# 4 Word Story continued (#6)



## Drabdr

A continuation from:

http://forums.techguy.org/thread-games-arcade-discussion/1091182-4-word-story-continued-5-a.html


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> as murder weapons because


----------



## dotty999

thanks Brad you sweetie pie  :up:


----------



## cwwozniak

> as murder weapons because


there was fresh blood


----------



## Gr3iz

dripping from the base


----------



## Drabdr

dotty999 said:


> thanks Brad you sweetie pie  :up:


:up: thanks !


----------



## cwwozniak

as the runner rounded


----------



## Gr3iz

off the top of


----------



## cwwozniak

the bowl of mashed

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

the bowl of mashed

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wood particles that were

Mornin' Chuck! You seem to be repeating yourself. You seem to be repeating yourself ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

planned to be served

Hi Mark. I am getting error message with some of my posts that I need to wait 30 seconds between posts and have 15 more seconds to wait before trying again. I wait and click the "Post Quick Reply" button again. Maybe the servers are accepting my first post and still giving me the error message to try again?


----------



## Gr3iz

to the hordes of

Could be. I know it's been a bit slow for me, but it just sits there for a while, then posts my reply.
(Having said that, this time it worked immediately!) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

hungry shoppers waiting for

EDIT: Got an immediate post as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

the doors to open


----------



## cwwozniak

and release the flying


----------



## Gr3iz

purple people-eaters upon the


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow polka dot bikinied


----------



## Gr3iz

heathens who were camped


----------



## cwwozniak

in front of the


----------



## Gr3iz

second level gates leading


----------



## cwwozniak

to the cheap seats


----------



## Gr3iz

in the nose-bleed section


----------



## dotty999

right next to some


----------



## Gr3iz

of the foulest smelling


----------



## cwwozniak

cheeses ever served to

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

mankind since the dawn

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

awoke the roosters and


----------



## Gr3iz

sent the roaches scurrying


----------



## cwwozniak

for safety under a


----------



## Gr3iz

discarded pizza box that


----------



## dotty999

still had some remains


----------



## Gr3iz

inside, enough to provide


----------



## dotty999

sustenance for a few


----------



## Gr3iz

dozen assorted cockroaches and


----------



## cwwozniak

assorted microbes that multiplied


----------



## Gr3iz

overnight due to the


----------



## cwwozniak

warm temperatures and humid


----------



## Gr3iz

air, which is unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

for a place that


----------



## Gr3iz

has an average rainfall


----------



## cwwozniak

less than the Sahara


----------



## Gr3iz

Desert during the worst


----------



## cwwozniak

season of reruns of


----------



## Gr3iz

cop shows that has


----------



## cwwozniak

taken reality TV to


----------



## Gr3iz

new lows, surpassing even


----------



## cwwozniak

the show that starred


----------



## Gr3iz

the three little blind


----------



## cwwozniak

bats that liked to


----------



## dotty999

hang around in the


----------



## cwwozniak

caves next to the


----------



## dotty999

local café serving unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

flavors of coffee and


----------



## cwwozniak

teas made with leaves


----------



## Gr3iz

fertilized by the bats'


----------



## cwwozniak

guano and tasted like


----------



## Gr3iz

something you'd scrape off


----------



## cwwozniak

the inside of a


----------



## Gr3iz

vat which had contained


----------



## cwwozniak

the rotting remains of


----------



## Gr3iz

the last inhabitant of


----------



## cwwozniak

the country formerly known


----------



## dotty999

to have caused a


----------



## Gr3iz

big stink when they


----------



## cwwozniak

opened a sauerkraut factory


----------



## Gr3iz

right next door to


----------



## cwwozniak

a perfume store that


----------



## Gr3iz

catered to only the


----------



## dotty999

elité providing they were


----------



## Gr3iz

well enough endowed with


----------



## dotty999

more than enough of


----------



## cwwozniak

the brightly colored and


----------



## Gr3iz

cheap plastic bead necklaces


----------



## cwwozniak

to fill the pockets


----------



## Gr3iz

of every Mardi Gras


----------



## dotty999

visitor who was tempted


----------



## Gr3iz

to try offering the


----------



## cwwozniak

inebriated women a chance


----------



## dotty999

to meet the desperate


----------



## cwwozniak

single men who wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

them to simply flash


----------



## dotty999

their wares to those


----------



## Gr3iz

who made the request


----------



## cwwozniak

written on a piece


----------



## Gr3iz

of flimsy material from

Good to see you back, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the back of a

Hiya Mark. Good to be back. Been a busy week at work and home.


----------



## Gr3iz

pair of lacy curtains


----------



## cwwozniak

that covered the window


----------



## Gr3iz

overlooking the alley where


----------



## cwwozniak

on any given night,


----------



## dotty999

there were always some


----------



## Gr3iz

stray cats in the


----------



## dotty999

back alley along with


----------



## cwwozniak

some scruffy dogs that


----------



## dotty999

were searching for some


----------



## cwwozniak

food, among the various


----------



## Gr3iz

trash cans that lined


----------



## cwwozniak

an otherwise barren stretch


----------



## Gr3iz

of the road leading


----------



## dotty999

towards the most unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

rock formation, that looked

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

very similar to some

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

millionaire, except for their


----------



## dotty999

distinct features that clearly


----------



## cwwozniak

indicated they were really


----------



## Gr3iz

more closely related to


----------



## cwwozniak

Mick Jagger, than a


----------



## Gr3iz

chimpanzee, as had been


----------



## cwwozniak

rumored by some sleazy 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

roadies with a score

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

that could shock even


----------



## Gr3iz

the most ardent fan


----------



## cwwozniak

of women's Jello wrestling


----------



## Gr3iz

who are always up


----------



## cwwozniak

before dawn, so that

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

they can catch the 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

next train leaving for


----------



## Gr3iz

the coast where several


----------



## cwwozniak

vestal virgins were waiting


----------



## Gr3iz

for the pope to


----------



## cwwozniak

explain how he plans


----------



## Gr3iz

to prevent teenagers from


----------



## cwwozniak

dancing, when they should


----------



## Gr3iz

be reading in their


----------



## cwwozniak

rooms, while listening to

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the latest release from

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the reunited boy band


----------



## Gr3iz

that made headlines by


----------



## dotty999

going to church wearing


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing but a big


----------



## dotty999

fat grin at finding


----------



## Gr3iz

out that their mothers


----------



## cwwozniak

once worked at the


----------



## Gr3iz

Mustang Ranch where men


----------



## cwwozniak

were men, and so


----------



## Gr3iz

were a few of


----------



## cwwozniak

the women, but nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

had the nerve to


----------



## cwwozniak

take a peek under


----------



## Gr3iz

curtains before the show


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to ogle


----------



## Gr3iz

the performers in their


----------



## cwwozniak

birthday suits, while playing


----------



## Gr3iz

tiddly winks on top


----------



## dotty999

of the old piano


----------



## Gr3iz

that was in serious


----------



## cwwozniak

need of a good


----------



## Gr3iz

tuning by a professional


----------



## cwwozniak

mechanic, trained in the


----------



## Gr3iz

repair of exotic foreign


----------



## dotty999

instruments made only of


----------



## cwwozniak

titanium, hand made by


----------



## Gr3iz

elves in the hollow


----------



## dotty999

tree that had magic


----------



## Gr3iz

flowing through the roots


----------



## cwwozniak

into a trunk shaped


----------



## Gr3iz

like an elephant's left


----------



## cwwozniak

tusk, but only more


----------



## Gr3iz

curved near the upper


----------



## cwwozniak

lip, so that it


----------



## Gr3iz

looked more like a


----------



## cwwozniak

question mark the size


----------



## Gr3iz

of a small farm


----------



## dotty999

shed that contained a


----------



## Gr3iz

lawn tractor and some


----------



## cwwozniak

dilithium crystals from the


----------



## Gr3iz

dead planet just beyond


----------



## cwwozniak

Uranus, where you'll find


----------



## Gr3iz

Klingons circling around trying


----------



## cwwozniak

to get the attention


----------



## Gr3iz

of the captain of


----------



## cwwozniak

the Love Boat, who


----------



## Gr3iz

moonlights as a TV


----------



## dotty999

host on the popular


----------



## Gr3iz

show that brings homeless


----------



## cwwozniak

virgins looking for a


----------



## Gr3iz

good time up on


----------



## cwwozniak

the main stage at


----------



## Gr3iz

the famous theater where


----------



## dotty999

a ghost was seen


----------



## Gr3iz

turning itself inside out


----------



## cwwozniak

and turning into a


----------



## Gr3iz

hologram of a gruesome


----------



## cwwozniak

troll that lives under


----------



## Gr3iz

the Golden Gate bridge


----------



## cwwozniak

and likes to throw


----------



## Gr3iz

card-carrying members of the


----------



## dotty999

mile high club to


----------



## Gr3iz

the sharks circling around


----------



## cwwozniak

like they had never


----------



## Gr3iz

tasted such juicy morsels


----------



## cwwozniak

served on a bed


----------



## Gr3iz

of seaweed, capped with


----------



## cwwozniak

a sprinkle of chopped


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna freshly harvested from


----------



## cwwozniak

the farm that also


----------



## Gr3iz

brought you such delicacies


----------



## cwwozniak

that four star restaurants


----------



## dotty999

could only achieve by


----------



## cwwozniak

hiring chefs trained by


----------



## dotty999

the head honcho from


----------



## Gr3iz

the Roadkill cafe and


----------



## cwwozniak

tattoo parlor, where you


----------



## dotty999

are assured of receiving


----------



## Gr3iz

a serious case of


----------



## dotty999

the galloping trots which


----------



## Gr3iz

left most patrons feeling


----------



## dotty999

queasy enough to suddenly


----------



## Gr3iz

veer away from the


----------



## cwwozniak

haggis and order a


----------



## Gr3iz

heaping helping of the


----------



## cwwozniak

poutine that has been


----------



## Gr3iz

generously seasoned with a


----------



## cwwozniak

garlic and horseradish sauce


----------



## Gr3iz

mix that was sure


----------



## cwwozniak

to clear your sinuses


----------



## Gr3iz

of any capability you


----------



## cwwozniak

may have had of


----------



## Gr3iz

getting a good night's


----------



## cwwozniak

sleep, resulting in feeling


----------



## Gr3iz

just a touch of


----------



## cwwozniak

nausea, which is not


----------



## Gr3iz

uncommon in outer space


----------



## cwwozniak

and while riding in


----------



## Gr3iz

the lead car of


----------



## cwwozniak

the world's fastest roller-coaster


----------



## Gr3iz

as it whips out


----------



## cwwozniak

of a 250 foot


----------



## Gr3iz

dive and scares the


----------



## cwwozniak

bejesus out of the


----------



## Gr3iz

bravest riders, and the


----------



## dotty999

onlookers who had some


----------



## cwwozniak

suntan lotion covering their 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

red skin which had

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

already burned to a


----------



## cwwozniak

texture that felt like


----------



## Gr3iz

cheap naugahyde on an


----------



## cwwozniak

over stuffed beanbag chair


----------



## Gr3iz

that had survived too


----------



## cwwozniak

many pajama parties hosted


----------



## Gr3iz

by the teenaged girls


----------



## cwwozniak

that believed Justin Bieber


----------



## Gr3iz

was just the greatest


----------



## frapper

which was a lie


----------



## cwwozniak

spread by websites that


----------



## dotty999

had ulterior motives for


----------



## Gr3iz

the promotion of the


----------



## cwwozniak

lieutenant to the rank


----------



## Gr3iz

of general nuisance, noting


----------



## cwwozniak

his unusual skill at


----------



## Gr3iz

creating and disseminating chaos


----------



## cwwozniak

and mayhem amongst the


----------



## Gr3iz

masses who were sitting


----------



## cwwozniak

on the beach, waiting


----------



## Gr3iz

for the tide to


----------



## cwwozniak

turn for the politicians


----------



## Gr3iz

who had been caught


----------



## cwwozniak

red handed double dipping


----------



## Gr3iz

in the taxpayers' pockets


----------



## cwwozniak

to pay for their


----------



## Gr3iz

luxury vacations and drug


----------



## cwwozniak

laced brownies baked by


----------



## Gr3iz

a bunch of elves


----------



## cwwozniak

that would rather bake


----------



## Gr3iz

their minds than their


----------



## cwwozniak

buns, because everybody knows


----------



## dotty999

they would suffer from


----------



## Gr3iz

the same old thing


----------



## cwwozniak

of never being able

Good afternoon, Dotty, and good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

get off their duffs

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

and dance to the


----------



## Gr3iz

pied piper who likes


----------



## cwwozniak

to play tunes written


----------



## Gr3iz

by three blind mice


----------



## cwwozniak

and a rat that


----------



## Gr3iz

played a mean bass


----------



## cwwozniak

fisherman on a reality


----------



## Gr3iz

show involving several small


----------



## cwwozniak

town politicians that wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

to see what happens


----------



## cwwozniak

when sodium is tossed


----------



## Gr3iz

in the pond outside


----------



## cwwozniak

the summer cottage owned


----------



## Gr3iz

by the local celebrity


----------



## cwwozniak

chef, known for his


----------



## Gr3iz

flaming catfish recipe using


----------



## cwwozniak

151 proof rum and


----------



## Gr3iz

a cheap, disposable Bic


----------



## cwwozniak

pen to skewer the


----------



## Gr3iz

worm that catches the


----------



## cwwozniak

early bird by using


----------



## Gr3iz

buck shot to weigh


----------



## cwwozniak

down its wings, then


----------



## Gr3iz

a bit of salt


----------



## dotty999

water known to have


----------



## Gr3iz

come from the shores


----------



## cwwozniak

where the sand glistens


----------



## dotty999

and footprints remain from


----------



## cwwozniak

the days when one

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

morning a vision appeared

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

to a caveman wearing


----------



## dotty999

little more than a


----------



## cwwozniak

smile and a large


----------



## Gr3iz

patch of saber-tooth tiger


----------



## cwwozniak

fur covering only their


----------



## Gr3iz

left shoulder since that


----------



## cwwozniak

arm was only used


----------



## Gr3iz

as a teething device


----------



## cwwozniak

for lion cubs born


----------



## Gr3iz

in the cave next


----------



## cwwozniak

to the gently babbling


----------



## Gr3iz

cave woman who had


----------



## cwwozniak

enough kids to form


----------



## Gr3iz

a human pyramid reaching


----------



## dotty999

much higher than a


----------



## Gr3iz

giraffe's shoulder while he's


----------



## cwwozniak

eating the leaves off


----------



## Gr3iz

the hiding place of


----------



## cwwozniak

the rare golden throated


----------



## Gr3iz

baboon, know for their


----------



## dotty999

their ability to unravel


----------



## Gr3iz

the knots securing most


----------



## cwwozniak

packages of extra spicey

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dogs that were

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

hotter than the hottest


----------



## Gr3iz

peppers legally sold in


----------



## cwwozniak

one pound packages that


----------



## Gr3iz

must be wrapped in


----------



## cwwozniak

lead to prevent any


----------



## Gr3iz

possibility of a serious


----------



## cwwozniak

security breach that could


----------



## Gr3iz

have far reaching ramifications


----------



## cwwozniak

for anyone that ever


----------



## Gr3iz

ventured too far into


----------



## cwwozniak

the redwood forest and


----------



## Gr3iz

whittled down a branch


----------



## dotty999

to make a short


----------



## cwwozniak

version of a long


----------



## Gr3iz

stick, one that could


----------



## cwwozniak

be used to poke


----------



## dotty999

and prod the local


----------



## Gr3iz

hermit as he was


----------



## cwwozniak

looking for love in

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

all the wrong places,

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

including the bedroom of

Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

his neighbor, a super


----------



## cwwozniak

hero, disguised as a


----------



## Gr3iz

teenage prostitute who dresses


----------



## cwwozniak

up like she was


----------



## Gr3iz

in the market for


----------



## cwwozniak

a new car that


----------



## Gr3iz

was going to cost


----------



## cwwozniak

in the neighborhood of


----------



## Gr3iz

a full week's worth


----------



## cwwozniak

of tips earned by


----------



## Gr3iz

a top notch dancer


----------



## cwwozniak

that uses a pole


----------



## Gr3iz

in her act, but


----------



## cwwozniak

it is so slippery


----------



## Gr3iz

from all the sweaty


----------



## cwwozniak

butts that were on


----------



## Gr3iz

display, along with the


----------



## cwwozniak

sausages, hanging like they


----------



## Gr3iz

were in search of


----------



## cwwozniak

the holy grail of


----------



## Gr3iz

the animal kingdom, also


----------



## cwwozniak

known as the vistor's


----------



## Gr3iz

team's feline mascot that


----------



## cwwozniak

jumped up every time


----------



## Gr3iz

somebody pulled her tail


----------



## cwwozniak

because it was attached


----------



## Gr3iz

by means of strings


----------



## cwwozniak

to her rather large

Still have my mind in the 4 word game, I guess.


----------



## Gr3iz

protrusions found on her

Sure, try to sucker me into it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

hips, that resembled two


----------



## Gr3iz

bolts sticking out of


----------



## cwwozniak

watermelons, and moving like


----------



## Gr3iz

the hinges on a


----------



## dotty999

robot causing it to


----------



## Gr3iz

wobble to and fro


----------



## dotty999

and act like an


----------



## Gr3iz

intoxicated sailor fresh off


----------



## dotty999

the love boat feeling


----------



## Gr3iz

like the world had


----------



## dotty999

become a better place


----------



## Gr3iz

even though they still


----------



## dotty999

suffered from a feeling


----------



## Gr3iz

of nausea from all


----------



## cwwozniak

the roller coaster rides


----------



## Gr3iz

taken while under the 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the magic spell cast

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

by the wood elves


----------



## cwwozniak

while dancing around the


----------



## Gr3iz

carcass of a dead


----------



## cwwozniak

whale that smelled like


----------



## Gr3iz

last Thanksgiving's turkey after


----------



## cwwozniak

being deep fried in


----------



## Gr3iz

kerosene instead of the


----------



## cwwozniak

readily available pure, liquified


----------



## Gr3iz

corn oil which had


----------



## cwwozniak

filtered through an old


----------



## Gr3iz

pair of over-sized coveralls


----------



## dotty999

causing the sides to


----------



## Gr3iz

pulse in time to


----------



## cwwozniak

the song _Stayin' Alive_


----------



## Gr3iz

which was among the


----------



## cwwozniak

songs known to contain


----------



## Gr3iz

extremely annoying lyrics paired


----------



## cwwozniak

with a syncopated beat

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

that brought disco to

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the people who had


----------



## Gr3iz

been trying to ignore


----------



## cwwozniak

the Elvis impersonator that


----------



## Gr3iz

had just left the


----------



## cwwozniak

water running, while he


----------



## Gr3iz

polished his shoes and


----------



## cwwozniak

combed his long, glistening


----------



## Gr3iz

sideburns, freshly trimmed by


----------



## cwwozniak

trained beavers that could


----------



## Gr3iz

clear a patch of


----------



## cwwozniak

swamp land faster than


----------



## dotty999

a cheetah with a


----------



## Gr3iz

chainsaw, assuming a cheetah


----------



## cwwozniak

is familiar with the


----------



## Gr3iz

concepts of working with


----------



## cwwozniak

irrational numbers when calculating


----------



## Gr3iz

the rotational forces required


----------



## cwwozniak

to pitch a curve


----------



## Gr3iz

in complete darkness, as


----------



## cwwozniak

well as dance like


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody is watching, which


----------



## cwwozniak

only occurs when the


----------



## Gr3iz

Mars aligns with the


----------



## cwwozniak

orbits of Uranus and


----------



## Gr3iz

mine, an event worthy


----------



## cwwozniak

of being announced by


----------



## Gr3iz

incomparable Master of Ceremonies


----------



## cwwozniak

who oversees the yearly


----------



## Gr3iz

migration of barn fowl


----------



## cwwozniak

from the coup to


----------



## Gr3iz

the dinner table, usually


----------



## cwwozniak

prepared by highly trained


----------



## Gr3iz

orangutangs, who are surprisingly 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

adept at following recipes

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

as long as they

Thanks, brother! For a short week, it's been a long time coming! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

are illustrated with photos


----------



## Gr3iz

that include all the


----------



## cwwozniak

wardrobe malfunctions reported by

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Simian World Gazette after

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the censors removed all


----------



## Gr3iz

incriminating evidence that may


----------



## dotty999

have suggested that some


----------



## Gr3iz

tricks of the trade


----------



## cwwozniak

involved hiring under aged


----------



## Gr3iz

primates to pretend to


----------



## cwwozniak

be members of an


----------



## Gr3iz

elite group of wandering


----------



## cwwozniak

musicians that only played


----------



## Gr3iz

ragtime in months that


----------



## cwwozniak

had the 13th falling


----------



## Gr3iz

on a weekend, which


----------



## cwwozniak

caused so much excitement


----------



## Gr3iz

at the old folks'


----------



## cwwozniak

home, that everybody had


----------



## Gr3iz

to have their socks


----------



## dotty999

removed and balanced on


----------



## Gr3iz

the back of a


----------



## cwwozniak

flatulent camel that can


----------



## Gr3iz

toot the national anthem


----------



## cwwozniak

loud enough for the


----------



## Gr3iz

nosebleed section to hear


----------



## cwwozniak

the latest gossip relating


----------



## dotty999

to the brass band


----------



## cwwozniak

being worn around the


----------



## Gr3iz

waist of the lead


----------



## cwwozniak

dancer of the group


----------



## Gr3iz

and the fact that


----------



## cwwozniak

their feet were covered


----------



## Gr3iz

in milk chocolate just


----------



## cwwozniak

in time to run


----------



## Gr3iz

through the strawberry patch


----------



## cwwozniak

and then tiptoe through


----------



## Gr3iz

the tulips singing with


----------



## cwwozniak

Tiny Tim, while he


----------



## Gr3iz

strummed his tiny ukelele


----------



## cwwozniak

that was decorated with


----------



## Gr3iz

the eardrums of the


----------



## cwwozniak

ruby throated sapsucker that


----------



## Gr3iz

had been on the


----------



## cwwozniak

wagon ever since they


----------



## Gr3iz

legalized the inclusion of


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup as a substitute


----------



## Gr3iz

vegetable used largely in


----------



## cwwozniak

school cafeterias throughout the


----------



## Gr3iz

nation, leaving behind such


----------



## cwwozniak

bad breath, that it


----------



## Gr3iz

began a new campaign


----------



## cwwozniak

slogan for Hillary Clinton


----------



## Gr3iz

which carried a negative


----------



## dotty999

result from those who


----------



## Gr3iz

knew, first-hand, what had


----------



## cwwozniak

triggered the largest ever


----------



## Gr3iz

upheaval of earthworm farmers


----------



## cwwozniak

when they switched to


----------



## Gr3iz

a different feed for


----------



## cwwozniak

their herd of purebred 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wrigglers that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

crossbred with electric eels,


----------



## Gr3iz

producing a shocking bait


----------



## cwwozniak

and switch scam that


----------



## Gr3iz

really shocks you when


----------



## cwwozniak

you see the price


----------



## Gr3iz

difference for the high-voltage


----------



## cwwozniak

warning sign, versus painting


----------



## Gr3iz

little lightning bolts on


----------



## cwwozniak

the dark side of


----------



## Gr3iz

of the moon as


----------



## cwwozniak

the Wizard of Oz


----------



## Gr3iz

once indicated when he


----------



## cwwozniak

told everybody to pay


----------



## dotty999

Dorothy for the use


----------



## Gr3iz

of her likeness each


----------



## cwwozniak

time it appears on


----------



## Gr3iz

the side of a


----------



## cwwozniak

Goodyear blimp, flying over


----------



## Gr3iz

your favorite sporting event


----------



## cwwozniak

with a half-time show


----------



## Gr3iz

that sometimes include wardrobe


----------



## cwwozniak

malfunctions that everyone will


----------



## Gr3iz

Google for weeks afterward


----------



## cwwozniak

with the false hope


----------



## dotty999

that someone will show


----------



## Gr3iz

just the slightest hint


----------



## cwwozniak

of intelligence in any


----------



## Gr3iz

recap of the event


----------



## cwwozniak

, only to find unimaginable


----------



## Gr3iz

ignorance in the face


----------



## cwwozniak

of overwhelming evidence that


----------



## dotty999

indeed there lived many


----------



## cwwozniak

different people, all of


----------



## dotty999

whom had an unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

birthmark that resembled a


----------



## dotty999

swallow with a unique


----------



## cwwozniak

mating call that sounded


----------



## dotty999

similar to a feathered


----------



## cwwozniak

serpent god, known as


----------



## dotty999

Chucky because he had


----------



## cwwozniak

a grin that could


----------



## dotty999

crack an egg and


----------



## cwwozniak

all the king's horses


----------



## dotty999

caused an embarrassing moment


----------



## cwwozniak

when they accidentally stepped


----------



## dotty999

on the feet of


----------



## cwwozniak

the queen mother, which


----------



## dotty999

caused her to shout


----------



## cwwozniak

Shakespearean obscenities, such as


----------



## dotty999

was deemed to be


----------



## cwwozniak

offensive to everyone that


----------



## dotty999

knew what his sonnets


----------



## cwwozniak

were about, even though


----------



## dotty999

many thought they were


----------



## cwwozniak

not written by him


----------



## dotty999

but by a local


----------



## cwwozniak

poet, that didn't know


----------



## dotty999

if a sonnet could


----------



## VANESSA1

mean more than a


----------



## Gr3iz

hug to a lonely


----------



## cwwozniak

troll, hiding under a


----------



## dotty999

pseudonym by calling himself


----------



## cwwozniak

Christopher Hitchens, and preying

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

on those who hadn't

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

learned they should never


----------



## dotty999

judge someone by their


----------



## cwwozniak

music preferences, because some


----------



## dotty999

are no longer here


----------



## cwwozniak

to defend their choice


----------



## dotty999

which was often found


----------



## cwwozniak

written in a language


----------



## dotty999

that many would think


----------



## cwwozniak

was from another planet


----------



## dotty999

because it lacked a


----------



## Gr3iz

certain something that made


----------



## dotty999

a significant difference to


----------



## cwwozniak

anyone who cared about


----------



## Gr3iz

the direction that the


----------



## cwwozniak

wind was blowing whenever


----------



## Gr3iz

dump was burning their

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

trash, creating enough smoke

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to confuse the local


----------



## cwwozniak

fire department, whose members


----------



## Gr3iz

were congregating in the


----------



## cwwozniak

living room of the


----------



## Gr3iz

minister, playing poker and


----------



## dotty999

ruminating over the possibility


----------



## Gr3iz

of life on other


----------



## dotty999

level which could change


----------



## Gr3iz

the basis for all


----------



## cwwozniak

future wrestling matches held

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the rapt attention of

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

referees, who had previously


----------



## Gr3iz

been ogling the scantily-clad


----------



## dotty999

girls who worked at


----------



## IMiteBable2help

hooters for peanuts while


----------



## Gr3iz

waiting to meet the


----------



## cwwozniak

one and only, fabulous


----------



## Gr3iz

owner of the new


----------



## dotty999

disco who had a


----------



## Gr3iz

speaker system to rival


----------



## dotty999

all but for the


----------



## Gr3iz

rock band that had


----------



## dotty999

worked out how to


----------



## Gr3iz

crank it up to


----------



## cwwozniak

eleven, that made everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

gasp in surprise because


----------



## dotty999

it was after midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

and the local residents


----------



## dotty999

were all set to


----------



## cwwozniak

dance like they were


----------



## KomputerKid

being chased by alligators


----------



## dotty999

which was unusual because


----------



## KomputerKid

I didn't feed them


----------



## dotty999

yet the appeared to


----------



## KomputerKid

Play Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## dotty999

with a vengeance because


----------



## KomputerKid

they knew they could


----------



## dotty999

never be beaten by


----------



## KomputerKid

the United States marines


----------



## dotty999

unless they were devious


----------



## KomputerKid

But that was doubtful


----------



## dotty999

due to the fact


----------



## KomputerKid

dotty99 was ready with


----------



## dotty999

another nine omitted by


----------



## KomputerKid

Too fast typing due


----------



## dotty999

to being over excited


----------



## Gr3iz

by the latest edition


----------



## KomputerKid

Of the TGF News


----------



## Gr3iz

which stated definitively that


----------



## dotty999

Dotty had a secret


----------



## cwwozniak

admirer, known only as


----------



## dotty999

a friend who was


----------



## cwwozniak

last seen watching a

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

movie with scenes that

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gave nightmares to anyone


----------



## dotty999

related to a scary


----------



## cwwozniak

guy that lived next


----------



## Gr3iz

to the bakery that


----------



## cwwozniak

baked pies made with

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest ingredients that

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

can be found under


----------



## Gr3iz

reclining cattle that had


----------



## dotty999

been reared to accept


----------



## cwwozniak

their fate of being


----------



## Gr3iz

the main offering at


----------



## cwwozniak

the local fast food


----------



## Gr3iz

joint as the special


----------



## cwwozniak

promotion, available only to


----------



## Gr3iz

subscribers of the owner's


----------



## cwwozniak

magazine, all about the


----------



## Gr3iz

benefits of eating only


----------



## cwwozniak

blue M&Ms and drinking


----------



## Gr3iz

sow's milk from a


----------



## cwwozniak

mug shaped like a


----------



## Gr3iz

cow's udder with tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

openings that allowed the


----------



## Gr3iz

vapors to be assimilated


----------



## cwwozniak

into a heady aroma


----------



## Gr3iz

that were absorbed by


----------



## cwwozniak

a giant sponge sitting


----------



## Gr3iz

on a pineapple that


----------



## cwwozniak

is also the home


----------



## Gr3iz

of a beloved cartoon


----------



## cwwozniak

character, whose catchphrase is


----------



## Gr3iz

emblazoned on the tongue


----------



## dotty999

and also the lower


----------



## Gr3iz

back of most young


----------



## cwwozniak

orca whales, except for


----------



## Gr3iz

the pygmy albino ones,


----------



## cwwozniak

that were rarer than


----------



## Gr3iz

suitors at Phyllis Diller's


----------



## dotty999

boudoir filled with unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

pillows shaped like giant


----------



## Gr3iz

hamsters that would like


----------



## cwwozniak

to run inside of

Hiya,and happy hump day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

of huge squirrel-cage armatures

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

, generating enough electricity to


----------



## Gr3iz

power small factories producing


----------



## cwwozniak

large, shiny, and turbocharged


----------



## Gr3iz

jump ropes that every


----------



## cwwozniak

kid in the neighborhood

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wants to find in

Good afternoon Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toy store, next to


----------



## Gr3iz

the Hula hoops made


----------



## cwwozniak

with barbed wire and


----------



## Gr3iz

held together with small


----------



## cwwozniak

drops of a sticky


----------



## Gr3iz

substance of unknown origin,


----------



## cwwozniak

and had a slightly


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet odor that was


----------



## cwwozniak

reminiscent of a candy


----------



## dotty999

cane that was left


----------



## cwwozniak

hanging from the tallest


----------



## dotty999

tree with a huge


----------



## Gr3iz

pile of slightly used


----------



## cwwozniak

cat litter, that smelled


----------



## Gr3iz

slightly less than fresh


----------



## cwwozniak

guano, from a very


----------



## Gr3iz

friendly fruit bat that


----------



## cwwozniak

likes to hang around


----------



## Gr3iz

the huckleberry bushes surrounding


----------



## cwwozniak

the bronze statue of


----------



## Gr3iz

Colonel Sanders as he


----------



## cwwozniak

is about to choke


----------



## dotty999

on a chicken leg


----------



## Gr3iz

handed to him by


----------



## cwwozniak

Ozzie Osbourne, who just


----------



## Gr3iz

twisted the neck of


----------



## cwwozniak

a giraffe, while standing


----------



## Gr3iz

on the back of


----------



## cwwozniak

a three legged, spotted


----------



## Gr3iz

stool, with one leg


----------



## cwwozniak

wrapped around the smallest


----------



## Gr3iz

toadstool you've ever seen,


----------



## cwwozniak

this side of the


----------



## Gr3iz

birthday cake that was


----------



## cwwozniak

left out in the

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rain for so long

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that the frosting turned


----------



## Gr3iz

into it's base ingredients


----------



## cwwozniak

that included some very


----------



## Gr3iz

questionable substances that may


----------



## dotty999

coagulate and cause a


----------



## Gr3iz

serious environmental episode that


----------



## cwwozniak

will be broadcast live


----------



## Gr3iz

following the comedy team


----------



## cwwozniak

on the radio, known


----------



## Gr3iz

to have caused more


----------



## cwwozniak

complaints to the FCC


----------



## Gr3iz

than the Smothers Brothers


----------



## cwwozniak

satires about the president


----------



## Gr3iz

and his putter, although


----------



## dotty999

the balls were in


----------



## Gr3iz

the rough when they


----------



## cwwozniak

were fondled by the


----------



## Gr3iz

owner of the blue


----------



## dotty999

veined legs which showed


----------



## Gr3iz

a road map leading


----------



## dotty999

them astray because of


----------



## Gr3iz

a few improperly diagnosed


----------



## cwwozniak

red spots that turned


----------



## Gr3iz

out to be simply


----------



## cwwozniak

a mild case of


----------



## Gr3iz

measles, undoubtedly picked up


----------



## cwwozniak

while visiting in the

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Himalayas with some of

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the former boy band


----------



## Gr3iz

that featured the kid


----------



## cwwozniak

from the TV show


----------



## Gr3iz

that debuted around the


----------



## cwwozniak

time that President Nixon


----------



## Gr3iz

gave us his assurance


----------



## cwwozniak

that he was not


----------



## Gr3iz

a crook, even though


----------



## cwwozniak

he looked like a


----------



## Gr3iz

politician, which automatically defines


----------



## dotty999

him as a liar


----------



## cwwozniak

and a good for


----------



## Gr3iz

only one thing, a


----------



## cwwozniak

guest on the popular


----------



## dotty999

talk show presented by


----------



## Gr3iz

that guy that used


----------



## dotty999

to be a female


----------



## Gr3iz

clown in the circus


----------



## KomputerKid

that traveled the whole


----------



## cwwozniak

world, collecting the strangest


----------



## Gr3iz

assortment of shrunken heads


----------



## KomputerKid

From the remote tribes


----------



## Gr3iz

found in the deepest


----------



## KomputerKid

Ghettos of New York


----------



## Gr3iz

like the South Bronx,


----------



## cwwozniak

where everybody knows to


----------



## Gr3iz

watch their backs at


----------



## cwwozniak

the tanning salon, because


----------



## Gr3iz

someone else is already


----------



## KomputerKid

looking for a good time.


----------



## dotty999

though their experience changed


----------



## KomputerKid

When they ran into


----------



## Gr3iz

the one-eyed, one-horned, flying


----------



## cwwozniak

purple people eater, that


----------



## Gr3iz

just loved the itsy-bitsy,


----------



## cwwozniak

teeny-weeny, yellow polka dot

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bikini that Dotty was


----------



## cwwozniak

wearing, while at the


----------



## Gr3iz

time cooking herself some


----------



## cwwozniak

bubble and squeak, with


----------



## Gr3iz

a bottle of wine


----------



## KomputerKid

just imported from


----------



## Gr3iz

the south side of 

Four words, Brandon. Usually it's one of us old farts that has trouble counting that high ... ;-)
(kidding, of course!)


----------



## cwwozniak

Chicago, where you can


----------



## Gr3iz

find just about anything


----------



## KomputerKid

but it may be


----------



## Gr3iz

not exactly what you


----------



## KomputerKid

Were expecting before you


----------



## Gr3iz

thought you knew what


----------



## KomputerKid

not to expect so


----------



## Gr3iz

it came as quite


----------



## KomputerKid

a surprise when the


----------



## cwwozniak

marching band started to


----------



## KomputerKid

play so loudly it


----------



## Gr3iz

that they scared the


----------



## KomputerKid

animals at the zoo


----------



## Gr3iz

around the corner from


----------



## KomputerKid

the ******* biker bar


----------



## dotty999

that sold some dubious


----------



## Gr3iz

oregano to the local


----------



## cwwozniak

Italian restaurant, that served


----------



## KomputerKid

day old lasagna to


----------



## Gr3iz

the Pope, who immediately


----------



## KomputerKid

began singing Lady Gaga


----------



## Gr3iz

as if he knew


----------



## KomputerKid

all the words but


----------



## dotty999

really was a fake


----------



## KomputerKid

He was rescued by


----------



## Gr3iz

the boys in the


----------



## cwwozniak

Village People, that still


----------



## KomputerKid

sing on Saturday nights


----------



## Gr3iz

in a small tavern


----------



## KomputerKid

across the street from


----------



## cwwozniak

the mega-plex theater that


----------



## KomputerKid

only shows movies from


----------



## Gr3iz

Bulgaria with Italian sub-titles


----------



## KomputerKid

for some reason it's


----------



## Gr3iz

limited to only a


----------



## KomputerKid

few Bulgarians from Italy


----------



## Gr3iz

who can prove that


----------



## KomputerKid

Polish sausages are really


----------



## Gr3iz

made in Germany by


----------



## KomputerKid

a band of gypsies


----------



## Gr3iz

who had stolen the


----------



## KomputerKid

panda from the zoo


----------



## cwwozniak

by disguising it as


----------



## KomputerKid

a WWE pro wrestler


----------



## Gr3iz

who hadn't a clue


----------



## cwwozniak

as to finding the


----------



## Gr3iz

meaning of life and


----------



## KomputerKid

why Bill Gates doesn't


----------



## Gr3iz

write me a check


----------



## KomputerKid

so I could buy


----------



## Gr3iz

my own island in


----------



## KomputerKid

the Mississippi River beside


----------



## Gr3iz

the Wisconsin border, near


----------



## KomputerKid

A dairy farm that


----------



## Gr3iz

raised the biggest, brownest


----------



## KomputerKid

rodeo bulls for the


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas Carnival held each


----------



## KomputerKid

July because December is


----------



## cwwozniak

the only month that


----------



## Gr3iz

people either love or


----------



## cwwozniak

try to pretend they


----------



## Gr3iz

can survive long enough


----------



## cwwozniak

to make it to


----------



## KomputerKid

the bathroom that's more


----------



## Gr3iz

like a second home


----------



## cwwozniak

to those that always


----------



## KomputerKid

mistake exlax for chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

candy and tend to


----------



## KomputerKid

have reasons to run


----------



## Gr3iz

for office based on


----------



## KomputerKid

A save the catfish


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner for me while


----------



## cwwozniak

I am busy selling


----------



## KomputerKid

seashells by the seashore


----------



## Gr3iz

and reaping in the


----------



## cwwozniak

benefits of the lovely


----------



## KomputerKid

coral reef I took


----------



## cwwozniak

pictures of, with me


----------



## KomputerKid

for a little known


----------



## Gr3iz

remedy of jellyfish stings


----------



## KomputerKid

Especially around the right


----------



## Gr3iz

group of friends, some


----------



## cwwozniak

of whom have smoked


----------



## Gr3iz

more than their share


----------



## KomputerKid

of Firestone racing tires


----------



## Gr3iz

during their younger, more


----------



## KomputerKid

care free days because


----------



## Gr3iz

that was when they


----------



## cwwozniak

didn't care if anybody

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## KomputerKid

knew they drove a


----------



## cwwozniak

2001 Pontiac Aztek, with


----------



## KomputerKid

a GPS system that


----------



## Gr3iz

spoke German and directed

Hey Chuck! Hey Brandon!


----------



## cwwozniak

drivers to the nearest

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

beer garden complete with


----------



## KomputerKid

a ten seat outhouse


----------



## Gr3iz

where patrons can trade


----------



## KomputerKid

recipes from different ethnic


----------



## Gr3iz

locations for some tasty


----------



## KomputerKid

sardines in a huge


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwich that could easily


----------



## KomputerKid

be eaten by a


----------



## cwwozniak

fire breathing dragon, with


----------



## Gr3iz

breath so bad you


----------



## cwwozniak

needed a gallon of


----------



## Gr3iz

skunk juice just to


----------



## cwwozniak

make it tolerable enough


----------



## Gr3iz

to get within about


----------



## KomputerKid

100 football fields or


----------



## Gr3iz

so without having to


----------



## cwwozniak

hold their breath, until


----------



## KomputerKid

animal control brought a


----------



## cwwozniak

net strong enough to


----------



## KomputerKid

not be burned through


----------



## Gr3iz

thus preventing the escape


----------



## cwwozniak

of the guy who


----------



## Gr3iz

has been responsible for


----------



## cwwozniak

the TV show about


----------



## Gr3iz

several geniuses (genii?) who


----------



## KomputerKid

ride bulls with no


----------



## dotty999

horns which meant they


----------



## KomputerKid

were used to carve


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty limericks on the


----------



## cwwozniak

side of a dirty 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## KomputerKid

freight train car at


----------



## cwwozniak

the warehouse that stored

Hi, Brandon.


----------



## KomputerKid

spare parts for a

Hey Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

hospital surgical center, such

Hey Chuck! Hey Brandon!


----------



## cwwozniak

as one might find


----------



## Gr3iz

in a morgue or


----------



## KomputerKid

a coffee shop in


----------



## Gr3iz

the Village, perfect for


----------



## KomputerKid

mafia gangsters to buy


----------



## Gr3iz

gifts for their girlfriends


----------



## KomputerKid

and hope their wives


----------



## Gr3iz

are too busy with


----------



## cwwozniak

never see the bills


----------



## Gr3iz

until they can provide


----------



## KomputerKid

a phony witness who


----------



## Gr3iz

who can be bought


----------



## KomputerKid

but unlike a politician


----------



## cwwozniak

, doesn't need to ever


----------



## KomputerKid

pay taxes on their


----------



## Gr3iz

ill-gotten gains as long


----------



## cwwozniak

as nobody squeals about


----------



## Gr3iz

the location of the


----------



## cwwozniak

key to Donald Trump's


----------



## Gr3iz

wife's chastity belt which


----------



## cwwozniak

was as useful as


----------



## Gr3iz

sandpaper in the bathroom,


----------



## cwwozniak

because people would try


----------



## Gr3iz

doing something they'd regret


----------



## cwwozniak

when they saw the


----------



## KomputerKid

dollar sign belt buckle


----------



## Gr3iz

staring them straight in


----------



## dotty999

the face causing coloured


----------



## KomputerKid

TVs to play only


----------



## dotty999

when their components had


----------



## KomputerKid

been hacked by Russian


----------



## cwwozniak

women, looking for their


----------



## Gr3iz

razors which they'd not


----------



## dotty999

used since they had


----------



## KomputerKid

breakfast this morning with


----------



## Gr3iz

little raisins that were


----------



## KomputerKid

imported from pigmies in


----------



## Gr3iz

East Jabib, just outside


----------



## KomputerKid

of the camel barn


----------



## Gr3iz

where the infamous four-humped


----------



## KomputerKid

camel that Elvis secretly


----------



## dotty999

adopted to be his


----------



## Gr3iz

pet rabbit, not knowing


----------



## KomputerKid

the humps weren't ears


----------



## dotty999

but were disguised because


----------



## KomputerKid

huge rabbits had been


----------



## cwwozniak

scaring away all the

Hi, Dotty and Brandon!


----------



## KomputerKid

harem girls from the

Hiya Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

court of the Crimson


----------



## KomputerKid

Tide football player making


----------



## cwwozniak

crocheted doilies out of


----------



## Gr3iz

little yellow flags found


----------



## cwwozniak

at construction sites, marking


----------



## Gr3iz

the locations of some


----------



## KomputerKid

underground pipes that carry


----------



## cwwozniak

the distilled perspiration from


----------



## Gr3iz

the nuclear plant just


----------



## cwwozniak

the corner from the


----------



## Gr3iz

Dairy Queen where so


----------



## KomputerKid

Deleted because another post was made


----------



## Gr3iz

Yes, I worked "around" it ... ;-) However, you seem to have used it as your lead-in, not my post ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops, looks like I left out a word _around _here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Spit happens, Chuck ... ;-) Time to move on ...


----------



## KomputerKid

> Dairy Queen where so


modern day hippies did


----------



## Gr3iz

work in their younger

Did we lose "many" this time? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

sister's store, selling 1960's



Gr3iz said:


> Did we lose "many" this time? ;-)


Didn't know what I had was contagious.


----------



## Gr3iz

tie-dyed Grateful Dead T-shirts


----------



## cwwozniak

worn by people that


----------



## Gr3iz

had lost a leader


----------



## KomputerKid

and were trying to


----------



## cwwozniak

get a date with


----------



## Gr3iz

the Pope's illegitimate daughter


----------



## dotty999

known to accept offers


----------



## cwwozniak

of freshly deep fried


----------



## KomputerKid

rainbow trout with a


----------



## Gr3iz

side of the sweetest


----------



## cwwozniak

tartar sauce, served by


----------



## KomputerKid

specially trained polar bears


----------



## Gr3iz

wearing such skimpy outfits


----------



## cwwozniak

that they barely covered

Hi, Mark and Brandon!


----------



## KomputerKid

their freezing cold behinds


----------



## Gr3iz

during the waning days
Hey Chuck!


----------



## KomputerKid

of their Christmas break


----------



## cwwozniak

that lasted longer than


----------



## Gr3iz

a fruitcake made by


----------



## cwwozniak

your aunt, about ten


----------



## Gr3iz

years ago and passed


----------



## KomputerKid

like a football to


----------



## cwwozniak

family members that only


----------



## KomputerKid

dress like Easter bunnies


----------



## Gr3iz

on Thanksgiving Day during


----------



## cwwozniak

a football game's halftime


----------



## Gr3iz

ceremonies until the first


----------



## cwwozniak

marching band forms a


----------



## Gr3iz

giant horseshoe, signifying the


----------



## cwwozniak

good luck that had


----------



## Gr3iz

leaked out and caused


----------



## cwwozniak

everyone to win the


----------



## Gr3iz

lottery, resulting in diminished


----------



## KomputerKid

poverty for people in


----------



## Gr3iz

certain socioeconomic classes that


----------



## KomputerKid

normally eat Spam and


----------



## dotty999

fried eggs and unusual


----------



## KomputerKid

salsa made from a


----------



## dotty999

yellow variety of the


----------



## cwwozniak

hot peppers normally found

Hi Dotty!


----------



## KomputerKid

in Dotty's garden with


----------



## cwwozniak

a shape that resembles


----------



## dotty999

a heart based upon


----------



## cwwozniak

medical books that are


----------



## KomputerKid

Full of misspelled words


----------



## cwwozniak

about diseases that can


----------



## Gr3iz

twist your tongue around


----------



## KomputerKid

making it hard to


----------



## Gr3iz

see past your eyeteeth,


----------



## cwwozniak

when brushing them with


----------



## dotty999

such vigour enough to


----------



## KomputerKid

make you put soap


----------



## cwwozniak

in the mouth of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Ganges River to


----------



## cwwozniak

clean up the mess

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

left by the great

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

migration of Elvis impersonators


----------



## Gr3iz

from the land of


----------



## cwwozniak

milk and money, commonly


----------



## Gr3iz

used slang terms such


----------



## cwwozniak

as to confuse people


----------



## Gr3iz

who are unfamiliar with


----------



## cwwozniak

driving a stick shift


----------



## Gr3iz

Cadillac on the Baja


----------



## cwwozniak

coast, while avoiding the


----------



## Gr3iz

rattlesnakes and scorpions found


----------



## cwwozniak

inside of dark, smelly


----------



## Gr3iz

cabins lining the side


----------



## KomputerKid

of old route 66


----------



## cwwozniak

with a flickering sign


----------



## Gr3iz

that barely attracts insects,


----------



## cwwozniak

let alone tourists, looking


----------



## Gr3iz

for a cheap place


----------



## cwwozniak

to purchase souvenirs made

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

by local artisans that

Back atcha, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

carve driftwood into amazingly


----------



## Gr3iz

intricate images of baby


----------



## cwwozniak

orangutangs climbing up the


----------



## Gr3iz

side of a miniature


----------



## cwwozniak

castle, used to film


----------



## Gr3iz

the 3D version of


----------



## cwwozniak

Cinderella, starring the actress

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

who came up from

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

being down in the


----------



## Gr3iz

cellar selecting a fine


----------



## dotty999

wine to accompany the


----------



## KomputerKid

turtle soup and French


----------



## Gr3iz

fries that were being


----------



## KomputerKid

served to VIPs at


----------



## Gr3iz

the seven hundred dollar


----------



## cwwozniak

per plate fundraiser for

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the plight of the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

former billionaires that were


----------



## Gr3iz

down on their luck


----------



## cwwozniak

and living inside of


----------



## Gr3iz

ancient, two-year old Lexus


----------



## cwwozniak

SUVs, down by the


----------



## Gr3iz

river where it had


----------



## cwwozniak

a sharp bend that


----------



## Gr3iz

eroded the bank and


----------



## cwwozniak

washed out the only


----------



## Gr3iz

road leading out of


----------



## KomputerKid

the city sewer plant


----------



## Gr3iz

that had no potholes


----------



## KomputerKid

just an occasional pile


----------



## cwwozniak

of disco records recorded


----------



## KomputerKid

by the queen of


----------



## cwwozniak

England, during her visit


----------



## KomputerKid

to the Elvis impersonators


----------



## dotty999

convention where some had


----------



## KomputerKid

a chance to date


----------



## Gr3iz

themselves by reciting some


----------



## cwwozniak

poetry written by a


----------



## Gr3iz

10th century monk who


----------



## KomputerKid

had a side job


----------



## dotty999

that needed access to


----------



## cwwozniak

the personal email account


----------



## dotty999

that had a new


----------



## Gr3iz

encryption scheme that would


----------



## KomputerKid

require Chinese and Latin


----------



## cwwozniak

joke books to include


----------



## Gr3iz

all the various combinations


----------



## cwwozniak

of colors found in


----------



## Gr3iz

an LSD flashback that


----------



## cwwozniak

was triggered while watching


----------



## KomputerKid

Michael Jackson moon walk


----------



## Gr3iz

across a fiery bed


----------



## KomputerKid

hickory charcoal intended for


----------



## cwwozniak

roasting an entire side


----------



## Gr3iz

of beef for the


----------



## cwwozniak

block party hosted by


----------



## Gr3iz

the new kids on


----------



## cwwozniak

skateboards, jumping over piles


----------



## Gr3iz

of puppy poop, daring


----------



## KomputerKid

each other to disguise


----------



## Gr3iz

the piles as bags


----------



## KomputerKid

of pudding made by


----------



## Gr3iz

little old ladies who


----------



## cwwozniak

drive turbocharged, hemi engine,


----------



## Gr3iz

V-8 muscle cars along


----------



## cwwozniak

Route 66, picking up


----------



## Gr3iz

assorted hitchhikers and showing


----------



## cwwozniak

them things that can't


----------



## Gr3iz

be seen elsewhere, like


----------



## KomputerKid

the hippy museum at


----------



## Gr3iz

the Indian Reservation in


----------



## cwwozniak

the middle of beautiful


----------



## Gr3iz

fields surrounded by majestic


----------



## KomputerKid

million dollar teepees with


----------



## cwwozniak

penthouse apartments, that featured 

Hi, Mark and Brandon!


----------



## Gr3iz

cable TV and broadband

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

salespeople, promising that their


----------



## Gr3iz

products were superior to


----------



## cwwozniak

sliced bread, because the


----------



## KomputerKid

sandwiches there are much


----------



## Gr3iz

more than just your


----------



## KomputerKid

peanut butter or bologna


----------



## cwwozniak

because they use ingredients


----------



## Gr3iz

found only in pastures


----------



## cwwozniak

used by contented cows


----------



## Gr3iz

eating some high grade


----------



## KomputerKid

corn specially grown for


----------



## Gr3iz

its hallucinogenic properties when


----------



## cwwozniak

heated to a temperature


----------



## Gr3iz

that causes a chemical


----------



## KomputerKid

reaction causing the leaves


----------



## Gr3iz

to release an aromatic


----------



## cwwozniak

oil that makes people


----------



## Gr3iz

happier than they ought


----------



## cwwozniak

to be, considering they


----------



## Gr3iz

still owe more than


----------



## KomputerKid

100 techguy techs a


----------



## Gr3iz

beer each from when


----------



## KomputerKid

they removed small pox


----------



## Gr3iz

from the glass jar


----------



## dotty999

so they could test


----------



## cwwozniak

Einstein's theory of relativity


----------



## Gr3iz

on a vacuum cleaner


----------



## KomputerKid

the results kinda sucked


----------



## cwwozniak

and blowed at the


----------



## Gr3iz

same time, depending on


----------



## cwwozniak

which hole you attached


----------



## Gr3iz

the rabbit's foot to,


----------



## cwwozniak

making the rabbit rather


----------



## Gr3iz

confused as his left


----------



## KomputerKid

front foot touches a


----------



## Gr3iz

metal plate with 200V


----------



## KomputerKid

making his hare hair


----------



## Gr3iz

sizzle and smoke profusely,


----------



## KomputerKid

setting off smoke detectors


----------



## dotty999

around the perimeter of


----------



## Gr3iz

the boutique where they


----------



## KomputerKid

sell life size statues


----------



## Gr3iz

of Elvis and other


----------



## cwwozniak

notable members of the


----------



## Gr3iz

Rock and Roll Hall


----------



## cwwozniak

of Mirrors, located inside


----------



## Gr3iz

the Funway at your


----------



## KomputerKid

10 pin bowling alley


----------



## Gr3iz

and brothel, run by


----------



## cwwozniak

Trappist monks, who also


----------



## Gr3iz

had ties with the


----------



## cwwozniak

tie tacks that looked


----------



## Gr3iz

like shotgun shells that


----------



## cwwozniak

had been dipped in


----------



## Gr3iz

blood, but was really


----------



## cwwozniak

ketchup, mixed with some


----------



## Gr3iz

shellac that made it


----------



## cwwozniak

dry into a shiny


----------



## Gr3iz

substance that very closely


----------



## cwwozniak

smelled like it just


----------



## Gr3iz

came from the south


----------



## KomputerKid

end of a northbound


----------



## Gr3iz

moose that had eaten


----------



## cwwozniak

bean burritos, washed down

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

with cheap beer provided

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

by scantily clad women


----------



## Gr3iz

hoping to get a


----------



## cwwozniak

job, working at the


----------



## Gr3iz

Pope's new restaurant called


----------



## KomputerKid

Holy Cow and Chicken


----------



## cwwozniak

Buffet, where every meal


----------



## KomputerKid

is served by a


----------



## Gr3iz

penguin in a short


----------



## cwwozniak

sleeve shirt, that had


----------



## KomputerKid

extra pockets to carry


----------



## Gr3iz

condiments, such as hot


----------



## cwwozniak

peppers, and BBQ flavored


----------



## Gr3iz

onion rings, for example,


----------



## cwwozniak

but the best ones


----------



## Gr3iz

were not even listed


----------



## cwwozniak

on dating sites, because


----------



## Gr3iz

there are rules against


----------



## cwwozniak

posting photos of under-aged


----------



## Gr3iz

chimpanzees unless accompanied by


----------



## cwwozniak

bodyguards that walked like


----------



## KomputerKid

there's a corn cob


----------



## Gr3iz

stuck where the sun


----------



## cwwozniak

doesn't shine, except when


----------



## Gr3iz

sitting on a mirror


----------



## cwwozniak

mounted to a spinning


----------



## KomputerKid

carnival ride at the


----------



## cwwozniak

annual watermelon seed spitting


----------



## Gr3iz

contest that was always


----------



## cwwozniak

known to feature celebrity

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spitters from amongst the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

musicians that played during


----------



## Gr3iz

the opening ceremonies of


----------



## KomputerKid

the Navajo Pow Wow


----------



## cwwozniak

at the Bingo hall


----------



## KomputerKid

Just B4 highway O63


----------



## cwwozniak

about four miles from


----------



## KomputerKid

the space alien museum


----------



## cwwozniak

and tinfoil hat emporium


----------



## Gr3iz

run by Elvis impersonators


----------



## cwwozniak

that sing duets with


----------



## Gr3iz

Dolly Parton lookalikes that


----------



## KomputerKid

sound like Johnny Cash


----------



## Gr3iz

after breathing helium from


----------



## cwwozniak

a balloon decorated with


----------



## Gr3iz

odd designs depicting various


----------



## cwwozniak

positions described in the


----------



## Gr3iz

_Seven Days To Better_


----------



## KomputerKid

AT Catching Big Bass


----------



## Gr3iz

from a pier or


----------



## cwwozniak

bridge, while avoiding getting


----------



## Gr3iz

wet from the spray


----------



## cwwozniak

of people cannon balling


----------



## Gr3iz

off the side of


----------



## cwwozniak

a beached whale that


----------



## KomputerKid

Used DumDum GPS system


----------



## Gr3iz

to get himself stuck


----------



## cwwozniak

tighter than a fat


----------



## Gr3iz

tick in a dog's


----------



## cwwozniak

butt, and trying to


----------



## Gr3iz

wiggle just made things


----------



## cwwozniak

look sillier than a


----------



## Gr3iz

clown in a monkey


----------



## KomputerKid

suit worn by mechanics


----------



## cwwozniak

in the pits at


----------



## Gr3iz

the local roundy round


----------



## cwwozniak

showroom, whose manager tried


----------



## Gr3iz

to hide merchandise in


----------



## cwwozniak

a false bottom hidden


----------



## Gr3iz

compartment in his tan


----------



## cwwozniak

1969 Ford Fairlane, with


----------



## Gr3iz

holes in the floorboards


----------



## cwwozniak

and an ashtray full


----------



## KomputerKid

of coins for tollroads


----------



## Gr3iz

that lead to the


----------



## cwwozniak

land of Oz, where


----------



## KomputerKid

Witches make brews that


----------



## Gr3iz

taste just like Coca-Cola,


----------



## dotty999

which eventually affected their


----------



## Gr3iz

offspring by enlarging their


----------



## KomputerKid

mouths and shrinking their


----------



## Gr3iz

nostrils, making it harder


----------



## KomputerKid

to blow their noses


----------



## Gr3iz

with the maple leaves


----------



## cwwozniak

because they were allergic


----------



## Gr3iz

to the spores that

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

look like microscopic versions

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Were bit out

Hi Everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

of a pumpkin seed

Hey CCM. Perhaps I should add your 4th word, eh? ;-)


----------



## KomputerKid

which the Great Pumpin


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Which is that huge

( whoops, Thought it was three word game , u Ok Mark?)


----------



## Gr3iz

orange character that pops

Not too bad, CCM. And you?


----------



## cwwozniak

up when you turn


----------



## KomputerKid

on your ninja skills


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

That you learnt from

All good, Thanks Mark


----------



## KomputerKid

a Chuck Norris movie


----------



## Gr3iz

with lip sync issues


----------



## cwwozniak

that resulted in a


----------



## KomputerKid

lawsuit and embarrassment for


----------



## Gr3iz

the film industry as


----------



## KomputerKid

the script was stolen


----------



## cwwozniak

from the desk of


----------



## Gr3iz

the writers who had


----------



## cwwozniak

been sitting by the


----------



## Gr3iz

water cooler picking up


----------



## cwwozniak

girls that walked by


----------



## KomputerKid

by offering them a


----------



## cwwozniak

taste of their homemade


----------



## Gr3iz

dandelion wine, made from


----------



## cwwozniak

artificial dandelions, mixed with


----------



## Gr3iz

various weeds found in


----------



## KomputerKid

the ditch by railroad


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And they are cleaned


----------



## Gr3iz

with turpentine filtered through


----------



## KomputerKid

napkins taken from McDonalds


----------



## cwwozniak

customers, who thought they


----------



## Gr3iz

were eating real food


----------



## cwwozniak

that was both healthy


----------



## KomputerKid

and made in America


----------



## cwwozniak

by chefs trained to


----------



## KomputerKid

make any species taste


----------



## Gr3iz

like chicken, even the


----------



## cwwozniak

Filet Mignon had a


----------



## Gr3iz

certain flavor that would


----------



## cwwozniak

tickle one's palate with


----------



## Gr3iz

a sledge hammer, as


----------



## cwwozniak

the pungent smell of


----------



## Gr3iz

stinky cheese permeates the


----------



## cwwozniak

Grand Canyon, and spreading


----------



## Gr3iz

south into Mexico where


----------



## cwwozniak

it encountered a rather


----------



## Gr3iz

strong fan base that


----------



## cwwozniak

cheered so loud, that


----------



## Gr3iz

the visiting tourists ran


----------



## cwwozniak

into the nearest Catina


----------



## Gr3iz

for a shot of


----------



## cwwozniak

tequila, served in a


----------



## Gr3iz

fishbowl, which should be


----------



## cwwozniak

enough to intoxicate any


----------



## Gr3iz

normal human being, but


----------



## KomputerKid

they watered it down


----------



## Gr3iz

with seawater so that


----------



## KomputerKid

salt was already added


----------



## cwwozniak

to the wound, causing


----------



## Gr3iz

a burning sensation that


----------



## cwwozniak

made the victim wish


----------



## Gr3iz

it was someone else


----------



## cwwozniak

rubbing their rather large


----------



## Gr3iz

onion that had grown


----------



## cwwozniak

on the banks of


----------



## KomputerKid

the Nile Rivier in


----------



## Gr3iz

a field fertilized by


----------



## KomputerKid

manure from rodeo bulls


----------



## cwwozniak

that were meaner than


----------



## Gr3iz

Charlie Sheen after having


----------



## cwwozniak

a wild night of


----------



## Gr3iz

snortin', drinkin' and generally


----------



## cwwozniak

behavin' like he had


----------



## Gr3iz

not gotten his own


----------



## KomputerKid

Food Network TV show


----------



## cwwozniak

where he would prepare


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

For the show


----------



## Gr3iz

by using only three


----------



## KomputerKid

Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders and


----------



## Gr3iz

a pair of expensive


----------



## KomputerKid

Russian ballet dancers to


----------



## cwwozniak

deliver steaming servings of


----------



## Gr3iz

figgy pudding to the


----------



## cwwozniak

carolers singing in the


----------



## Gr3iz

cold wastelands of Outer


----------



## cwwozniak

Poughkeepsie, wishing they were

Hi Mark!


----------



## KomputerKid

aware where Poughkeepsie was


----------



## Gr3iz

in relation to the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

highest point on the


----------



## Gr3iz

Hudson River north of


----------



## KomputerKid

the wrecked steamboat from


----------



## Gr3iz

the pilot Mickey Mouse


----------



## cwwozniak

cartoon, that was drawn


----------



## Gr3iz

by hand by the


----------



## cwwozniak

same person that also


----------



## Gr3iz

brought you such characters


----------



## cwwozniak

as Mucus, the wonder


----------



## Gr3iz

slug, famous for the


----------



## cwwozniak

trail they left behind

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

being shaped like a

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hieroglyphic symbol for the


----------



## Gr3iz

flight path to the


----------



## cwwozniak

island home of the


----------



## Gr3iz

Creature from the Black


----------



## cwwozniak

Forrest, that yodels every


----------



## Gr3iz

time he sees fireflies


----------



## cwwozniak

sending Morse code messages


----------



## Gr3iz

to the villagers to


----------



## cwwozniak

signal the arrival of


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner time in the


----------



## cwwozniak

cafeteria that serves only


----------



## Gr3iz

black-eyed peas to the


----------



## cwwozniak

one eyed, one horned


----------



## Gr3iz

flying polka dot bikini-clad


----------



## cwwozniak

Kim Kardashian, while she's


----------



## Gr3iz

out touring the back


----------



## dotty999

streets of San Fransisco


----------



## KomputerKid

looking for the best


----------



## cwwozniak

sourdough bread, to make


----------



## Gr3iz

a Christmas present for


----------



## KomputerKid

Justin Bieber so he'll


----------



## dotty999

sing a song dedicated


----------



## KomputerKid

the wino she loves


----------



## Gr3iz

despite the fact that


----------



## cwwozniak

she sings like a


----------



## dotty999

squeaky mouse with a


----------



## KomputerKid

very bad case of


----------



## Gr3iz

halitosis that could clear


----------



## KomputerKid

a plane in flight


----------



## dotty999

and render it incapable


----------



## Gr3iz

of floating through the


----------



## KomputerKid

mouth of the Mississippi


----------



## cwwozniak

State University mascot, that


----------



## Gr3iz

needed severe dental work


----------



## cwwozniak

after biting into a


----------



## Gr3iz

fully loaded, iron-clad, yellow


----------



## cwwozniak

submarine, with a crew


----------



## Gr3iz

of nubile college co-eds


----------



## cwwozniak

having a pillow fight


----------



## Gr3iz

with a talking mule


----------



## cwwozniak

named Francis, the starred


----------



## Gr3iz

pajamas covering up his


----------



## dotty999

bits and pieces but


----------



## cwwozniak

fully exposing his rather


----------



## Gr3iz

stubby tail, which protruded


----------



## cwwozniak

about six inches and

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

closely resembled a rigid

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

overripe banana that had


----------



## Gr3iz

just had a dose


----------



## cwwozniak

of peanut butter spread


----------



## Gr3iz

lengthwise along it's yellow


----------



## cwwozniak

and brown skin, until


----------



## Gr3iz

Ray Stevens started to


----------



## KomputerKid

make prank phone calls


----------



## Gr3iz

to the White House


----------



## cwwozniak

asking if their refrigerator


----------



## Gr3iz

was running, and telling


----------



## cwwozniak

the Secret Service agent


----------



## Gr3iz

where he can stick


----------



## KomputerKid

the pizza he was


----------



## cwwozniak

making, topped with spicy


----------



## Gr3iz

cheese made from llama's


----------



## cwwozniak

spit, thickened with a


----------



## Gr3iz

mixture of camel dung


----------



## cwwozniak

and ear wax from


----------



## Gr3iz

a fruit bat that


----------



## cwwozniak

likes to hang around


----------



## Gr3iz

Italian fig trees during


----------



## cwwozniak

mating season, because every


----------



## Gr3iz

year, about this time,


----------



## cwwozniak

some joker will try


----------



## Gr3iz

to cover the entire


----------



## dotty999

surface of their skin


----------



## cwwozniak

with honey and jump


----------



## KomputerKid

over a sleeping bear


----------



## Gr3iz

into a den of


----------



## cwwozniak

angry bobcats, that don't


----------



## Gr3iz

care whether or not


----------



## cwwozniak

their next meal is


----------



## Gr3iz

walking in or lying


----------



## cwwozniak

on a bed of


----------



## Gr3iz

pine needles on the


----------



## KomputerKid

redwood forests in the


----------



## Gr3iz

sleepy little burg just


----------



## cwwozniak

big enough to have


----------



## Gr3iz

it's own traffic light


----------



## cwwozniak

that backed up traffic


----------



## Gr3iz

to the McDonalds that


----------



## cwwozniak

still had the old


----------



## Gr3iz

grease used to cook


----------



## cwwozniak

french fries that were


----------



## Gr3iz

cut from potatoes that


----------



## dotty999

had more eyes than


----------



## KomputerKid

a purple people eater


----------



## Gr3iz

after watching "Jeepers Creepers"


----------



## cwwozniak

alone, and having nightmares


----------



## Gr3iz

for a week about


----------



## cwwozniak

Elvis Presley impersonators jumping


----------



## Gr3iz

out of Mexican jumping


----------



## cwwozniak

spider nests, while singing


----------



## Gr3iz

a little ditty written


----------



## KomputerKid

about little old ladies


----------



## dotty999

who all had big


----------



## KomputerKid

Gucci handbags filled with


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter eggs that they


----------



## cwwozniak

then hid amongst the


----------



## Gr3iz

cow flops out in


----------



## cwwozniak

the valley of the


----------



## Gr3iz

dolls where the trucks


----------



## KomputerKid

have only 3 wheels


----------



## Gr3iz

on each side, but


----------



## cwwozniak

still have problems when


----------



## Gr3iz

making a pickup in


----------



## cwwozniak

a seedy part of


----------



## Gr3iz

town, near the docks


----------



## cwwozniak

filled with tourists looking


----------



## Gr3iz

for women, drugs or


----------



## cwwozniak

booze, distilled from the


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers of the giant


----------



## cwwozniak

honeysuckle vines growing on


----------



## Gr3iz

the cemetery fence where


----------



## cwwozniak

Betelgeuse danced like he


----------



## Gr3iz

was stepping on hot


----------



## cwwozniak

sauce covered burritos, filled


----------



## Gr3iz

with the absolute worst


----------



## KomputerKid

Mexican jumping beans that


----------



## Gr3iz

ever met up with


----------



## KomputerKid

a salsa maker who


----------



## Gr3iz

used such unique ingredients


----------



## cwwozniak

burning tire smoked paprika


----------



## Gr3iz

while sipping on a


----------



## cwwozniak

mint julep, under a


----------



## Gr3iz

spreading chestnut tree outside


----------



## KomputerKid

of the new convent


----------



## Gr3iz

built on the burial


----------



## cwwozniak

grounds once used by


----------



## Gr3iz

the local chapter of


----------



## KomputerKid

the Aztec Motorcycle Club


----------



## Gr3iz

to dispose of the


----------



## cwwozniak

empty beer bottles that


----------



## KomputerKid

were left over from


----------



## cwwozniak

the Thanksgiving Day dinner


----------



## dotty999

that caused a stir


----------



## Gr3iz

in Alice's Restaurant when


----------



## cwwozniak

officer Obie called about


----------



## Gr3iz

a pile of litter


----------



## cwwozniak

that contained a letter


----------



## Gr3iz

addressed to the alleged


----------



## cwwozniak

litterbug, who admitted that


----------



## Gr3iz

he had, indeed, placed


----------



## cwwozniak

it under a half


----------



## dotty999

sandwich that had something


----------



## Gr3iz

piled on top because


----------



## cwwozniak

there was no room


----------



## Gr3iz

at the inn where


----------



## cwwozniak

NASCAR drivers were having


----------



## Gr3iz

a wild time riding


----------



## KomputerKid

baby donkeys around the


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Top while the


----------



## KomputerKid

monkeys played guitars and


----------



## Gr3iz

threw their feces at


----------



## cwwozniak

the ringmaster, who resembled

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Ringo Starr, one of

Good afternoon Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the only train conductors


----------



## Gr3iz

to ever have gone


----------



## KomputerKid

On the starship enterprise.


----------



## Gr3iz

while it was being


----------



## KomputerKid

being hijacked by Chinese


----------



## Gr3iz

monkeys trying to get


----------



## dotty999

hold of their nuts


----------



## KomputerKid

from the top of


----------



## Gr3iz

mountain where they had


----------



## KomputerKid

done some monkey business


----------



## cwwozniak

involving women known to


----------



## Gr3iz

lie about their primate


----------



## cwwozniak

fetishes, that used bananas


----------



## Gr3iz

in a religious rite


----------



## cwwozniak

of marriage between two


----------



## Gr3iz

same sex individuals who


----------



## cwwozniak

like to eat Chinese


----------



## Gr3iz

food in unusual positions,


----------



## cwwozniak

with unusual names, like


----------



## Gr3iz

double-edged sword meets greased


----------



## dotty999

lightening and causes some


----------



## KomputerKid

Sorry guys but this has been bordering on inappropriate lately.


----------



## dotty999

you posted monkey business, that could lead anywhere!

The Mods will decide what is inappropriate and remove them if necessary


----------



## Gr3iz

people to be uncomfortable

If I'm uncomfortable in a situation, I walk away ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

and change the subject


----------



## Gr3iz

so that things traverse


----------



## cwwozniak

into a G rated


----------



## Gr3iz

storyline suitable for the


----------



## dotty999

children who play on


----------



## Gr3iz

the Wicked Wide Web


----------



## dotty999

where guys and gals


----------



## Gr3iz

tend to get together


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to discuss


----------



## Gr3iz

things that would otherwise


----------



## cwwozniak

be forgotten by the

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

process of time and

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

erosion, resulting in the


----------



## Gr3iz

eventual destruction of brain


----------



## cwwozniak

cells, replacing them with


----------



## Gr3iz

ashes and other residue


----------



## cwwozniak

from the burning of


----------



## Gr3iz

certain medicinal herbs that


----------



## cwwozniak

were grown under a


----------



## Gr3iz

metal halide lamp in


----------



## cwwozniak

the basement of the


----------



## Gr3iz

abandoned house next door


----------



## cwwozniak

to the amusement park


----------



## Gr3iz

where the noise and


----------



## dotty999

loud music were causing


----------



## cwwozniak

complaints from the local


----------



## Gr3iz

residents who were not


----------



## dotty999

deaf but feared the


----------



## Gr3iz

repercussions that may arise


----------



## cwwozniak

for calling Donald Trump


----------



## Gr3iz

Mickey Mouse's best friend,


----------



## cwwozniak

because Minnie Mouse would


----------



## Gr3iz

run off with Goofy


----------



## cwwozniak

and visit Disneyland, where


----------



## Gr3iz

your hard-earned dollars go


----------



## cwwozniak

away faster than a


----------



## Gr3iz

buffet of catfish at


----------



## cwwozniak

Billy Bob's Food-o-Rama and


----------



## Gr3iz

Fitness Center, a place


----------



## cwwozniak

where you gain weight


----------



## Gr3iz

while watching others lose


----------



## dotty999

total control of their


----------



## cwwozniak

children, resulting in mayhem


----------



## Gr3iz

at the laundromat while


----------



## cwwozniak

the owner was busy


----------



## Gr3iz

finding out how to


----------



## cwwozniak

walk and chew gum


----------



## Gr3iz

without tripping over the


----------



## cwwozniak

cracks found in the


----------



## Gr3iz

floorboards in the little


----------



## cwwozniak

stagecoach being attacked by


----------



## Gr3iz

four men and a


----------



## cwwozniak

grizzly bear that liked


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter and sardine


----------



## cwwozniak

pizzas, with a crust


----------



## Gr3iz

of Nilla Wafers that


----------



## cwwozniak

were ground up using


----------



## Gr3iz

a water-powered grist mill


----------



## cwwozniak

owned by the notorious


----------



## Gr3iz

Bass brothers, Dumb and


----------



## dotty999

even dumber so called


----------



## Gr3iz

for the antisocial antics


----------



## cwwozniak

of the social workers


----------



## Gr3iz

union, the one down


----------



## cwwozniak

the street from the


----------



## Gr3iz

convention center where the


----------



## cwwozniak

annual meeting of female

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

impersonators who had found


----------



## Gr3iz

a fly in their


----------



## cwwozniak

ointment for relieving the


----------



## Gr3iz

chafing that occurs when


----------



## cwwozniak

their thighs rub against


----------



## Gr3iz

each other with only


----------



## cwwozniak

enough lubrication to make


----------



## Gr3iz

it seem like there's


----------



## cwwozniak

banana peels all over


----------



## Gr3iz

the inside edges of


----------



## cwwozniak

punchbowl that contained a


----------



## Gr3iz

mixture of the sweetest


----------



## cwwozniak

fruit juice, accented with


----------



## Gr3iz

small pieces of red


----------



## cwwozniak

candy in the shape


----------



## Gr3iz

of celebrity noses and


----------



## cwwozniak

other appendages that can't


----------



## dotty999

normally be seen by


----------



## Gr3iz

color-blind mice as they


----------



## cwwozniak

chased the farmer's wife

Hi Mark! The ending of the Coke Zero 400 made this morning's local news.


----------



## Gr3iz

around the kitchen trying

I was up at 1:45 this morning watching it! It was a real wreckfest! Great race, but a lot of carnage! <yawn> 6 a.m. came awful early this morning!


----------



## cwwozniak

to sneak a peek

I've heard the races would not be anywhere near as popular if they didn't have a spectacular wreck now and then.


----------



## Gr3iz

at the private stash

You can pretty much count on them at Daytona and Talladega ...


----------



## cwwozniak

of candid photos taken


----------



## Gr3iz

during a particularly sordid


----------



## dotty999

session with a huge


----------



## Gr3iz

hangover caused by a


----------



## cwwozniak

gallon of margaritas served


----------



## Gr3iz

in brandy snifters that


----------



## cwwozniak

could be warmed by


----------



## Gr3iz

releasing massive amounts of


----------



## cwwozniak

methane gas emitted from


----------



## dotty999

a distance so that


----------



## Gr3iz

even the cows that


----------



## cwwozniak

produce chocolate milk with


----------



## Gr3iz

a funny taste, kinda


----------



## cwwozniak

like the brown stuff


----------



## Gr3iz

found after the bear


----------



## cwwozniak

found Goldilocks sleeping in


----------



## Gr3iz

his cave and went


----------



## cwwozniak

next door to get


----------



## Gr3iz

his friends to show


----------



## cwwozniak

him how to make


----------



## Gr3iz

young girls squeal when


----------



## cwwozniak

he shows them his


----------



## Gr3iz

big ten inch -- paw


----------



## cwwozniak

, wearing slippers made from


----------



## Gr3iz

the tanned skin of


----------



## cwwozniak

one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple


----------



## Gr3iz

Bikini Beach bimbos who


----------



## cwwozniak

didn't know the difference


----------



## Gr3iz

between a toothpick and


----------



## cwwozniak

a chainsaw, resulting in


----------



## Gr3iz

mouthfuls of missing and


----------



## cwwozniak

chipped teeth, that caused


----------



## Gr3iz

much finger-pointing and several


----------



## cwwozniak

arrests for first degree


----------



## Gr3iz

stupidity, which was pretty


----------



## dotty999

much expected by some


----------



## cwwozniak

onlookers, who commented on


----------



## Gr3iz

the attire worn by


----------



## cwwozniak

the parking valets that


----------



## Gr3iz

were making copies of


----------



## cwwozniak

keys, so that they


----------



## Gr3iz

could sell them to


----------



## cwwozniak

NASCAR drivers looking for


----------



## Gr3iz

practice vehicles that they


----------



## cwwozniak

can disassemble using only


----------



## Gr3iz

tools readily available in


----------



## cwwozniak

toolboxes carried by union


----------



## Gr3iz

soldiers back in the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

day when a dollar 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

was something you would


----------



## cwwozniak

tuck into a stripper's


----------



## Gr3iz

spittoon while she was


----------



## cwwozniak

cussing like a sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

on a three day


----------



## cwwozniak

cruise through the tropical


----------



## Gr3iz

rain forest on a


----------



## cwwozniak

raft made from recycled


----------



## Gr3iz

manure (which floats) attached


----------



## cwwozniak

to logs from the


----------



## Gr3iz

native pine trees that


----------



## cwwozniak

have pine cones larger


----------



## Gr3iz

than a Volkswagen Beetle's


----------



## dotty999

foot pedals that seem


----------



## cwwozniak

to squeak like a


----------



## Gr3iz

teeny bopper at a


----------



## cwwozniak

Justin Bieber concert, while

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

texting to her friend

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

about how her parents


----------



## Gr3iz

caught her and her


----------



## cwwozniak

boyfriend sneaking out of


----------



## Gr3iz

the church window last


----------



## cwwozniak

Sunday, while the pastor


----------



## Gr3iz

ranted on about the


----------



## cwwozniak

sad shape of the


----------



## Gr3iz

statue outside of the


----------



## cwwozniak

history museum dedicated to


----------



## Gr3iz

the wonderful world of


----------



## cwwozniak

color, sponsored by Kodak


----------



## Gr3iz

Film, makers of the


----------



## cwwozniak

technology being replaced by


----------



## Gr3iz

the Keebler Elves who


----------



## cwwozniak

have patented a way

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

of making the finest

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherries, by first


----------



## Gr3iz

mixing some secret ingredients


----------



## cwwozniak

with gasoline, then filtering


----------



## Gr3iz

it through some old


----------



## dotty999

black stockings that were


----------



## Gr3iz

worn by the entire


----------



## cwwozniak

nursing staff at the


----------



## Gr3iz

last holiday party when


----------



## cwwozniak

everyone was required to


----------



## Gr3iz

meet under the mistletoe


----------



## cwwozniak

that was hanging from


----------



## Gr3iz

Rudolph's left antler at


----------



## thookie

the end of the


----------



## Gr3iz

driveway by the mailbox


----------



## cwwozniak

decorated to look like

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a large Christmas present

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

with a bow that


----------



## Gr3iz

was once used as


----------



## cwwozniak

a hat worn by


----------



## Gr3iz

Roy Roger's horse, Trigger,


----------



## cwwozniak

known to occasionally trot


----------



## Gr3iz

the waltz with his


----------



## cwwozniak

girlfriend, the charming and


----------



## Gr3iz

flirtatious filly known as


----------



## cwwozniak

Buttermilk, that was secretly


----------



## Gr3iz

involved with Mr. Ed


----------



## cwwozniak

, who told Wilbur that


----------



## Gr3iz

Carol was having an


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream sundae made


----------



## Gr3iz

with the last of


----------



## cwwozniak

the Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Gr3iz

Cherry Garcia flavored ice


----------



## cwwozniak

beer, that tasted like


----------



## Gr3iz

the stuff you'd find


----------



## cwwozniak

stuck to the bottom


----------



## Gr3iz

of your shoe after


----------



## cwwozniak

walking though a freshly


----------



## Gr3iz

mowed cow pasture while


----------



## cwwozniak

it's raining cats and


----------



## Gr3iz

groundhogs, an event which


----------



## cwwozniak

makes Miss America want


----------



## Gr3iz

to prolong world hunger


----------



## cwwozniak

because she believes that


----------



## Gr3iz

groundhogs taste too much


----------



## cwwozniak

like that Tex-Mex favorite,


----------



## Gr3iz

roadkill casserole, made famous


----------



## cwwozniak

by the Iron Chef,


----------



## Gr3iz

the guy that confused


----------



## cwwozniak

the judges by serving


----------



## Gr3iz

them with a warrant


----------



## cwwozniak

to search their private


----------



## Gr3iz

stashes for any residual


----------



## cwwozniak

traces of highly illegal


----------



## Gr3iz

substance normally found only


----------



## cwwozniak

on certain toads in


----------



## Gr3iz

the rainforests located near


----------



## cwwozniak

volcanoes that erupt every


----------



## Gr3iz

2 years, like clockwork,


----------



## cwwozniak

with enough lava to


----------



## Gr3iz

supply the soap makers


----------



## cwwozniak

for at least the


----------



## Gr3iz

foreseeable future, which isn't


----------



## cwwozniak

that long, according to


----------



## Gr3iz

ancient astronaut theorists who


----------



## cwwozniak

believed the earth was


----------



## Gr3iz

visited by alien beings


----------



## cwwozniak

that left behind their


----------



## Gr3iz

offspring and wish to


----------



## cwwozniak

exchange them for some


----------



## Gr3iz

breeding stock that they


----------



## cwwozniak

hope will procreate, resulting


----------



## Gr3iz

in a sufficient population


----------



## cwwozniak

of Menudo band members


----------



## Gr3iz

who would make wonderful


----------



## cwwozniak

husbands for women that


----------



## Gr3iz

are both deaf and


----------



## cwwozniak

blind, and wouldn't notice


----------



## Gr3iz

a little green coloration


----------



## cwwozniak

that glowed like a


----------



## Gr3iz

candle on Christmas Eve


----------



## cwwozniak

on top of the


----------



## Gr3iz

figgy pudding, whatever that


----------



## cwwozniak

is, according to the


----------



## Gr3iz

tradition of the Druid

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

potion makers, 100% organic


----------



## Gr3iz

ingredients, but they are


----------



## cwwozniak

stretching the term, because


----------



## Gr3iz

some of the more


----------



## MorinKAshi

recognizable ingredients are actually


----------



## Gr3iz

byproducts of another process,


----------



## cwwozniak

that calls for mixing


----------



## Gr3iz

a surprising amount of


----------



## cwwozniak

Donald Trump's sweat with


----------



## Gr3iz

dung beetle dung that


----------



## dotty999

was thought to cure


----------



## Gr3iz

Montezuma's Revenge, but it


----------



## cwwozniak

had a side effect


----------



## Gr3iz

that only exhibits itself


----------



## cwwozniak

when one sat upon


----------



## Gr3iz

the left-hand side of


----------



## cwwozniak

church, where all of


----------



## Gr3iz

the children have carved


----------



## cwwozniak

a statue made from


----------



## Gr3iz

leftover ice cream cake


----------



## cwwozniak

from the birthday party


----------



## Gr3iz

two years ago that


----------



## cwwozniak

included a clown that


----------



## Gr3iz

had breath that could


----------



## cwwozniak

knock a buzzard off


----------



## Gr3iz

a telephone pole at


----------



## cwwozniak

a hundred feet, while


----------



## Gr3iz

at the same time


----------



## cwwozniak

running in circles around


----------



## Gr3iz

a big, steaming pile


----------



## cwwozniak

of chop suey, served


----------



## Gr3iz

with little spiced balls


----------



## cwwozniak

about the size of


----------



## Gr3iz

walnuts (if walls had


----------



## cwwozniak

nuts) buried by squirrels


----------



## Gr3iz

who were trying to


----------



## dotty999

find how they could


----------



## Gr3iz

make a trade with


----------



## cwwozniak

the Easter Bunny for

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

some fancy colored eggs

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

from a bird that


----------



## Gr3iz

makes it's nest in


----------



## cwwozniak

the back seat of


----------



## Gr3iz

the rusting 1956 Ford


----------



## cwwozniak

that once belonged to


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. Greenjeans who used


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Moose as a


----------



## Gr3iz

poor excuse to put


----------



## cwwozniak

marbles in Captain Kangaroo's


----------



## Gr3iz

pouch when he wasn't


----------



## cwwozniak

looking, and then yelled


----------



## Gr3iz

"Boo!", which startled him


----------



## cwwozniak

so bad that he


----------



## Gr3iz

actually peed in his


----------



## cwwozniak

pants and had to


----------



## Gr3iz

find a dry pair


----------



## cwwozniak

of chopsticks engraved with


----------



## Gr3iz

the recipe for his


----------



## cwwozniak

hasenpfeffer, which explained why


----------



## Gr3iz

Bugs Bunny always hid


----------



## cwwozniak

when he heard the


----------



## Gr3iz

chopsticks clacking and the


----------



## cwwozniak

sound of Elmer Fudd


----------



## Gr3iz

attempting to load his


----------



## cwwozniak

double barrel shotgun with


----------



## Gr3iz

rock salt so that


----------



## cwwozniak

the wascally wabbit would


----------



## Gr3iz

be well-seasoned even before


----------



## cwwozniak

he hit the frying


----------



## Gr3iz

pan, ensuring a mouth-watering


----------



## dotty999

tasty dinner with unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

company when Porky Pig


----------



## dotty999

showed up with his


----------



## Gr3iz

knife and fork and


----------



## TulsaRose

his naughty newphew, Pinky


----------



## Gr3iz

who just loved a


----------



## TulsaRose

home cooked apple pie


----------



## Gr3iz

with cinnamon sprinkled on


----------



## TulsaRose

the top with sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

cubes placed strategically around


----------



## TulsaRose

the fluted pie crust


----------



## Gr3iz

making it look like


----------



## TulsaRose

a very appealing dessert


----------



## Gr3iz

to the average hungry


----------



## TulsaRose

pig that will participate


----------



## dotty999

slob who would normally


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty, you were a bit slow on the uptake there ... ;-)

in an after dinner


----------



## dotty999

gremlins at work again! I posted right after your " to the average hungry"

carrying on..

outfit that was made


----------



## Gr3iz

With this new setup, I think it is less obvious when a new page has started ...

out of the remains


----------



## dotty999

I couldn't have missed a reply as I usually refresh the page..

of an old red


----------



## TulsaRose

tattered and torn tablecloth


----------



## Gr3iz

that looked like it


----------



## TulsaRose

had seen better days


----------



## Gr3iz

than these, even with


----------



## TulsaRose

mending it several times


----------



## Gr3iz

with the silk from


----------



## TulsaRose

his wife's red gown


----------



## Gr3iz

that she had worn


----------



## dotty999

constantly causing it to


----------



## TulsaRose

split at the seams


----------



## dotty999

which was unfortunate because


----------



## TulsaRose

it couldn't be repaired


----------



## Gr3iz

without help from the


----------



## TulsaRose

tailor who was drunk


----------



## Gr3iz

on cactus juice that


----------



## TulsaRose

made his throat sore


----------



## Gr3iz

feel like it never


----------



## TulsaRose

had before or since


----------



## Gr3iz

drinking that Sterno back


----------



## TulsaRose

in the old days


----------



## Gr3iz

when men were not


----------



## TulsaRose

particular about their drink


----------



## Gr3iz

and consumed anything you'd


----------



## TulsaRose

find in a bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

with a label marked


----------



## TulsaRose

Contains High Octane Alcohol


----------



## Gr3iz

Keep Away From Open


----------



## TulsaRose

flames and other ignition sources


----------



## Gr3iz

and they had to


----------



## TulsaRose

take him to rehab


----------



## Gr3iz

where he was force-fed


----------



## TulsaRose

noxious food and medications


----------



## Gr3iz

with the end result


----------



## TulsaRose

he was finally sober...


----------



## Gr3iz

something he hadn't been


----------



## TulsaRose

in so many years.


----------



## Gr3iz

This was such a


----------



## TulsaRose

relief to his family


----------



## Gr3iz

of seventeen daughters and


----------



## TulsaRose

a thoroughly frustrated wife.


----------



## Gr3iz

who had a perpetual


----------



## TulsaRose

frown on her face...


----------



## dotty999

caused by the local


----------



## TulsaRose

news stories about him


----------



## Gr3iz

paying for the apartment


----------



## TulsaRose

of his latest squeeze


----------



## Gr3iz

and providing a healthy


----------



## TulsaRose

appetite for good food.


----------



## Gr3iz

and large quantities of


----------



## TulsaRose

vodka, rum and beer


----------



## Gr3iz

which were brewed locally


----------



## TulsaRose

by the hillbilly moonshiners


----------



## Gr3iz

living up in the


----------



## TulsaRose

swamps near Memphis Tennessee


----------



## Gr3iz

where the Mississippi River


----------



## TulsaRose

often floods the area.


----------



## Gr3iz

making the river cover


----------



## TulsaRose

entire neighborhoods and cars


----------



## Gr3iz

with muck and mire


----------



## TulsaRose

causing huge mold issues


----------



## Gr3iz

that many people considered


----------



## TulsaRose

unhealthy and extremely malodorous.


----------



## Gr3iz

especially after the temperature


----------



## TulsaRose

is more than 100°


----------



## dotty999

thus causing an unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

chemical reaction which causes


----------



## dotty999

the skin to become


----------



## Gr3iz

brittle and start to


----------



## dotty999

break away from the


----------



## Gr3iz

rest of the body


----------



## dotty999

which resulted in several


----------



## Gr3iz

a scar that looked


----------



## bobs-here

like a small pygmy


----------



## Gr3iz

giraffe had gotten up


----------



## cwwozniak

the side of a


----------



## bobs-here

hill wearing a hat


----------



## cwwozniak

made of frilly chartreuse


----------



## dotty999

and boasting an unusual


----------



## bobs-here

feather tucked inside his


----------



## dotty999

brim which resembled a


----------



## Gr3iz

Coke bottle that had


----------



## bobs-here

a unique tartan label


----------



## Gr3iz

which had been painstakingly


----------



## bobs-here

applied with a miniture


----------



## Gr3iz

blowtorch , and then sliced


----------



## bobs-here

into equal measures before


----------



## cwwozniak

dipping them into brightly


----------



## Gr3iz

colored wax that made

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

them glisten like freshly

Hi, Mark!


----------



## bobs-here

caught frogspawn in a


----------



## Gr3iz

blender running at high


----------



## cwwozniak

speed, warping the very


----------



## bobs-here

fabric of genetic gunk


----------



## Gr3iz

from the tiny bits


----------



## cwwozniak

of lint found inside


----------



## Gr3iz

the navel of most


----------



## cwwozniak

Playboy bunnies who have

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

never washed since they


----------



## Gr3iz

had their first photo

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

shoot which showed their


Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

finest features as if


----------



## dotty999

they had been copied


----------



## Gr3iz

out of a painting


----------



## cwwozniak

that hangs in the


----------



## dotty999

shed that boasts a


----------



## Gr3iz

Playboy bunny calendar hanging


----------



## bobs-here

from a rusty old


----------



## dotty999

bucket that contained weird


----------



## bobs-here

looking snoods and fur


----------



## Gr3iz

pieces collected from several


----------



## cwwozniak

very mangy and odoriferous


----------



## bobs-here

socks lost long, long


----------



## dotty999

ago and thought to


----------



## bobs-here

wear them again one


----------



## dotty999

more time before a


----------



## bobs-here

taxi arrives to see


----------



## Gr3iz

the driveway blocked by


----------



## cwwozniak

picketers, protesting the latest


----------



## Gr3iz

dress code announced in


----------



## bobs-here

the usual fashion wearing


----------



## cwwozniak

beanies that looked like


----------



## bobs-here

teapot warmers found in


----------



## cwwozniak

British kitchens along side


----------



## Gr3iz

the eggcups that resemble


----------



## cwwozniak

Harry Potter's goblets of


----------



## bobs-here

the finest muggle plonk


----------



## cwwozniak

from grapes crushed by


----------



## Gr3iz

the bare toes of


----------



## cwwozniak

a furry three toed


----------



## bobs-here

creature not seen for


----------



## cwwozniak

decades, then discovered in


----------



## Gr3iz

the bottom of a


----------



## bobs-here

huge water butt at


----------



## Gr3iz

the waterfalls everyone knows


----------



## cwwozniak

is a honeymoon destination


----------



## Gr3iz

for the hopelessly obese


----------



## bobs-here

using dating sites to


----------



## Gr3iz

find a mate for


----------



## cwwozniak

journey through a very


----------



## Gr3iz

sacred site, long thought


----------



## cwwozniak

to be the secret


----------



## bobs-here

portal to open a


----------



## cwwozniak

credit card account with


----------



## dotty999

no fees that interested


----------



## Gr3iz

both the richest rich


----------



## cwwozniak

poor people, as well


----------



## bobs-here

as hippies and the


----------



## Gr3iz

great unwashed living down


----------



## cwwozniak

by the old commune


----------



## Gr3iz

by the river where


----------



## cwwozniak

I ain't gonna study


----------



## Gr3iz

my navel lint for


----------



## cwwozniak

signs of the next


----------



## Gr3iz

interplanetary rock star who


----------



## cwwozniak

can play two guitars


----------



## dotty999

without so much as


----------



## Gr3iz

lifting a finger to


----------



## cwwozniak

help the little old


----------



## 2twenty2

lady cross the street


----------



## Gr3iz

when she really wanted


----------



## cwwozniak

to dance like it's


----------



## Gr3iz

the last day of


----------



## cwwozniak

mating season, followed by


----------



## Gr3iz

a nice cold shower


----------



## dotty999

and a real hot


----------



## Gr3iz

session of really steamy


----------



## cwwozniak

pudding wrestling, between two


----------



## Gr3iz

bikini models with very


----------



## cwwozniak

unexpected bulges in their


----------



## Gr3iz

throats, reminiscent of some


----------



## cwwozniak

female Russian weightlifters, who


----------



## Gr3iz

were either on steroids


----------



## bobs-here

dancing a jig or


----------



## Gr3iz

trying to hide their


----------



## bobs-here

huge wobbly assets from


----------



## Gr3iz

prying eyes who might


----------



## bobs-here

peep into a hole


----------



## cwwozniak

below a sign that


----------



## Gr3iz

reads, in large letters,


----------



## cwwozniak

in three languages, that


----------



## Gr3iz

glow in the dark,


----------



## bobs-here

lights the way for


----------



## Gr3iz

the coming of the


----------



## bobs-here

furry pizza festival, held


----------



## Gr3iz

on the summer solstice


----------



## cwwozniak

under a canopy of

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

catalpa leaves shading the

Hey Chuck! Back atcha pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

entrance to the world's


----------



## Gr3iz

largest collection of pewter


----------



## cwwozniak

pinky rings, once worn


----------



## Gr3iz

by the lovely Dotty,


----------



## cwwozniak

while she attended the


----------



## Gr3iz

symphony in the local


----------



## bobs-here

public swimming pool at


----------



## cwwozniak

about the time everybody


----------



## Gr3iz

was just getting off


----------



## cwwozniak

the last train from


----------



## Gr3iz

Clarksville, just before it

G'night pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

started to rain and


----------



## Gr3iz

darkness fell like a


----------



## cwwozniak

wet newspaper hitting the

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pavement outside the local

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

video game arcade and


----------



## Gr3iz

pool parlor where only


----------



## bobs-here

the barman and a


----------



## Gr3iz

drunk patron were watching


----------



## cwwozniak

a NASCAR® race, while


----------



## Gr3iz

the band played a


----------



## cwwozniak

Prince tune, and children

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

stuck their fingers in

Thanks Chuck! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

places no adult would


----------



## Gr3iz

ever admit to having


----------



## cwwozniak

done, unless they were


----------



## Gr3iz

somewhat under the influence


----------



## bobs-here

of the local hypnotist


----------



## dotty999

who was known to


----------



## Gr3iz

play the occasional prank


----------



## cwwozniak

of convincing total strangers


----------



## Gr3iz

to cluck like a


----------



## cwwozniak

chicken every time a


----------



## Gr3iz

light flashes, such as


----------



## cwwozniak

found on top of


----------



## Gr3iz

a fire truck or


----------



## cwwozniak

the rear end of


----------



## Gr3iz

Yugo with a short


----------



## bobs-here

tow truck, dragging off


----------



## cwwozniak

the aftermath of the


----------



## Gr3iz

latest attempt to hijack


----------



## cwwozniak

the presidential election by


----------



## Gr3iz

paying voters to draw


----------



## cwwozniak

stick figures that look


----------



## Gr3iz

like the characters in


----------



## dotty999

a pantomime based on


----------



## Gr3iz

an old folktale passed


----------



## cwwozniak

down through generations of


----------



## dotty999

dwarfs who couldn't get


----------



## Gr3iz

Snow White to clean


----------



## dotty999

their boots because some


----------



## Gr3iz

dog left little piles


----------



## dotty999

which became bigger due


----------



## Gr3iz

to the brand of


----------



## cwwozniak

dog food, known to


----------



## Gr3iz

cause digestive issues when


----------



## cwwozniak

mixed with finely ground


----------



## Gr3iz

peppercorns, even though the


----------



## bobs-here

spice emporiums sent a


----------



## dotty999

reminder to open the


----------



## bobs-here

jar of wonders on


----------



## dotty999

Monday which was considered


----------



## bobs-here

the happiest day by


----------



## dotty999

far surpassing any other


----------



## bobs-here

day, even Saturday or


----------



## dotty999

in fact any other


----------



## bobs-here

day that springs to


----------



## dotty999

uplift us by showing


----------



## bobs-here

easy dance moves every


----------



## Gr3iz

thirty seconds, or twice


----------



## cwwozniak

every minute, except when


----------



## bobs-here

slow songs are played


----------



## Gr3iz

at twice their normal


----------



## cwwozniak

volume, causing some people

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to wonder how they

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

could possibly control their


----------



## cwwozniak

naughty thoughts while viewing


----------



## dotty999

the latest episode of


----------



## cwwozniak

Doctor Who, guest starring


----------



## dotty999

Richard Chamberlain who was


----------



## bobs-here

the cup holder of


----------



## Gr3iz

the very first female


----------



## cwwozniak

singer to perform the


----------



## Gr3iz

_Star Spangled Banner_ while


----------



## dotty999

attempting to make some


----------



## cwwozniak

popcorn on top of


----------



## Gr3iz

a can of Sterno


----------



## cwwozniak

with flames reaching up


----------



## Gr3iz

to the top shelf


----------



## cwwozniak

liquor, heating it until


----------



## Gr3iz

just short of the


----------



## cwwozniak

melting point of pure


----------



## Gr3iz

silver, which is not


----------



## cwwozniak

known as the best


----------



## Gr3iz

indicator of the conditions


----------



## cwwozniak

that cause major shrinkage


----------



## Gr3iz

observed upon exiting the


----------



## cwwozniak

gentlemen's club during a


----------



## Gr3iz

thunderstorm that left most


----------



## cwwozniak

residents considering switching to


----------



## Gr3iz

light beer rather than


----------



## cwwozniak

drinking any Flint, Michigan


----------



## Gr3iz

tap water, especially since


----------



## cwwozniak

it smell like the


----------



## Gr3iz

south end of a


----------



## cwwozniak

northbound hairy and flatulent


----------



## bobs-here

squirrel, casually holding its


----------



## Gr3iz

tail up and out


----------



## bobs-here

like a proud dog..


----------



## cwwozniak

that just rescued a


----------



## bobs-here

boy trapped down a


----------



## dotty999

sewer which caused a


----------



## bobs-here

stir with the local


----------



## cwwozniak

Weird Al fan club


----------



## bobs-here

who released a charity


----------



## cwwozniak

show video of him


----------



## bobs-here

to fund naked clowns


----------



## Gr3iz

recovering from an outbreak


----------



## cwwozniak

of cream pie throwing


----------



## Gr3iz

at the Republican National


----------



## bobs-here

convention 2036 when descendents


----------



## Gr3iz

of the three stooges


----------



## cwwozniak

were running for the


----------



## Gr3iz

door when they heard


----------



## bobs-here

an old radio programme


----------



## Gr3iz

announcing an invasion by


----------



## cwwozniak

Martians, triggering a nationwide


----------



## Gr3iz

panic that resulted in


----------



## cwwozniak

traffic jams on the


----------



## Gr3iz

Boardwalk in Atlantic City,


----------



## cwwozniak

the home of millions


----------



## Gr3iz

of clams that live


----------



## cwwozniak

to see the day


----------



## Gr3iz

when they end up


----------



## cwwozniak

in Boston, to become


----------



## Gr3iz

the hit of the


----------



## cwwozniak

karaoke competition hosted by

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

local chowder chef council


----------



## bobs-here

discussing the menu for


----------



## Gr3iz

the upcoming ceremony honoring


----------



## cwwozniak

the one and only


----------



## dotty999

female talking cat who


----------



## cwwozniak

cursed like a drunken


----------



## Gr3iz

sailor on a three


----------



## cwwozniak

day shore leave at

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mardi Gras when the


----------



## dotty999

sun went down over


----------



## Gr3iz

sixteen tequila sunrises and


----------



## dotty999

caused some to devour


----------



## Gr3iz

entirely too many hot


----------



## dotty999

bananas that were known


----------



## Gr3iz

to cause grown men


----------



## dotty999

to almost choke when


----------



## cwwozniak

Hillary Clinton announced she


----------



## dotty999

was going to perform


----------



## Gr3iz

on banjo while her


----------



## cwwozniak

lawyers tried to convince


----------



## Gr3iz

her that her latest


----------



## dotty999

outburst would upset the


----------



## Gr3iz

apple cart and cause


----------



## dotty999

friction that could escalate


----------



## Gr3iz

into another full-blown episode


----------



## dotty999

involving a dubious character


----------



## cwwozniak

known for cheating on


----------



## Gr3iz

his girlfriend with his


----------



## dotty999

monkey who had a


----------



## Gr3iz

bad habit of forgetting


----------



## cwwozniak

to cover its enormous


----------



## Gr3iz

red butt whenever he


----------



## cwwozniak

mooned the car full


----------



## Gr3iz

of co-eds from the


----------



## cwwozniak

university whose mascot is


----------



## Gr3iz

an acorn dressed in


----------



## cwwozniak

a squirrel costume, carrying


----------



## dotty999

his nuts in case


----------



## Gr3iz

of an emergency in


----------



## cwwozniak

the middle of a


----------



## Gr3iz

tornado, which would have


----------



## cwwozniak

been disastrous, if not


----------



## Gr3iz

for the extra large


----------



## cwwozniak

hamster ball that cushioned


----------



## Gr3iz

the blow that resulted


----------



## cwwozniak

from an uppercut thrown


----------



## Gr3iz

by a clown dressed


----------



## cwwozniak

in a tuxedo and


----------



## Gr3iz

carrying a very large


----------



## cwwozniak

cream pie and looking


----------



## Gr3iz

for a likely target


----------



## cwwozniak

in the crowd of

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wannabe hippies who were

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wearing t-shirts with pictures


----------



## Gr3iz

their favorite brand of


----------



## cwwozniak

sex toy or other


----------



## Gr3iz

cute little sayings that


----------



## dotty999

was sure to attract


----------



## Gr3iz

contempt from the ever-present


----------



## cwwozniak

school cafeteria cook who


----------



## Gr3iz

took great delight in


----------



## cwwozniak

preparing liver and onions


----------



## Gr3iz

using the leftovers from


----------



## cwwozniak

the last three days


----------



## Gr3iz

worth of meals that


----------



## cwwozniak

were served to lonely


----------



## Gr3iz

perverts coming out of


----------



## cwwozniak

their parent's basements, and


----------



## Gr3iz

converging on the local


----------



## cwwozniak

strip club, to watch


----------



## Gr3iz

them clean the bottoms


----------



## cwwozniak

of babies that just


----------



## Gr3iz

left big presents in


----------



## cwwozniak

the back seat of


----------



## Gr3iz

the police car that


----------



## cwwozniak

was chasing a suspected


----------



## Gr3iz

flasher through the streets


----------



## cwwozniak

paved with gold and


----------



## Gr3iz

purple stones that felt


----------



## cwwozniak

slippery, due to the


----------



## Gr3iz

morning mist which had


----------



## cwwozniak

a scent reminiscent of


----------



## bobs-here

crushed lovage filled my


----------



## Gr3iz

nasal cavity until the


----------



## cwwozniak

pressure caused my ears


----------



## Gr3iz

to become extremely sensitive


----------



## cwwozniak

to the sound of


----------



## Gr3iz

dog whistles that have


----------



## cwwozniak

solid gold chains attached


----------



## Gr3iz

to little rings of


----------



## cwwozniak

SpaghettiOs_®, _covered with a


----------



## Gr3iz

green fungus that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been multiplying faster than


----------



## Gr3iz

cockroaches in a greasy


----------



## cwwozniak

spoon diner, noted for


----------



## Gr3iz

their 24-hour heartburn special,


----------



## cwwozniak

that could clear out


----------



## Gr3iz

your colon in just


----------



## cwwozniak

under the time it


----------



## Gr3iz

would take Burt Reynolds


----------



## cwwozniak

to do two laps


----------



## dotty999

of the swimming pool


----------



## Gr3iz

at the YMCA in


----------



## cwwozniak

summer, and everybody was


----------



## Gr3iz

watching Loni, who had


----------



## cwwozniak

the biggest pair of


----------



## Gr3iz

earrings you've ever set


----------



## cwwozniak

in a box of


----------



## Gr3iz

doughnuts to surprise the


----------



## cwwozniak

Uber driver taking you


----------



## Gr3iz

to the corner of


----------



## cwwozniak

Hollywood and Vine, where


----------



## Gr3iz

several of the local


----------



## cwwozniak

ladies liked to ask


----------



## Gr3iz

you if you'd like


----------



## cwwozniak

a good time with


----------



## Gr3iz

a money back guarantee


----------



## cwwozniak

valid only during a


----------



## Gr3iz

summer solstice celebration honoring


----------



## cwwozniak

vestal virgins who have

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a certificate of authenticity

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that their chastity belt


----------



## Gr3iz

wouldn't leak, rust or


----------



## cwwozniak

jam shut under any 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

conditions, including, but not

Hey Chuck! How goes?


----------



## cwwozniak

limited to being jabbed

It goes good. How's by you?


----------



## Gr3iz

by the very smallest

Not too bad. Job-hunting again ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

appendage ever seen on

Bummer. Sorry to hear the last one didn't work out.


----------



## Gr3iz

the end of any

Mixed emotions. I was never really happy there ...


----------



## cwwozniak

political candidate running for


----------



## Gr3iz

his life after learning


----------



## cwwozniak

his hands were smaller


----------



## Gr3iz

than many lower primates


----------



## cwwozniak

that liked to eat


----------



## Gr3iz

the droppings of small


----------



## cwwozniak

birds that only ate


----------



## Gr3iz

mosquitoes that have been


----------



## cwwozniak

dipped in a luscious


----------



## dotty999

sauce that was unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

for this part of


----------



## cwwozniak

of the cookbook for


----------



## Gr3iz

"To Serve Man", which


----------



## dotty999

was considered to be


----------



## Gr3iz

something beneficial, but after


----------



## cwwozniak

Oprah recommended it, every


----------



## Gr3iz

Tom, Dick and Harry


----------



## cwwozniak

wanted a piece of


----------



## dotty999

the action and decided


----------



## Gr3iz

it just wasn't worth


----------



## cwwozniak

the effort to debate


----------



## dotty999

in such a way


----------



## Gr3iz

as to make the


----------



## cwwozniak

people decide to vote


----------



## Gr3iz

for Mickey Mouse for


----------



## cwwozniak

the next president of

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

Gullivers world simply because


----------



## Gr3iz

he fits the suit

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

made out of the


----------



## Gr3iz

skin of the endangered


----------



## cwwozniak

sharks only found in


----------



## Gr3iz

the cooler waters surrounding


----------



## cwwozniak

the island home of


----------



## Gr3iz

John McAfee, or at


----------



## cwwozniak

the nearest beach where


----------



## dotty999

a discovery of rare


----------



## Gr3iz

jellyfish have just showed


----------



## dotty999

their true colors by


----------



## Gr3iz

turning themselves inside out


----------



## cwwozniak

so that only their


----------



## Gr3iz

innermost thoughts were exposed


----------



## cwwozniak

to the sun, causing


----------



## dotty999

such a stir among


----------



## Gr3iz

the local sea birds


----------



## cwwozniak

that they flew into


----------



## dotty999

a rage which caused


----------



## Gr3iz

something akin to the


----------



## dotty999

famous movie which had


----------



## Gr3iz

a bucket of blood


----------



## dotty999

and a bag full


----------



## Gr3iz

of cookie crumbs that


----------



## cwwozniak

combined to make the


----------



## Gr3iz

most disgusting Thanksgiving meal


----------



## cwwozniak

ever served to the

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless people who stayed

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

to watch the parade


----------



## Gr3iz

celebrating the most recent


----------



## cwwozniak

NASCAR race won by


----------



## Gr3iz

a past champion who


----------



## cwwozniak

always wore his lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

green socks with the


----------



## cwwozniak

purple stripes and tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

orange stars, faded and


----------



## cwwozniak

with enough holes to


----------



## Gr3iz

fail miserably as a


----------



## cwwozniak

parachute for a tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

critter trying to bail


----------



## cwwozniak

out of a Zeppelin


----------



## dotty999

and land on some


----------



## cwwozniak

air mattresses, filled with


----------



## dotty999

a combination of fancy


----------



## cwwozniak

perfume, and the sweat


----------



## dotty999

that permeated the air


----------



## cwwozniak

in the gymnasium, where


----------



## dotty999

some unusual activity namely


----------



## cwwozniak

an initiation ceremony involving

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

some heavy weights for

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

fishing lines, used to


----------



## cwwozniak

catch fish known to

Hi Mark! Glad to see you back.


----------



## Gr3iz

feed near the bottom

Hey Chuck! Thanks ...


----------



## cwwozniak

of the Trump Tower's


----------



## Gr3iz

moat which contains mostly


----------



## cwwozniak

speech writers who have


----------



## Gr3iz

served their useful purpose,


----------



## cwwozniak

proving that 1,000,000 monkeys


----------



## dotty999

wouldn't have been able


----------



## cwwozniak

to type a Shakespeare


----------



## Gr3iz

sonnet in a million


----------



## cwwozniak

years, but could easily


----------



## Gr3iz

come up with a


----------



## dotty999

rude version of the


----------



## cwwozniak

ten commandments that would

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

make most priests blush


----------



## cwwozniak

a shade of red


----------



## Gr3iz

not often seen in


----------



## cwwozniak

nature, except when a


----------



## Gr3iz

frog ends up in


----------



## cwwozniak

a wood chipper and


----------



## Gr3iz

goes for the ride


----------



## cwwozniak

of its life, except


----------



## Gr3iz

that it is the


----------



## cwwozniak

last ride it will


----------



## Gr3iz

ever enjoy, the ultimate


----------



## cwwozniak

way to party like


----------



## Gr3iz

it's 1984, oddly enough


----------



## cwwozniak

that's the number of


----------



## Gr3iz

revolutions it would take


----------



## cwwozniak

to wind up all 

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the clocks in the

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

factory where they make

Happy Friday to you too. Hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

adult toys that are

Thanks pal! You do the same!


----------



## dotty999

top of Dotty's list!


----------



## Gr3iz

of "Things I Love"


----------



## cwwozniak

that she keeps stapled


----------



## Gr3iz

to the back of


----------



## cwwozniak

the campaign poster for


----------



## dotty999

the most likely candidate


----------



## cwwozniak

for the office of


----------



## Gr3iz

Department of Redundancy Department,


----------



## cwwozniak

where nothing is ever


----------



## Gr3iz

left to chance where


----------



## cwwozniak

everybody has to sign


----------



## Gr3iz

everything in triplicate twice


----------



## cwwozniak

before getting two managers


----------



## Gr3iz

to concur that the


----------



## cwwozniak

best pizza in the


----------



## Gr3iz

tri-state area is found


----------



## cwwozniak

at the mini-mart owned


----------



## Gr3iz

the new family that


----------



## cwwozniak

lives at 1313 Mockingbird


----------



## Gr3iz

Lane, the house with


----------



## cwwozniak

the family whose grandpa


----------



## Gr3iz

likes to hang upside


----------



## cwwozniak

down, while avoiding all


----------



## Gr3iz

contact with sunlight during


----------



## cwwozniak

the mating season of


----------



## Gr3iz

the tsetse fly which


----------



## cwwozniak

is performed by first


----------



## Gr3iz

dressing the female up


----------



## cwwozniak

as a French maid


----------



## dotty999

and arming her with


----------



## Gr3iz

enough cash to scare


----------



## cwwozniak

a multi-millionaire known for


----------



## Gr3iz

leaving very meager tips


----------



## cwwozniak

to the scantily clad 

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

housekeeper that works at

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the Playboy mansion while


----------



## Gr3iz

putting her granddaughter through


----------



## cwwozniak

charm school, so that


----------



## Gr3iz

she can learn how


----------



## cwwozniak

to properly drink tea


----------



## Gr3iz

with the correct finger


----------



## cwwozniak

extended to show her


----------



## Gr3iz

disdain for the local


----------



## cwwozniak

dog catcher, who once


----------



## Gr3iz

left several large piles


----------



## cwwozniak

of some very stinky


----------



## Gr3iz

Mozzarella cheese that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been scraped off of


----------



## Gr3iz

seventy-seven large pizzas from


----------



## cwwozniak

Mama Leone's Pizzeria and


----------



## Gr3iz

taxi stand, just around


----------



## cwwozniak

the corner from the


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless shelter where they


----------



## cwwozniak

serve a meal every

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

other day to several

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

strippers who perform at


----------



## Gr3iz

the top of their


----------



## cwwozniak

abilities, which the learned


----------



## Gr3iz

professors of the lore


----------



## cwwozniak

taught using textbooks written


----------



## Gr3iz

by the founding fathers


----------



## cwwozniak

of the great country


----------



## Gr3iz

in which we all


----------



## dotty999

feel the difference it


----------



## Gr3iz

might have made if


----------



## cwwozniak

Richard Nixon didn't erase


----------



## Gr3iz

those few minutes of


----------



## cwwozniak

him singing "Lyin' Eyes"


----------



## Gr3iz

while dressed in his


----------



## cwwozniak

birthday suit and holding


----------



## Gr3iz

a hair brush as


----------



## cwwozniak

a guitar, while strutting

Just had a mental image of the last few entries. I think I will be having nightmares for the next couple of nights.


----------



## Gr3iz

backwards across the floor

;-)


----------



## dotty999

then finding he couldn't


----------



## cwwozniak

get any groupies to


----------



## Gr3iz

do his laundry, so


----------



## cwwozniak

he sends his dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear to the groupies 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

in exchange for their

Mornin' Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

assurance that they will


----------



## dotty999

not tell anyone that


----------



## Gr3iz

the electric guitar that


----------



## cwwozniak

once belonged to Mr.


----------



## Gr3iz

Roger's second cousin's hairdresser's


----------



## dotty999

friend who had become


----------



## Gr3iz

entangled in the latest


----------



## cwwozniak

email scandal, involving servers


----------



## Gr3iz

that had not been


----------



## cwwozniak

updated since the last


----------



## Gr3iz

time there was a


----------



## cwwozniak

totally honest Chicago politician


----------



## Gr3iz

that actually represented the


----------



## cwwozniak

voters by passing a


----------



## Gr3iz

kidney stone the size


----------



## cwwozniak

of an egg of


----------



## Gr3iz

a Rhode Island Red


----------



## cwwozniak

and harder than a


----------



## dotty999

pumice stone with added


----------



## cwwozniak

chocolate sprinkles that resembled


----------



## Gr3iz

a nonpareil that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been put through a


----------



## Gr3iz

blender with several small


----------



## dotty999

pieces of an exotic


----------



## Gr3iz

potion that was supposed


----------



## dotty999

to cast a spell


----------



## Gr3iz

that enabled the possessor


----------



## dotty999

to make a wish


----------



## Gr3iz

that might come true


----------



## cwwozniak

if they crossed their


----------



## dotty999

fingers and also added


----------



## cwwozniak

their names to the


----------



## Gr3iz

hat held by the


----------



## cwwozniak

organ grinder's monkey, that


----------



## Gr3iz

included several recipes based


----------



## cwwozniak

on ingredients found only


----------



## Gr3iz

under the rotten timber


----------



## cwwozniak

supporting the roof over


----------



## Gr3iz

the cistern that had


----------



## cwwozniak

a slow leak that


----------



## Gr3iz

drained into the basement


----------



## cwwozniak

of the world headquarters


----------



## Gr3iz

of the company known


----------



## cwwozniak

for its extra spicy


----------



## Gr3iz

condiment used by millions


----------



## cwwozniak

of Buffalo chicken wing


----------



## Gr3iz

enthusiasts who attend the


----------



## cwwozniak

costume party where everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

dressed up as their


----------



## cwwozniak

favorite cartoon villains and

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

superheroes and staged mock

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

beauty pageants for the


----------



## Gr3iz

entertainment of the assembled


----------



## cwwozniak

defrocked priests who wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

more out of life


----------



## cwwozniak

than watching summer reruns


----------



## Gr3iz

of the popular show


----------



## cwwozniak

about seven castaways who

Mornin' Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

discovered the fabled island

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

made famous in the


----------



## dotty999

Guinness book of records


----------



## cwwozniak

for having the largest


----------



## Gr3iz

cache of old, moldy


----------



## dotty999

cheese which had unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

striations running through the


----------



## dotty999

core which were attributed


----------



## Gr3iz

to the overall value


----------



## cwwozniak

being somewhat higher than


----------



## Gr3iz

your average wheel of


----------



## cwwozniak

Camembert cheese, and smelling


----------



## Gr3iz

like the inside of


----------



## cwwozniak

the athletic supporter worn


----------



## Gr3iz

by the Pope during


----------



## cwwozniak

his visit to the


----------



## Gr3iz

Ice Capades at the


----------



## cwwozniak

Universal Amphitheater, home of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Prancing Panthers, the


----------



## dotty999

leader was adept at


----------



## cwwozniak

removing nose hairs using


----------



## Gr3iz

BBQ tongs which had


----------



## cwwozniak

been sterilized by putting


----------



## Gr3iz

the ends in a


----------



## dotty999

hot tub containing some


----------



## cwwozniak

Playboy Bunnies and male


----------



## Gr3iz

nurses that specialize in


----------



## cwwozniak

taking temperatures by inserting


----------



## Gr3iz

a thermocouple probe into


----------



## cwwozniak

the thickest part of


----------



## Gr3iz

the substance in question,


----------



## cwwozniak

a spongy, but solid


----------



## Gr3iz

mass of blubber and


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon, wrapped in an

Must be getting close to dinner time. I'm getting hungry. Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

extra thick coating of

Hey Chuck! I hope you had something tasty!


----------



## cwwozniak

Panko flakes, seasoned with

We had homemade meatballs in red sauce, over spaghetti squash. My girlfriend makes very tasty meatballs from a recipe that comes from the Italian side of her family.


----------



## Gr3iz

rare spices that come

Sounds good! The meatballs part, anyway ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

from plants only found


----------



## dotty999

in the swamp area


----------



## cwwozniak

that is haunted by


----------



## dotty999

a dark figure with


----------



## cwwozniak

a voice that could


----------



## dotty999

cause chills inside the


----------



## cwwozniak

only person to ever


----------



## dotty999

want to deliver a


----------



## cwwozniak

pizza to the home


----------



## dotty999

of the quite famous


----------



## cwwozniak

former leader of the


----------



## dotty999

pack who had strange


----------



## cwwozniak

fetishes, such as wanting


----------



## dotty999

to wash some dirty


----------



## cwwozniak

underwear while it's still


----------



## dotty999

being worn by a


----------



## cwwozniak

hermit who hasn't bathed


----------



## dotty999

since he had a


----------



## RT

lifetime guarantee on his

(hiya Dotty!!
Chuck...long time no see!)


----------



## Gr3iz

long gone pet turtle


----------



## RT

which was never found

(hiya Mark!)


----------



## cwwozniak

after it tried to

Hi Dotty, Mark and RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

cross the road after

Hey RT! Hey Chuck! Have a great weekend!


----------



## cwwozniak

winning a race against

You have a great weekend too, buddy. Can't keep my eyes open. Bedtime for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

his snail friend who

Not far behind, pal ...


----------



## RT

left slimy trails around

(me too guys, cheers!)


----------



## Gr3iz

the Christmas tree that


----------



## cwwozniak

was decorated with sparkly


----------



## Gr3iz

gew-gaws that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

hand made by the


----------



## Gr3iz

Keebler elves just before


----------



## cwwozniak

they went on strike


----------



## Gr3iz

demanding more magic mushrooms


----------



## cwwozniak

before watching the debates

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

between the two leading

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

men auditioning for the


----------



## Gr3iz

position of High Exalted


----------



## cwwozniak

Pompatus of Love and


----------



## Gr3iz

Orgasm, normally selected through


----------



## cwwozniak

a testing process involving

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a special weed found

And the same to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

only on the slopes


----------



## Gr3iz

of an active volcano


----------



## cwwozniak

shooting lava hot enough


----------



## Gr3iz

to melt glass while


----------



## cwwozniak

still cool enough not


----------



## Gr3iz

to leave a mark


----------



## cwwozniak

on the pale skin


----------



## Gr3iz

of the beautiful blonde


----------



## dotty999

girl who simply exuded


----------



## Gr3iz

an odor that would


----------



## cwwozniak

stuff up the sinuses


----------



## Gr3iz

and peel the paint


----------



## cwwozniak

off the side of

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the local Post Office

Hey Chuck! Have a great weekend!


----------



## cwwozniak

across the street from

Same to you, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

the strip club run


----------



## cwwozniak

by the Godfather of


----------



## Gr3iz

Soul's former son-in-law's next


----------



## cwwozniak

-of-kin, who wanted to


----------



## dotty999

show off his vast


----------



## cwwozniak

collection of mint condition


----------



## Gr3iz

paper clips made by


----------



## cwwozniak

artisans living in very


----------



## dotty999

unusual conditions due to


----------



## cwwozniak

Britain's exit from the


----------



## Gr3iz

delicatessen with a half


----------



## cwwozniak

of a bagel covered


----------



## dotty999

over at the suggestion


----------



## Gr3iz

of the owner's wife


----------



## cwwozniak

who didn't want anything


----------



## Panzer4

to do with a


----------



## cwwozniak

party the celebrated the


----------



## dotty999

dubious opening of a


----------



## Gr3iz

gaping hole in the


----------



## dotty999

head of the eccentric


----------



## Gr3iz

millionaire's bed, through which


----------



## cwwozniak

flowed a heady blend


----------



## Gr3iz

of rich, thick, dark


----------



## cwwozniak

Jamaican rum and freshly

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

brewed coffee that dripped


----------



## Gr3iz

slowly into a large

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

solid gold , diamond studded


----------



## Gr3iz

swizzle stick that's used


----------



## cwwozniak

by the next president 

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to mix a batch

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

of martinis that are


----------



## Gr3iz

just about the finest


----------



## cwwozniak

way to get yourself


----------



## dotty999

into such a mood


----------



## cwwozniak

where you laugh so


----------



## Gr3iz

hard that milk comes


----------



## cwwozniak

from places your mother


----------



## Gr3iz

told you were best


----------



## cwwozniak

avoided, unless you wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

hair to grow on


----------



## cwwozniak

your palms and under


----------



## Gr3iz

the mistletoe when the


----------



## cwwozniak

party starts to get

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

interesting and the drinks


----------



## cwwozniak

make everyone want to


----------



## Gr3iz

go out and dance


----------



## dotty999

the night away returning


----------



## Gr3iz

before the rooster crows


----------



## cwwozniak

three times and then

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

doing a handstand while

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

singing the long version


----------



## Gr3iz

of _Time Has Come_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Today_, while inhaling helium


----------



## Gr3iz

so that it sounded


----------



## cwwozniak

like chipmunks while gargling


----------



## Gr3iz

with high octane gasoline


----------



## cwwozniak

that accidentally spilled onto


----------



## dotty999

the dress worn by


----------



## Gr3iz

the pretty intern who


----------



## cwwozniak

once worked at the


----------



## Gr3iz

White House and spent


----------



## cwwozniak

her time trying to


----------



## Gr3iz

get sticky stains out


----------



## cwwozniak

of a blue dress

I wonder how many people here would understand these 19 year old references.


----------



## dotty999

caused by an embarrassing



very few I'd say


----------



## cwwozniak

relationship between her and


----------



## Gr3iz

her boss who was


----------



## cwwozniak

known for not always

Good morning Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

knowing exactly what to

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

say when someone offered 

Mornin' Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to let him have


----------



## cwwozniak

a cigar the size


----------



## Gr3iz

of his ego, that


----------



## cwwozniak

was bigger than his


----------



## Gr3iz

wife's, which is really


----------



## cwwozniak

funny, since she is


----------



## Gr3iz

one of the most


----------



## cwwozniak

famous women to ever


----------



## Gr3iz

suffer through a major


----------



## cwwozniak

scandal and end up


----------



## dotty999

winning because her husband


----------



## cwwozniak

was able to get


----------



## Gr3iz

his rocks off and


----------



## cwwozniak

make it look like

HI Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

it was someone else

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

who got screwed by


----------



## Gr3iz

being in the right


----------



## cwwozniak

place at the wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

phone number, which had


----------



## cwwozniak

been written on a

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wall near the corner

Happy Monday, Chuck! Hopefully you have today off ...


----------



## cwwozniak

of the second stall

And a Happy Monday to you, Mark! Today's a work day for me, but the phones are bit quieter than a typical Monday.


----------



## Gr3iz

from the left where

I'm off today, but unfortunately, being a contractor, it's unpaid ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

you'll usually find the


----------



## Gr3iz

words of wit and


----------



## cwwozniak

wisdom from the mind


----------



## Gr3iz

that brought you the


----------



## cwwozniak

television show that featured


----------



## Gr3iz

four contestants that had


----------



## cwwozniak

to answer trivia questions


----------



## Gr3iz

about the colors of


----------



## cwwozniak

the sitcom living rooms


----------



## Gr3iz

as they were displayed


----------



## cwwozniak

projected onto the side


----------



## Gr3iz

of the big barn


----------



## cwwozniak

where all of the


----------



## Gr3iz

chickens were hatched at


----------



## cwwozniak

midnight because everybody knows


----------



## Gr3iz

that this is the


----------



## cwwozniak

way Colonel Sanders started


----------



## Gr3iz

learning how to create


----------



## cwwozniak

his famous finger lickin'


----------



## Gr3iz

chicken tongues that licked


----------



## cwwozniak

a flagpole when it


----------



## Gr3iz

was about twenty degrees


----------



## cwwozniak

west of the former


----------



## Gr3iz

hideout used by the


----------



## cwwozniak

crooks responsible for the


----------



## Gr3iz

great train robbery that


----------



## cwwozniak

netted the thieves more


----------



## Gr3iz

chewing gum than the


----------



## cwwozniak

amount needed to patch


----------



## Gr3iz

the Hindenburg after the

Happy Birthday, Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

captain accidentally bumped into

Thank you Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

a very sharp needle


----------



## cwwozniak

in a haystack that


----------



## dotty999

had been placed there


----------



## Gr3iz

by a group of


----------



## cwwozniak

tailors who wanted everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

to start wearing their


----------



## cwwozniak

pants inside out and


----------



## Gr3iz

completely missing their left


----------



## cwwozniak

sock that hung onto


----------



## Gr3iz

a bunion that had


----------



## cwwozniak

grown in the shape


----------



## Gr3iz

of a French fry


----------



## cwwozniak

and covered with spicy


----------



## Gr3iz

toe jam created from


----------



## cwwozniak

Poughkeepsie toe pickers' finest


----------



## cwwozniak

Poughkeepsie toe pickers' finest


----------



## Gr3iz

creation since the invention


----------



## cwwozniak

of Hawaiian pizza and


----------



## dotty999

the all time favourite


----------



## cwwozniak

of everyone that ever


----------



## dotty999

watched the tv advert


----------



## cwwozniak

for laundry detergent that


----------



## dotty999

is unique as it


----------



## Gr3iz

is purple, and often


----------



## cwwozniak

creates suds that resemble


----------



## dotty999

the froth on a


----------



## cwwozniak

large vat of fermenting


----------



## dotty999

strong ale which contains


----------



## Gr3iz

the essences of several


----------



## cwwozniak

herbs known to cause


----------



## dotty999

distress if placed in


----------



## cwwozniak

one's nostrils and ignited


----------



## Gr3iz

with a butane torch


----------



## cwwozniak

having a flame hotter


----------



## dotty999

than Dotty and that


----------



## cwwozniak

gent she met while


----------



## dotty999

walking along the old


----------



## cwwozniak

footpath alongside the winding


----------



## dotty999

track which lead to


----------



## Gr3iz

the large maple tree


----------



## cwwozniak

that dripped sap all


----------



## Gr3iz

over the blanket on


----------



## cwwozniak

the lawn of the


----------



## Gr3iz

beautiful glade near the


----------



## dotty999

opening leading to a


----------



## cwwozniak

castle that is home


----------



## dotty999

to the most wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

wizard who ever wore


----------



## cwwozniak

a NASCAR cap while


----------



## Gr3iz

stirring the vat of


----------



## cwwozniak

10W-30 motor oil heated


----------



## Gr3iz

over an oak wood


----------



## cwwozniak

desk that once belonged


----------



## Gr3iz

to Henry Blake, commander


----------



## cwwozniak

of the Mobile Army

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Surgical Hospital, before it

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

was converted into a


----------



## Gr3iz

barter item for medical


----------



## cwwozniak

marijuana grown by the


----------



## Gr3iz

Gainsville Marijuana Dealers' Association's


----------



## cwwozniak

quality control testers, who


----------



## dotty999

were surprised to find


----------



## cwwozniak

the product was much


----------



## dotty999

too weak to even


----------



## Gr3iz

fool the school-age kids


----------



## cwwozniak

that texted each other


----------



## Gr3iz

with these silly little


----------



## cwwozniak

rhymes about the president

Hi and G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

that would make a

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

longshoreman blush and Hillary


----------



## Gr3iz

slap her husband's latest


----------



## dotty999

paramour simply because she


----------



## Gr3iz

looked like she deserved


----------



## dotty999

to suffer because she


----------



## cwwozniak

publicly announced that the


----------



## Gr3iz

Oval Office was only


----------



## dotty999

used on Tuesdays for


----------



## Gr3iz

poker parties that lasted


----------



## cwwozniak

longer than campaign promises

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

uttered by just about

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

any Chicago alderman that


----------



## Gr3iz

ever opened his mouth

Happy Hump Day, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

to take a bite

Hiya Mark, and a happy humpy day to you, my friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

out of John Q.


----------



## cwwozniak

Public's deep dish pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

which had been heavily


----------



## cwwozniak

advertised as the best


----------



## Gr3iz

kept secret in the


----------



## cwwozniak

KGB's dossier on the


----------



## Gr3iz

mating habits of male


----------



## cwwozniak

snails and how long


----------



## Gr3iz

their tails really are


----------



## cwwozniak

as compared to their


----------



## Gr3iz

tongues, which might surprise


----------



## dotty999

some who had assumed


----------



## Gr3iz

that the distance between


----------



## cwwozniak

the sun and the


----------



## Gr3iz

number 7, which isn't


----------



## cwwozniak

great, considering that most


----------



## Gr3iz

bananas start out looking


----------



## cwwozniak

like they belong inside


----------



## Gr3iz

the business end of


----------



## cwwozniak

a power tool that


----------



## Gr3iz

is used to remove


----------



## cwwozniak

nail polish from a


----------



## Gr3iz

corn borer's central appendage,


----------



## cwwozniak

without damaging and of


----------



## Gr3iz

course, without violating the


----------



## cwwozniak

Microsoft license for every


----------



## Gr3iz

illegal birdhouse you have


----------



## cwwozniak

that comes with windows

Hi, Mark! Did you watch the Daytona 500 this weekend? One of my Fb friends said it was more like a demolition derby.


----------



## Gr3iz

and a small perch

Hey Chuck! Yeah, I saw the annual Feb. wreckfest at Daytona. Typical carnage, really. They just change the rules every year, and the drivers still do what they do ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

dinner that came with


----------



## dotty999

an unusual side dish


----------



## Gr3iz

made from one of


----------



## cwwozniak

the most odiferous cheeses

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ever to waft its

G'day Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

way right across the


----------



## cwwozniak

river that runs through


----------



## Gr3iz

the center of the


----------



## cwwozniak

birthplace of the first


----------



## Gr3iz

lizard to walk on


----------



## cwwozniak

its hind legs while


----------



## Gr3iz

carrying a small bird


----------



## cwwozniak

happily chirping the song


----------



## Gr3iz

"Wishing You Were Here"


----------



## dotty999

which was ironic really


----------



## Gr3iz

considering that just this


----------



## cwwozniak

morning the entire team


----------



## Gr3iz

of leaping lizards had


----------



## cwwozniak

leaped through twenty flaming

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hoops, like negotiating government

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

contracts to purchase some

And a Happy Friday to you, buddy.


----------



## Gr3iz

thousand dollar toilet seats


----------



## cwwozniak

made of virtually indestructible


----------



## Gr3iz

refuse that was manufactured


----------



## cwwozniak

using recycled campaign posters


----------



## Gr3iz

from the single most


----------



## cwwozniak

governor to ever hold


----------



## Gr3iz

his hands out to


----------



## cwwozniak

receive bribes from every

Being from Illinois, this is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Gr3iz

slick con or other

;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

business owner wanting to


----------



## Gr3iz

own just a little


----------



## HOBOcs

piece of your investment


----------



## Gr3iz

and make it all


----------



## cwwozniak

double in value by


----------



## Gr3iz

the time you get


----------



## cwwozniak

to the end of


----------



## Gr3iz

the road where the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

women are strong and

Hiya, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

the men are good


----------



## cwwozniak

looking and all children


----------



## Gr3iz

are above average, even


----------



## cwwozniak

the ones that only

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

show up in the

Hey Chuck! Same to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

class picture wearing a


----------



## Gr3iz

wedding dress that was


----------



## cwwozniak

whiter than the whitest


----------



## Gr3iz

tooth in the mouth


----------



## cwwozniak

of someone who brushed


----------



## Gr3iz

with a generous helping


----------



## cwwozniak

of Turtle Wax and


----------



## Gr3iz

polished briskly with a


----------



## cwwozniak

Craftsman Buffer-Polisher plugged into


----------



## Gr3iz

a two thousand watt


----------



## cwwozniak

microwave oven that could


----------



## Gr3iz

drain the power from


----------



## cwwozniak

Superman quicker than any


----------



## Gr3iz

blonde in high heels


----------



## cwwozniak

could cause a traffic

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

accident while crossing in

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

front of the president's


----------



## Gr3iz

primary care physician who


----------



## cwwozniak

claims the president is


----------



## Gr3iz

not who he says


----------



## cwwozniak

he is because nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

could possibly be that


----------



## cwwozniak

oblivious to what others


----------



## Gr3iz

think about the color


----------



## cwwozniak

of their necktie, which


----------



## Gr3iz

may not be as


----------



## cwwozniak

long as they claim


----------



## dotty999

it to be due


----------



## Gr3iz

to shrinkage caused by

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

exposure to cold air


----------



## Gr3iz

which lead to some


----------



## cwwozniak

people saying they had


----------



## Gr3iz

been transported to Mars

Mornin' Chuck! Happy pi day!


----------



## cwwozniak

by little green men

Mornin' and a happy Pi day to you too.


----------



## Gr3iz

with long orange beards


----------



## cwwozniak

in a spaceship that


----------



## Gr3iz

resembled Jimmy Durante's nose


----------



## cwwozniak

with the nostrils shooting


----------



## Gr3iz

ionized milk plasma for


----------



## cwwozniak

propulsion everytime somebody said


----------



## Gr3iz

the magic word, which


----------



## cwwozniak

their mothers taught them


----------



## Gr3iz

in their formative years


----------



## cwwozniak

while sitting upon their


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy butts relaxing after


----------



## cwwozniak

watching a marathon session


----------



## HOBOcs

of Lost in Space

Hey Mark, Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

while munching Screaming Yellow


----------



## cwwozniak

Zonkers and sipping on

Hi, Mark and Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

a bottle of Mad

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

Dog 20/20 until their 

And a Happy Friday and Happy St. Patrick's Day to you, pal!


----------



## Gr3iz

eyeballs started to cross


----------



## cwwozniak

into the Twilight Zone


----------



## Gr3iz

during a Quantum Leap


----------



## cwwozniak

of faith that the

Hiya Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dalai Lama had foretold

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

during an audience with


----------



## Gr3iz

the Flat Earth Society


----------



## cwwozniak

that took place during

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the summer solstice in 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

1964, when everyone was


----------



## Gr3iz

wondering who those long-haired


----------



## cwwozniak

guys from Liverpool England


----------



## Gr3iz

were and what they


----------



## cwwozniak

meant by wearing boots


----------



## Gr3iz

when it wasn't even


----------



## cwwozniak

raining hard enough to


----------



## Gr3iz

get toads' knees wet


----------



## cwwozniak

enough to make them


----------



## Gr3iz

want to find a


----------



## cwwozniak

place to dance with


----------



## HOBOcs

a partner who wants


----------



## cwwozniak

to win every single


----------



## Gr3iz

round in the first


----------



## cwwozniak

competition between two of


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest pinheads that


----------



## cwwozniak

were ever elected to


----------



## Gr3iz

high political offices where


----------



## cwwozniak

their decisions shaped the


----------



## Gr3iz

snowmen that they built


----------



## cwwozniak

anatomically correct, which included

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

strategically located grapefruits and

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

a Polish kielbasa located


----------



## Gr3iz

where one might normally


----------



## cwwozniak

find a taco made


----------



## Gr3iz

out of very soft


----------



## cwwozniak

and very warm, fresh


----------



## Gr3iz

dough, such as one


----------



## cwwozniak

made with lots of


----------



## Gr3iz

butter from contented cows


----------



## cwwozniak

that only eat golden


----------



## Gr3iz

grains grown by the


----------



## HOBOcs

Farmers with big powerful


----------



## Gr3iz

wives who work with


----------



## cwwozniak

longshoreman that curse like


----------



## Gr3iz

they know what they


----------



## cwwozniak

say would embarrass a


----------



## Gr3iz

presidential candidate during the


----------



## cwwozniak

live debate hosted by


----------



## Gr3iz

the trolls who live


----------



## cwwozniak

on a diet of


----------



## Gr3iz

puppy dog tails and


----------



## cwwozniak

snails, simmered in a

May be losing my appetite for lunch. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

slimy sauce that appeared

I believe I'll wait another hour ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

to undulate like a


----------



## Gr3iz

slice of bacon in


----------



## cwwozniak

a frying pan over


----------



## Gr3iz

an open fire in


----------



## cwwozniak

a campground surrounded by


----------



## Gr3iz

tents full of scantily-clad


----------



## cwwozniak

Hooters waitresses with big


----------



## Gr3iz

feet who only wanted


----------



## cwwozniak

shoes that didn't look


----------



## Gr3iz

like the belonged to


----------



## cwwozniak

some clown that worked


----------



## Gr3iz

at a hamburger joint


----------



## cwwozniak

along with some characters


----------



## Gr3iz

you'd expect to find


----------



## cwwozniak

in a Stephen King


----------



## Gr3iz

version of the classic


----------



## cwwozniak

movie about a young


----------



## Gr3iz

lady who often wore


----------



## cwwozniak

nothing more than a


----------



## Gr3iz

big smile and a


----------



## cwwozniak

look in her eye


----------



## Gr3iz

that meant big trouble


----------



## cwwozniak

for men with little


----------



## Gr3iz

children that could not


----------



## cwwozniak

sit still while watching


----------



## Gr3iz

Bozo the clown play


----------



## cwwozniak

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida on a shiny


----------



## Gr3iz

new record player provided


----------



## cwwozniak

by a disc jockey


----------



## Gr3iz

that has been known


----------



## cwwozniak

to accept payola for

God, I'm showing my age.


----------



## Gr3iz

playing albums on certain

Shades of WKRP ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

days when everyone was


----------



## Gr3iz

out of the office


----------



## cwwozniak

because we all know


----------



## Gr3iz

the way to go


----------



## cwwozniak

home isn't always the


----------



## Gr3iz

last train to Clarksville


----------



## cwwozniak

or a yellow submarine


----------



## Gr3iz

through the Tunnel of

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Love that Mrs. Robinson

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

and the Green Hornet


----------



## cwwozniak

converted into a personal


----------



## Gr3iz

playground in which they


----------



## cwwozniak

used the merry-go-round horses


----------



## Gr3iz

in a mock-up of


----------



## cwwozniak

the chariot race scene


----------



## Gr3iz

in the movie _Blazing_


----------



## cwwozniak

_Men in Tights,_ co-starring


----------



## Gr3iz

one of the funniest


----------



## cwwozniak

dramatic actors to ever


----------



## Gr3iz

wear tight-fitting undergarments while


----------



## cwwozniak

singing about the benefits

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

of living out in

Back atcha, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

an octopus' garden under


----------



## Gr3iz

the auspices of the


----------



## cwwozniak

Royal Society of Men


----------



## Gr3iz

are from Mars, Women


----------



## cwwozniak

are the reason they


----------



## Gr3iz

travel so far from


----------



## cwwozniak

home, to get some


----------



## Gr3iz

peace and quiet that


----------



## cwwozniak

was disturbed when the


----------



## Gr3iz

Byrds started to sing


----------



## cwwozniak

_All I Really Want_


----------



## Gr3iz

_To_ _Do_ is be


----------



## cwwozniak

friends with you and


----------



## Gr3iz

Bobby McGee who was


----------



## cwwozniak

thumbing a diesel down


----------



## Gr3iz

on the way to


----------



## cwwozniak

New Orleans were you'll


----------



## Gr3iz

be sure to find


----------



## cwwozniak

women who may not


----------



## Gr3iz

know who you are,


----------



## cwwozniak

but definitely know what


----------



## dotty999

to do with you


----------



## cwwozniak

when you misbehave by


----------



## Gr3iz

putting your hand on


----------



## cwwozniak

a woman's derriere and


----------



## Gr3iz

rubbing in a counterclockwise


----------



## cwwozniak

direction while whispering erotic


----------



## Gr3iz

nothings into her left


----------



## cwwozniak

nostril, being careful not


----------



## Gr3iz

to let the hair


----------



## cwwozniak

touch their precious little


----------



## Gr3iz

store bought, nickle-plated, hand-polished


----------



## cwwozniak

, multi-faceted, iridescent, titanium cored


----------



## Gr3iz

toothbrush, the one with


----------



## cwwozniak

bristles made from virgin


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil tree leaf


----------



## cwwozniak

stems, and neatly trimmed


----------



## Gr3iz

cilia that blend right


----------



## cwwozniak

in with the paisley


----------



## Gr3iz

tie that was a


----------



## cwwozniak

bit too tight, causing


----------



## HOBOcs

eyes to bulge and


----------



## Gr3iz

nostrils to flare out


----------



## cwwozniak

and turn as blue


----------



## dotty999

as the moon when


----------



## HOBOcs

seen from a United


----------



## Gr3iz

Airlines flight heading toward


----------



## cwwozniak

Chicago, home of the


----------



## Gr3iz

Blues Brothers, the famous


----------



## cwwozniak

Smurfs that sang only


----------



## Gr3iz

blues tunes that related


----------



## dotty999

to their previous experience


----------



## Gr3iz

in the International Hall


----------



## cwwozniak

of Shame, for former


----------



## Gr3iz

Disco lovers and other


----------



## cwwozniak

children of the 1970s that


----------



## Gr3iz

lost their way following


----------



## cwwozniak

a trail of breadcrumbs


----------



## dotty999

that lead to a


----------



## cwwozniak

cottage made entirely of


----------



## Gr3iz

top grade hashish built


----------



## cwwozniak

by workers that sampled


----------



## dotty999

the local wine which


----------



## cwwozniak

came in bottles shaped


----------



## HOBOcs

like pickle jars with


----------



## Gr3iz

straws poking out the


----------



## cwwozniak

lids that were sealed


----------



## dotty999

with a mixture of


----------



## cwwozniak

beeswax and a hot


----------



## Gr3iz

asphalt concoction that left


----------



## HOBOcs

a stench like burning


----------



## Gr3iz

armpit hair mixed with


----------



## cwwozniak

camel dung, and dried


----------



## Gr3iz

arsenic, which wouldn't be


----------



## cwwozniak

stable enough to transport


----------



## Gr3iz

over even the finest


----------



## cwwozniak

road paved with the


----------



## Gr3iz

smoothest glass coating made


----------



## cwwozniak

by melting sand from


----------



## Gr3iz

the north shore of


----------



## cwwozniak

Lake Titicaca, where tourists


----------



## dotty999

had found their own


----------



## cwwozniak

pot of gold at

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

last which would help

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pay for the yearly


----------



## HOBOcs

subscription of nature's best


----------



## Gr3iz

beaver scat collected by


----------



## dotty999

those with the intent


----------



## Gr3iz

of making a quick


----------



## cwwozniak

run to the nearest


----------



## Gr3iz

liquor store to purchase


----------



## cwwozniak

a cold six-pack of


----------



## Gr3iz

cactus coolers made by


----------



## HOBOcs

the monks of mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

retreats run by the


----------



## HOBOcs

local ladies auxiliary who


----------



## Gr3iz

prefer to find some


----------



## cwwozniak

local gentlemen that wear


----------



## Gr3iz

Olde English and very


----------



## cwwozniak

little else to cover

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

their excitement caused by


----------



## Gr3iz

the view of the

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear.


----------



## cwwozniak

magnificent twin orbs found

Hi Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

peeking out of the

Happy Monday, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

itsy bitsy, teenie weenie,

And a glorious Monday to you my friend.

I've heard it said that people don't go to car races just to see crashes, but attendance would be lower if they didn't occur. I guess some people got their money's worth yesterday.


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow polka-dotted petticoat that

Daytona and Talladega are notorious wreckfests. There's almost always serious carnage at those two tracks. Flipping, rolling cars and vehicles on their roofs are just par for the course.


----------



## cwwozniak

had so many layers


----------



## Gr3iz

that it resembled an


----------



## cwwozniak

overbaked Greek baklava, filled


----------



## Gr3iz

with some of the


----------



## cwwozniak

finest nuts prepared by


----------



## Gr3iz

the loveliest group of


----------



## cwwozniak

lady chefs to ever


----------



## Gr3iz

wear their lacy aprons


----------



## cwwozniak

and stiletto heels that


----------



## Gr3iz

showed off their assets


----------



## cwwozniak

in a way that


----------



## Gr3iz

earned them high ratings


----------



## cwwozniak

from every red blooded


----------



## Gr3iz

American (and not American)


----------



## dotty999

male who had thoughts


----------



## Gr3iz

that would get him


----------



## cwwozniak

a hot date with


----------



## Gr3iz

a liverwurst sandwich on


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpernickel, with enough onions


----------



## Gr3iz

to choke a full-grown


----------



## cwwozniak

rhinoceros living in the


----------



## Gr3iz

Central Park Zoo alongside


----------



## cwwozniak

several giraffes that like


----------



## dotty999

chocolate so much that


----------



## Gr3iz

they go crazy and


----------



## dotty999

create a diversion causing


----------



## cwwozniak

passersby to stop and


----------



## Gr3iz

wonder where they can


----------



## cwwozniak

take a selfie with


----------



## Gr3iz

discretion, since doing so


----------



## cwwozniak

in The Godfather's limo


----------



## Gr3iz

could be hazardous to


----------



## cwwozniak

one's health, and possibly


----------



## Gr3iz

lead to an implication


----------



## cwwozniak

of impropriety by someone


----------



## dotty999

who had a habit


----------



## Gr3iz

asking questions well after


----------



## cwwozniak

the answers were published


----------



## Gr3iz

in a journal that


----------



## cwwozniak

is read by every


----------



## Gr3iz

eligible tramp in the


----------



## cwwozniak

disco, trying to get


----------



## Gr3iz

noticed by that hot


----------



## cwwozniak

movie star that just

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

sidled up to the

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

DJ and requested a

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

special song for someone


----------



## Gr3iz

named Dotty who was

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

twerking while holding onto


----------



## Gr3iz

the nearest chair for


----------



## cwwozniak

a half hour, until

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the floor stopped moving

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

like an over caffeinated


----------



## Gr3iz

juvenile who had been


----------



## cwwozniak

awake for about 36


----------



## Gr3iz

hours without stopping for


----------



## cwwozniak

the hitchhiker that was


----------



## Gr3iz

loaded down with so


----------



## cwwozniak

much jewelry, they resembled


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. T during the


----------



## cwwozniak

A-Team episode where he


----------



## Gr3iz

triggered a catastrophe by


----------



## dotty999

flashing his diamond towards


----------



## cwwozniak

the sun and reversing


----------



## Gr3iz

the polarity of a


----------



## cwwozniak

proton, that split into


----------



## Gr3iz

two separate paths, each


----------



## dotty999

one leading up to


----------



## Gr3iz

the hill to fetch


----------



## cwwozniak

a large pail of


----------



## Gr3iz

pure Uranium for the


----------



## cwwozniak

nuclear reactor powering their

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

small village situated just 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

downstream of the factory


----------



## Gr3iz

which produced the most


----------



## cwwozniak

beautiful chocolate cake that


----------



## Gr3iz

one could possibly imagine


----------



## cwwozniak

being served during a


----------



## Gr3iz

brief intermission in the


----------



## cwwozniak

play about a king


----------



## Gr3iz

who wore nothing but


----------



## cwwozniak

a smile, causing women


----------



## Gr3iz

to stare in wonder


----------



## cwwozniak

at the very small


----------



## Gr3iz

mole on the end


----------



## cwwozniak

their long and thick


----------



## Gr3iz

nose that could probably


----------



## cwwozniak

detect the aroma of


----------



## Gr3iz

pepperoni from a distance


----------



## cwwozniak

of a mile upwind


----------



## Gr3iz

of the nearest railroad


----------



## cwwozniak

cattle car on a


----------



## Gr3iz

six hundred mile trip


----------



## cwwozniak

that started at the


----------



## Gr3iz

strip joint on the


----------



## cwwozniak

waterfront, next door to


----------



## Gr3iz

the all-night rib shack


----------



## cwwozniak

that smokes its meat


----------



## Gr3iz

with real hardwood charcoal


----------



## dotty999

that creates such a


----------



## cwwozniak

thick cloud of smoke


----------



## dotty999

it can cover the


----------



## cwwozniak

white lines painted on

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

the backs of the


----------



## cwwozniak

trucks used to deliver


----------



## Gr3iz

the roadkill to the


----------



## cwwozniak

5-star restaurant owned by


----------



## Gr3iz

Larry, Daryl and Darrell


----------



## cwwozniak

, one of whom never


----------



## dotty999

shows up when the


----------



## cwwozniak

weather forecast calls for


----------



## Gr3iz

a chance of light


----------



## cwwozniak

beer being imbibed by


----------



## Gr3iz

those watching their figures


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to attract

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a friendly streetwalker down

Hiya pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

on her luck, but


----------



## Gr3iz

willing to barter certain


----------



## cwwozniak

services for some real


----------



## Gr3iz

estate that might be


----------



## dotty999

right up her street


----------



## cwwozniak

where every lightpost has


----------



## Gr3iz

graffiti created by a


----------



## cwwozniak

teenager that always wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

attention, even if it


----------



## dotty999

meant having to pretend


----------



## Gr3iz

to be interested in


----------



## dotty999

the artistic enlightenment provided


----------



## Gr3iz

by the rhythmic movements


----------



## cwwozniak

of a ballerina dancing


----------



## Gr3iz

through a bed of


----------



## cwwozniak

spinach with warm bacon


----------



## Gr3iz

strips hanging from her


----------



## cwwozniak

tutu and attracting every


----------



## Gr3iz

mutt within a five


----------



## dotty999

mile radius and beyond


----------



## cwwozniak

the control of anyone


----------



## Gr3iz

over the age of


----------



## cwwozniak

consent in the state


----------



## Gr3iz

of intoxication, but still


----------



## cwwozniak

able to recite the


----------



## Gr3iz

names of Santa's reindeer


----------



## cwwozniak

while whittling a lifelike

Happy Birthday, BTW. How could I have missed that purple banner earlier today?


----------



## Gr3iz

replica of the newest

Thank you my friend! Perhaps your eyes are getting old, like mine? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

member of the famous


----------



## Gr3iz

TV family known as


----------



## cwwozniak

the Griffins, who's youngest


----------



## dotty999

child had a strange


----------



## Gr3iz

friend who was always


----------



## dotty999

pretending to be a


----------



## cwwozniak

visitor from the planet


----------



## Gr3iz

xysrtsz, but who was


----------



## cwwozniak

audtioning to become one


----------



## Gr3iz

of the Seven Dwarfs'


----------



## dotty999

because then they could


----------



## Gr3iz

wear colorful clothing without


----------



## dotty999

attracting unwelcomed attention from


----------



## Gr3iz

the squirrel hiding up


----------



## cwwozniak

the tree growing next


----------



## Gr3iz

to the strip club


----------



## dotty999

which was frequented by


----------



## cwwozniak

furniture refininishers who thought


----------



## dotty999

the place was a


----------



## Gr3iz

front for creating antique


----------



## dotty999

figurines that depicted some


----------



## Gr3iz

scenes from a comic


----------



## cwwozniak

strip about a cat

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

that just loved to

G'day, my friend! How are ya?


----------



## dotty999

nuzzle up to his


----------



## Gr3iz

food bowl and let


----------



## cwwozniak

the smell of cat food

I'm doing OK.


----------



## dotty999

waft around causing concern


----------



## Gr3iz

in the local mice


----------



## cwwozniak

population that numbered over


----------



## Gr3iz

sixteen per square meter


----------



## cwwozniak

of hardwood flooring that


----------



## Gr3iz

had been recovered from


----------



## dotty999

the old and quirky


----------



## Gr3iz

fishing boat that would


----------



## dotty999

never sail again due


----------



## Gr3iz

to the large, gaping


----------



## cwwozniak

hole bitten out of


----------



## Gr3iz

the keel by a


----------



## cwwozniak

giant piranha looking for


----------



## Gr3iz

a free meal by


----------



## cwwozniak

the island that everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

and their brothers had


----------



## cwwozniak

used to lose their


----------



## Gr3iz

inheritance from a distant


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle that enjoyed going


----------



## Gr3iz

around the country performing


----------



## cwwozniak

magic that never quite


----------



## Gr3iz

works the way he


----------



## cwwozniak

wants, resulting in some


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty bizarre results when


----------



## cwwozniak

he sawed a woman


----------



## Gr3iz

in half and ended


----------



## cwwozniak

up with her butt


----------



## Gr3iz

facing the wrong direction


----------



## cwwozniak

so that every time


----------



## Gr3iz

she went to sit


----------



## cwwozniak

she would be facing

Had to double check to be sure there wasn't an h in you last word.


----------



## Gr3iz

east, towards Mecca, just

I don't need a moderator-enforced vacation ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

as the sun rose


----------



## Gr3iz

past the point of


----------



## cwwozniak

no return, and finding


----------



## Gr3iz

that the elaborate triangulation


----------



## cwwozniak

was off by more


----------



## Gr3iz

than the allowed tolerance


----------



## cwwozniak

of plus or minus


----------



## Gr3iz

the difference between the


----------



## cwwozniak

ages of Woody Allen


----------



## Gr3iz

and Mia Farrow when


----------



## cwwozniak

they first met each


----------



## Gr3iz

other's demands for having


----------



## cwwozniak

dinner pepared using only


----------



## dotty999

silver spoons and odd


----------



## cwwozniak

forks with tines that

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

curved at different angles


----------



## cwwozniak

making it nearly impossible


----------



## Gr3iz

to pick up more


----------



## cwwozniak

than a tiny morsel


----------



## Gr3iz

of even the finest


----------



## cwwozniak

chocolate cheesecake topped with


----------



## Gr3iz

those little pieces of


----------



## cwwozniak

gold leaf that resembled


----------



## Gr3iz

the brass fig leaves


----------



## dotty999

you may find on


----------



## Gr3iz

the shoulders of military


----------



## cwwozniak

officers that want to


----------



## Gr3iz

throw their muscle around


----------



## cwwozniak

a part of town


----------



## Gr3iz

that nobody likes to


----------



## dotty999

visit because of dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

old men standing around


----------



## dotty999

patiently waiting for the


----------



## Gr3iz

bakers to decorate the


----------



## cwwozniak

tarts that are filled


----------



## dotty999

with an unusual mixture


----------



## Gr3iz

of organic compounds that


----------



## cwwozniak

smelled like the inside

Hi, Dotty and Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

of a well worn

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pair of boots owned


----------



## Gr3iz

by the notorious outlaw


----------



## cwwozniak

that liked to pose


----------



## dotty999

as the local bartender


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to serve


----------



## Gr3iz

up the most desirable


----------



## cwwozniak

cocktail to the most

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

undesirable clientele one could

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

find in a joint


----------



## Gr3iz

devoted to the introduction


----------



## cwwozniak

of single people to


----------



## Gr3iz

some of the most


----------



## cwwozniak

expensive luxury cars designed


----------



## Gr3iz

to entice even the


----------



## cwwozniak

NASCAR drivers who prefer


----------



## Gr3iz

to drive the brand


----------



## cwwozniak

new buses used to


----------



## Gr3iz

transport certain students who


----------



## cwwozniak

are allergic to every


----------



## Gr3iz

known animal, and a


----------



## cwwozniak

few insects that only


----------



## dotty999

ventured forth when there


----------



## Gr3iz

were bare arms available


----------



## dotty999

so they could easily


----------



## Gr3iz

reach the bulging veins


----------



## cwwozniak

on Sean Spicer's head


----------



## Gr3iz

as he began his


----------



## dotty999

usual daily routine of


----------



## cwwozniak

dodging reports wanting to


----------



## Gr3iz

verify his statements regarding


----------



## dotty999

where he had been


----------



## Gr3iz

staying during the recent

Hiya Dotty Dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

heat wave that was

Hello, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rumored to be caused

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

by politicians opening their


----------



## Gr3iz

mouths and spouting such


----------



## cwwozniak

promises that are so


----------



## dotty999

far fetched that meant


----------



## cwwozniak

most sensible people would


----------



## dotty999

ignore them and continue


----------



## cwwozniak

listening to their favorite


----------



## dotty999

music whilst chilling out


----------



## cwwozniak

and sipping on a


----------



## Gr3iz

cold refreshing bottle of


----------



## cwwozniak

the beer that made


----------



## dotty999

recent headlines claiming to


----------



## cwwozniak

have magical powers, turning


----------



## Gr3iz

metaphorical water into such


----------



## cwwozniak

real liquors, such as


----------



## Gr3iz

tequila, rum and, of


----------



## dotty999

course a dash of


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest tasting white


----------



## cwwozniak

Elmer's glue, spread over


----------



## Gr3iz

six reams of legal


----------



## cwwozniak

documents related to Russia's 

Hi MArk!


----------



## Gr3iz

traveling circus that includes

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dancing bears that prefer


----------



## dotty999

to eat only hot


----------



## Gr3iz

cucumber sandwiches slathered with


----------



## dotty999

mint sauce and a


----------



## Gr3iz

mixture of ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

laced with caramel and


----------



## dotty999

rum causing them to


----------



## cwwozniak

be banned from places


----------



## dotty999

of interest such as


----------



## Gr3iz

are found on most


----------



## cwwozniak

tourist's itineraries when visiting


----------



## dotty999

unusual places such as


----------



## Gr3iz

those in which the


----------



## dotty999

local residents have found


----------



## Gr3iz

a way to make


----------



## dotty999

more money by persuading


----------



## cwwozniak

tourists that purchasing a


----------



## dotty999

mud hut would mean


----------



## cwwozniak

they'd never have to


----------



## dotty999

worry about how they


----------



## cwwozniak

will have enough food


----------



## dotty999

because they could easily


----------



## Gr3iz

make mud pies that


----------



## dotty999

although would be inedible


----------



## cwwozniak

for everyone except the


----------



## Gr3iz

seventh son of the


----------



## cwwozniak

seventh son born during


----------



## Gr3iz

the seventh month of


----------



## dotty999

the year when Mars


----------



## cwwozniak

aligns with Jupiter and


----------



## Gr3iz

Venus is in the


----------



## cwwozniak

house of the rising


----------



## Gr3iz

temperature of the Arctic


----------



## dotty999

circle causing a huge


----------



## cwwozniak

panic among the local


----------



## Gr3iz

citizens, who enjoy calling


----------



## dotty999

the shots when it's


----------



## Gr3iz

been shown that they


----------



## dotty999

are often right though


----------



## Gr3iz

not often enough to


----------



## cwwozniak

be eligible to receive


----------



## Gr3iz

the brass ring that


----------



## cwwozniak

is attached to the


----------



## Gr3iz

horse's nose as one


----------



## cwwozniak

piece of a set


----------



## Gr3iz

of matched jewelry that


----------



## cwwozniak

was encrusted with dozens


----------



## Gr3iz

of tiny living organisms


----------



## cwwozniak

that reproduced by attaching


----------



## Gr3iz

their microscopic teeth to


----------



## cwwozniak

to even more microscopic


----------



## Gr3iz

nodules on the underbelly


----------



## cwwozniak

of a pig wallowing


----------



## Gr3iz

in the stickiest, blackest


----------



## cwwozniak

and most obnoxious smelling


----------



## Gr3iz

quagmire that you could


----------



## cwwozniak

find this side of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Washington, D.C. area


----------



## cwwozniak

which produces its own


----------



## Gr3iz

pitfalls and hot air


----------



## cwwozniak

from the politicians that


----------



## Gr3iz

brought you the latest


----------



## cwwozniak

tax increase by calling


----------



## HyperHenry

for chefs to cook


----------



## cwwozniak

a meal using only


----------



## HyperHenry

ingredients found in the


----------



## Gr3iz

Black Sea during a


----------



## HyperHenry

raging blizzard and hurricane


----------



## dotty999

alert which affected many


----------



## HyperHenry

Minnesota Vikings fans at


----------



## Gr3iz

first, but after some


----------



## dotty999

had regained their composure


----------



## cwwozniak

they ordered pizza with


----------



## dotty999

an unusual topping of


----------



## HyperHenry

their credit cards but


----------



## dotty999

as they were inedible


----------



## Gr3iz

tidbits, it was decided


----------



## HyperHenry

they'd eat Big Macs


----------



## Gr3iz

in spite of the


----------



## HyperHenry

kangaroo meat scare that


----------



## Gr3iz

had made the rounds


----------



## dotty999

of the local area


----------



## Gr3iz

drinking establishments and other


----------



## cwwozniak

places where you find


----------



## HyperHenry

singles clubs where the


----------



## Gr3iz

clientele only have one


----------



## dotty999

motive which is known


----------



## Gr3iz

to most of the


----------



## dotty999

locals who know that


----------



## Gr3iz

the way to get


----------



## dotty999

the best outcome would


----------



## Gr3iz

be to start with


----------



## HyperHenry

a good breakfast of


----------



## cwwozniak

coffee and doughnuts sprinkled


----------



## Gr3iz

with just the perfect


----------



## dotty999

topping of chocolate and


----------



## cwwozniak

fish bones that will


----------



## Gr3iz

delight the taste buds


----------



## cwwozniak

of anybody that loves


----------



## Gr3iz

the opera when the


----------



## cwwozniak

fat lady sings about


----------



## Gr3iz

some horrible tragedy in


----------



## cwwozniak

a deep voice that


----------



## dotty999

almost sounds like a


----------



## HyperHenry

Johnny Cash had a


----------



## Gr3iz

twin sister that couldn't


----------



## dotty999

sing but was able


----------



## HyperHenry

to juggle baby bottles


----------



## Gr3iz

by using her enormous


----------



## HyperHenry

ego to persuade anyone


----------



## dotty999

close by to allow


----------



## HyperHenry

dolphin fights on the


----------



## dotty999

local beaches where they


----------



## cwwozniak

built sand castles that

Hi, Dotty and Henry!

Speaking of Johnny Cash, does anybody believe in reincarnation?


----------



## dotty999

were able to withstand

difficult question Chuck, I believe in an afterlife, I've had unexplained incidents that lead me to believe loved ones who have passed over are still around us


----------



## cwwozniak

winds strong enough to


----------



## Gr3iz

sail a kite so


----------



## HyperHenry

they could find electricity


----------



## cwwozniak

generated with enough voltage


----------



## HyperHenry

to power a large


----------



## Gr3iz

Energizer bunny that would


----------



## HyperHenry

scare small children by


----------



## Gr3iz

playing his drum so


----------



## dotty999

loud and fast that


----------



## cwwozniak

smoke would start to


----------



## dotty999

swirl around causing a


----------



## cwwozniak

traffic backup that stretched


----------



## dotty999

for miles almost reaching


----------



## HyperHenry

the tiger cage at


----------



## dotty999

the local zoo where


----------



## cwwozniak

every animal has a


----------



## HyperHenry

chance to be in


----------



## dotty999

such a position which


----------



## cwwozniak

entitles them to eat


----------



## dotty999

as much of the


----------



## Gr3iz

tourists as come close


----------



## HyperHenry

and try to clip


----------



## Gr3iz

their claws with a


----------



## HyperHenry

chainsaw used for a


----------



## dotty999

variety of tasks including


----------



## Gr3iz

beard trimming for the


----------



## HyperHenry

billy goats that live


----------



## dotty999

in the hills above


----------



## cwwozniak

valley that is home


----------



## HyperHenry

to many strange species


----------



## dotty999

of the little known


----------



## HyperHenry

ants who have eyes


----------



## dotty999

on the end of


----------



## Gr3iz

their antennae that often


----------



## HyperHenry

pick up signals from


----------



## Gr3iz

Alpha Centauri, but can


----------



## dotty999

also be able to


----------



## Gr3iz

see around corners, a


----------



## dotty999

somewhat strange way of


----------



## Gr3iz

locating food, but when


----------



## HyperHenry

they spot a cheeseburger


----------



## Gr3iz

that's unprotected, you'd better


----------



## dotty999

not approach them or


----------



## Gr3iz

you may end up


----------



## HyperHenry

with a haircut like


----------



## Gr3iz

Madonna during one of


----------



## HyperHenry

her onstage tantrums about


----------



## Gr3iz

some nonsense that only


----------



## dotty999

her fans would understand


----------



## HyperHenry

all three of them


----------



## Gr3iz

that still admit to


----------



## HyperHenry

raiding her fridge at


----------



## Gr3iz

midnight and finding a


----------



## HyperHenry

balogna sandwich with a


----------



## cwwozniak

enough mayo on it


----------



## Gr3iz

to lubricate a full-sized


----------



## HyperHenry

diesel truck headed to


----------



## cwwozniak

the highway that runs


----------



## Gr3iz

south out of the


----------



## cwwozniak

city that is home

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to one of the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

unluckiest baseball teams that


----------



## Gr3iz

every played in the


----------



## cwwozniak

World Series, by losing


----------



## HyperHenry

their mascot at the


----------



## Gr3iz

poker table in the


----------



## cwwozniak

back room of the


----------



## Gr3iz

little cafe that never


----------



## cwwozniak

closed, because the owner


----------



## Gr3iz

lived upstairs and often


----------



## HyperHenry

entertained guests from the


----------



## cwwozniak

city, who couldn't believe


----------



## Gr3iz

in the existence of


----------



## cwwozniak

a president who never

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

brushed his teeth because


----------



## cwwozniak

they were made from


----------



## HyperHenry

dinosaur bones found at


----------



## Gr3iz

the site of the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

filming of the movie


----------



## HyperHenry

that starred real aliens


----------



## cwwozniak

in spaceships shaped like


----------



## HyperHenry

baby bottles with a


----------



## cwwozniak

top speed just under


----------



## HyperHenry

that of a used


----------



## cwwozniak

1967 Buick driven by


----------



## Gr3iz

a little old lady


----------



## cwwozniak

on Sundays, when everybody

Hi Mark!


----------



## HyperHenry

is going to the


----------



## cwwozniak

mud wrestling competition hosted


----------



## HyperHenry

by the girls scouts


----------



## cwwozniak

to raise money for


----------



## HyperHenry

training snapping turtles to


----------



## cwwozniak

safely cross highways using


----------



## HyperHenry

three inch tall stoplights


----------



## dotty999

to enable them to


----------



## Gr3iz

blind motorists who might


----------



## HyperHenry

be slightly intoxicated on


----------



## Gr3iz

their way home from


----------



## cwwozniak

the party celebrating the

Hi Mark!


----------



## HyperHenry

last day of the


----------



## cwwozniak

annual clearance sale held


----------



## dotty999

at the big old


----------



## HyperHenry

red barn beside the


----------



## dotty999

main road leading to


----------



## HyperHenry

the home of the


----------



## Gr3iz

first family to ever


----------



## cwwozniak

get invited to join


----------



## HyperHenry

the club whose members


----------



## cwwozniak

wear top hats and


----------



## dotty999

white ties to show


----------



## HyperHenry

that only they can


----------



## Gr3iz

get away with such


----------



## cwwozniak

fashion while still being


----------



## Gr3iz

the laughing stock of

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

the year, as voted

And a HAPPY FRIDAY to you, pal.


----------



## HyperHenry

by MAD Magazine subscribers


----------



## Gr3iz

during the poll conducted


----------



## HyperHenry

at the semi annual


----------



## Gr3iz

gathering of the fanatical


----------



## HyperHenry

senior citizens horseshoe throwing

I sent you a PM Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

behind their dining hall

Just about to get to it, Henry.


----------



## HyperHenry

where some recycle their


----------



## Gr3iz

used medicine bottles and


----------



## cwwozniak

talk about how they


----------



## Grey03

will look for evidence


----------



## HyperHenry

of the existence of


----------



## Grey03

the unidentified flying objects


----------



## HyperHenry

that kidnapped their prized


----------



## Gr3iz

snapping turtle that they


----------



## dotty999

were hoping to enrol


----------



## Gr3iz

in the advanced classes


----------



## HyperHenry

At the University of


----------



## Gr3iz

Louisiana's bayou campus, located


----------



## HyperHenry

In Nashville Tennessee because


----------



## dotty999

it was known to


----------



## Gr3iz

attract some of the


----------



## HyperHenry

crazy people from the


----------



## dotty999

other side of the


----------



## Gr3iz

cemetery, the ones that


----------



## HyperHenry

go hunting in the


----------



## dotty999

dark hoping to find


----------



## HyperHenry

a sasquatch doing the


----------



## Gr3iz

Macarena in perfect time


----------



## HyperHenry

while singing an old


----------



## Gr3iz

blues tune from the


----------



## HyperHenry

1903 jazz festival in


----------



## Gr3iz

honor of the infamous


----------



## dotty999

singer who always used


----------



## Gr3iz

several foreign words in


----------



## HyperHenry

ballads about the time


----------



## Gr3iz

when the buffalo roamed


----------



## Grey03

and destroy everything that


----------



## Gr3iz

got in their way


----------



## HyperHenry

Especially if it is


----------



## Gr3iz

through a China shoppe


----------



## Grey03

that they want to


----------



## HyperHenry

find expensive dishes to


----------



## Gr3iz

offer at a wedding


----------



## Grey03

that they are all


----------



## HyperHenry

going to crash because


----------



## cwwozniak

they heard that Madonna


----------



## HyperHenry

had insulted them by


----------



## cwwozniak

singing the one song


----------



## Gr3iz

that made everybody want


----------



## cwwozniak

a material girl in


----------



## Gr3iz

as little material as


----------



## cwwozniak

possible without getting arrested


----------



## Gr3iz

under the current laws


----------



## cwwozniak

written at a time


----------



## Gr3iz

when the showing of


----------



## cwwozniak

repeats of _Family Guy_


----------



## Grey03

that they are trying


----------



## cwwozniak

pass off as new


----------



## Grey03

haircut which they want


----------



## dotty999

to become popular with


----------



## cwwozniak

millennials who usually prefer


----------



## Gr3iz

looking unique, just like


----------



## cwwozniak

the guy that sells

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

you snowcones during Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

with flavors like wild


----------



## Gr3iz

hickory chestnut cinnamon bun


----------



## dotty999

topped with lashings of


----------



## cwwozniak

clotted cream swirled with


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins, just like Mom


----------



## cwwozniak

made every time the


----------



## Gr3iz

weather permitted, like the


----------



## cwwozniak

time the clouds parted


----------



## Gr3iz

and we saw a


----------



## HyperHenry

herd of unicorns eating


----------



## Gr3iz

grapes from the hands


----------



## HyperHenry

of generous people from


----------



## Gr3iz

the other side of


----------



## cwwozniak

the valley of the


----------



## Gr3iz

dolls, down near the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## HyperHenry

waterfall where the kids


----------



## Gr3iz

were trying to float


----------



## dotty999

a boat but didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

realize that a paper


----------



## HyperHenry

airplane would be easier


----------



## dotty999

to use as a


----------



## Gr3iz

means of transporting an


----------



## HyperHenry

old manuscript written by


----------



## dotty999

the accredited author of


----------



## Gr3iz

dozens of "how-to" manuals


----------



## HyperHenry

that make it easy


----------



## cwwozniak

to write manuals for


----------



## Gr3iz

the unwashed masses who


----------



## cwwozniak

have never cleaned behind


----------



## Gr3iz

their ears, leading to


----------



## HyperHenry

bad breath and a


----------



## Gr3iz

bad case of the


----------



## cwwozniak

the beer that made


----------



## Grey03

by sugarcane that is


----------



## cwwozniak

grown deep in the


----------



## HyperHenry

bottom of a mine


----------



## Grey03

that nobody won't try


----------



## cwwozniak

to enter without wearing


----------



## HyperHenry

a **** skin cap


----------



## cwwozniak

autographed by the guy


----------



## Gr3iz

who played the part


----------



## HyperHenry

Abraham Lincoln in the


----------



## Gr3iz

school play put on


----------



## HyperHenry

by the nursing students


----------



## cwwozniak

that preferred to study


----------



## HyperHenry

the law of relativity


----------



## Gr3iz

with someone else's relatives


----------



## Grey03

that has willingness to


----------



## dotty999

join in with the


----------



## cwwozniak

protesters protesting the lack


----------



## HyperHenry

steaks on the menu


----------



## cwwozniak

at the vegetarian restaurant


----------



## Gr3iz

run by the notorious


----------



## HyperHenry

outlaw biker gang called


----------



## cwwozniak

Heck's Angels, whose leader


----------



## HyperHenry

always wears a pink


----------



## cwwozniak

helmet and brags about


----------



## Gr3iz

his new high-heeled sneakers


----------



## Grey03

was left when they


----------



## Gr3iz

headed down Main Street


----------



## Grey03

accelerating too much that


----------



## Gr3iz

the picket fences looked


----------



## cwwozniak

like they needed a

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

shave, kinda like a

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

certain actor that always


----------



## Gr3iz

played a grumpy old man


----------



## cwwozniak

that yells at kids


----------



## Gr3iz

who like to cross


----------



## cwwozniak

his lawn while carrying


----------



## Gr3iz

large sacks full of


----------



## cwwozniak

groceries to feed the


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless waif who lives


----------



## dotty999

next door in the


----------



## Gr3iz

ramshackle hovel with the


----------



## Grey03

young guy who wants


----------



## cwwozniak

to sing in a


----------



## Gr3iz

night club during an


----------



## cwwozniak

open mic night that

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

often brings out the

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

Elvis wannabees, wearing their


----------



## Gr3iz

tight white pants and


----------



## cwwozniak

a cape emblazoned with


----------



## Gr3iz

the initials of his


----------



## cwwozniak

therapist who told him


----------



## HyperHenry

marched in the parade


----------



## Gr3iz

to celebrate the founding


----------



## dotty999

of the currently celebrated


----------



## Gr3iz

organization which provides funding


----------



## dotty999

for those who have


----------



## cwwozniak

an extreme fear of


----------



## Gr3iz

joining clubs that don't


----------



## cwwozniak

require members to wear

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

much in the way

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

of underwear so that


----------



## Gr3iz

there is little chance


----------



## cwwozniak

of chaffing during the


----------



## Gr3iz

inevitable dancing that takes


----------



## cwwozniak

place every time there's


----------



## Gr3iz

a chance that the


----------



## Grey03

members of the club


----------



## cwwozniak

celebrate a win by


----------



## Gr3iz

toasting some large marshmallows


----------



## cwwozniak

and putting them between

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a rock and a

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

tree with leaves that

Same to you, buddy!


----------



## HyperHenry

black cat with a


----------



## Gr3iz

taste vaguely like a


----------



## HyperHenry

pumpkin pie baked in


----------



## Gr3iz

a vinegar based sauce


----------



## Grey03

in addition of a


----------



## HyperHenry

horse radish topping that


----------



## Grey03

everyone are loving to


----------



## Gr3iz

display in the window


----------



## Grey03

and that everyone can


----------



## Gr3iz

admire from a distance


----------



## HyperHenry

but sunglasses are needed


----------



## cwwozniak

if you wanna look


----------



## Gr3iz

directly into the center


----------



## cwwozniak

of concentric circles that


----------



## Gr3iz

tend to cause severe


----------



## cwwozniak

headaches from the constant


----------



## HyperHenry

circular movements like a


----------



## Grey03

tornado in the middle


----------



## HyperHenry

of Mall of America


----------



## Grey03

and the people are


----------



## Gr3iz

shuffling off to Buffalo


----------



## HyperHenry

On pogo sticks designed


----------



## cwwozniak

with booster rockets that


----------



## Gr3iz

are designed to provide


----------



## cwwozniak

enough thrust to reach


----------



## HyperHenry

a new state with


----------



## cwwozniak

a state bird that


----------



## Gr3iz

resembles Big Bird on


----------



## cwwozniak

the TV show about


----------



## Gr3iz

several small critters that


----------



## HyperHenry

teach kids how to


----------



## cwwozniak

count and spell like


----------



## Gr3iz

an Arkansas Junior High


----------



## cwwozniak

teacher, that also works


----------



## HyperHenry

as a diesel mechanic


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

on the weekends ... But


----------



## HyperHenry

The secret job she


----------



## cwwozniak

really wants is to


----------



## dotty999

teach Dotty how to


----------



## cwwozniak

prepare American foods, such


----------



## dotty999

as anything that contained


----------



## cwwozniak

habanero peppers hot enough


----------



## HyperHenry

to peal paint off


----------



## Gr3iz

the side of a


----------



## dotty999

the front door and


----------



## Gr3iz

might even take a


----------



## cwwozniak

smile off the silly

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

little girl who lives

Hey Chuck!


----------



## HyperHenry

across the street from


----------



## cwwozniak

the store that sells


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

that little gadget that


----------



## dotty999

everyone needs but never


----------



## Gr3iz

thinks to buy for


----------



## cwwozniak

Halloween because they know


----------



## Gr3iz

the little beggars will


----------



## cwwozniak

fill them with hot


----------



## Gr3iz

molasses and throw them


----------



## cwwozniak

at the first person


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

that is unlucky enough


----------



## cwwozniak

to be the first


----------



## Gr3iz

one to open their


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

browser to YAHOO! and


----------



## Gr3iz

search for the name


----------



## cwwozniak

of the street where


----------



## Gr3iz

the famous celebrity that


----------



## cwwozniak

likes to call everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

"dude" lives with his


----------



## cwwozniak

mother, while telling people


----------



## Gr3iz

she's his live-in maid

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

who also prepares his

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

baths and lays out


----------



## dotty999

his clothes for a


----------



## cwwozniak

wild night of nonstop


----------



## Gr3iz

pizza delivery, with the


----------



## cwwozniak

aid of their trusty


----------



## Gr3iz

sidekick, who was always


----------



## cwwozniak

wearing green tights and


----------



## Gr3iz

a bright yellow bandana


----------



## dotty999

which was unusual because


----------



## Gr3iz

it had pictures of


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

the Governor and his


----------



## dotty999

secret girlfriend which caused


----------



## Gr3iz

quite an uproar in


----------



## dotty999

certain circles when they


----------



## cwwozniak

dance the forbidden dance 

Hi Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

in a very public

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

place, like the local


----------



## Gr3iz

town square where they


----------



## cwwozniak

tried to escape by


----------



## Gr3iz

going the wrong way


----------



## cwwozniak

down a one way

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

street which led to

Hey Chuck! Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

A bad end. Luckily


----------



## Gr3iz

there were no other


----------



## cwwozniak

witnesses that needed to

Mark, we had a very hot but enjoyable weekend with temperatures in the nineties. My biggest screw up for the weekend was my entry in the "Make Four Words" game.


----------



## Gr3iz

be taken care of

LOL!!


----------



## cwwozniak

with some cash and


----------



## Gr3iz

a threat or two


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

and mabey a meatball


----------



## Grey03

which is something they


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

never buy for themselves


----------



## Grey03

for the reason of


----------



## cwwozniak

being so broke that


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless people were giving


----------



## cwwozniak

them the address for


----------



## Gr3iz

the soup kitchen down


----------



## cwwozniak

the street, across from


----------



## Gr3iz

the new Starbucks where


----------



## cwwozniak

a large coffee goes


----------



## Gr3iz

for more than many


----------



## cwwozniak

joints charge for a


----------



## Gr3iz

juicy T-bone steak with


----------



## cwwozniak

a baked potato smothered


----------



## dotty999

in garlic sauce which


----------



## cwwozniak

was poured from a


----------



## Gr3iz

pewter bowl which was


----------



## cwwozniak

shaped like the mythical


----------



## Gr3iz

chimera, a beast that


----------



## cwwozniak

struck fear in even


----------



## Gr3iz

the hardiest souls that


----------



## cwwozniak

ventured outside during a


----------



## dotty999

thunderstorm which caused him


----------



## Grey03

having fear about the


----------



## cwwozniak

way everyone was avoiding


----------



## Grey03

but they can't because


----------



## HOBOcs

the situation calls for


----------



## Gr3iz

mock bravery, if not


----------



## HOBOcs

then lots of laughing


----------



## Grey03

their situation and keeps


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

and back slapping. Unfortunately ...


----------



## cwwozniak

they do not always


----------



## Gr3iz

follow the established pattern


----------



## cwwozniak

and that confuses some


----------



## Gr3iz

of the farmers who


----------



## cwwozniak

expect their roosters to 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Grey03

grow fast but they


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

keep getting stuck in


----------



## cwwozniak

a time warp that


----------



## Gr3iz

seems to appear just


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

just left of the


----------



## cwwozniak

lady standing alone under


----------



## Gr3iz

sodium vapor street light


----------



## dotty999

which caused her to


----------



## cwwozniak

look like a ghostly


----------



## dotty999

figure wearing only a


----------



## Gr3iz

vest made of very


----------



## Grey03

thin silk that was


----------



## cwwozniak

bulletproof and weighed about


----------



## Gr3iz

as much as a


----------



## cwwozniak

European swallow traveling at


----------



## Grey03

the south coast of


----------



## Gr3iz

East Jabib, along the


----------



## Grey03

river where there are


----------



## Gr3iz

several species of rare


----------



## Grey03

reptiles that are part


----------



## dotty999

of a lesser known


----------



## cwwozniak

genus of four footed


----------



## Gr3iz

creatures that have been


----------



## dotty999

known to succumb to


----------



## Gr3iz

cold weather, but tend


----------



## cwwozniak

to keep warm by


----------



## Gr3iz

rubbing both of their


----------



## cwwozniak

hands over each other's


----------



## Gr3iz

extremities rapidly and breathing


----------



## cwwozniak

so heavily that they


----------



## dotty999

suddenly caused a surge


----------



## Gr3iz

that could be felt


----------



## Grey03

all over the crowded


----------



## cwwozniak

auditorium where the main


----------



## Grey03

entrance was blocked by


----------



## Gr3iz

two large line backers


----------



## dotty999

who were known to


----------



## cwwozniak

crochet doilies during the


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

panic that was currently


----------



## cwwozniak

spreading amongst the herd


----------



## dotty999

who were known to


----------



## cwwozniak

stampede when frightened by


----------



## Gr3iz

a small golden hamster


----------



## Grey03

which has anger of


----------



## cwwozniak

not being able to


----------



## Grey03

join the party that


----------



## cwwozniak

is celebrating the birthday


----------



## Gr3iz

of the royal family's


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

long lost poodle that


----------



## Grey03

they gave it a


----------



## Gr3iz

name that nobody could


----------



## cwwozniak

remember after about five


----------



## Gr3iz

or six beers, but


----------



## cwwozniak

would never forget the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

color of it's collar

Hey Chuck! About bedtime for Bonzo ... <yawn>


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

and the way that


----------



## Gr3iz

the tail would always


----------



## dotty999

swish around as though


----------



## Grey03

it was big as


----------



## Gr3iz

a spare tire with


----------



## Grey03

a bright colors of


----------



## cwwozniak

uniforms only worn by


----------



## Gr3iz

the school kids who


----------



## Cookiegal

never learned how to


----------



## Gr3iz

think outside of the

Still bored, eh? ;-) Maybe we need to stir up some trouble for you ... <grinning, running and ducking>


----------



## Cookiegal

box and do things....

Yup. Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## cwwozniak

that would make a


----------



## Gr3iz

pope start to drink 

You'd like that, Cookie, wouldn't you? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

sacramental wine until he


----------



## Gr3iz

started to see things


----------



## cwwozniak

involving priests wearing only

One one way ticket to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks for me, please.


----------



## dotty999

a smile which was


----------



## cwwozniak

disconcerting to the nuns


----------



## Cookiegal

who weren't sure if


----------



## dotty999

they liked it or


----------



## cwwozniak

thought he was the


----------



## Gr3iz

newest coat rack, other


----------



## cwwozniak

than the rather tall


----------



## Grey03

stranger guy with black


----------



## Cookiegal

shoes and a blue


----------



## Gr3iz

nose that may, or


----------



## cwwozniak

may not be bringing


----------



## Cookiegal

snot to his hanky


----------



## Gr3iz

along with the unusual


----------



## Cookiegal

blood that he noticed


----------



## cwwozniak

dripping down the side


----------



## Cookiegal

of his shiny new


----------



## cwwozniak

SUV with enough chrome


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey, that's six words 

to set up a


----------



## cwwozniak

You mean you don't pronounce SUV as a single syllable word? 

blinding display of very


----------



## Cookiegal

cheap looking things that


----------



## cwwozniak

will catch the eye


----------



## Cookiegal

of a hitchiking hooker


----------



## Gr3iz

who looked as if


----------



## HOBOcs

downtown was the place


----------



## Grey03

of the most dangerous


----------



## Gr3iz

biker gang that rode


----------



## Grey03

in the street carrying


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

they're moms to the


----------



## cwwozniak

Bingo games run by


----------



## Cookiegal

convicts trying to get


----------



## cwwozniak

nicer uniforms designed by


----------



## Gr3iz

the same folks that


----------



## cwwozniak

created disco shoes and

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

after that they would


----------



## cwwozniak

go on to invent


----------



## Cookiegal

a device that can


----------



## dotty999

read your mind and


----------



## Cookiegal

control everything that you


----------



## dotty999

do apart from the


----------



## Cookiegal

way you go to


----------



## dotty999

when secretly visiting a


----------



## Grey03

orphanage which you want


----------



## Gr3iz

to add to your


----------



## cwwozniak

list of places that


----------



## Cookiegal

you're ashamed to say


----------



## cwwozniak

was where you met

God morning, Karen.


----------



## Cookiegal

the man who did

Good morning Chuck.


----------



## dotty999

nothing to enhance your


----------



## cwwozniak

bust size even though


----------



## dotty999

he thought he could


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

do it with a


----------



## Cookiegal

sledgehammer until they burst


----------



## dotty999

right out of their


----------



## cwwozniak

cups and onto the


----------



## dotty999

table which caused a


----------



## Cookiegal

collective gasp from the


----------



## cwwozniak

crowd, who were expecting


----------



## Grey03

that you can do


----------



## Gr3iz

no harm to such


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

a big water filled


----------



## cwwozniak

balloon, with such a


----------



## Cookiegal

small opening that is


----------



## Gr3iz

under such high pressure


----------



## Cookiegal

that it might just


----------



## Gr3iz

explode with no warning


----------



## cwwozniak

and emitting a very


----------



## Cookiegal

low frequency sound that


----------



## Gr3iz

would possibly pass for


----------



## cwwozniak

the Jolly Green Giant


----------



## Gr3iz

passing gas while sitting


----------



## Cookiegal

on a can of


----------



## dotty999

corn which caused a


----------



## Cookiegal

toxic reaction and then


----------



## cwwozniak

the environmentalists decided to


----------



## Cookiegal

put a stop to


----------



## cwwozniak

everyone using their cars


----------



## Gr3iz

explicitly for the purpose


----------



## cwwozniak

of drag racing on


----------



## Gr3iz

the strip in Las


----------



## Cookiegal

Vegas where they knew


----------



## Grey03

that they found a


----------



## Gr3iz

tunnel leading under the


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

device that was hidden


----------



## Grey03

along the river of


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

blood that runs from

Ops looks like my slow connection screwed me again sorry gang


----------



## cwwozniak

the cloud covered mountains


----------



## Gr3iz

that housed a family


----------



## cwwozniak

of vertically challenged people

(Is that the politically correct way to refer to dwarves?)


----------



## Gr3iz

who owned a miniature

You'd have to ask Snow White ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

poodle that piddles on


----------



## Cookiegal

peoples' feet when they


----------



## cwwozniak

try to enter the

Hi Cookiegal!


----------



## Gr3iz

area cordoned off by


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow tape attached to


----------



## Gr3iz

a fence post that


----------



## Cookiegal

surrounds the back of....

Hello Chuck.


----------



## Gr3iz

a small patch of


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

magic cactus that caused


----------



## Cookiegal

a prickly sensation when


----------



## cwwozniak

pressed against one's private


----------



## Gr3iz

secretary's backside, which happens


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

on the third Tuesday


----------



## Cookiegal

of every month because


----------



## Grey03

they are required to


----------



## Gr3iz

file their consensual petitions


----------



## Cookiegal

to participate in the


----------



## cwwozniak

field trip to the


----------



## Cookiegal

zoo that the kids


----------



## cwwozniak

like to visit because

Good morning, Karen.


----------



## Gr3iz

they enjoy watching the


----------



## cwwozniak

chimpanzees giving each other


----------



## Cookiegal

their bananas until they

Hi Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

peel them to make


----------



## Gr3iz

banana splits, something they


----------



## Cookiegal

thought was delicious but


----------



## Gr3iz

somehow fell short of


----------



## Cookiegal

being as good as


----------



## Gr3iz

it looked on the


----------



## cwwozniak

menu at the local


----------



## Cookiegal

fair that was held


----------



## cwwozniak

to commemorate the discovery


----------



## Cookiegal

of snot on Mars


----------



## Gr3iz

Rover, a remnant of


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

a time when snot


----------



## Cookiegal

was being eaten by


----------



## cwwozniak

NASA engineers who thought


----------



## Cookiegal

it was good for


----------



## cwwozniak

relieving the pain of


----------



## Cookiegal

a stone passing through


----------



## cwwozniak

their left nostril and


----------



## Gr3iz

coming out of their


----------



## cwwozniak

right ear covered in


----------



## Gr3iz

a thick layer of


----------



## cwwozniak

viscous gel that smelled


----------



## Cookiegal

too good to be


----------



## cwwozniak

ignored and make you


----------



## Gr3iz

want to hug the


----------



## Cookiegal

puppies that came into


----------



## Gr3iz

the garage when you


----------



## Cookiegal

opened the door to


----------



## Gr3iz

take out the trash


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

But forgot to get


----------



## Cookiegal

your keys from the


----------



## cwwozniak

hook on the back


----------



## Gr3iz

wall of the outhouse


----------



## cwwozniak

located behind the only


----------



## Gr3iz

elm tree that still


----------



## cwwozniak

had a treehouse made


----------



## Gr3iz

lovingly by the smallest


----------



## cwwozniak

carpenter to ever swing


----------



## Cookiegal

a hammer and be


----------



## cwwozniak

able to write a


----------



## Gr3iz

sonnet on a paper


----------



## cwwozniak

plate decorated with pastel


----------



## Cookiegal

flowers and small black


----------



## cwwozniak

beads held on with


----------



## Grey03

soft clean cotton of


----------



## Gr3iz

Arkansas origin, the kind


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

that really gets in


----------



## Grey03

the water spout from


----------



## Gr3iz

the well out back


----------



## cwwozniak

that was so deep


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

that the called it


----------



## Cookiegal

a bottomless pit that


----------



## Gr3iz

reached all the way


----------



## cwwozniak

to the third level

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

of the starship Enterprise


----------



## Gr3iz

while is was docked

Hey Chuck! Hiya Cookie!


----------



## cwwozniak

alongside the Millennium Falcon

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

that Captain Kirk wanted

Hi Chuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to pilot, but had


----------



## Cookiegal

to learn how to


----------



## Gr3iz

play the piano better


----------



## Cookiegal

before he could even


----------



## Gr3iz

consider trying to figure


----------



## Cookiegal

out how the sun


----------



## Gr3iz

reflects off the gauges


----------



## cwwozniak

in a way that

Hi Cookiegal and Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

shows exactly how much

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

one has had to

Hey Chuck! Hiya Cookie!


----------



## cwwozniak

drink before they start


----------



## Grey03

cooking their lunch or


----------



## Gr3iz

brushing their bright yellow


----------



## Grey03

pan , which they want


----------



## Gr3iz

to sparkle like the


----------



## Grey03

star shining bright, but


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

not too bright because


----------



## Cookiegal

then it would become


----------



## cwwozniak

so blinded that you


----------



## Gr3iz

wouldn't be able to


----------



## cwwozniak

see anything beyond the


----------



## Gr3iz

tip of your lengthy


----------



## cwwozniak

walking stick made from


----------



## Cookiegal

maple trees that were


----------



## cwwozniak

noted for their very


----------



## Cookiegal

pretty leaves that always


----------



## Grey03

changing its leaves every


----------



## Gr3iz

six to eight months


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

or as your doctor


----------



## Grey03

would tell you that


----------



## Cookiegal

you should not rake


----------



## cwwozniak

your fingernails over a


----------



## Cookiegal

pile of poop in


----------



## Gr3iz

the park because you


----------



## cwwozniak

never know what you'll


----------



## Cookiegal

need those fingers for


----------



## cwwozniak

besides scratching yourself where


----------



## Cookiegal

it itches due to


----------



## Gr3iz

the garden of poison


----------



## Cookiegal

flowers that your sister


----------



## Gr3iz

planted when she thought


----------



## Cookiegal

you were cheating on


----------



## Gr3iz

that last game of


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

rummy but actuality you


----------



## cwwozniak

were carrying your lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbit's foot, which wasn't


----------



## cwwozniak

very lucky for the

Hi and Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

poor little rabbit that


----------



## cwwozniak

the magician pulled out


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

of a burning building


----------



## cwwozniak

next to the factory


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

That cuts the feet


----------



## cwwozniak

off of chairs that


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Was once used to


----------



## Gr3iz

keep lions from chewing

Hey Chuck! Back atcha my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

on the very rare


----------



## Gr3iz

Venus fly trap that


----------



## cwwozniak

was larger than your


----------



## Gr3iz

left foot after a


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

spring storm in northern


----------



## cwwozniak

Minnesota that dumped twelve


----------



## Gr3iz

people into a lake

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

filled with purple polka-dotted 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bikini-clad mermaids that were


----------



## cwwozniak

working as waitresses at



Gr3iz said:


> bikini-clad mermaids


 Trying to imagine how a bikini bottom would fit on a mermaid.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hooters down the street


----------



## cwwozniak

from the place that


----------



## Cookiegal

the police raided when


----------



## cwwozniak

all the clients removed


----------



## Grey03

their suits and start


----------



## Cookiegal

howling at the moon


----------



## cwwozniak

shaped cutout in the


----------



## Gr3iz

door of the little


----------



## cwwozniak

outhouse behind the only


----------



## Gr3iz

door you see on


----------



## Cookiegal

the right side of


----------



## dotty999

the fence leading to


----------



## Cookiegal

the barn where horses


----------



## Gr3iz

are making road apples


----------



## Grey03

and horses starts to


----------



## cwwozniak

eat oats out of


----------



## Gr3iz

paper cups that had


----------



## Cookiegal

been supplied by the


----------



## Gr3iz

local society of the


----------



## Cookiegal

chicken pluckers association of


----------



## cwwozniak

North America and surrounding


----------



## dotty999

areas that were equiped


----------



## Cookiegal

with radar so they


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

could see the ICBMs


----------



## Cookiegal

That's 6 words!


----------



## Cookiegal

heading towards them to


----------



## Gr3iz

clear the area of


----------



## cwwozniak

people that were eating

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

their babies which is


----------



## Gr3iz

considered bad taste in

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the world of super


----------



## Cookiegal

glue that sticks to


----------



## cwwozniak

the back of most


----------



## Gr3iz

heads, causing them to


----------



## cwwozniak

avoid wearing any kind

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

of cap except when


----------



## cwwozniak

water skiing behind a

Hi, Ccookiegal!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Chuck and thanks for the extra "C"! 

cruise ship in the


----------



## cwwozniak

Arctic ocean during a

Ooops. I was trying to correct it from lowercase to uppercase and it didn't quite end up that way.


----------



## Cookiegal

tropical storm that was


----------



## cwwozniak

named after the former


----------



## Gr3iz

heavyweight champion of the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

ping pong competition held

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

mostly at night when


----------



## Cookiegal

everyone was asleep until


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn when the rooster


----------



## Gr3iz

got a little cocky


----------



## Cookiegal

and the hens tried


----------



## cwwozniak

to lay eggs during


----------



## Cookiegal

sex which never goes


----------



## cwwozniak

as planned because everyone


----------



## Cookiegal

is watching and you


----------



## cwwozniak

know you can't perform


----------



## Cookiegal

miracles unless there are


----------



## cwwozniak

at least seven virgins


----------



## Cookiegal

willing to sacrifice a


----------



## cwwozniak

fair amount of their


----------



## Cookiegal

time and energy to


----------



## Gr3iz

wash your hair while


----------



## cwwozniak

you play with your


----------



## Gr3iz

kitty cat until you


----------



## cwwozniak

get it to purr


----------



## Cookiegal

or hiss at the


----------



## Gr3iz

shadow of the dog


----------



## Cookiegal

as it walks over


----------



## cwwozniak

to the spot where


----------



## Cookiegal

it peed on the


----------



## Gr3iz

inside of the slippers


----------



## Cookiegal

that the boy was


----------



## Grey03

playing with it and


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

dropped it down a


----------



## Grey03

seventy feet high at


----------



## cwwozniak

least, elevator shaft inside


----------



## Gr3iz

the Trump Tower where


----------



## cwwozniak

the unshameful grabbing of


----------



## Cookiegal

a woman's crutch which


----------



## cwwozniak

made her kitty cat


----------



## Cookiegal

jump ten feet into


----------



## cwwozniak

the arms of a


----------



## Cookiegal

Baby gorilla that happened


----------



## cwwozniak

to be eating a


----------



## Cookiegal

chocolate bar from the


----------



## cwwozniak

vending machine that also


----------



## Cookiegal

was ten feet tall


----------



## cwwozniak

and as wide as


----------



## Gr3iz

a small barn and


----------



## Cookiegal

a pasture that's used


----------



## cwwozniak

to raise lambs before


----------



## Cookiegal

someone else raises them


----------



## cwwozniak

to become the terror


----------



## Grey03

assassin which uses a


----------



## Gr3iz

battering ram to cause


----------



## Cookiegal

doors to splinter into


----------



## cwwozniak

oblivion, allowing an intruder


----------



## Cookiegal

to gain access to


----------



## cwwozniak

the secret lair of


----------



## Cookiegal

Madonna where she stores


----------



## cwwozniak

her male dancers when


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

her mother comes by


----------



## Gr3iz

to pick up the


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

9 pieces of eight


----------



## Mojave66

hidden under the makeshift


----------



## Cookiegal

tent with the blue


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

hem and the lace


----------



## cwwozniak

garter belt holding up


----------



## Gr3iz

a very large pair


----------



## cwwozniak

of aces, beating out

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a tune on the

Good evening my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

drums made out of


----------



## Mojave66

lamb's wool and polyester


----------



## cwwozniak

leisure suits with belts


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

big enough to hang


----------



## Mojave66

entire personal collections of


----------



## Cookiegal

baseball cards from the


----------



## cwwozniak

1910s, featuring players that


----------



## Cookiegal

are no longer with


----------



## Grey03

the team which is


----------



## Mojave66

still losing despite having


----------



## Cookiegal

paid the oppposition to


----------



## Gr3iz

try these little pills


----------



## Cookiegal

he found under a


----------



## Gr3iz

pile of socks and


----------



## Cookiegal

underwear that smelled like


----------



## cwwozniak

sardines that have been


----------



## Gr3iz

fermenting for quite a


----------



## cwwozniak

while in a vat


----------



## Gr3iz

of pickling brine made


----------



## Cookiegal

with cucumbers and white


----------



## Gr3iz

lightning that was concocted


----------



## cwwozniak

to have enough alcohol 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

to disinfect around the


----------



## Gr3iz

gas station Men's room

Happy Hump Day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

frequented by guys who

Hiya, Mark! Same to you.


----------



## Grey03

rides big bikes in


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty leather jackets that


----------



## Grey03

was bought at the


----------



## Cookiegal

dollar store near the


----------



## cwwozniak

tanning spa that uses


----------



## Cookiegal

solar energy to run


----------



## cwwozniak

the radio that plays


----------



## Cookiegal

"Don't Worry, Be Happy"....


----------



## cwwozniak

because everybody knows that


----------



## Gr3iz

blondes have more fun and


----------



## cwwozniak

somebody used five words


----------



## Gr3iz

and ought to be

Ooops!


----------



## cwwozniak

scolded by our favorite


----------



## Gr3iz

Brit, who appears to


----------



## Cookiegal

be scarfing down tuna


----------



## cwwozniak

salad while sipping a


----------



## Gr3iz

pina colada with her


----------



## cwwozniak

kitty cat sitting on


----------



## Cookiegal

the sidelines in a


----------



## cwwozniak

cast, while sergeants played


----------



## Cookiegal

I see you got the American Pie reference Chuck. 

a marching tune. We


----------



## cwwozniak

all got up to

Good morning Karen! Just showing my age.


----------



## Cookiegal

Same here and feeling it too. 

dance but we never


----------



## cwwozniak

got a chance to


----------



## Cookiegal

go in another direction


----------



## cwwozniak

and we ended up


----------



## Cookiegal

back where we started


----------



## Mojave66

before we left New


----------



## cwwozniak

Amsterdam and moved to


----------



## Cookiegal

Hollywood to seek out


----------



## cwwozniak

the fruits and nuts


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

that our parents warned


----------



## Gr3iz

us about when we


----------



## Cookiegal

were younger and developed


----------



## cwwozniak

film at the local

Hi, Cokkiegal and Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Chuck.

film developing place where


----------



## cwwozniak

over exposure isn't a


----------



## Gr3iz

photographic term, at least

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

for the guys wearing

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Mojave66

black and white striped


----------



## Gr3iz

pajamas and telling the


----------



## Mojave66

lies that always get


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

the best reviews in


----------



## Mojave66

Kazakhstan, but tend to


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

fall into late night


----------



## Gr3iz

bull sessions that always


----------



## Cookiegal

go nowhere and even


----------



## cwwozniak

end up with everyone


----------



## Cookiegal

kicking and punching each


----------



## Gr3iz

other's car tires just


----------



## cwwozniak

to prove that no


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

punk tire can whip


----------



## cwwozniak

out a switchblade knife


----------



## Gr3iz

quicker than the old


----------



## Cookiegal

fart who couldn't even


----------



## Gr3iz

whip out his -- lighter

Almost forgot we've got Johnny (er, excuse me, Janey) Law here ...


----------



## Cookiegal

fast enough to light


----------



## cwwozniak

the fuse and run


----------



## Grey03

towards the tunnel and


----------



## Cookiegal

hope that nothing gets


----------



## dotty999

in the way of


----------



## HOBOcs

the blast from the


----------



## Gr3iz

several quarter sticks of


----------



## Cookiegal

butter that were melting


----------



## Gr3iz

down in warm pockets


----------



## Cookiegal

lined with fleece from


----------



## Gr3iz

very unwilling sheep who


----------



## cwwozniak

knew their shepherd would


----------



## Gr3iz

try his best to


----------



## Cookiegal

keep them out of


----------



## cwwozniak

harms way by hiding


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

a sandwich from our


----------



## cwwozniak

roach coach that has


----------



## Gr3iz

the best lamb kabobs


----------



## Cookiegal

this side of the


----------



## cwwozniak

Ganges River and just


----------



## Cookiegal

a hop and skip


----------



## cwwozniak

away from the nearest


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

off ramp of the


----------



## Gr3iz

information highway that leads


----------



## cwwozniak

you to believe that

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

you could reach the


----------



## cwwozniak

right person to give


----------



## Cookiegal

you the directions to


----------



## cwwozniak

make the world's best


----------



## Cookiegal

cheesecake that everyone would


----------



## cwwozniak

top with a brightly


----------



## Gr3iz

colored cherry with a

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

toothpick to support the


----------



## cwwozniak

large but carefully balanced


----------



## Gr3iz

pearl onion that tops


----------



## cwwozniak

off a perfectly grilled


----------



## Gr3iz

Porterhouse that is just


----------



## cwwozniak

as thick as your


----------



## Gr3iz

wrist, and juicier than


----------



## cwwozniak

a kiss from a


----------



## Mojave66

pardoned turkey as it


----------



## Cookiegal

struts around like a


----------



## Gr3iz

proud father after his


----------



## cwwozniak

only son tells him


----------



## Gr3iz

that his latest conquest

Hey Chuck! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cwwozniak

was a young lady

Same to you, buddy!


----------



## Cookiegal

from the other side


----------



## cwwozniak

of the tracks, and


----------



## Gr3iz

who might have been


----------



## cwwozniak

the sister of one


----------



## Gr3iz

of the singers in


----------



## cwwozniak

the group that recorded


----------



## Cookiegal

that song that everyone


----------



## cwwozniak

thinks the lyrics are


----------



## Gr3iz

written about themselves, when


----------



## dotty999

actually they didn't realise


----------



## Cookiegal

they were about the


----------



## cwwozniak

vain actor that starred

Waiting to see if someone can guess what song I am thinking about.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## Cookiegal

in the sequel to


----------



## cwwozniak

Ishtar, that absolutely nobody


----------



## Cookiegal

So I was right, right? 

even liked or went


----------



## Gr3iz

to see since it

I bet you think this thread is about you ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Well you had me several years ago....err....wait, that didn't come out right. 

BTW, my horse never won.


----------



## Cookiegal

since it was terrible and


----------



## Gr3iz

the critics panned it

You used 5 words, two of which were already in the previous post, so either you did 5 or 3 words, neither of which is correct! ;-) Just sayin' ...


----------



## Gr3iz

And, by the way, I never had ... Well, you know ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Cookiegal said:


> So I was right, right?


You were correct.   

_... the critics panned it ..._

*because Warren gave away*


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> You used 5 words, two of which were already in the previous post, so either you did 5 or 3 words, neither of which is correct! ;-) Just sayin' ...


Yeah well Chuck threw me off!  Wait, that didn't come out right either.


----------



## Cookiegal

something that should never


----------



## Gr3iz

have been there in


----------



## dotty999

fact it caused a


----------



## Mojave66

panic in Georgia, where


----------



## cwwozniak

nobody was following the


----------



## cwwozniak

I do believe that Cookiegal's Freudian slips are showing.


----------



## Gr3iz

political comedy team of


----------



## cwwozniak

Donald, Mike, and Mitch


----------



## Cookiegal

a trio of bald


----------



## cwwozniak

eagles the swooped down


----------



## dotty999

and landed in the


----------



## Cookiegal

swamp next to the


----------



## Mojave66

mysterious dark forest hiding


----------



## Gr3iz

a witch's castle where


----------



## Cookiegal

Dotty lives and brews


----------



## Gr3iz

bat wing ale for


----------



## Cookiegal

the potions that she


----------



## dotty999

will use on Cookiegal


----------



## cwwozniak

to make her madly


----------



## HOBOcs

confused once again over


----------



## cwwozniak

how long to cook


----------



## dotty999

a joint of beef


----------



## cwwozniak

until it is a

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## Cookiegal

shriveled up mess of


----------



## cwwozniak

dark brown and stringy 

Good morning, Cookiegal!


----------



## Cookiegal

awful looking stuff that

Good morning Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

surprisingly tastes like it's


----------



## Cookiegal

a delicacy from a


----------



## dotty999

north eastern country which


----------



## cwwozniak

declared war on the


----------



## Gr3iz

little people long ago


----------



## dotty999

and far away from


----------



## Cookiegal

a place that was


----------



## dotty999

known to be dangerous


----------



## cwwozniak

because of its purple


----------



## Cookiegal

mat that wasn't very


----------



## dotty999

safe due to its


----------



## HOBOcs

inability to hold your


----------



## Mojave66

attention for longer than


----------



## Gr3iz

it takes to ask


----------



## Cookiegal

not what your country


----------



## cwwozniak

can do for you,


----------



## Gr3iz

but what you can


----------



## cwwozniak

do for your next


----------



## Cookiegal

big party that you


----------



## cwwozniak

dread because you know


----------



## Cookiegal

that there will be


----------



## cwwozniak

that one person that


----------



## Cookiegal

you have despised since


----------



## cwwozniak

they stole your only


----------



## HOBOcs

leather coat that was


----------



## cwwozniak

so heavy that you


----------



## Mojave66

needed a team of


----------



## Cookiegal

assistants just to get


----------



## Gr3iz

lift the sleeve up


----------



## Cookiegal

so you can slide


----------



## cwwozniak

your hand under the


----------



## Gr3iz

dress of the lovely

Mornin' Chuck! Hey Cookie!


----------



## cwwozniak

administrator who sometimes says


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> assistants just to get





Gr3iz said:


> lift the sleeve up


Huh?


----------



## Cookiegal

Morning Mark.


----------



## Cookiegal

she never wears a


----------



## cwwozniak

dress with a hemline


----------



## Cookiegal

above the knee because

I know, I'm setting myself up.....


----------



## cwwozniak

she doesn't want to

You have as much a hand in how this story goes as anyone else.


----------



## Cookiegal

admit that she has


----------



## cwwozniak

a way of showing


----------



## Cookiegal

the world more than


----------



## Mojave66

she shows her boyfriend


----------



## Gr3iz

on a cozy evening


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Thought that I would add to the story today but I think I will come back later and see how Cookiegal gets out of this one. Please don't anybody tie her to a rail road track. 

BTW nice pic Cookie


----------



## Mojave66

full of wine and


----------



## cwwozniak

discussing how to tie

The plot thickens?


----------



## Cookiegal

a big bow around


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> TW nice pic Cookie


Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal

Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> Please don't anybody tie her to a rail road track


See now? You gave someone ideas.....


----------



## cwwozniak

the old oak tree


----------



## Cookiegal

that I used to


----------



## cwwozniak

climb to get away


----------



## Cookiegal

from Mark and Chuck


----------



## dotty999

who were trying to


----------



## Cookiegal

go where no man


----------



## cwwozniak

ever entered and lived


----------



## Gr3iz

to tell the tail (I mean tale)


----------



## Cookiegal

of what they had


----------



## Gr3iz

encountered when we finally


----------



## Cookiegal

got to the end of


----------



## Gr3iz

the waiting period and


----------



## Cookiegal

we could adopt a


----------



## Gr3iz

chimpanzee with the name


----------



## Mojave66

Squiggly, who could speak


----------



## HOBOcs

the language of boys


I love going back and following this thread.... and "CG getting away from Mark and Chuck" LOL


----------



## cwwozniak

that have seen too


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

many John Wane movies


----------



## Cookiegal

from the days when


----------



## cwwozniak

men were men and


----------



## dotty999

women were a different


----------



## cwwozniak

shape that caused men


----------



## Cookiegal

to repeatedly scratch their


----------



## Gr3iz

palms in hopes that


----------



## Cookiegal

a wish would be


----------



## cwwozniak

granted and she would


----------



## Cookiegal

become rich and famous


----------



## HOBOcs

and magical, skilled in


----------



## Mojave66

juggling, dart throwing and


----------



## Cookiegal

riding elephants in a


----------



## Gr3iz

circle around a magnificent


----------



## Cookiegal

white lion that was


----------



## Gr3iz

cleaning his teeth with


----------



## Cookiegal

some bones from a


----------



## Gr3iz

recent snack, apparently a


----------



## Cookiegal

trainer who ventured into


----------



## Gr3iz

the danger zone before


----------



## HOBOcs

gabbing his whip and


----------



## Cookiegal

trying to get the


----------



## cwwozniak

carnies to stop cheating


----------



## Gr3iz

at their weekly poker


----------



## Cookiegal

game held at the


----------



## Gr3iz

VFW hall down by


----------



## Mojave66

the riverside, where old


----------



## Cookiegal

friends gather to chew


----------



## cwwozniak

on gristly beef covered


----------



## RT

with gravy , mashed potatoes


----------



## Cookiegal

and cheese from an


----------



## Gr3iz

old cow that often


----------



## Cookiegal

got lost in the


----------



## Gr3iz

maize maze that lead


----------



## cwwozniak

to a place known


----------



## NicolasCage

as the land of


----------



## cwwozniak

the free and home


----------



## Cookiegal

of the brave rabbits


----------



## cwwozniak

of Caerbannog who repelled


----------



## Cookiegal

insects and could grow


----------



## cwwozniak

magic mushrooms that would


----------



## Cookiegal

make your mind move


----------



## cwwozniak

clockwise while your body


----------



## Cookiegal

goes limp and you


----------



## cwwozniak

dissolve into a pool


----------



## Cookiegal

of sharks that are


----------



## Mojave66

grinning at the sight


----------



## cwwozniak

of dinner and a


----------



## Cookiegal

bottle of the best


----------



## RT

wine ever you had


----------



## Cookiegal

your hopes set on


----------



## RT

an even better bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

made by a master


----------



## Cookiegal

electrician who thought he


----------



## cwwozniak

turned off the main


----------



## Cookiegal

but then the house


----------



## cwwozniak

glowed like it was


----------



## Gr3iz

loaded on Mad Dog


----------



## cwwozniak

20/20 combined with some

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

other form of stimulation

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

applied directly to his


----------



## Gr3iz

spinal cord by means


----------



## Cookiegal

of a brush that


----------



## Gr3iz

had sharp bristles that


----------



## Cookiegal

could rip into the


----------



## RT

scalp of anyone who


----------



## Cookiegal

dared to expose their


----------



## cwwozniak

darker side by releasing


----------



## RT

toxic gas secretly concealed


----------



## Gr3iz

in a rubber balloon


----------



## Cookiegal

attached to a flying


----------



## RT

paper airplane that held


----------



## Cookiegal

the secret that everyone


----------



## RT

knew about even before


----------



## Gr3iz

Edward Snowden opened his


----------



## Mojave66

password manager app with


----------



## Gr3iz

the backdoor key he


----------



## RT

used to use for


----------



## Gr3iz

gaining access to any


----------



## Cookiegal

bank account that wasn't


----------



## cwwozniak

earning interest because the


----------



## RT

bank employee lied about


----------



## cwwozniak

Russian involvement in the


----------



## Gr3iz

construction of the vault


----------



## Cookiegal

back in the days


----------



## Gr3iz

of the outlaw known


----------



## Mojave66

as Fat Albert who


----------



## Gr3iz

always loved a good


----------



## Mojave66

laugh at the expense


----------



## RT

of very thin folks


----------



## Gr3iz

who could hide behind


----------



## RT

a very small tree


----------



## HyperHenry

But their shadows gave

I'm back


----------



## RT

the impression that shadows



(howdy Henry


----------



## Mojave66

are impressive when they


----------



## RT

seem to be threatning


----------



## Cookiegal

to block the view

Hey Henry! Welcome back.


----------



## cwwozniak

of the brightly glowing

Hi, Henry!


----------



## Cookiegal

volcano that was about


----------



## cwwozniak

erupt like a giant


----------



## Gr3iz

zit being pinched by


----------



## cwwozniak

a teenager who never


----------



## Cookiegal

washed his face before


----------



## cwwozniak

going on a date


----------



## Gr3iz

with a lady of


----------



## Cookiegal

the night from around


----------



## HyperHenry

the corner by the


----------



## Gr3iz

laundromat that has one


----------



## cwwozniak

washer that shakes like


----------



## Cookiegal

an old jalopy and


----------



## cwwozniak

is so noisy, it


----------



## Cookiegal

could blow out your


----------



## Mojave66

eardrums, if you weren't


----------



## HyperHenry

always shaking anyway because


----------



## cwwozniak

it's so cold, you


----------



## HyperHenry

had to wear two


----------



## Grey03

thick socks and also


----------



## Gr3iz

an extra pair of


----------



## Mojave66

earmuffs, the fuzzy ones


----------



## cwwozniak

that come with every


----------



## Gr3iz

new pair of mukluks


----------



## Cookiegal

that you buy at


----------



## Gr3iz

the local Nome Hardware


----------



## HyperHenry

between the tools and


----------



## Gr3iz

the home appliance department


----------



## Cookiegal

where there is never


----------



## cwwozniak

a dull moment because


----------



## Gr3iz

a large hole appeared


----------



## cwwozniak

under the guy talking


----------



## Gr3iz

about raising rabbits for


----------



## RT

the black market which


----------



## Mojave66

was ironic because the


----------



## Shellae

hole contained a stairwell


----------



## Mojave66

leading to a carrot


----------



## cwwozniak

cake with frosting made


----------



## Mojave66

to look like bunny


----------



## RT

whose name is Bugs


----------



## cwwozniak

Moran , who was arrested


----------



## Mojave66

for collecting Easter eggs


----------



## cwwozniak

in the middle of


----------



## RT

the night from your


----------



## cwwozniak

refrigerator that was set


----------



## Gr3iz

up with a special


----------



## Cookiegal

timer so that it


----------



## Gr3iz

will only open after


----------



## Cookiegal

the clock strikes midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

on the darkest night


----------



## cwwozniak

during a snowstorm that


----------



## Mojave66

buried even the tallest


----------



## RT

weed in your yard


----------



## kevinj888

like a zebra in


----------



## Gr3iz

heat when the last


----------



## cwwozniak

mating season started and


----------



## Gr3iz

the herd found out


----------



## cwwozniak

that one of them


----------



## Gr3iz

was not like the


----------



## cwwozniak

others because its stripes


----------



## Mojave66

were horizontal and the


----------



## RT

other ones were vertical


----------



## Cookiegal

plus it had a


----------



## cwwozniak

necklace made out of


----------



## Gr3iz

the tails of several

Chuck, your Robbie looks like something out of Mystery Science Theater ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

bats that had flown

Maybe if it was directed by Tim Burton.


----------



## Gr3iz

into a net


----------



## cwwozniak

I think you need one more word in your entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

that

I really thought it was there ... <sigh>


----------



## RT

captured only two bats

(hey Mark, nothing gets by Chuck's wary eye  )


----------



## Cookiegal

at a time instead


----------



## RT

when hibernating for winter


----------



## Cookiegal

like they are supposed


----------



## cwwozniak

to, they party like



RT said:


> hey Mark, nothing gets by Chuck's wary eye


Except for my own mistakes.


----------



## Cookiegal

it's nineteen ninety-nine until


----------



## cwwozniak

a DeLorean automobile appeared


----------



## RT

in a flaming flash


----------



## cwwozniak

of lightning that vaporized


----------



## Cookiegal

everything in its path


----------



## Gr3iz

including the very lovely


----------



## Cookiegal

roses that grew in


----------



## dotty999

abundance close to the


----------



## cwwozniak

garbage dump that smelled


----------



## Cookiegal

worse than that lump


----------



## Gr3iz

in my front yard


----------



## Cookiegal

You have a lump in your front yard?


----------



## Cookiegal

next to the old


----------



## Gr3iz

A present from my dog ... ;-)

tree that grew from


----------



## Shellae

lump in the bushes


----------



## Cookiegal

that hid a little


----------



## Gr3iz

four-leafed clover that had


----------



## Cookiegal

lost one of its


----------



## Gr3iz

wishes due to the


----------



## cwwozniak

genie being in a


----------



## Gr3iz

bad mood after losing


----------



## RT

control and threw a


----------



## Mojave66

pick axe at the


----------



## Cookiegal

robber who broke into


----------



## cwwozniak

a sweat when he


----------



## Cookiegal

saw the cops who


----------



## cwwozniak

were eating doughnuts covered


----------



## Cookiegal

in chocolate from a


----------



## RT

huge stash the keep


----------



## Cookiegal

in the back of


----------



## cwwozniak

filing cabinet drawer marked


----------



## dotty999

only to be consumed


----------



## cwwozniak

by guilt when they


----------



## Gr3iz

cannot satisfy their needs


----------



## cwwozniak

the normal way and


----------



## Gr3iz

had to resort to


----------



## Cookiegal

eating lumps from Mark's


----------



## Mojave66

yard which weren't exactly


----------



## Gr3iz

the tastiest things around,


----------



## RT

nor the thing one


----------



## Gr3iz

expects to find in


----------



## RT

a doggie bag from


----------



## Cookiegal

the pet shop on


----------



## cwwozniak

Main Street, across from


----------



## Cookiegal

Chuck's place where you'll


----------



## cwwozniak

always be welcome, except


----------



## Cookiegal

on the days when


----------



## cwwozniak

he is practicing on


----------



## RT

the instrument he invented


----------



## Cookiegal

way back when he


----------



## RT

never heard of TSG


----------



## Cookiegal

and was still wearing


----------



## RT

bell-bottom jeans, pocket protector

(Chuck please don't take this personally, I still love ya man, Cookiegal led us down this path  )


----------



## Cookiegal

cowboy boots and a


----------



## RT

tie dyed T-shirt that


----------



## cwwozniak

smelled like he smoked

I may as well keep going further down the path.


----------



## Cookiegal

weed before it was


----------



## RT

legal in many states


----------



## cwwozniak

and less potent than


----------



## Cookiegal

the Viagra he takes


----------



## Gr3iz

on those special evenings


----------



## cwwozniak

and pulls out his

Wanna see if I can get Cookiegal to give herself a timeout.


----------



## Gr3iz

collection of adult media


----------



## cwwozniak

that centers around women


----------



## Mojave66

with tattoos featuring the


----------



## cwwozniak

mythical Greek goddess of


----------



## Cookiegal

love who wanted to


----------



## cwwozniak

ensnare men unto her


----------



## Cookiegal

bosom where no man


----------



## Gr3iz

could resist the opportunity


----------



## Cookiegal

to hide from the


----------



## cwwozniak

bright sun while licking


----------



## Cookiegal

a lollipop that he


----------



## cwwozniak

purchased from the store


----------



## Cookiegal

on the corner of


----------



## cwwozniak

the block that once


----------



## Cookiegal

was the home of


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Red Riding Hood's


----------



## Grey03

Grandma but she didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

live there any longer


----------



## Mojave66

because the wolf had


----------



## HOBOcs

repossessed it and asked


----------



## Mojave66

for Red's hand in


----------



## Gr3iz

response to a request


----------



## HOBOcs

that made no sense


----------



## Cookiegal

and sent her off


----------



## Gr3iz

to find a Christmas


----------



## cwwozniak

tree, the sturdy kind


----------



## Gr3iz

one normally finds


----------



## Cookiegal

in the woods back


----------



## Gr3iz

behind the outhouse where


----------



## Cookiegal

Mark got caught with


----------



## HOBOcs

his pants down.... again

LOL


----------



## Cookiegal

just like when he


----------



## Gr3iz

found Cookie peeking in


----------



## Cookiegal

to see what she


----------



## Gr3iz

could see, but it


----------



## Cookiegal

was too dark so


----------



## Gr3iz

she lit a candle


----------



## Cookiegal

to get a better


----------



## Gr3iz

view of the situation,


----------



## HOBOcs

and BOOM, it was


----------



## Mojave66

actually a stick of


----------



## Gr3iz

Grade A, first class


----------



## Cookiegal

gum in between the


----------



## Gr3iz

first and the second


----------



## cwwozniak

basemen who stuck it


----------



## Cookiegal

to the umpire's mask


----------



## cwwozniak

making it look like


----------



## Mojave66

the ump had pink


----------



## Cookiegal

glasses on under his


----------



## cwwozniak

sombrero, which didn't match


----------



## Cookiegal

his donkey that was


----------



## cwwozniak

eating the grass behind


----------



## Gr3iz

the parking lot where


----------



## cwwozniak

Elvis parked whenever he

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

was in town, which

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

was about every three


----------



## Gr3iz

minutes, on a good


----------



## cwwozniak

day when his fans


----------



## Mr. Newton

tore off all his


----------



## Cookiegal

sequins on his shiny


----------



## Mr. Newton

skin tight silver pants


----------



## dotty999

that only just covered


----------



## Cookiegal

what it needed to


----------



## Mr. Newton

but on special occasions


----------



## Cookiegal

it would reveal a


----------



## Mr. Newton

once in a lifetime


----------



## Cookiegal

opportunity to see if


----------



## Mr. Newton

the smallest head was


----------



## Cookiegal

the puppet that everyone


----------



## Mr. Newton

could only dream about


----------



## Cookiegal

in a world where


----------



## Gr3iz

people enjoy listening to


----------



## Mr. Newton

the sound of wailing


----------



## cwwozniak

babies wanting to be


----------



## Mr. Newton

set free to roam


----------



## cwwozniak

the mall food court


----------



## Mr. Newton

looking for their lost


----------



## Mojave66

crispy chicken nuggets which


----------



## Mr. Newton

someone stole from them


----------



## Cookiegal

when they had their


----------



## Mr. Newton

rugrats annual monthly meeting


----------



## cwwozniak

and potluck dinner served


----------



## Mr. Newton

along with alcoholic beverages


----------



## cwwozniak

that were so potent


----------



## Mr. Newton

they all ran amuck


----------



## Cookiegal

and broke everything in


----------



## cwwozniak

the pet rock store


----------



## Mr. Newton

before continuing to the


----------



## Gr3iz

Spencer's Gifts that was


----------



## cwwozniak

having a sale on


----------



## Mr. Newton

big baggy baby bibs


----------



## Cookiegal

that were two for


----------



## Mr. Newton

a dollar unless they


----------



## Mojave66

chose the large plaid


----------



## Mr. Newton

with matching plaid diapers


----------



## Cookiegal

then they were more


----------



## Mr. Newton

motivated to spend more


----------



## cwwozniak

time at the local


----------



## Mr. Newton

beach where all the


----------



## Cookiegal

other plaid kids hang


----------



## cwwozniak

their laundry while they


----------



## Mr. Newton

look for the most


----------



## Gr3iz

obnoxious sand crabs that


----------



## cwwozniak

want to crawl up


----------



## Cookiegal

your legs and bite


----------



## cwwozniak

anything that's hanging down


----------



## Gr3iz

from the middle of


----------



## Mr. Newton

their tiny smiling faces


----------



## Gr3iz

that isn't exactly the


----------



## Mr. Newton

best beach day ever


----------



## Cookiegal

so they headed off


----------



## Mr. Newton

to the missile launch


----------



## Cookiegal

to see if they


----------



## Mr. Newton

could play the game


----------



## Mojave66

that's all the rage


----------



## Mr. Newton

press all the buttons


----------



## Cookiegal

even the big red


----------



## Gr3iz

nose on the reindeer's


----------



## Cookiegal

face that was flying


----------



## Gr3iz

past you at over


----------



## Mr. Newton

one mile an hour


----------



## Cookiegal

until it collided with


----------



## Mr. Newton

a big eared flying


----------



## Cookiegal

elephant who lost control


----------



## Mr. Newton

of it's bulging bowels


----------



## Gr3iz

over the airport at


----------



## Mr. Newton

the busy north pole


----------



## Gr3iz

toy store and pizza


----------



## Mr. Newton

kiosk stuffing pizza down


----------



## Gr3iz

the pants of unsuspecting


----------



## Mr. Newton

tourists with lots of


----------



## cwwozniak

souvenirs made from the


----------



## Grey03

soft silk that is


----------



## Mr. Newton

so rare that it


----------



## Cookiegal

it's very expensive and


----------



## cwwozniak

requires storage in a


----------



## Mr. Newton

bottomless pit located under


----------



## Grey03

the high mountain called


----------



## Mr. Newton

mount doom the dreaded


----------



## cwwozniak

place that airplane pilots


----------



## Mr. Newton

show their skills as


----------



## Mojave66

skywriters using nothing but


----------



## Mr. Newton

smoke blown out their


----------



## Cookiegal

rear ends after eating


----------



## Mr. Newton

smoked sausages laced with


----------



## Cookiegal

tons of garlic and


----------



## Mr. Newton

hot spices and dipped


----------



## Cookiegal

in chocolate from a


----------



## Mr. Newton

cascading chocolate river found


----------



## Cookiegal

only in the most remote


----------



## Gr3iz

jungles of East Jabib,


----------



## Mr. Newton

accessible only by climbing


----------



## Gr3iz

the poison ivy laden


----------



## Mr. Newton

snake infested steaming caldron


----------



## Gr3iz

inside the active volcano


----------



## Mr. Newton

where it was a


----------



## Gr3iz

crime to open up


----------



## HyperHenry

a cold can of


----------



## Mr. Newton

witches magic cold brew


----------



## HyperHenry

because it was intended


----------



## Mr. Newton

for the wee folk


----------



## Gr3iz

of the valley after


----------



## Mr. Newton

it was blessed with


----------



## HyperHenry

an appearance by the


----------



## Mr. Newton

most legendary sensation HyperHenry


----------



## cwwozniak

who of course dances


----------



## Mr. Newton

to the beat of


----------



## HyperHenry

Waylon and Willy and


----------



## cwwozniak

Merle and Hank and


----------



## Gr3iz

does so with such


----------



## Mr. Newton

flair and much joyful


----------



## Gr3iz

exuberance as to bewilder


----------



## HyperHenry

the moose hanging out


----------



## Mr. Newton

sipping cocktails and smoking


----------



## HyperHenry

a Cuban cigar from


----------



## Mr. Newton

the little old lady


----------



## Gr3iz

that won the roller


----------



## Mr. Newton

of the year award


----------



## HyperHenry

by making a huge


----------



## Gr3iz

footprint in the snow


----------



## Mr. Newton

while smoking a Cuban


----------



## Gr3iz

spliff that he'd smuggled


----------



## Mr. Newton

can't tell you how


----------



## HyperHenry

but it was in


----------



## Mr. Newton

a warm dark place


----------



## Gr3iz

where most fear to


----------



## Mr. Newton

send even their mother


----------



## cwwozniak

even though she raised


----------



## Mr. Newton

her eyebrows and glared


----------



## cwwozniak

at the driver of


----------



## HyperHenry

the pink taxi with


----------



## cwwozniak

a horn that sounds


----------



## Mr. Newton

like a turkey gobble


----------



## HyperHenry

attracting hungry people to


----------



## cwwozniak

their deaths, falling into


----------



## HyperHenry

the pit where the


----------



## Mr. Newton

leeches with sharp teeth


----------



## cwwozniak

that can chew through


----------



## Mr. Newton

flesh and bone faster


----------



## cwwozniak

than a piranha with


----------



## Mr. Newton

hyper flesh eating syndrome


----------



## cwwozniak

for which there is


----------



## Mr. Newton

but one magical defense


----------



## cwwozniak

that requires covering yourself


----------



## Mr. Newton

in a thick layer


----------



## cwwozniak

of Vegemite mixed with


----------



## Mr. Newton

chocolate syrup with sprinkles


----------



## cwwozniak

and then dancing around


----------



## Mr. Newton

naked in the moonlight


----------



## HyperHenry

until you get arrested


----------



## Mr. Newton

unless you are a


----------



## cwwozniak

fast talker who can


----------



## Mr. Newton

talk the talk and


----------



## Gr3iz

lie like a politician


----------



## Mr. Newton

so no more dancing


----------



## Gr3iz

around the truth, stomp


----------



## Mr. Newton

and smell the fragrant


----------



## Gr3iz

crushed rose petals while


----------



## Mr. Newton

contemplating your good fortune


----------



## cwwozniak

of looking exactly like


----------



## Mojave66

the girl you dated


----------



## Mr. Newton

from the planet of


----------



## cwwozniak

Amazon women who dominated


----------



## Mr. Newton

the men from Earth


----------



## cwwozniak

simply by flashing their


----------



## Mr. Newton

short sharp canine teeth


----------



## cwwozniak

they kept sharp by


----------



## Mr. Newton

chewing soft baby bones


----------



## Gr3iz

filled with hard flint


----------



## cwwozniak

mined from the depths


----------



## Mr. Newton

of Forbidden Mount Doom


----------



## Gr3iz

during the time of


----------



## Mr. Newton

the fourteen hidden realms


----------



## cwwozniak

plus two not so

Good morning, Mark and Mr. Newton.


----------



## Mr. Newton

which according to legend

Good morning cwwozniak


----------



## Gr3iz

may or may not

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## Mr. Newton

hold the recipe for


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandma's peach pineapple pie


----------



## Mr. Newton

which armies fought over


----------



## Gr3iz

for centuries until the


----------



## Mr. Newton

recipe was given to


----------



## Gr3iz

the Army chef who


----------



## Mr. Newton

fed the Orcs and


----------



## Gr3iz

then traded several large


----------



## Mr. Newton

obsolete quantum flux generators


----------



## cwwozniak

for some equally obsolete


----------



## Mr. Newton

gold ring to rule


----------



## HyperHenry

from the kitchen at


----------



## Mr. Newton

rare spaghetti tree found


----------



## cwwozniak

in the land of


----------



## Mr. Newton

the giant hairy spider


----------



## cwwozniak

whose web was strong


----------



## Mr. Newton

enough to support my


----------



## cwwozniak

family and their large


----------



## Mr. Newton

bowl of precious jems


----------



## cwwozniak

kept hidden inside of


----------



## Mr. Newton

the empty skull of


----------



## cwwozniak

the last person that


----------



## Mr. Newton

gazed upon the face


----------



## cwwozniak

of the wife of


----------



## Mr. Newton

the cruel overseer Krakus


----------



## cwwozniak

whose hams were very


----------



## Mr. Newton

robust and mouth watering


----------



## cwwozniak

due to the addition


----------



## Mr. Newton

that rare magical herb


----------



## cwwozniak

that only grows where


----------



## Mr. Newton

it's surrounded by deadly


----------



## cwwozniak

insects that prey on


----------



## Mr. Newton

people that are breathing


----------



## cwwozniak

heavily from all the


----------



## Mr. Newton

typing on keyboards all


----------



## cwwozniak

morning while pushing a


----------



## Mr. Newton

pin into a doll


----------



## Gr3iz

made out of fuzzy


----------



## Mr. Newton

belly button lint with


----------



## Gr3iz

traces of fingernail grime


----------



## cwwozniak

stuffed into an empty


----------



## Mr. Newton

empty cursed voodoo doll


----------



## cwwozniak

that looked like the

empty empty?


----------



## Mr. Newton

Child's Play Chucky doll,


empty empty,oops my bad,missed that!


----------



## cwwozniak

but wearing a tutu


----------



## Mr. Newton

to fool everyone into


----------



## Gr3iz

thinking it was really


----------



## Mr. Newton

not Satan's illegitimate son


----------



## Gr3iz

but, rather, just a


----------



## Mr. Newton

ordinary devious ankle biter


----------



## Gr3iz

acting normally, just as


----------



## Mr. Newton

darling little angels do


----------



## Gr3iz

prior to Christmas when


----------



## Mr. Newton

they want to manipulate


----------



## Cookiegal

their parents so that


----------



## Mr. Newton

more presents would appear


----------



## Gr3iz

as if by magic


----------



## Mr. Newton

but not black magic


----------



## Gr3iz

under the indoor tree


----------



## Mr. Newton

wrapped in colourful paper


----------



## Cookiegal

and ribbon with sparkles


----------



## cwwozniak

so shiny that they


----------



## Mr. Newton

they hurt your eyes


----------



## Gr3iz

especially when the flashbulbs


----------



## Mr. Newton

are reflected off the


----------



## Gr3iz

disco ball hanging over


----------



## cwwozniak

the guy trying to

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Mr. Newton

dance like John Travolta


----------



## Cookiegal

but instead looking rather


----------



## Mr. Newton

like Pee Wee Herman


----------



## cwwozniak

with bees in his


----------



## Mr. Newton

pants and snakes in


----------



## Cookiegal

his pockets that were


----------



## Mr. Newton

holding a lot of


----------



## cwwozniak

things not normally found


----------



## Mr. Newton

in pockets but in


----------



## HyperHenry

A safe at the


----------



## Mr. Newton

secret nuclear fallout bunker


----------



## HyperHenry

that was recently raided


----------



## Mr. Newton

looking for things not


----------



## cwwozniak

painted by the artist


----------



## Mr. Newton

Sir Paints a Lot


----------



## Mojave66

who once lost his


----------



## Mr. Newton

virginity but found it


----------



## Mojave66

again behind the canvas


----------



## Mr. Newton

under a steaming pile


----------



## HyperHenry

of St Bernard waste


----------



## Mr. Newton

cleverly disguised as the


----------



## HyperHenry

California Raisins except it


----------



## Mr. Newton

really was Sultana raisins


----------



## Gr3iz

as they appeared in

Happy New Year everyone! Unfortunately, Edsel Murphy is working overtime this year. We woke up this morning to loud noises coming from our home heating (I'm guessing blower motor bearings). By late afternoon, the blower motor must have seized up. If I turn it on, it just hums. So, we've got no heat on what is supposed to be the coldest night of the year (single digits in Memphis is chilly!), and over a holiday! At least my daughter's boyfriend works in HVAC. He just needs to get the part, which may be Tuesday, and he'll install it free. <sigh>


----------



## HyperHenry

the Miss America Pageant 

Sorry about your heater going out. I was through Memphis 2 months ago. I guess I should have waved. We may be back through when they fix the interstate. lol


----------



## Gr3iz

with support from the

I don't think they ever stop working on the Interstates around here!


----------



## Mr. Newton

new improved athletic supporter


----------



## HyperHenry

Made for bull riders


----------



## Mr. Newton

to support large bulls


----------



## HyperHenry

with their teeth so


----------



## Mr. Newton

nobody went home hungry


----------



## Gr3iz

after the parade celebrating


----------



## HyperHenry

The starship Enterprise landing


----------



## Mr. Newton

on the front lawn


----------



## Gr3iz

of the Pope's summer


----------



## HyperHenry

cabin by the lake


----------



## Mr. Newton

where Jason hangs out


----------



## HyperHenry

fighting with all the


----------



## Cookiegal

other horror film slashers


----------



## Mr. Newton

hiding in the closet


----------



## Cookiegal

just when Sydney least


----------



## Mr. Newton

expected to be grabbed


----------



## HyperHenry

by Big Bird and


----------



## Mr. Newton

the attractive demonic succubus


----------



## cwwozniak

that preferred to sleep


----------



## Mr. Newton

naked in the closet


----------



## Gr3iz

on top of the


----------



## cwwozniak

the sack filled with


----------



## Mr. Newton

brand new dollar bills


----------



## Gr3iz

that had been collected


----------



## Mr. Newton

for the poor orphans


----------



## cwwozniak

whose clothes were older


----------



## Mr. Newton

than old but still


----------



## cwwozniak

fashionable enough to wear


----------



## Mr. Newton

to the Grand Ball


----------



## cwwozniak

featuring a band that


----------



## Mr. Newton

would bring tears to


----------



## HyperHenry

Everyone who listened but


----------



## Mr. Newton

the band soon left


----------



## Cookiegal

and it grew very


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet while everyone waited


----------



## Gr3iz

for the ball to


----------



## HyperHenry

hit the drummer in


----------



## Gr3iz

the early morning hours


----------



## cwwozniak

of the first day


----------



## Mr. Newton

of the never ending


----------



## cwwozniak

winter in the northern


----------



## Mr. Newton

parts of new world


----------



## Gr3iz

found just this morning


----------



## Mr. Newton

beneath a frozen layer


----------



## Gr3iz

of methane gas and


----------



## Mr. Newton

chocolate ice cream with


----------



## dotty999

a frothy top of


----------



## Mr. Newton

whipped cream with a


----------



## cwwozniak

maraschino cherry on top


----------



## Mr. Newton

but unbeknownst to everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

involved, the majority of


----------



## Mr. Newton

the Federation Of Planets


----------



## cwwozniak

that included Uranus and


----------



## Mr. Newton

not a planet Pluto


----------



## cwwozniak

would associate with because


----------



## HyperHenry

he never went to


----------



## Mr. Newton

the Academy Of Celestial


----------



## cwwozniak

Consciousness and Cosmetology, where


----------



## Gr3iz

the keg parties were


----------



## Mr. Newton

well attended and successful


----------



## cwwozniak

despite the fact that


----------



## Mr. Newton

it wasn't Canadian beer


----------



## cwwozniak

brewed by monks that


----------



## Mr. Newton

had taken a vow


----------



## cwwozniak

to forever strike themselves


----------



## Mr. Newton

with empty mugs of


----------



## Gr3iz

pewter that had contained


----------



## Mr. Newton

the blood of the


----------



## Cookiegal

mass murderer who was


----------



## Mr. Newton

hidden in the dungeons


----------



## Cookiegal

of the castle off


----------



## Mr. Newton

grid and beyond reach


----------



## cwwozniak

of Dudley Do-Right the


----------



## Cookiegal

mountie who lost his


----------



## Mr. Newton

horse to the arch


----------



## cwwozniak

enemy of all who


----------



## Mr. Newton

live in the north


----------



## cwwozniak

who would never ever


----------



## Mr. Newton

be warm until they


----------



## cwwozniak

moved to warm, sunny


----------



## Mr. Newton

Southern Ontario Canada where


----------



## Cookiegal

you'd have to be


----------



## Mr. Newton

able to wear plaid


----------



## Mojave66

even while bathing in


----------



## Mr. Newton

the ice covered lake


----------



## cwwozniak

where ice fishermen spend


----------



## Mojave66

$32 to bribe the


----------



## Mr. Newton

children not to eat


----------



## cwwozniak

the bait that is


----------



## Mr. Newton

beer and bait snacking


----------



## Gr3iz

is not in the


----------



## Mr. Newton

ice fishing hut fridge


----------



## Cookiegal

next to the axe


----------



## Mr. Newton

for chopping off the


----------



## Cookiegal

heads of the frozen


----------



## Mr. Newton

children who ate the


----------



## cwwozniak

gingerbread house, home of


----------



## Cookiegal

the three bears that


----------



## Mr. Newton

could speak three languages


----------



## cwwozniak

understood only by natives


----------



## Mr. Newton

who could barely speak


----------



## Cookiegal

at all unless they


----------



## Mr. Newton

were fed fresh fish


----------



## cwwozniak

smaller than a man's


----------



## Mr. Newton

attention span which is


----------



## Cookiegal

about as big as


----------



## Mr. Newton

a four word sentence


----------



## dotty999

or a small fish


----------



## Mr. Newton

which left them trembling


----------



## Gr3iz

like teenyboppers who'd just


----------



## Mr. Newton

inherited one million dollars


----------



## Gr3iz

after meeting their heartthrob


----------



## Mr. Newton

they laughed and giggled


----------



## Cookiegal

until they were blue


----------



## Mr. Newton

which made them look


----------



## Cookiegal

like blueberries from the


----------



## Mr. Newton

Forbidden Forest blueberry patch


----------



## TheGingerNinja

Mr. Newton said:


> Forbidden Forest blueberry patch


Whose blueberries are very

'Morning, people!


----------



## Mr. Newton

addictive and possess magical 

good morning


----------



## Cookiegal

powers for healing and


----------



## Mr. Newton

a long happy life


----------



## cwwozniak

until the day that


----------



## Mr. Newton

the blueberries run out


----------



## Cookiegal

and they have to


----------



## Mr. Newton

suffer through extreme withdrawal


----------



## cwwozniak

and try substitutes which


----------



## Mr. Newton

never work because they


----------



## cwwozniak

have side effects that


----------



## Mr. Newton

make warts pop out


----------



## Cookiegal

on your private parts


----------



## Mr. Newton

which then swell up


----------



## Cookiegal

causing the pain to


----------



## Mr. Newton

make you turn blue


----------



## Gr3iz

and look very Smurf-like


----------



## Mr. Newton

so avoid blueberry substitutes


----------



## HyperHenry

except in your pancakes


----------



## Mr. Newton

but tell no one


----------



## Gr3iz

about your hired hand's


----------



## Mr. Newton

pancake making faux pas


----------



## HyperHenry

because if people knew


----------



## Mr. Newton

what mischief was afoot


----------



## Gr3iz

the reporters would be


----------



## HyperHenry

reporting on camel shortages


----------



## Gr3iz

during the worst sandstorm


----------



## Mr. Newton

ever recorded over water


----------



## Gr3iz

warmer than a hot-tub


----------



## Mr. Newton

in a Canadian winter


----------



## HyperHenry

attracting polar bears from


----------



## Mr. Newton

the tropics to come


----------



## Cookiegal

and swim in the


----------



## Gr3iz

overflowing toilet water that


----------



## Mr. Newton

adds so much to


----------



## Gr3iz

the ambiance of the


----------



## Mr. Newton

warming pristine polluted waters


----------



## Gr3iz

that any other activity


----------



## Mr. Newton

would be an affront


----------



## Gr3iz

to the dignity of


----------



## Mr. Newton

hairless polar bears with


----------



## Gr3iz

long sideburns that look


----------



## Mr. Newton

like hiding places for


----------



## Cookiegal

Easter eggs and chocolate


----------



## Mr. Newton

I didn't know that


----------



## Cookiegal

Huh?


----------



## Mr. Newton

polar bear sideburns hide


----------



## Gr3iz

their true identity when


----------



## cwwozniak

trying to sneak into


----------



## Gr3iz

the theater through the


----------



## cwwozniak

unlocked door that leads


----------



## Gr3iz

under the stage near


----------



## cwwozniak

the big lever that


----------



## Cookiegal

opens the trap door


----------



## cwwozniak

above the boiling vat


----------



## Cookiegal

of maple syrup from


----------



## cwwozniak

the sap that flows


----------



## Cookiegal

in the trees near


----------



## cwwozniak

the highway that nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

uses anymore, ever since


----------



## Cookiegal

that guy was murdered


----------



## Gr3iz

by a hitchhiker from


----------



## Cookiegal

a biker gang that


----------



## Gr3iz

lost their motorcycle licenses


----------



## Cookiegal

because they were caught


----------



## Gr3iz

urinating on a police


----------



## Cookiegal

cruiser that was parked


----------



## Gr3iz

at the doughnut shop


----------



## Cookiegal

with the lights flashing


----------



## cwwozniak

to the beat of


----------



## Cookiegal

Stayin' Alive...Stayin' Alive....


----------



## cwwozniak

blaring from a jukebox


----------



## Cookiegal

in the sleezy diner


----------



## cwwozniak

where cheeseburgers don't come


----------



## Gr3iz

the butcher, at least


----------



## cwwozniak

as far as any


----------



## Gr3iz

board certified butcher that


----------



## cwwozniak

bribed the board with


----------



## dotty999

a promise to supply


----------



## cwwozniak

them only the finest


----------



## dotty999

cuts of beef known


----------



## cwwozniak

from cattle fed only


----------



## Gr3iz

with magic mushrooms from


----------



## Cookiegal

the Jolly Green Giant's


----------



## Gr3iz

special garden, well hidden


----------



## cwwozniak

by a layer of 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

manure that smelled like


----------



## Cookiegal

a donkey's butt when


----------



## cwwozniak

the wind is blowing


----------



## Gr3iz

from the south, the


----------



## cwwozniak

same direction that most


----------



## Cookiegal

hot air comes from


----------



## HyperHenry

which would be Washington


----------



## Cookiegal

right in the middle


----------



## cwwozniak

of a Senate debate


----------



## HyperHenry

over spending by the


----------



## Gr3iz

corn cob pipe union


----------



## cwwozniak

to ban the use


----------



## HyperHenry

cwwozniak's private stash of


----------



## Gr3iz

wacky tobacky he keeps


----------



## cwwozniak

hidden inside of his


----------



## Gr3iz

socks and underwear drawer


----------



## HyperHenry

with all the other


----------



## Cookiegal

stuff he doesn't want


----------



## HyperHenry

but kept them because


----------



## cwwozniak

he's a hoarder that


----------



## HyperHenry

loves to stare at


----------



## cwwozniak

his neighbor who never


----------



## dotty999

looked back because fear


----------



## cwwozniak

of possibly seeing him


----------



## Gr3iz

watching them through the


----------



## HyperHenry

rear view mirror of


----------



## Cookiegal

the Lamborghini that he


----------



## cwwozniak

won when he bet


----------



## Cookiegal

on a horse to


----------



## cwwozniak

win a race against


----------



## Cookiegal

a greyhound on a


----------



## cwwozniak

skating rink the size


----------



## Gr3iz

of an Olympic pool


----------



## cwwozniak

and slipperier than a


----------



## HyperHenry

mountain road in Colorado


----------



## Gr3iz

covered in ice and


----------



## Cookiegal

snow after a storm


----------



## Gr3iz

of most intense proportions


----------



## cwwozniak

with drifts higher than


----------



## Cookiegal

the eye can see


----------



## HyperHenry

but climbable for a


----------



## dotty999

while until an unexpected


----------



## HyperHenry

snow slide took away


----------



## Cookiegal

any chance of ever


----------



## HyperHenry

making the olympic tryouts


----------



## dotty999

and certainly not driving


----------



## Cookiegal

very far up the


----------



## HyperHenry

road to another city


----------



## Cookiegal

to buy some yellow


----------



## dotty999

powder used to fix


----------



## cwwozniak

small holes in large

Hi, Dotty and Cookiegal.


----------



## HyperHenry

donuts made to feed


----------



## Cookiegal

cops who are on

Hi Chuck.


----------



## Gr3iz

another coffee break before


----------



## Cookiegal

answering a call for


----------



## HyperHenry

a cat in a


----------



## Cookiegal

drain pipe that is


----------



## dotty999

stuck so tight it


----------



## Cookiegal

can hardly breathe and


----------



## HyperHenry

is very hungry for


----------



## dotty999

a plate full of


----------



## HyperHenry

spaghetti and meat balls


----------



## Cookiegal

just like you make


----------



## cwwozniak

by opening a can


----------



## dotty999

and then forgetting how


----------



## cwwozniak

to turn on the


----------



## dotty999

charm when you noticed


----------



## Cookiegal

that someone was smiling


----------



## dotty999

in your direction but


----------



## cwwozniak

in a sinister way


----------



## Cookiegal

that really scared the


----------



## dotty999

dog who was innocently


----------



## Cookiegal

sniffing someone's leg before


----------



## cwwozniak

a clap of thunder


----------



## Cookiegal

caused him to cower


----------



## dotty999

and have an accident

these last few posts have really made me chuckle!


----------



## Gr3iz

in Cookie's left slipper


----------



## Cookiegal

which caused her to


----------



## cwwozniak

slip and hit her


----------



## Cookiegal

head on the back


----------



## cwwozniak

of Mark's humongous outstretched


----------



## Cookiegal

long-range telescope which hurt


----------



## Gr3iz

the adjustments and caused


----------



## cwwozniak

him to think Uranus 

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

might mean something besides

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the name of a


----------



## Cookiegal

smelly and dark hole


----------



## Gr3iz

from which a strong


----------



## cwwozniak

bacteria capable of causing


----------



## Cookiegal

someone to get very


----------



## Gr3iz

nauseated lived emerged seeking


----------



## Cookiegal

Hmmm.....no comprendo


----------



## cwwozniak

Cookiegal said:


> Hmmm.....no comprendo


Phew!! I thought it was just me having a senior moment when I tried to read Mark's entry.


----------



## Cookiegal

He screwed up in the 5 word thread too so he seems to be having a bad day.


----------



## cwwozniak

In that case, I'll continue where you left off.



Cookiegal said:


> someone to get very


nauseated to the point


----------



## dotty999

that they couldn't stop


----------



## cwwozniak

spewing warm chunks of


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, it did make sense if you went back far enough. At least, it did to me ...

last night's TV dinner


----------



## Cookiegal

that tasted like it


----------



## cwwozniak

chicken, but actually was


----------



## Gr3iz

recycled cardboard flavored with


----------



## cwwozniak

a secret blend of


----------



## Gr3iz

herbs and spices and


----------



## cwwozniak

hermetically sealed in a


----------



## Cookiegal

hyperbaric chamber with Michael


----------



## cwwozniak

Moore who invited you


----------



## Cookiegal

to audition for a


----------



## cwwozniak

documentary about the former


----------



## Gr3iz

mushroom grower who now


----------



## Cookiegal

will go ask Alice


----------



## Gr3iz

just what it's like


----------



## dotty999

to find your old


----------



## cwwozniak

high school English teacher

Hi, Dotty and Mark.


----------



## HyperHenry

at a country music


----------



## Gr3iz

jamboree that also featured


----------



## HyperHenry

dotty999 playing on her


----------



## Gr3iz

sofa while others stood


----------



## cwwozniak

drinking whiskey and rye


----------



## Cookiegal

while the jester sat


----------



## cwwozniak

on the sidelines with


----------



## Cookiegal

Queen Elizabeth and her


----------



## HyperHenry

trained bears doing the


----------



## Gr3iz

absolute best impression of


----------



## Cookiegal

Elvis Presley you've ever


----------



## dotty999

heard of though actually


----------



## Gr3iz

Peewee Herman came to


----------



## HyperHenry

impress Cookiegal to sing


----------



## Gr3iz

the Ballad of Easy


----------



## cwwozniak

Rider while showing off


----------



## Gr3iz

her pretty pink lacy


----------



## cwwozniak

scarf (don't want to get an admin mad at me) wrapped around her


----------



## Cookiegal

I promise I won't get made Chuck.... 

neck to keep it


----------



## cwwozniak

warm and highlighting her


----------



## Cookiegal

beautiful smile and lovely


----------



## cwwozniak

eyes that sparkled like


----------



## dotty999

personality which has always


----------



## Cookiegal

It seems the last two overlap. Both are good  but which do we follow?


----------



## cwwozniak

Next players choice?


----------



## Gr3iz

shown through in her


----------



## Cookiegal

way of dealing with


----------



## HyperHenry

the rude people at


----------



## Gr3iz

her side job, us,


----------



## Cookiegal

especially Mark because he


----------



## HyperHenry

makes her cook him


----------



## dotty999

up a story to


----------



## Cookiegal

make everyone think he


----------



## dotty999

has the upper hand


----------



## Cookiegal

when in actual fact


----------



## dotty999

he hasn't a clue


----------



## Gr3iz

as to how to


----------



## HyperHenry

change a baby's diaper


----------



## Gr3iz

when it is filled


----------



## HyperHenry

chocolate pudding and a


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

scoopful of sherry trifle


----------



## cwwozniak

with fresh raspberries from


----------



## Gr3iz

the Black Forest where


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

there are best quality


----------



## cwwozniak

mushrooms that when eaten


----------



## HyperHenry

help you to see


----------



## Cookiegal

things that aren't even


----------



## Gr3iz

possible with Orange Barrel


----------



## HyperHenry

but possible with the


----------



## Gr3iz

little mushrooms found under


----------



## HyperHenry

the huge rock at


----------



## cwwozniak

the entrance of the


----------



## HyperHenry

land of the giant


----------



## Gr3iz

pack rat who collected


----------



## HyperHenry

rotten goose eggs like


----------



## cwwozniak

you would find hidden


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter morning in the


----------



## HyperHenry

park for all the


----------



## Gr3iz

kiddies in their new


----------



## cwwozniak

clothes which they promptly


----------



## Gr3iz

get as dirty as

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## HyperHenry

a pig in a


----------



## Gr3iz

mud wrestling contest with


----------



## HyperHenry

hunters trying to get


----------



## cwwozniak

a license to hunt


----------



## Gr3iz

wabbits during duck hunting


----------



## HyperHenry

games on an old


----------



## Gr3iz

Indian Reservation that used


----------



## cwwozniak

clever marketing to sell


----------



## dotty999

their feathers to some


----------



## Cookiegal

birds who had lost


----------



## cwwozniak

their way while flying


----------



## Gr3iz

behind a Boeing 747


----------



## cwwozniak

that's carrying the only


----------



## Gr3iz

living relative of the


----------



## cwwozniak

artist formerly known as


----------



## Cookiegal

Sasquatch who freely roamed


----------



## HyperHenry

the prairies east of


----------



## Gr3iz

East Jabib, near the


----------



## HyperHenry

monument wall honoring the


----------



## cwwozniak

construction of the twelve


----------



## dotty999

apostles statues that were


----------



## cwwozniak

carved out of solid


----------



## Gr3iz

mahogany by a Jewish


----------



## cwwozniak

carpenter who only worked


----------



## Cookiegal

when he felt like


----------



## dotty999

he needed to try


----------



## cwwozniak

to impress the young


----------



## TechAsker

so that they would


----------



## Gr3iz

vote for him for


----------



## cwwozniak

the office of vice


----------



## Gr3iz

king with the most


----------



## dotty999

horrible habit of putting


----------



## Gr3iz

things in his mouth


----------



## cwwozniak

that most sane people


----------



## Gr3iz

would fear to step


----------



## cwwozniak

into without covering their


----------



## Gr3iz

shoes with little booties

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

decorated with sequins and


----------



## Gr3iz

rhinestones in a pattern


----------



## cwwozniak

that a grown man


----------



## dotty999

wouldn't know how to


----------



## Gr3iz

create unless he was


----------



## dotty999

taught by a woman


----------



## cwwozniak

that would never allow


----------



## dotty999

a mistake to be


----------



## Gr3iz

kept secret because that


----------



## cwwozniak

could be misunderstood as


----------



## Gr3iz

admitting that you are


----------



## cwwozniak

someone who secretly wears


----------



## Gr3iz

jewelry in rather unusual 

Happy Hump Day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

places only visible to

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

intimate (or very curious)


----------



## cwwozniak

friends who would not


----------



## Gr3iz

reveal any private information


----------



## cwwozniak

unless they were subjected


----------



## dotty999

to a thumb screw!


----------



## Gr3iz

That would be the


----------



## dotty999

last resort if the


----------



## cwwozniak

safety of the world


----------



## Gr3iz

were compromised due to


----------



## HOBOcs

the release of the


----------



## HyperHenry

new Star Trek movie


----------



## Gr3iz

which rehashes some of


----------



## Cookiegal

Captain Kirk's very old


----------



## cwwozniak

love life, going back


----------



## Gr3iz

to his fascination for


----------



## dotty999

his reflection in the


----------



## cwwozniak

chrome bumper of his


----------



## HOBOcs

vintage 63 corvette stingray


----------



## HyperHenry

with three flat tires


----------



## cwwozniak

and a very rusty

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

frame that had been


----------



## HyperHenry

in the lake for over


----------



## Gr3iz

four words, like the


----------



## cwwozniak

rules for this game


----------



## Gr3iz

forbid, especially on days


----------



## HyperHenry

I am brain dead (OOOOOOPS!!!!!)


----------



## Gr3iz

S'OK. We've all done it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

and need enough coffee

Hi, Mark! Your post didn't sound like a game entry to me. I am going with Henry's last post counting as an entry.


----------



## HyperHenry

to sink the Titanic


----------



## Gr3iz

like a leaf in


----------



## cwwozniak

sewer drain during a


----------



## HyperHenry

flash flood caused by


----------



## Cookiegal

Chuck's nightly bathroom runs


----------



## HyperHenry

where he would deposit


----------



## dotty999

his dressing gown in


----------



## HyperHenry

his wife's hamper because


----------



## Gr3iz

it was closer to


----------



## Cookiegal

her side of the


----------



## cwwozniak

family which included all


----------



## Gr3iz

the dirty laundry that


----------



## cwwozniak

needed 4 boxes of


----------



## Cookiegal

Tide just to get


----------



## dotty999

the stains out of


----------



## Cookiegal

the boxers he was


----------



## cwwozniak

waving around like a


----------



## Cookiegal

lunatic who should be


----------



## dotty999

chastised for his bad


----------



## HyperHenry

habit of throwing away


----------



## Gr3iz

partially eaten banana and


----------



## cwwozniak

peanut butter sandwich with


----------



## dotty999

virtually no idea why


----------



## cwwozniak

buttered toast will always

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

land buttered side down


----------



## Cookiegal

no matter how hard


----------



## cwwozniak

you try to flip


----------



## Cookiegal

the house you just


----------



## HyperHenry

bought by winning the


----------



## dotty999

local lottery which pays


----------



## cwwozniak

out $10,000,000.00 spread over


----------



## Cookiegal

one week and then


----------



## HyperHenry

the IRS will be


----------



## Gr3iz

digging deep into your


----------



## cwwozniak

pockets to remove their


----------



## Cookiegal

hook that they placed


----------



## HyperHenry

to carry out your


----------



## cwwozniak

nefarious plan to rule


----------



## HyperHenry

the world by using


----------



## Cookiegal

mind games and also


----------



## cwwozniak

enough Hai Karate aftershave


----------



## Cookiegal

to choke an ox


----------



## cwwozniak

within a radius of


----------



## Cookiegal

several thousand miles plus


----------



## cwwozniak

the jetstream would carry


----------



## HyperHenry

helium balloons across the


----------



## cwwozniak

vast wasteland known as


----------



## Cookiegal

Illinois where one of


----------



## HyperHenry

got popped by a


----------



## Cookiegal

huh?


----------



## HOBOcs

hmmmm..... a sky diver with


----------



## Gr3iz

pockets the size of


----------



## cwwozniak

saddlebags, and lined with


----------



## Gr3iz

catnip, just in case


----------



## cwwozniak

they landed surrounded by


----------



## dotty999

numerous cats that were


----------



## Gr3iz

trying to impersonate the


----------



## HyperHenry

MGM lion by doing


----------



## Gr3iz

a flip and landing


----------



## cwwozniak

on top of the


----------



## RT

tallest building of all


----------



## cwwozniak

the ones behind the


----------



## HyperHenry

outhouse the cops use


----------



## Gr3iz

when the need to


----------



## RT

stop drop and roll


----------



## cwwozniak

a doobie long enough


----------



## HyperHenry

be lit by a


----------



## cwwozniak

match on the end


----------



## Gr3iz

of a yard stick


----------



## cwwozniak

taped to the end


----------



## Gr3iz

of a ten foot


----------



## cwwozniak

pole supported by two


----------



## Cookiegal

monkeys picking bugs off


----------



## cwwozniak

the windshield of a


----------



## HyperHenry

747 bound for the


----------



## Gr3iz

far reaches of the


----------



## cwwozniak

distant land known only


----------



## Cookiegal

as Far Far Away


----------



## Gr3iz

and populated by


----------



## RT

*Mark, it's a* four *word story *


----------



## Gr3iz

Oops!

and populated by the


----------



## RT

species known only as


----------



## Gr3iz

the Stinky Pinkies, probably


----------



## RT

but also known as


----------



## Gr3iz

the tribe that had


----------



## RT

a reputation for


----------



## dotty999

cooking up a strange


----------



## RT

* Wait, nobody caught it? I just posted 3 words, just like I pointed out to Mark moments ago... so to follow his lead...Oops! *
Well, carry on folks...


----------



## Gr3iz

brew made out of


----------



## RT

hops, barley, malt and


----------



## dotty999

tea which was thought


----------



## RT

to have health benefits


----------



## dotty999

though it could cause


----------



## Gr3iz

mild intoxication if taken


----------



## cwwozniak

in quantities exceeding about


----------



## Gr3iz

the equivalent of the


----------



## RT

measure of six cups


----------



## Gr3iz

of stomach acid, guaranteed


----------



## cwwozniak

to trigger the worst

Hi, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

case of heartburn this

Hey Chuck! Happy Daytona Day! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

side of the Mason

Mark, are you rooting for a particular driver?


----------



## Gr3iz

Dixon line, even with

Yeah, but he was just caught up in a wreck in front of him ... <sigh> The #4 of Kevin Harvick.


----------



## cwwozniak

drinking a whole bottle

I turned the race on for just a little while and caught the collisions of Suarez, Jimmie, Jones, and Byron in lap 60. The in car camera views and the radio communications were interesting. I swear Fox was showing more commercials and what happened in the race during the commercials than live racing.


----------



## HOBOcs

of Jim Beam's best

I caught the last couple of wrecks as well... sorry about your #4 great about #3


----------



## Gr3iz

man's champagne that he

Yeah, to be expected at Daytona. We'll pick back up again ...


----------



## HOBOcs

couldn't keep down after


----------



## Gr3iz

having a few bottles


----------



## cwwozniak

of vinegar added to


----------



## HyperHenry

baking soda and water


----------



## cwwozniak

making enough foam to


----------



## Gr3iz

cover the entire inside


----------



## cwwozniak

of a medium sized


----------



## HOBOcs

Kitchen and oozing out


----------



## Gr3iz

the open door leading


----------



## cwwozniak

to the basement where


----------



## Gr3iz

it collected in a


----------



## cwwozniak

blue vase decorated with


----------



## Gr3iz

windmills and a floral


----------



## dotty999

tribute to the late


----------



## Gr3iz

great master of the


----------



## cwwozniak

the game that requires


----------



## HOBOcs

a four word sentence


----------



## Gr3iz

be typed in when


----------



## Cookiegal

you would rather do


----------



## Gr3iz

whatever you want to


----------



## cwwozniak

but know that Dotty

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

will always have her

Hey Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

tuna to slap you


----------



## Gr3iz

into submission if you


----------



## Cookiegal

dare to not play


----------



## dotty999

by the rules which


----------



## Gr3iz

are set forth by


----------



## HOBOcs

and enforced vigorously when


----------



## cwwozniak

Dotty is having a


----------



## Gr3iz

hard time dealing with

Hey Chuck! Hey Jim!


----------



## cwwozniak

repeating a word that


----------



## Cookiegal

someone else thought was


----------



## cwwozniak

naughty, but most people


----------



## Gr3iz

use in daily conversations


----------



## cwwozniak

with their spouses or

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

other romantic interests, however

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

these may cause some


----------



## cwwozniak

problems if both of


----------



## RT

them violate the terms

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

written in blood on

Hiya, RT!


----------



## RT

the hidden book concealed


----------



## cwwozniak

to look like an


----------



## Gr3iz

egg carton on steroids


----------



## RT

but the detective deduced


----------



## Gr3iz

the location of the


----------



## Cookiegal

weapon that was used


----------



## Gr3iz

to commit the latest


----------



## cwwozniak

armed robbery of a

Hi, Cookiegal and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

truck filled with several


----------



## cwwozniak

tons of finely crushed


----------



## Gr3iz

pecans on their way


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Chuck.

to be sold to


----------



## Gr3iz

the poor people who


----------



## cwwozniak

eat them mixed with


----------



## Gr3iz

raisins and pine nuts


----------



## cwwozniak

and held together with


----------



## Cookiegal

marshmallows and other sticky


----------



## Gr3iz

substances that are regulated


----------



## cwwozniak

to prevent anyone from


----------



## Cookiegal

consuming too much and


----------



## Gr3iz

becoming the biological equivalent


----------



## Cookiegal

of a shrimp with


----------



## dotty999

an eating disorder due


----------



## RT

to love of chocolate


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream that has


----------



## Cookiegal

melted to a glob


----------



## cwwozniak

of sticky rainbow colored


----------



## Cookiegal

strings of snot from


----------



## RT

where you'd expect it


----------



## Gr3iz

to emerge during the


----------



## Cookiegal

flu season when you


----------



## cwwozniak

sneeze hard enough to


----------



## Cookiegal

send it flying over


----------



## cwwozniak

the heads of people


----------



## Cookiegal

who didn't have time


----------



## Gr3iz

to duck in order


----------



## cwwozniak

not get smacked by


----------



## Cookiegal

cheater


----------



## cwwozniak

whoopsy

to not get smacked


----------



## Cookiegal

in a place that


----------



## Gr3iz

is best not smacked


----------



## cwwozniak

unless the smackee is


----------



## Gr3iz

one's ex-wife who has


----------



## cwwozniak

deserved to be smacked


----------



## Gr3iz

ever since the incident


----------



## cwwozniak

involving a pizza delivery


----------



## Gr3iz

during a business trip


----------



## Cookiegal

that turned into a


----------



## Gr3iz

hospital stay due to


----------



## cwwozniak

the pizza being contaminated


----------



## Cookiegal

with mushrooms that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been grown in a


----------



## Gr3iz

cow pie way out


----------



## Cookiegal

in a farmer's field


----------



## Gr3iz

just south of the


----------



## cwwozniak

Mason Dixon Line and


----------



## Cookiegal

just north of the


----------



## cwwozniak

interstate highway that connects


----------



## Gr3iz

Dallas with the east


----------



## RT

perimeter of the town


----------



## cwwozniak

that was once the

Anybody getting a different page layout on this page than pages in other forums on this site?


----------



## RT

main route to the

Chuck, I can't say at this time, I'm stuck in Safe Mode atm, so everything looks weird anyway 
but it looks the same, page to page, otherwise.


----------



## Cookiegal

No difference here either.


----------



## cwwozniak

Getting back to the game and RT's "main route to the" entry ...

warehouse where they store


----------



## Cookiegal

Chuck, I didn't move the ones that had lines for the game in them but I moved the others which give us enough to go on to troubleshoot the issue to Site Comments.

Please carry on with the game here.


----------



## Cookiegal

firecrackers to be used


----------



## Gr3iz

in scaring off the


----------



## cwwozniak

buzzards circling around the



Cookiegal said:


> Chuck, I didn't move the ones that had lines for the game in them but I moved the others which give us enough to go on to troubleshoot the issue to Site Comments.


Thank you.


----------



## Gr3iz

campgrounds during the annual


----------



## Cookiegal

pie eating contest that


----------



## RT

resulted in tragedy as


----------



## cwwozniak

some pies were filled


----------



## Cookiegal

with poison that immediately


----------



## cwwozniak

killed anyone that ate


----------



## Gr3iz

the pie and then


----------



## dotty999

just as it got


----------



## Gr3iz

as far as the


----------



## Cookiegal

intestines it would spew


----------



## cwwozniak

a purple goo that


----------



## Cookiegal

smelled like something that


----------



## dotty999

the cat dragged in


----------



## Cookiegal

from the barn behind


----------



## dotty999

the graves that contained


----------



## Gr3iz

the remains of the


----------



## cwwozniak

last person that attempted


----------



## Gr3iz

to crack the code


----------



## Cookiegal

that was needed to


----------



## cwwozniak

find the buried pirate's


----------



## Cookiegal

sister who tought he


----------



## RT

^ taw a puddy tat!


----------



## Cookiegal

clever scarecrow! 

when in fact he


----------



## Gr3iz

really saw a large


----------



## Cookiegal

yellow submarine that sailed


----------



## RT

under water across the


----------



## cwwozniak

international date line, causing


----------



## Gr3iz

panic in the final


----------



## cwwozniak

lap of the Daytona


----------



## Gr3iz

Beach windsurfing competition presented


----------



## cwwozniak

by the TV network


----------



## Gr3iz

dedicated to the preservation


----------



## RT

of wildlife rarely seen


----------



## Gr3iz

these days due to


----------



## HOBOcs

buses running down the


----------



## Gr3iz

side of the mountain


----------



## Cookiegal

where they used to


----------



## cwwozniak

have competitions to find


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest basket weaver


----------



## dotty999

known to be able


----------



## Gr3iz

to weave a set


----------



## HOBOcs

in under five minutes


----------



## dotty999

giving extra time to


----------



## Cookiegal

carefully sew up the


----------



## cwwozniak

split seam that exposed


----------



## Cookiegal

some parts that should


----------



## cwwozniak

never be seen by


----------



## Gr3iz

the younger viewing audience


----------



## Cookiegal

because it might make


----------



## cwwozniak

them want to watch


----------



## Gr3iz

the mating rituals of


----------



## dotty999

the lesser known red


----------



## Gr3iz

garden slugs that are


----------



## HOBOcs

notorious for their unique


----------



## Cookiegal

and slimy way of


----------



## cwwozniak

selling used cars to


----------



## Cookiegal

unsuspecting people who think


----------



## cwwozniak

they are buying a


----------



## HOBOcs

real gem of a


----------



## Gr3iz

buggy, but instead are


----------



## dotty999

really getting an inferior


----------



## RT

piece of junk that


----------



## dotty999

you would expect to


----------



## RT

be able to return


----------



## dotty999

the reason being a


----------



## RT

a fault with the


----------



## cwwozniak

flux capacitor leaking like

Hi, Dotty and RT!


----------



## RT

crazy, while the problem

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

seemed to worsen due

Hi Chuck!


----------



## RT

to lack of maintenance


----------



## cwwozniak

that also triggered huge


----------



## Gr3iz

performance shifts in the


----------



## RT

tectonic plates in the


----------



## Gr3iz

aftermath of what was


----------



## RT

almost nearly the worst


----------



## Cookiegal

disaster in the history


----------



## Gr3iz

of the pie contest


----------



## RT

because the pies were


----------



## cwwozniak

topped with shaving cream


----------



## dotty999

which could have caused


----------



## Gr3iz

a severe allergic reaction


----------



## dotty999

resulting in a nasty


----------



## Gr3iz

looking rash developing on


----------



## RT

all that have beards


----------



## cwwozniak

like the ZZ Top


----------



## Gr3iz

band members who have


----------



## cwwozniak

secretly wished for a


----------



## Gr3iz

blonde in the back


----------



## HOBOcs

looking in the mirror


----------



## Gr3iz

to ensure that her


----------



## Cookiegal

dark roots weren't showing


----------



## cwwozniak

up in photos taken


----------



## dotty999

by a guy who


----------



## cwwozniak

specialized in photographing only


----------



## dotty999

when he was sure


----------



## cwwozniak

nobody was watching him


----------



## dotty999

which was unusual because


----------



## cwwozniak

he usually wore brightly


----------



## dotty999

coloured spectacles that tended


----------



## Gr3iz

to accentuate his oversized


----------



## dotty999

nose which was a


----------



## Gr3iz

bit like a cave


----------



## Cookiegal

on one side and


----------



## dotty999

on the other a


----------



## cwwozniak

a rather large, red


----------



## dotty999

balloon which seemed to


----------



## RT

accent his clownish appearence


----------



## Gr3iz

which made for a


----------



## RT

nosy neighbor's inquiry about


----------



## dotty999

the condition of his


----------



## Gr3iz

nostrils rather a pleasant


----------



## cwwozniak

conversation about the latest


----------



## Gr3iz

medical procedures that can


----------



## RT

result in lawsuits due to


----------



## cwwozniak

the scars that resemble


----------



## Cookiegal

private parts of the


----------



## cwwozniak

long extinct grey wooly


----------



## dotty999

jumper, a type of


----------



## Gr3iz

spider monkey that used


----------



## cwwozniak

a sharp stick to


----------



## dotty999

ward off the scary


----------



## cwwozniak

clown carrying a rather

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

interesting book about the

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

origins of words used


----------



## dotty999

in such a way


----------



## cwwozniak

their meaning could be


----------



## dotty999

taken to imply that


----------



## Gr3iz

the user knows exactly


----------



## cwwozniak

what the listener will


----------



## RT

hear, if read aloud


----------



## Cookiegal

in front of a


----------



## cwwozniak

college student that believes


----------



## Gr3iz

in the power of


----------



## dotty999

the people who voted


----------



## Gr3iz

to overthrow the existing


----------



## dotty999

Powers that be enabling


----------



## HOBOcs

people to use their


----------



## dotty999

discretion when they are


----------



## Gr3iz

acting out their naughtiest


----------



## dotty999

thoughts which included riding


----------



## Gr3iz

off into the sunset


----------



## dotty999

complete with a new


----------



## HOBOcs

wide brim cowboy hat


----------



## Gr3iz

and a two bit


----------



## cwwozniak

binary counter that only


----------



## RT

counted on the kindness


----------



## cwwozniak

of strangers to feed

Hello, RT!


----------



## RT

Hiya back Chuck! 
(BTW, glad to see you got the reference, there )

those who eat cake


----------



## cwwozniak

because Marie-Antoinette wanted them

Hyphenated words count as one word, right?


----------



## Gr3iz

sold in large quantities


----------



## dotty999

to enable her in


----------



## Gr3iz

her capacity as the


----------



## dotty999

new keeper of the


----------



## Gr3iz

public records regarding the


----------



## HOBOcs

note just passed in


----------



## dotty999

by a stranger who


----------



## RT

seemed suspiciously wary of


----------



## dotty999

the officer carrying some


----------



## Gr3iz

plastic bags containing suspiciously


----------



## cwwozniak

smelling leaves that suspiciously


----------



## Gr3iz

disappeared from the official


----------



## Cookiegal

evidence room that is


----------



## cwwozniak

directly below the office


----------



## RT

of the Chief Inspector


----------



## cwwozniak

of mattress tags, who


----------



## dotty999

was in the process


----------



## Gr3iz

of examining the contents


----------



## Cookiegal

of a laptop that


----------



## RT

self destructed right after


----------



## cwwozniak

Windows 10 was updated


----------



## Cookiegal

and before any data


----------



## cwwozniak

was backed up to


----------



## dotty999

the hilt which could


----------



## Gr3iz

explain why the owner


----------



## Cookiegal

decided to just drop


----------



## cwwozniak

a bowling ball on


----------



## dotty999

his foot to make


----------



## cwwozniak

him eligible to receive

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## RT

worker's compensation, which unfortunately


----------



## cwwozniak

was denied because he


----------



## Cookiegal

was stupid enough to


----------



## RT

use a false name


----------



## cwwozniak

when filling out the


----------



## dotty999

application form for a


----------



## Gr3iz

bowling license, something normally


----------



## dotty999

completed by a senior


----------



## cwwozniak

citizen before they go


----------



## Gr3iz

out for a night


----------



## cwwozniak

of mooning the people


----------



## Cookiegal

sitting on their porches


----------



## cwwozniak

and sipping from cold


----------



## Cookiegal

cans of beer from


----------



## cwwozniak

a brewery that still


----------



## Gr3iz

hires from the bottom


----------



## RT

of the top applicants


----------



## dotty999

who had planned to


----------



## Gr3iz

dumpster dive for their


----------



## cwwozniak

furniture to redecorate the


----------



## Gr3iz

hovel before the annual


----------



## cwwozniak

parade commemorating the first


----------



## Gr3iz

time anyone had ever


----------



## cwwozniak

went faster than the


----------



## Gr3iz

speed of a giant


----------



## cwwozniak

baseball team mascot that


----------



## dotty999

was thought to be


----------



## cwwozniak

sabotaging the other team's


----------



## Cookiegal

balls when they weren't


----------



## RT

really smart enough to


----------



## Cookiegal

know how to do


----------



## Gr3iz

the mambo with a


----------



## dotty999

new partner who wanted


----------



## RT

to learn a new


----------



## dotty999

move that would enable


----------



## HOBOcs

both feet to independently


----------



## Gr3iz

leave the ground, while


----------



## cwwozniak

balancing a wine filled


----------



## Cookiegal

glass on his nose


----------



## cwwozniak

while dancing girls shimmied


----------



## RT

as to distract attention


----------



## cwwozniak

from the man drilling


----------



## RT

into the bank vault


----------



## cwwozniak

thought to contain the


----------



## Cookiegal

holy grail that everyone


----------



## cwwozniak

believes will solve their


----------



## Gr3iz

financial woes, even though


----------



## cwwozniak

the only way to


----------



## Gr3iz

cash in on it

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

was to sell their

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

share in their father's


----------



## cwwozniak

bitcoin mining operation that


----------



## Gr3iz

had been running since


----------



## cwwozniak

Donald Trump was still


----------



## RT

sitting on the toilet


----------



## dotty999

deciding whether he needed


----------



## cwwozniak

to tweet about his


----------



## Gr3iz

latest movement or wait


----------



## cwwozniak

until Fox News reporters


----------



## HOBOcs

decided it was fake


----------



## Gr3iz

enough to headline their


----------



## cwwozniak

coverage of the debate


----------



## RT

about the effectiveness of


----------



## cwwozniak

using mayonaise as a


----------



## Gr3iz

lubricant during an otherwise


----------



## cwwozniak

normal NASCAR race held


----------



## RT

at night that resulted 

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

in some fans thinking


----------



## cwwozniak

they could flash their


----------



## Cookiegal

boobs as well as


----------



## cwwozniak

their cabooses at any


----------



## Gr3iz

passerby without the fear


----------



## RT

of being photographed by


----------



## cwwozniak

tourists taking selfies next


----------



## Gr3iz

the wooden Indian out


----------



## cwwozniak

in front of the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

only barber shop with


----------



## Cookiegal

no windows because of


----------



## dotty999

the ruling that stated


----------



## cwwozniak

any windows needed to

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## RT

be updated by Microsoft


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to continue

Hi RT!


----------



## RT

the use of any

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

small animals for the


----------



## Gr3iz

preservation of the local

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

society for their usage


----------



## cwwozniak

in ceremonies honoring fallen


----------



## RT

angels that hover above


----------



## dotty999

the clouds searching for


----------



## Cookiegal

their loved ones who


----------



## cwwozniak

have no idea that


----------



## Gr3iz

it is Hump Day


----------



## RT

so camels are rejoicing


----------



## Gr3iz

in the fact that


----------



## dotty999

those with two humps


----------



## cwwozniak

are more attractive to

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## RT

Bactrian, rather than Dromedary


----------



## Cookiegal

camels who only have


----------



## dotty999

to point out their


----------



## Cookiegal

flaws to those who


----------



## dotty999

are particularly interested in


----------



## cwwozniak

camel flaws as compared


----------



## RT

other flawless creatures who


----------



## dotty999

are thought to be


----------



## RT

spiritual in nature but


----------



## Gr3iz

don't really believe in


----------



## dotty999

anything that could alter


----------



## RT

their personal schedules which


----------



## dotty999

could seriously damage their


----------



## Gr3iz

psyches to the point


----------



## RT

of no return but


----------



## Gr3iz

with adequate therapy and


----------



## Cookiegal

millions of dollars they


----------



## cwwozniak

could become the next


----------



## RT

the next president of


----------



## Gr3iz

Department of Redundancy Department


----------



## dotty999

serving to address issues


----------



## Gr3iz

of repetition wherever they


----------



## cwwozniak

are found or located

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Redundancy





Gr3iz said:


> repetition


Nice catch Mark.


----------



## Cookiegal

even in game threads


----------



## cwwozniak

that bring out the


----------



## dotty999

devilish side of one


----------



## Gr3iz

or another of us

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear! Thanks Cook!;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

who prefer to remain


----------



## Gr3iz

in communications with our


----------



## dotty999

alter ego which can


----------



## cwwozniak

result in arguments over


----------



## Gr3iz

what the voices in


----------



## cwwozniak

their heads want to


----------



## dotty999

communicate to those who


----------



## Cookiegal

can't hear them but


----------



## cwwozniak

believe the moon is


----------



## dotty999

a balloon which has


----------



## HOBOcs

a clown face like


----------



## Gr3iz

the president of a


----------



## cwwozniak

country once known for

Hi, Dotty, Mark and Jim!


----------



## dotty999

fun and frolics among


----------



## cwwozniak

his staff who would


----------



## dotty999

stand back and watch


----------



## Gr3iz

the Three Stooges all

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

because they had a

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lemon meringue pie that


----------



## dotty999

they knew would be


----------



## Cookiegal

devoured before anyone could


----------



## RT

have their cake and


----------



## Gr3iz

complain about the cost


----------



## Cookiegal

of tickets to see


----------



## RT

a holographic performance of


----------



## Gr3iz

_The Muppets take Manhattan_


----------



## RT

which happened to happen


----------



## cwwozniak

on the same day


----------



## dotty999

as the big game


----------



## cwwozniak

between two teams that


----------



## dotty999

weren't interested in the


----------



## Gr3iz

time of day that


----------



## cwwozniak

the president tweeted about


----------



## Gr3iz

brushing his teeth while

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

trying to find his


----------



## Gr3iz

navel with both hands


----------



## RT

tied behind his back


----------



## dotty999

which was only possible


----------



## cwwozniak

because his wife wanted

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to play a game


----------



## RT

that cost taxpayers millions


----------



## cwwozniak

of dollars every time


----------



## dotty999

they went to court


----------



## Gr3iz

to determine whether or


----------



## RT

not it's really worth


----------



## cwwozniak

attending college longer than


----------



## RT

Methusela lived, but learned


----------



## cwwozniak

the proper way to


----------



## RT

avoid class without getting


----------



## dotty999

found out though maybe


----------



## RT

some teachers ignore the


----------



## Gr3iz

role in favor of


----------



## dotty999

supporting those who seemed


----------



## Gr3iz

to have much more


----------



## Cookiegal

need for something that


----------



## Gr3iz

made them happy, rather


----------



## cwwozniak

than nourish their need


----------



## Gr3iz

for the ritualistic harvesting


----------



## RT

of the seeds needed


----------



## Gr3iz

to create the next


----------



## cwwozniak

cannabis variant, so potent

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

it was barely legal


----------



## Gr3iz

outside the offices of

Hey Chuck! Hey Randy!


----------



## RT

Lea and Perrins where

Howdy Mark, Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

only the finest in


----------



## cwwozniak

rotting anchovies are blended

Hi Randy!


----------



## dotty999

to produce a rather

Hi Chuck!


----------



## RT

delicious condiment used for

G'day Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

the absolute finest tasting


----------



## cwwozniak

cuts of meat from


----------



## Gr3iz

the happiest cows on


----------



## dotty999

this side of the


----------



## cwwozniak

pasture, where they only


----------



## Gr3iz

worry about where to


----------



## dotty999

rest when they need


----------



## Gr3iz

to recover from the


----------



## cwwozniak

hangover from drinking too

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

much, in particular the

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rum punch spiked with


----------



## Cookiegal

a love potion that


----------



## Gr3iz

resulted in several new


----------



## RT

mutations that were so


----------



## Gr3iz

flamboyant that the local


----------



## cwwozniak

clothing stores started selling

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

tanning bed sessions that


----------



## cwwozniak

turned you from pale

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

and pallid to burnt

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

toast faster than you


----------



## Gr3iz

can say the alphabet

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

soup is too hot


----------



## Gr3iz

for human consumption, but


----------



## Cookiegal

not too hot for


----------



## Gr3iz

bathing, but whether one


----------



## Cookiegal

wants to take a


----------



## RT

swim on a whim


----------



## Cookiegal

is a matter of


----------



## Gr3iz

choice, one that involves


----------



## Cookiegal

whether or not to


----------



## Gr3iz

even make a choice


----------



## Cookiegal

because if you don't


----------



## cwwozniak

accentuate the positive and


----------



## Gr3iz

ground the negative, you'd


----------



## cwwozniak

cause a disturbance in

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the field surrounding the

Good evening Chuck! Almost bedtime. I'm tired ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

farmhouse that is painted

I might be good for another hour or hour and a half.


----------



## Gr3iz

to look like one


----------



## cwwozniak

giant checkered flag that


----------



## Gr3iz

appeared to flutter in


----------



## cwwozniak

the wind like a


----------



## Gr3iz

parachute that has just


----------



## cwwozniak

been caught in an


----------



## Gr3iz

old oak tree and


----------



## dotty999

couldn't be reached by


----------



## cwwozniak

calling their unlisted telephone

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

using a modem because


----------



## cwwozniak

the tones created a


----------



## Cookiegal

vibration that was quite


----------



## cwwozniak

stimulating when applied to


----------



## Cookiegal

the skin on your


----------



## cwwozniak

elbow, triggering an intense


----------



## Cookiegal

pain that ran down


----------



## dotty999

the side of the


----------



## cwwozniak

road that went to


----------



## Gr3iz

the nearest liquor store

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that sold Malört to
(The only liquor I know of that tastes as nasty going down as anything that I have ever had come back up) 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

minors who would flash


----------



## Cookiegal

their bottoms at passing


----------



## Gr3iz

motorists on the turnpike


----------



## cwwozniak

causing backups that stretched


----------



## Gr3iz

the limits of credulity


----------



## cwwozniak

that even a two


----------



## Gr3iz

ring circus could not


----------



## cwwozniak

entertain a group of

Good afternoon, Mark! Did you watch a certain 500 mile event in Indianapolis today?


----------



## Gr3iz

toddlers in the arms

Hey Chuck! If you mean yesterday, yeah. I didn't watch it closely, but it was on and I caught the bulk of it.


----------



## cwwozniak

their uncles who never

Hi, Mark. I had a total brain fart about the race being on Sunday even after hearing about it on the news Monday morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

told them about the

Stuff happens, Chuck! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

time they all went


----------



## Gr3iz

skinny dipping with the


----------



## cwwozniak

young ladies who laughed


----------



## Cookiegal

when they saw their


----------



## cwwozniak

shriveled up cold little


----------



## Cookiegal

finger which was blue


----------



## Gr3iz

due to a malfunction


----------



## cwwozniak

of the dilithium crystal


----------



## Cookiegal

at the center of


----------



## cwwozniak

the warp engine powering


----------



## Gr3iz

the tricycle that had


----------



## cwwozniak

a bell that sounded

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

when someone got in

Night my friend!


----------



## Cookiegal

the sidecar with a


----------



## cwwozniak

bag containing a suspicious


----------



## Gr3iz

white powder that tuned


----------



## dotty999

out to be an


----------



## HOBOcs

amazingly sweet table condiment


----------



## Gr3iz

left there by a


----------



## cwwozniak

dentist hoping to get


----------



## Gr3iz

the attention of an


----------



## cwwozniak

overly endowed waitress who


----------



## Gr3iz

often provides additional services


----------



## Cookiegal

to those who can


----------



## dotty999

reach up and touch


----------



## Gr3iz

the top of the


----------



## cwwozniak

cabinet used to store


----------



## Gr3iz

the liquor and other


----------



## RT

often used items which


----------



## Gr3iz

are often thought to


----------



## dotty999

enhance the colour of


----------



## Gr3iz

a woman's undergarments until


----------



## RT

the laundry bill arrives


----------



## cwwozniak

printed on the back


----------



## RT

of a counterfeit dollar

Hey Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

off coupon for a

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

massage at the nearest

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

health club run by


----------



## RT

the nefarious twins known


----------



## cwwozniak

to make people think

Hi, Randy and goodnight, Randy.


----------



## RT

about things other than


G'night Chuck catch ya later!


----------



## cwwozniak

getting a really big


----------



## Gr3iz

head due to their


----------



## cwwozniak

notoriety amongst people that


----------



## Gr3iz

have very little in


----------



## cwwozniak

their bank accounts at


----------



## Gr3iz

the local farmer's vault


----------



## cwwozniak

located under a pile


----------



## Cookiegal

of rubbish that was


----------



## cwwozniak

starting to smell like


----------



## Gr3iz

the insides of a


----------



## cwwozniak

jock strap worn by


----------



## Gr3iz

the captain of the


----------



## cwwozniak

football team that played


----------



## Gr3iz

basketball with the golf


----------



## cwwozniak

club maker that only


----------



## Gr3iz

used old cast iron


----------



## cwwozniak

stoves stoves to cook


----------



## Gr3iz

I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. I repeat myself when under stress. ;-)

green eggs and ham


----------



## cwwozniak

said Sam-I-am, while goats


----------



## Gr3iz

in coats jumped moats


----------



## cwwozniak

filled with boats carrying


----------



## Gr3iz

oats to the coast


----------



## dotty999

to deliver to the


----------



## cwwozniak

Grinch, who like to


----------



## Gr3iz

pinch them with a


----------



## cwwozniak

cinch bug found in

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

a sack full of


----------



## cwwozniak

angry hedgehogs ready to


----------



## Gr3iz

carry off the lovely

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Miss Dotty to a

Hey, buddy!


----------



## Gr3iz

party to be held


----------



## cwwozniak

at Buckingham Palace, catered


----------



## dotty999

to her needs which


----------



## cwwozniak

include a handsome but


----------



## Gr3iz

aged derelict of a


----------



## cwwozniak

butler who now preferred


----------



## Gr3iz

to work exclusively with


----------



## cwwozniak

penguins trained to walk


----------



## Gr3iz

a tightrope across the

Happy Father's Day Chuck, and to all, as appropriate!


----------



## cwwozniak

gap formed by the

Thank you Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

carving of a river


----------



## cwwozniak

rat that likes to


----------



## Gr3iz

wend his way circuitously


----------



## cwwozniak

through the dark corridors


----------



## Gr3iz

that make up the


----------



## cwwozniak

underground lair of Mr.


----------



## Gr3iz

Limpet, formerly of the


----------



## RT

band called Phish, which


----------



## Gr3iz

reminds one of a


----------



## cwwozniak

fish called Wanda, but


----------



## RT

you never know when

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

to expect the Spanish

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

Inquisition, unexpected by many


----------



## cwwozniak

participants who ended up


----------



## Gr3iz

singing the blues in


----------



## cwwozniak

falsetto voices, winning the


----------



## Gr3iz

female teenage fan vote


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> female teenage fan vote


LoL

tabulated by MTV and


----------



## Gr3iz

the producers of the


----------



## dotty999

little known programme that


----------



## cwwozniak

featured John Cleese as


----------



## Gr3iz

a hotelier that had


----------



## RT

some faulty towers which


----------



## Gr3iz

he rented out to


----------



## RT

anyone that would pay


----------



## cwwozniak

a deposit equal to


----------



## RT

or greater than the


----------



## cwwozniak

annual income of a


----------



## Gr3iz

child cashing in bottles


----------



## cwwozniak

of Irish Whiskey that


----------



## RT

had no expiration date


----------



## cwwozniak

before the year that


----------



## Gr3iz

people give up on


----------



## RT

once known as Y2K


----------



## Gr3iz

which, as we all


----------



## cwwozniak

know did little to


----------



## Gr3iz

live up to the


----------



## cwwozniak

fears promulgated by the


----------



## dotty999

mere mention of the


----------



## Gr3iz

state of one's undress


----------



## cwwozniak

while standing in front


----------



## Gr3iz

of the entire group


----------



## cwwozniak

of former White House


----------



## Gr3iz

interns who had served


----------



## cwwozniak

under Bill Clinton in


----------



## Gr3iz

the dubious capacity of


----------



## cwwozniak

making sure he always


----------



## Gr3iz

came in the room


----------



## cwwozniak

and shook hands with


----------



## Gr3iz

his gloves on because


----------



## dotty999

he thought it showed


----------



## Gr3iz

class in a world


----------



## cwwozniak

filled with filthy, unwashed


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear that had been


----------



## dotty999

worn by a weird


----------



## Cookiegal

clown that lived on


----------



## cwwozniak

the same street as


----------



## Gr3iz

the children's orphanage and


----------



## Cookiegal

was once arrested for


----------



## dotty999

failing to divulge his


----------



## Cookiegal

real name when the


----------



## Gr3iz

INS came around checking


----------



## dotty999

their records enabling them


----------



## Gr3iz

to elude capture until


----------



## dotty999

the incident incurred which


----------



## Gr3iz

left a great many


----------



## dotty999

questions as to how


----------



## Gr3iz

their leader got away


----------



## CptCookie

Liters of the PACKaged


----------



## cwwozniak

ultra-pasteurized milk that could


----------



## Gr3iz

be used in the


----------



## cwwozniak

morning to prepare a


----------



## Gr3iz

power packed breakfast that


----------



## cwwozniak

made one strong enough


----------



## Gr3iz

to face the upcoming


----------



## cwwozniak

election campaign advertising by

The Illinois gubernatorial election is this November. Our current multi-millionaire Republican governor and his billionaire Democratic opponent have been flinging mud at each other for weeks in TV ads that I don't think are going to end until November.


----------



## Gr3iz

using a barfbag to

What else does one do with money? I'll never know ...


----------



## cwwozniak

hold a days output



Gr3iz said:


> What else does one do with money?


The two of them can both pay the property taxes that they are accusing each other of avoiding.

I get to watch this one one or two times during the morning news:

http://www.fox32chicago.com/news/lo...d-about-toilets-royal-flush-of-tax-avoidance-


----------



## Gr3iz

of the vitriol spewed 

Sounds like you need a good write-in candidate! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

out of the mouths

I would not be surprised if any honest and qualified individual would NOT want to get elected and inherit the state's current mess.


----------



## Gr3iz

babes masquerading as highly


----------



## cwwozniak

intelligent consultants working for


----------



## Gr3iz

military intelligence, an oxymoron


----------



## cwwozniak

for a group of


----------



## Gr3iz

people that couldn't find


----------



## cwwozniak

the enemy sitting under


----------



## Cookiegal

their front porch with


----------



## cwwozniak

with a bagful of


----------



## Cookiegal

with with ?


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops! 

a bagful of snarling


----------



## Gr3iz

hamsters that have been


----------



## Cookiegal

trained to attack when


----------



## Gr3iz

the proper command is


----------



## cwwozniak

sent via the old


----------



## Gr3iz

Pony Express trails that


----------



## dotty999

wasn't fast due to


----------



## Gr3iz

the deterioration of many


----------



## cwwozniak

signs directing the riders


----------



## Gr3iz

over the least rugged


----------



## cwwozniak

path, causing them to

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

get lost and have


----------



## Gr3iz

recurring nightmares about the


----------



## Cookiegal

time when they were


----------



## Gr3iz

surrounded by the most


----------



## Cookiegal

five words?


----------



## Gr3iz

Better? ;-) I get carried away sometimes. Other times, I think, maybe I should be carried away ...


----------



## Cookiegal

fearsome  yet beautiful Administrator


----------



## dotty999

who was totally deluded


----------



## cwwozniak

that some members were


----------



## Gr3iz

lacking in some of


----------



## cwwozniak

the finer points of


----------



## Cookiegal

bowing down to the


----------



## cwwozniak

goddess we all know

Will it be Dotty, Karen, or ????


----------



## dotty999

who lives in England


----------



## cwwozniak

and is so modest


----------



## Gr3iz

that her halo doesn't


----------



## cwwozniak

show whenever she bends


----------



## Cookiegal

over to take a


----------



## cwwozniak

rose offered by one

Hi, Cookiegal!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Chuck!

of the members of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Royal guard who


----------



## Cookiegal

wanted to ask her


----------



## dpader

a four word question

(hello)


----------



## Cookiegal

that would reveal who


----------



## cwwozniak

put the bomp in


----------



## Gr3iz

the bomp bah bomp


----------



## cwwozniak

but not the ram


----------



## Gr3iz

in the rama lama


----------



## cwwozniak

ding dong the witch 

How's that for a musical segue?


----------



## Gr3iz

jumped over the moon

Clever! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

while the little dog


----------



## Gr3iz

peed all over the


----------



## cwwozniak

leg of the senator


----------



## Gr3iz

who was interviewing the


----------



## cwwozniak

Supreme Court nominee while


----------



## dotty999

thinking that perhaps he


----------



## cwwozniak

could step out for

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

a quick smoke on


----------



## cwwozniak

a balcony overlooking the


----------



## Gr3iz

slum district where the


----------



## Cookiegal

little boy was looking


----------



## Gr3iz

like he'd lost his


----------



## cwwozniak

marbles and was trying


----------



## Gr3iz

to tie a kite


----------



## cwwozniak

to the back of


----------



## dotty999

the motorcycle owned by


----------



## cwwozniak

a grandmother who only


----------



## Gr3iz

rode it to church


----------



## cwwozniak

on Sundays and then


----------



## Gr3iz

to the Heck's Angels


----------



## cwwozniak

secret hideout that everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

knew was located in


----------



## cwwozniak

the strip mall, behind


----------



## Gr3iz

the animal shelter that


----------



## cwwozniak

only took in small

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

primates that come from

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Hollywood that once starred


----------



## dotty999

in movies with famous


----------



## cwwozniak

actors, such as Burt


----------



## Gr3iz

the baboon or Johnny


----------



## cwwozniak

the gibbon, who hung


----------



## Gr3iz

around the set during


----------



## cwwozniak

lunch, trying to mooch


----------



## Gr3iz

a free meal consisting


----------



## cwwozniak

of large beer battered


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

filled with a creamy


----------



## Gr3iz

concoction consisting of fine


----------



## cwwozniak

wine blended with a


----------



## Gr3iz

horseradish-like substance that leaves


----------



## Cookiegal

a bitter taste when


----------



## cwwozniak

you then brush your


----------



## Cookiegal

hair and it falls


----------



## cwwozniak

into a pot of


----------



## RT

stew on the stove

(hmmm.. built in floss?  )


----------



## Gr3iz

giving it an extra


----------



## cwwozniak

bit of protein and

Hi, RT!


----------



## RT

a glob of fat

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

for flavor, not to


----------



## cwwozniak

keep it from sticking


----------



## RT

in the nonstick pan

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

heated over a very

Hey, RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

hot open flame, such


----------



## cwwozniak

as formed by a


----------



## Gr3iz

blast furnace that had


----------



## RT

a fire extinguisher nearby


----------



## cwwozniak

the stairway leading to


----------



## Gr3iz

the ash pan where


----------



## RT

the caretaker stood watch


----------



## Gr3iz

just in case someone


----------



## cwwozniak

tried to sneak in


----------



## Gr3iz

and take one of


----------



## cwwozniak

the freshly prepared spicey 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## RT

tacos from the pan


----------



## Gr3iz

on the back burner

Hey guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

and serve it with


----------



## Gr3iz

the juice of one


----------



## cwwozniak

apple grown by a


----------



## Gr3iz

little old woman who


----------



## dotty999

owned the secret recipe


----------



## cwwozniak

for making the spiciest


----------



## dotty999

cider with an unusal


----------



## Gr3iz

color that made one


----------



## cwwozniak

think it came from

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

another galaxy by way

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

of Disneyland, with a


----------



## Gr3iz

little help from a


----------



## cwwozniak

talking mouse that never


----------



## Gr3iz

quite learned how to


----------



## Cookiegal

speak without spitting at


----------



## cwwozniak

any listener within a


----------



## Gr3iz

ten foot radius, on


----------



## cwwozniak

top of a pile


----------



## Cookiegal

of cow plop in


----------



## cwwozniak

the middle of the


----------



## Gr3iz

largest mushroom patch you've


----------



## cwwozniak

seen since the great


----------



## Gr3iz

mushroom revolution back in

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the day when lumberjacks

And good evening to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

worked all day and

I believe I'm off to bed ... <yawn> Happy Hump Day, and good night!


----------



## cwwozniak

pressed wild flowers all

Good night, Mark. Bedtime for me pretty soon, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

over the side of


----------



## Cookiegal

a Lamborghini that was


----------



## cwwozniak

parked in a "No


----------



## Cookiegal

Lamborghinis Allowed" zone when


----------



## cwwozniak

the driver decided to


----------



## Cookiegal

ditch the car and


----------



## cwwozniak

hitchhike all the way


----------



## Cookiegal

to Chuck's house where


----------



## Gr3iz

he had to use


----------



## cwwozniak

a secret knock to


----------



## Gr3iz

prove his identity in


----------



## cwwozniak

order to enter Chuck's

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bathroom due to the

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

close proximity to the


----------



## Cookiegal

stash of gold bars


----------



## Gr3iz

one could find under


----------



## cwwozniak

the dust bunnies inhabiting


----------



## Gr3iz

the dark recesses of


----------



## cwwozniak

Chuck's mind, that nobody


----------



## dotty999

even knew existed until


----------



## RT

that Trusted Advisor confided

(Hey Chuck


----------



## dotty999

that he was aware


----------



## Gr3iz

that the voices in


----------



## RT

his head was influenced by


----------



## Gr3iz

a five word entry ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

used as the password


----------



## Gr3iz

to a secret cjhamber


----------



## cwwozniak

at the end of


----------



## Gr3iz

the long, dark corridor


----------



## RT

that led to secret


----------



## dotty999

rooms that held some


----------



## RT

dangerous traps which were


----------



## cwwozniak

easy to avoid by

Hi, Dotty and RT!


----------



## RT

doing the hokey-pokey

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

followed by a vigorous

Hi Chuck, Randy!


----------



## RT

shake it all about

Hey Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

until you feel like


----------



## cwwozniak

that's what it's all


----------



## dotty999

not about really and


----------



## cwwozniak

you need to turn


----------



## Cookiegal

your oven on and


----------



## cwwozniak

preheat it to exactly


----------



## Gr3iz

the melting point of


----------



## cwwozniak

the wax used to


----------



## Gr3iz

fill the ears of


----------



## cwwozniak

voters so they couldn't


----------



## Gr3iz

act on sound advice


----------



## cwwozniak

spoken by some very


----------



## Gr3iz

soft-spoken supporters of the


----------



## cwwozniak

political party hoping to


----------



## Cookiegal

cash in on the


----------



## Gr3iz

latest trend of having


----------



## cwwozniak

your car decorated with


----------



## Gr3iz

road kill and fresh


----------



## cwwozniak

road apples splattered against


----------



## Gr3iz

the windshield and stuffed


----------



## Cookiegal

with worms and other


----------



## cwwozniak

things typically only found


----------



## Gr3iz

under rocks and rotten


----------



## cwwozniak

logs, and sautéed untilhttps://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sautéed


----------



## Gr3iz

a creamy sauce made


----------



## Cookiegal

from scratch that contained


----------



## dotty999

enough different ingredients to


----------



## Cookiegal

make sure that it


----------



## Gr3iz

can't be duplicated by


----------



## RT

what's in your refrigerator


----------



## cwwozniak

that's older than the


----------



## RT

mold on the cheese

G'day Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

made from the freshest

Howdy, RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

goat's milk that one


----------



## cwwozniak

can purchase at the

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

local supermarket that has


----------



## cwwozniak

trolleys with one bad


----------



## Gr3iz

reputation of being made


----------



## cwwozniak

from radioactive waste from


----------



## Gr3iz

Three Mile Island's junk


----------



## cwwozniak

drawer where they kept


----------



## Cookiegal

the big red button


----------



## cwwozniak

used to activate the


----------



## Gr3iz

alarms in times of


----------



## cwwozniak

Saturday night fevers that

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

reminded them of the


----------



## Gr3iz

gagging sounds of disco

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

fever that often caused


----------



## Gr3iz

rockers to go out


----------



## cwwozniak

of their way to destroy


----------



## Cookiegal

1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....hmmmmm.....


----------



## Gr3iz

It was worth it! Great video, Chuck!! ;-)

the trash that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been called music by



Cookiegal said:


> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....hmmmmm.....


 Whoopsies
I need more  before playing


----------



## Gr3iz

the same people that


----------



## cwwozniak

considered rappers to be

BTW, Hi Mark! Forgetting my manners.


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest musicians this

Hi Chuck! Ready for the holiday weekend?


----------



## cwwozniak

side of the French 

I have a 25 oz Porterhouse steak in the freezer. My goal for the weekend is to thaw it, grill it to perfection and eat it in one sitting. Do you have any plans?


----------



## Gr3iz

fries sold in the

My plans are to try to get to your house and help you with that steak! ;-)
Actually, other than the first Penn State football game of the season and the races at Darlington, I have no real plans. That I'm aware of. So far.


----------



## cwwozniak

restaurant that once was

I may be doing my grilling in the garage. There is a 60% chance of rain on Saturday and 40% Sunday and Monday.


----------



## RT

"Chuck's Garage", because everyone

No definite plans here yet.
Weather report says ~90 + humidity = 98+ heat index with a 50% chance of snow.


----------



## Gr3iz

knows this is nowhere


----------



## cwwozniak

as fancy as "Mark's 

It rained most of the morning and early afternoon. It's now 82 degrees with 79% humidity. I don't think I'll be sweating over a hot grill tonight. It's plan "B" tonight with a couple jumbo beef hot dogs on buns for dinner.


----------



## Gr3iz

neighbor's first cousin's broth-in-law's 

I think the rain will avoid us today, for a change.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> neighbor's first cousin's broth-in-law's


(will count "broth-in-law's" as one one word  )....

who are all happy


----------



## cwwozniak

that pumpkin spice bagels


----------



## Gr3iz

are back on the


----------



## cwwozniak

menu along with a


----------



## Gr3iz

new holiday recipe that


----------



## cwwozniak

calls for using twenty


----------



## Gr3iz

four calling birds in


----------



## RT

in that certain pie


----------



## Gr3iz

that made it's way


----------



## RT

to a food truck


----------



## Gr3iz

traveling north on it's


----------



## cwwozniak

way to the valley


----------



## Gr3iz

where the Jolly Green


----------



## cwwozniak

Hulk goes when he's


----------



## Gr3iz

felling a bit blue


----------



## cwwozniak

spruce that would become

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

next year's Christmas tree

What's happenin' Chuck?


----------



## cwwozniak

in Rockefeller Center, lit

I'm literally watching grass grow, Mark. I took a close look at my lawn last Thursday and noticed it might get long enough to need mowing this weekend. It rained off and on all three days without ever drying out. The lawn definitely needs mowing now. Anything exciting happenin' by you, Mark?


----------



## Gr3iz

up using over one

Just got back from vacation (well, about a week ago, now). Went to the Bristol NASCAR night races, then, since we were about halfway there, headed up north to the Poconos to visit my aunt & uncle. Had a good trip! We needed to get away ...


----------



## cwwozniak

gigawatt of electricity generated


----------



## Gr3iz

by several million hamsters


----------



## cwwozniak

wearing headbands that say


----------



## Gr3iz

"Follow me to the


----------



## RT

Annual Lemming Leap Festival"


----------



## Gr3iz

and running as if


----------



## cwwozniak

being chased by a


----------



## Cookiegal

leprechaun leaping through the


----------



## cwwozniak

leafy lawn, laughing loudly


----------



## Gr3iz

while lifting eleven lovely


----------



## RT

pots o' gold balanced


----------



## Gr3iz

atop the bright yellow


----------



## cwwozniak

sign warning visitors about


----------



## Gr3iz

loitering within the range


----------



## RT

of the magic bullet

Howdy thar Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

shot from the gun


----------



## RT

heard 'round the world


----------



## cwwozniak

causing panic amongst the


----------



## Gr3iz

homeless living underneath the


----------



## cwwozniak

bridge that connects the

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

dots between the two


----------



## Gr3iz

places on the map

Thank you, my friend! And the same to you!


----------



## cwwozniak

that are furthest away


----------



## Cookiegal

from the mountains that


----------



## cwwozniak

are the home to


----------



## Gr3iz

the little people known


----------



## RT

only by this story


----------



## Gr3iz

and the legend of


----------



## Cookiegal

sleepy hollow where the


----------



## RT

horseless headsmen stumble about


----------



## Cookiegal

and wildly swing their


----------



## Gr3iz

You're just trying to get me in trouble here, aren't you? ;-)

shaving brushes at the


----------



## RT

_>ahem<_ very nice deflection there Mark! _wink, wink, nudge, nudge_...

 barber who attempted a


----------



## Gr3iz

misdirection move that didn't


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> You're just trying to get me in trouble here, aren't you?


Just setting some traps to see if I can snare anyone. 

result in anyone being


----------



## cwwozniak

lured in by the


----------



## Gr3iz

siren who went by


----------



## cwwozniak

the seductive name of

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Sexy Sadie from South

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

with a solid reputation


----------



## Gr3iz

for making many men


----------



## cwwozniak

order extra large pizzas

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

covered in very slimy

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

anchovies and enough cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

to cover up the


----------



## cwwozniak

bald spot on top


----------



## Gr3iz

of a large eagle's


----------



## cwwozniak

butt, that affected how


----------



## Gr3iz

the other eagles reacted


----------



## cwwozniak

when they also heard


----------



## Gr3iz

the odd sounds that


----------



## cwwozniak

old people make when

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

they make any movement

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

in the bathroom that


----------



## Gr3iz

involves the use of


----------



## Cookiegal

a plunger to clean


----------



## Gr3iz

the toothbrush of your


----------



## cwwozniak

friend who thinks that


----------



## Gr3iz

the sun revolves around


----------



## RT

and around the galaxy


----------



## Cookiegal

far far away where


----------



## cwwozniak

it is a period


----------



## Gr3iz

on a cosmic level


----------



## cwwozniak

that extends to the


----------



## Gr3iz

outer limits of the


----------



## Cookiegal

inner limits of the


----------



## cwwozniak

mind, where black is


----------



## Gr3iz

the expected norm, but


----------



## Cookiegal

yellow would better suit


----------



## Gr3iz

the nature of the


----------



## cwwozniak

situation, because everyone knows


----------



## Gr3iz

this is nowhere, but


----------



## RT

every one is somewhere


----------



## Gr3iz

else when it comes


----------



## cwwozniak

time to put their


----------



## Gr3iz

head further up their


----------



## RT

north on the map


----------



## Gr3iz

depicting the area known


----------



## RT

as Area 52, which


----------



## Gr3iz

as we all know,


----------



## cwwozniak

is one better than


----------



## Gr3iz

Area 51, the place


----------



## RT

concealed til 'twas revealed


----------



## Cookiegal

that it really was


----------



## cwwozniak

home to a bunch


----------



## Cookiegal

of misfit TSG members


----------



## RT

who were having fun


----------



## cwwozniak

teasing the admins with


----------



## RT

comments from Trusted Advisors  

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

and peons alike, such


----------



## dotty999

as those who believe


----------



## Gr3iz

in the power of


----------



## Cookiegal

large whips and big


----------



## Gr3iz

chains that can wrap


----------



## Cookiegal

around your neck and


----------



## Gr3iz

drag you down to


----------



## Cookiegal

to the dark depths


----------



## Gr3iz

under the waves at


----------



## Cookiegal

the water park on


----------



## Gr3iz

the south side of


----------



## cwwozniak

the White House, where


----------



## Gr3iz

last year's Easter eggs


----------



## Cookiegal

have hatched into little


----------



## Gr3iz

killer rabbits just waiting


----------



## Cookiegal

pounce on the big


----------



## cwwozniak

orange carrot, that's really


----------



## Gr3iz

a baby Guinea pig


----------



## cwwozniak

that fell into a


----------



## dotty999

vat full of dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

diapers from the house


----------



## cwwozniak

on the corner, across


----------



## Gr3iz

the street from the


----------



## cwwozniak

VFW hall that has


----------



## Gr3iz

dances just about every


----------



## cwwozniak

full moon and bingo


----------



## Cookiegal

was his name and


----------



## cwwozniak

he wanted to change


----------



## Gr3iz

his underwear due to


----------



## dotty999

the fact he'd had


----------



## Gr3iz

an accident on the


----------



## Cookiegal

way to the grocery


----------



## Gr3iz

store where he'd planned


----------



## cwwozniak

to buy a dozen


----------



## Gr3iz

condoms in various colors


----------



## cwwozniak

to match the color


----------



## Gr3iz

of the undergarments that


----------



## cwwozniak

were designed to prevent


----------



## dotty999

certain mishaps that could


----------



## Gr3iz

present themselves in the


----------



## cwwozniak

evening, when most people


----------



## Gr3iz

are getting ready to


----------



## cwwozniak

slip into something more


----------



## Cookiegal

sexy and head out


----------



## Gr3iz

for a night of


----------



## cwwozniak

hot, wild, and unabashed


----------



## Gr3iz

high stakes Bingo and


----------



## RT

all that entails, despite


----------



## cwwozniak

the law forbidding any


----------



## Gr3iz

exchange of bodily fluids


----------



## RT

or the selling thereof


----------



## Gr3iz

in a publicly traded


----------



## dotty999

place of certain banned


----------



## cwwozniak

dances that grown men


----------



## dotty999

could hardly control due


----------



## Gr3iz

to the nature of


----------



## RT

the spider bite that


----------



## Gr3iz

would prevent even the


----------



## cwwozniak

most honest person from


----------



## RT

the government from lying


----------



## Gr3iz

about what happened in


----------



## cwwozniak

2016, regarding the former


----------



## Gr3iz

wife of the recently


----------



## cwwozniak

crowned king of the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

New World, whose residence 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## RT

was so heavily guarded


----------



## cwwozniak

that the guards outnumbered


----------



## Gr3iz

the inhabitants by a


----------



## cwwozniak

factor greater than the


----------



## Gr3iz

difference between a duck


----------



## RT

who's daffy, you're despicable


----------



## Gr3iz

to think otherwise, and


----------



## cwwozniak

you should definitely get


----------



## RT

another cup of coffee

(morning Chuck  )


----------



## cwwozniak

hot enough to burn


----------



## Gr3iz

your lap so that


----------



## cwwozniak

you'll jump up and


----------



## Gr3iz

yell something that cannot


----------



## cwwozniak

easily be translated into


----------



## Gr3iz

any known language that


----------



## cwwozniak

is spoken by residents


----------



## Gr3iz

of the small fishing


----------



## cwwozniak

village that is about


----------



## Gr3iz

to be a footnote


----------



## RT

when the dam breaks


----------



## cwwozniak

on your car fail (I'm phonetically speaking here)


----------



## Gr3iz

on the bridge upstream


----------



## cwwozniak

of the nuclear reactor


----------



## RT

built by a boyscout


----------



## Gr3iz

troop tripping on mushrooms


----------



## RT

it's a real thing


----------



## Gr3iz

that can happen when


----------



## cwwozniak

they are grown in


----------



## Gr3iz

cow pies that had


----------



## cwwozniak

a distinct odor of


----------



## Gr3iz

cherry blossoms, something one


----------



## cwwozniak

would expect to find


----------



## Gr3iz

left by bovine living


----------



## dotty999

in a most unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

weather pattern that's expected


----------



## Gr3iz

to change on a


----------



## cwwozniak

beach where everyone wears


----------



## Gr3iz

flip flops, and little


----------



## cwwozniak

else, which can cause


----------



## Gr3iz

things to come up


----------



## cwwozniak

for guy upon seeing


----------



## Gr3iz

all of the delicious


----------



## cwwozniak

delicacies spread out over


----------



## Gr3iz

the sandy beaches with


----------



## cwwozniak

the waves gently lapping


----------



## Gr3iz

the toes of the


----------



## cwwozniak

nude women laying on


----------



## Cookiegal

the nude men and


----------



## cwwozniak

breathing heavily due to

Hi, Cookiegal!


----------



## Gr3iz

the exertions of having


----------



## RT

participated in this game


----------



## cwwozniak

where everyone is a

Hi RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

creative writer who thinks


----------



## cwwozniak

they will write the


----------



## Gr3iz

next _War and Peace_


----------



## cwwozniak

movie script, that will


----------



## RT

break box office records

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

for a movie starring 

Howdy, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

none of the traditional


----------



## RT

extras we all know


----------



## Gr3iz

and love to heckle


----------



## cwwozniak

about their lack of


----------



## Gr3iz

any ability whatsoever to


----------



## RT

rub tummy, pat head


----------



## cwwozniak

, while walking over a


----------



## Gr3iz

bed of hot coals


----------



## cwwozniak

that are glowing like

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the eyes of the

Good night Chuck!


----------



## RT

friendly neighborhood zombie creature


----------



## dotty999

which had an unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

way of greeting new


----------



## cwwozniak

candidates running for the


----------



## RT

border, hands held high


----------



## Gr3iz

trying to catch some


----------



## RT

rays, copping some Zzz's


----------



## Gr3iz

from the older folks


----------



## cwwozniak

napping in front of


----------



## Gr3iz

their grandkids who had


----------



## RT

'smartass' phones while grandparents


----------



## Gr3iz

wondered what the attraction


----------



## RT

was, but asking nonetheless


----------



## cwwozniak

if they wanted to


----------



## Gr3iz

go see the chimps


----------



## cwwozniak

eating bananas and throwing


----------



## RT

poop on the spectators


----------



## Gr3iz

who were just trying


----------



## cwwozniak

to avoid driving through


----------



## Gr3iz

the river and over


----------



## cwwozniak

the woods while going


----------



## Gr3iz

to visit the big


----------



## cwwozniak

shopping mall just outside

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Grandma's condo parking lot

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that never has enough


----------



## Gr3iz

lighting to prevent the


----------



## dotty999

snoopers from trying to


----------



## cwwozniak

peek in the windows


----------



## Gr3iz

as the old folks


----------



## cwwozniak

get naked and rub

My apologies to anyone reading this right before lunchtime.


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil all over

So proud of that response that you had to post it 4 times? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

their meat before inserting



Gr3iz said:


> So proud of that response that you had to post it 4 times? ;-)


LoL; No. Maybe the TSG servers all had a senior moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

it into the warm


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet smelling folds of


----------



## Gr3iz

buttery wonderment known as


----------



## cwwozniak

the heavenly buns of


----------



## dotty999

those belonging to a


----------



## cwwozniak

British lady known to

Hi Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

the world as Ms.


----------



## dotty999

Dotty who just loves


----------



## Gr3iz

a good time, especially


----------



## cwwozniak

when she gets to

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

decide the direction of


----------



## RT

flights of fancy by


----------



## cwwozniak

throwing a dart at


----------



## Gr3iz

the back side of


----------



## cwwozniak

a grizzly bear sleeping


----------



## RT

and running like hell

Howdy Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

while wearing Chuck's pajamas


----------



## RT

to the party nearby


----------



## Gr3iz

where the rest of


----------



## cwwozniak

his merry men were


----------



## Gr3iz

getting ready to play


----------



## cwwozniak

Beethoven's fifth symphony using


----------



## Gr3iz

conch shells and hollow


----------



## RT

coconut shells accompanied by


----------



## Gr3iz

the cries of naked


----------



## cwwozniak

babies that needed to


----------



## Gr3iz

be fed and burped


----------



## cwwozniak

by nannies wearing very


----------



## Gr3iz

prim and proper attire


----------



## cwwozniak

and singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious while


----------



## Gr3iz

flitting around London holding


----------



## cwwozniak

a sign protesting the


----------



## Gr3iz

unfair treatment of chimney


----------



## cwwozniak

sweeps and penguins that


----------



## Gr3iz

run the Catholic schools


----------



## cwwozniak

like Elwood and Jake


----------



## Gr3iz

tried to help with


----------



## cwwozniak

a music show featuring


----------



## Gr3iz

a collection of blues


----------



## cwwozniak

artists with names like


----------



## Gr3iz

Ray Charles, Aretha Franklin,


----------



## dotty999

and many more who


----------



## Gr3iz

played some excellent music


----------



## RT

and brought back Cheez-Wiz


----------



## Gr3iz

from the brink of


----------



## cwwozniak

becoming hipster food and


----------



## Gr3iz

tried it in a


----------



## RT

steak sandwich, with onions


----------



## cwwozniak

and peppers, commonly called


----------



## Gr3iz

a Philly cheese steak


----------



## RT

, also called good eats


----------



## Gr3iz

by those who know


----------



## cwwozniak

which joint serves the


----------



## RT

most napkins required while


----------



## Gr3iz

trying to keep as


----------



## RT

polite as possible while


----------



## Gr3iz

piling as much food


----------



## cwwozniak

that can fit on


----------



## dotty999

the biggest platter ever


----------



## RT

served within a hubcap


----------



## Gr3iz

from a '56 DeSoto


----------



## RT

FireDome, lined with hidden


----------



## Gr3iz

compartment for holding the


----------



## RT

secret files only known


----------



## Gr3iz

by their code names


----------



## cwwozniak

Larry, Moe, Curly and


----------



## Gr3iz

Irving, chosen for their


----------



## RT

uncanny abilities to produce


----------



## Gr3iz

copious amounts of methane


----------



## cwwozniak

after eating a bowlful


----------



## RT

...must i say beans...


----------



## dotty999

well, you just did


----------



## RT

well everyone thought that....


----------



## dotty999

you'd go off topic!


----------



## RT

only four farts worth


----------



## dotty999

that were all yours!


----------



## RT

I don't mind sharing


----------



## dotty999

could create a stink!


----------



## cwwozniak

strong enough to knock

Hello, Dotty and Randy.


----------



## RT

hiya Chuck, always good to see ya! 

Could be knockwurste, eh?


----------



## Gr3iz

thought not much worse


----------



## dotty999

than the local version


----------



## Gr3iz

which seems to contain


----------



## cwwozniak

much more than enough


----------



## Gr3iz

of the particular ingredient


----------



## cwwozniak

that expands to form


----------



## Gr3iz

what look like ears


----------



## cwwozniak

on an elephant, but

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

is, in reality, a

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf from a rare


----------



## Gr3iz

plant found only in


----------



## cwwozniak

the garden outside the


----------



## Gr3iz

gnome's training facility where


----------



## cwwozniak

they learn how to


----------



## dotty999

walk tall enabling them


----------



## cwwozniak

to tower over all


----------



## Gr3iz

toads, lizards and grasshoppers


----------



## dotty999

and a rare species


----------



## Gr3iz

of critter that was


----------



## cwwozniak

known to only eat

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

at Burger King on

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

the anniversary of the


----------



## Gr3iz

introduction of the Big


----------



## cwwozniak

Mac sandwich, with commercials


----------



## Gr3iz

that ran ad nauseum


----------



## cwwozniak

on the only channel 

Bed time for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

that could be received


----------



## cwwozniak

that wasn't operated by


----------



## Gr3iz

the largest conglomerate in


----------



## RT

the secret facility called


----------



## dotty999

after the well known


----------



## Gr3iz

couple that had emigrated


----------



## dotty999

and were found in


----------



## cwwozniak

contempt of court for


----------



## Gr3iz

mooning the judge during


----------



## RT

jury selection for the


----------



## Gr3iz

trial involving the latest


----------



## cwwozniak

White House official charged

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

with indecent exposure by

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dropping their pants during


----------



## Gr3iz

dictation sessions that included


----------



## cwwozniak

translating from English to


----------



## Gr3iz

legalese that would confuse


----------



## cwwozniak

a law professor attempting


----------



## Gr3iz

to unravel the original


----------



## cwwozniak

prenuptial agreement between Beyoncé


----------



## Gr3iz

and that joker that


----------



## dotty999

thought he was a


----------



## cwwozniak

king, when in reality


----------



## dotty999

he was merely an


----------



## RT

awkward spy who lurked


----------



## dotty999

in the recesses of


----------



## cwwozniak

the factory that manufactured


----------



## Gr3iz

sex toys for the


----------



## cwwozniak

people that never tried


----------



## Gr3iz

vanilla fudge ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

drizzled with some hot


----------



## RT

caramel sauce, topped with

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

candy sprinkles and a

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

a bunch of Nuts&Bolts


----------



## Gr3iz

that had just started


----------



## RT

raining from the sky


----------



## Gr3iz

and showing signs of


----------



## cwwozniak

not stopping until the


----------



## Gr3iz

moon turns a particularly


----------



## RT

rude cheek so as


----------



## cwwozniak

to make people want


----------



## Gr3iz

to turn the other


----------



## cwwozniak

person into a very


----------



## Gr3iz

slovenly individual that only


----------



## cwwozniak

a mother could love


----------



## Gr3iz

with her eyes closed


----------



## cwwozniak

while balancing on a


----------



## Gr3iz

large stack of books


----------



## cwwozniak

purchased at the local

Hi, Mark and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## dotty999

market which also had


----------



## Gr3iz

used VHS tapes for

Hey Chuck! 'Appy'Ump Day to you, too, pal! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

doorstops instead of the


----------



## Gr3iz

usual dried pancakes like


----------



## cwwozniak

the ones found at

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the choke and puke

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

cafeteria, where the customers


----------



## Gr3iz

like to engage in


----------



## cwwozniak

wagering on the next


----------



## Gr3iz

time the ambulance would


----------



## cwwozniak

pull up to the


----------



## RT

gas station within view


----------



## cwwozniak

of the helicopters flying


----------



## Gr3iz

circles around the white


----------



## cwwozniak

obelisk that suddenly appeared


----------



## Gr3iz

near the stream one


----------



## RT

day then suddenly disappeared


----------



## Gr3iz

just as the sun


----------



## cwwozniak

was obscured by the


----------



## Gr3iz

mothership that had arrived


----------



## RT

because the daddyship required


----------



## cwwozniak

its extendable probe to


----------



## Gr3iz

slide home into the


----------



## cwwozniak

mothership's port without using


----------



## RT

application of WD40 which


----------



## cwwozniak

caused loud squeals that


----------



## dotty999

shocked many when they


----------



## RT

saw the price tag


----------



## Gr3iz

and the quantity required


----------



## cwwozniak

to line the bottom


----------



## dotty999

half of the private


----------



## Gr3iz

quarters reserved for visiting


----------



## RT

VIP's who were actually


----------



## Gr3iz

just P's, but their


----------



## cwwozniak

behavior made most people


----------



## RT

feel itchy and scratchy


----------



## cwwozniak

in places you only

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

see in a mirror

Hiya Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

while driving down the


----------



## Gr3iz

rabbit hole on the


----------



## cwwozniak

south end of the


----------



## Gr3iz

northbound rabbit who was


----------



## RT

late for an appointment


----------



## Gr3iz

with the leading candidate


----------



## cwwozniak

to marry the daughter


----------



## Gr3iz

of the prince of


----------



## cwwozniak

Bel-Air, last seen on


----------



## RT

his way to deliver


----------



## dotty999

a Christmas card to


----------



## Gr3iz

the king of hearts


----------



## RT

but Jack and Jill


----------



## Gr3iz

climbed the wrong hill


----------



## dotty999

and both fell down


----------



## Gr3iz

the well which caused


----------



## cwwozniak

the local rescue squad


----------



## Gr3iz

commander to resign give


----------



## cwwozniak

mouth to mouth resuscitation


----------



## RT

to Jill...poor Jack


----------



## cwwozniak

was resuscitated by the


----------



## RT

team in the Tardis

Hiya Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

that landed right in

Hi Randy!


----------



## RT

right place and time


----------



## cwwozniak

during the first ever


----------



## dotty999

invasion of some unusual


----------



## RT

Rodents of Unusual Size*

*Princess Bride ref*


----------



## dotty999

that had the capacity


----------



## cwwozniak

to eat an entire

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

wheel of cheese the


----------



## cwwozniak

fromager kept under the


----------



## Gr3iz

porch where all of


----------



## cwwozniak

neighbor's dogs like to


----------



## Gr3iz

hang out and play


----------



## dotty999

until their owners are


----------



## Gr3iz

locking their doors for


----------



## dotty999

fear they may just


----------



## Gr3iz

have unwanted relatives show


----------



## RT

and eat the cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

that had been reserved


----------



## RT

and well aged for


----------



## Gr3iz

generations, starting with the


----------



## RT

Flintstones, but the Jetsons


----------



## Gr3iz

are still a vision


----------



## dotty999

because of their unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

method of disposing of


----------



## cwwozniak

used sprockets and cogs

I could never quite understand how companies in the distant future could stay in business making only sprockets and cogs.


----------



## Gr3iz

that were outmoded when

Another one of those things that makes one say "Hmmmm."! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

digital sprockets and cogs


----------



## Gr3iz

made the scene and


----------



## cwwozniak

nobody wanted to dance


----------



## Gr3iz

the Watusi without having


----------



## RT

a digital Hula Hoop


----------



## Gr3iz

as a backup prop


----------



## cwwozniak

in a TV ad


----------



## Gr3iz

that aired during a


----------



## cwwozniak

NASCAR race that ran


----------



## Gr3iz

on a Monday when


----------



## cwwozniak

most people just wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

to get to work


----------



## cwwozniak

in traffic that didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

normally exist in such


----------



## RT

an environment filled with


----------



## Gr3iz

dental appointments and soccer


----------



## cwwozniak

moms pretending not to


----------



## Gr3iz

notice that their children


----------



## cwwozniak

were using permanent markers


----------



## Gr3iz

to draw graphic figures


----------



## cwwozniak

on the back of

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

women's jeans while they

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump day!


----------



## RT

were on their phones


----------



## cwwozniak

trying to call the


----------



## Gr3iz

local radio station trying


----------



## cwwozniak

to request a song


----------



## Gr3iz

to commemorate their latest


----------



## cwwozniak

infatuation with Dotty, who


----------



## Gr3iz

wondered why women would


----------



## dotty999

pretend they could produce


----------



## Gr3iz

evidence that there is


----------



## RT

a better way to


----------



## Gr3iz

prepare for a date


----------



## cwwozniak

with the former president


----------



## Gr3iz

of the largest corporation


----------



## cwwozniak

to go bankrupt because


----------



## Gr3iz

of creative accounting methods


----------



## cwwozniak

that included listing a


----------



## Gr3iz

fish as a dump


----------



## cwwozniak

owner in order to


----------



## Gr3iz

avoid paying an excessive


----------



## cwwozniak

sales tax on every


----------



## Gr3iz

gallon of sewage pumped


----------



## cwwozniak

into the river that


----------



## Gr3iz

ran through the park


----------



## cwwozniak

fast enough to scare


----------



## Gr3iz

the crap out of


----------



## cwwozniak

the couple making out


----------



## Gr3iz

behind the bushes while


----------



## cwwozniak

the squirrels were climbing


----------



## Gr3iz

around after nuts where


----------



## cwwozniak

a sharp claw could


----------



## Gr3iz

pry loose a pair


----------



## cwwozniak

of newlyweds on their


----------



## Gr3iz

way home from a


----------



## dotty999

party which was arranged


----------



## cwwozniak

by the Queen to


----------



## Gr3iz

celebrate the appearance of


----------



## cwwozniak

Mary Poppins singing about

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

the boy who used


----------



## Gr3iz

his bicycle to make

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

a special journey to

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

a magical realm where


----------



## dotty999

he would find a


----------



## cwwozniak

mountain made out of


----------



## Gr3iz

cotton candy with a


----------



## RT

warning label saying that


----------



## Gr3iz

the surgeon general claimed


----------



## dotty999

it could cause major


----------



## cwwozniak

confusion when attached to

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

a tube containing potent


----------



## cwwozniak

potables distilled from the


----------



## Gr3iz

agave cactus found primarily


----------



## cwwozniak

in Jalisco, Mexico and


----------



## Gr3iz

used in the manufacture


----------



## cwwozniak

of margaritas flavored with


----------



## Gr3iz

a mixture of red

Hey Chuck! Stay warm, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

licorice sticks and blue

I am doing the best that I can to stay indoors. I think our high today was 25 degrees.


----------



## RT

razz pop rocks, which


----------



## Gr3iz

made quite an incendiary


----------



## cwwozniak

exit one hour after

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

Chuck spent his paycheck


----------



## cwwozniak

on wine, women, and

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

those essential computer components

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that go "Bing!" when


----------



## RT

when you least expect it


----------



## cwwozniak

would rain cats and

Randy, forget the name of the thread?


----------



## Gr3iz

broom handles while the

G'night Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rest of the country

And a good night to you, Mark. Bedtime for me.


----------



## Gr3iz

sat shivering in their


----------



## cwwozniak

dreams of when they

Nothing like the sound of a puking cat to wake you from a sound sleep. At least she did it on the vinyl floor in the bathroom. All wide awake after the cleanup.


----------



## Gr3iz

were swimming in their

I sleep through just about anything (except smoke and a child crying). I hope you're off today to recover! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

birthday suits without caring

Hi, Mark! It took me a while to get sleepy again last night and it's a regular workday for me. I did violate my doctor's recommended quota of daily caffeine by pouring myself a second cup of regular coffee.

Ginger to seemed to have survived her upset tummy (It looked like she ate too much wheat grass) just fine. I found her spread out on the bed wanting a tummy rub as I was leaving for work this morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

about the piranha swimming

Did you submit to the belly rub request?


----------



## cwwozniak

in the deep end

Of course, I submitted to her request. Just not for as long as she might have wanted me to do it.


----------



## dotty999

where it found a

Hi Chuck, Ginger's adorable! My cat Honey has been puking too, she's greedy and eats too fast at times


----------



## Gr3iz

deep hole that made


----------



## cwwozniak

the Grand Canyon look


----------



## Gr3iz

like the crack in


----------



## cwwozniak

the Liberty Bell, but


----------



## dotty999

wasn't thought to have


----------



## cwwozniak

any redeeming qualities except


----------



## Gr3iz

for the large clapper


----------



## cwwozniak

made of copper, that


----------



## Gr3iz

probably cost more than


----------



## cwwozniak

the wall wanted by


----------



## Gr3iz

some strange people who


----------



## cwwozniak

believe everything they hear

Good morning from the frozen north, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

is the gospel truth

Hey Chuck! Must be a result of all this global warming ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

even though 53 percent


----------



## dotty999

of them didn't have


----------



## cwwozniak

the nerve to ride


----------



## Gr3iz

the monorail at the


----------



## cwwozniak

theme park named after


----------



## Gr3iz

a little varmint with


----------



## cwwozniak

a tail longer than


----------



## Gr3iz

any of his other


----------



## RT

appendages, know as "Swinger"


----------



## Gr3iz

to his closest friends


----------



## cwwozniak

and Mister Mouse to


----------



## HOBOcs

those who were afraid


----------



## cwwozniak

to offend the mighty

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

one as he sped


----------



## cwwozniak

away on a turbocharged


----------



## Gr3iz

skateboard he'd helped create


----------



## cwwozniak

out of stuff found

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

in the garage where


----------



## cwwozniak

are five words found


----------



## dotty999

but then one disappeared


----------



## cwwozniak

mysteriously right after someone


----------



## Gr3iz

decided that the thumb


----------



## cwwozniak

was the perfect size


----------



## Gr3iz

to cover up the


----------



## RT

socket in one eye


----------



## Gr3iz

while the other one


----------



## cwwozniak

winked at all the


----------



## RT

pretty women walking by


----------



## cwwozniak

as they solemnly convene


----------



## Gr3iz

their annual meeting of


----------



## cwwozniak

virgins anonymous sponsored by


----------



## RT

the network also sponsored


----------



## cwwozniak

the Podunk Hog Calling


----------



## Gr3iz

Contest, with Les Nessman


----------



## cwwozniak

discovering hogs can't fly

Hello and good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

unless propelled by a

Happy Friday, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

JATO pack attached to (Been watching too much Mythbusters)


----------



## Gr3iz

the back of a


----------



## cwwozniak

shark with frickin' laser


----------



## Gr3iz

beams for eyes and


----------



## cwwozniak

steel teeth that could


----------



## Gr3iz

rend flesh from bone


----------



## cwwozniak

in pork chops while

Good Mrining, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

savoring the delicate flavor

Hey Chuck! Nodding here at the keyboard. G'night pal ...


----------



## dotty999

which tasted like a


----------



## Gr3iz

gourmet chef had spent


----------



## cwwozniak

the better part of


----------



## dotty999

the morning preparing an


----------



## RT

omelette of unusual size


----------



## Gr3iz

for a child who


----------



## cwwozniak

only likes to eat


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti and hot dogs


----------



## cwwozniak

cut up to resemble


----------



## Gr3iz

piles of partly digested


----------



## cwwozniak

haggis and eggs served


----------



## Gr3iz

on toast with several


----------



## cwwozniak

beverage options, including freshly


----------



## Gr3iz

papaya juice in coconut


----------



## cwwozniak

shells while dancing girls


----------



## RT

had no clue what


----------



## Gr3iz

happened to their precious


----------



## RT

hula hoops because of


----------



## cwwozniak

the typhoon that blew


----------



## Gr3iz

the medicine man's hut


----------



## cwwozniak

clear into the next

Hello, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

lagoon where it landed

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

like a belly flopping


----------



## Gr3iz

marlin after being released


----------



## cwwozniak

from the San Diego


----------



## Gr3iz

penitentiary for wayward sport


----------



## cwwozniak

bookies who never were


----------



## RT

to be trusted with


----------



## Gr3iz

any tools that could


----------



## cwwozniak

easily slice through a


----------



## Gr3iz

six inch cable tie


----------



## RT

while wearing cement shoes


----------



## cwwozniak

and diving off a


----------



## Gr3iz

crow's nest on a


----------



## cwwozniak

sailing ship named after


----------



## Gr3iz

one of Disney's more


----------



## dotty999

famous films which encouraged


----------



## Gr3iz

the owner to travel


----------



## dotty999

way back to the


----------



## cwwozniak

age when men were


----------



## Gr3iz

men and women were


----------



## cwwozniak

always telling them how


----------



## Gr3iz

to much they needed


----------



## cwwozniak

to stop eating anything


----------



## RT

from the ship's larder


----------



## cwwozniak

that was older than


----------



## Gr3iz

the lint-mints in the


----------



## cwwozniak

suitcoat pockets of the

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

elderly gentleman who had

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hot date with the


----------



## Gr3iz

young starlet after she


----------



## cwwozniak

won an Oscar(R) for


----------



## Gr3iz

supporting actress with the


----------



## RT

approval of Harvey Weinstein


----------



## Gr3iz

after he had single-handedly


----------



## cwwozniak

satisfied his carnal need


----------



## Gr3iz

through the commission of


----------



## cwwozniak

an unmentionable act of


----------



## Gr3iz

something so heinous that


----------



## RT

could be a movie


----------



## dotty999

with the starring role


----------



## cwwozniak

winning an Oscar for


----------



## dotty999

the sheer determination to


----------



## Gr3iz

do what has never


----------



## cwwozniak

been seen this side


----------



## Gr3iz

of the imaginary line


----------



## cwwozniak

connecting downtown Burbank, California


----------



## dotty999

which was unusual because


----------



## cwwozniak

nobody there wanted to
Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

be associated with the


----------



## cwwozniak

a certain president's attorney


----------



## Gr3iz

who had violated so


----------



## cwwozniak

many ethics rules that

Was gonna have an entry with "sheep" as one of the words, but changed my mind.


----------



## Gr3iz

there were some serious

LOL!! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

doubts if he could


----------



## cwwozniak

still get elected as

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

he had secretly met


----------



## cwwozniak

with Russian diplomats while


----------



## dotty999

also having discussions with

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

certain members of the

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

Secret Service about who


----------



## dotty999

was going to prepare


----------



## Gr3iz

tonight's dinner since the


----------



## cwwozniak

local McDonald's no longer


----------



## Gr3iz

serves their infamous horse-meat


----------



## RT

with horse-rellish because


----------



## cwwozniak

the health department inspector


----------



## dotty999

insisted it was necessary


----------



## cwwozniak

the workers wear large

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

aprons that would help


----------



## cwwozniak

protect them from flying


----------



## Gr3iz

pigs that had been


----------



## dotty999

drinking too much of


----------



## Gr3iz

the farmer's prized apple


----------



## cwwozniak

brandy infused with a


----------



## Gr3iz

generous helping of his


----------



## cwwozniak

freshly made caramel coated

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

acorns that they had 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

roasted until they turned


----------



## Gr3iz

a deep golden brown


----------



## cwwozniak

and smelled like the


----------



## Gr3iz

insides of a wet


----------



## dotty999

boot that had been


----------



## RT

worn by a pirate


----------



## dotty999

who had a nasty


----------



## cwwozniak

mouthed parrot that called


----------



## dotty999

out rude words to


----------



## cwwozniak

the surprise of the


----------



## dotty999

local vicar who insisted


----------



## cwwozniak

the parrot be sent


----------



## dotty999

on a journey to


----------



## cwwozniak

a land where the


----------



## dotty999

inhabitants were known to


----------



## cwwozniak

live in huts made


----------



## dotty999

comfortable by the locals


----------



## cwwozniak

filling them with fluffy


----------



## RT

plump soft feathers from


----------



## Gr3iz

emus and ostriches, both


----------



## cwwozniak

staring ominously at the


----------



## Gr3iz

back of your head


----------



## cwwozniak

because it resembles a


----------



## Gr3iz

giant egg that has


----------



## cwwozniak

more shine than a


----------



## Gr3iz

bowling ball that has


----------



## cwwozniak

been dropped from a


----------



## RT

into a vat of


----------



## cwwozniak

> ... been dropped from a into a vat of ...




bubbling toxic waste from


----------



## RT

>_pause_<~~


cwwozniak said:


> ... been dropped from a into a vat of ...
> bubbling toxic waste from


Whot??! That hasn't happened to you yet?
Trust me Chuck, it's a bummer 
>_continue_< ~~

Chuck's new espresso maker


----------



## cwwozniak

that he only washes


----------



## RT

every other Sunday, unless

Hey Chuck!
(just joshing ya doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

the moon is in


----------



## cwwozniak

the seventh house and



RT said:


> Hey Chuck!
> (just joshing ya doncha know


----------



## Gr3iz

Aquarius is on the


----------



## cwwozniak

radio that only plays

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hits from the bygone

Good night Chuck! Tired ...


----------



## dotty999

days when we had


----------



## cwwozniak

songs you could sing

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

along with those who

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

played electric organs and


----------



## Gr3iz

wrote some of the


----------



## cwwozniak

ABBA song lyrics that


----------



## dotty999

had become famous with


----------



## cwwozniak

wedding DJs who are


----------



## dotty999

aiming to please some


----------



## cwwozniak

bridezillas that think they


----------



## Gr3iz

are the greatest thing


----------



## cwwozniak

their finances have ever


----------



## Gr3iz

come across, however, when


----------



## RT

the wedding crashers arrive


----------



## Gr3iz

you know there will


----------



## cwwozniak

charges filed by the


----------



## Gr3iz

father of the bride


----------



## cwwozniak

when he discovers that


----------



## Gr3iz

the bartenders were taking


----------



## cwwozniak

liberties with his wife


----------



## dotty999

although she was known


----------



## cwwozniak

around town as "Hot

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Momma though there were

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

others that knew her


----------



## dotty999

by the name of


----------



## Gr3iz

Darling Dotty, the queen


----------



## dotty999

of hearts who could


----------



## Gr3iz

wrap yours around her


----------



## cwwozniak

pinky finger faster than


----------



## Gr3iz

slipping on a banana


----------



## cwwozniak

costume rented from the


----------



## RT

Acme Corporation, famous for


----------



## cwwozniak

rockets and anvils sold


----------



## Gr3iz

to a wily coyote


----------



## cwwozniak

ugly bartender that could

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

make a cocktail to


----------



## cwwozniak

please the palette of


----------



## Gr3iz

the most demanding young


----------



## dotty999

lady who loved to


----------



## cwwozniak

sunbathe "au naturel" whenever


----------



## dotty999

the local guys had


----------



## RT

an extended lunch break


----------



## Gr3iz

while working on the


----------



## cwwozniak

new bridge over the


----------



## dotty999

river which connected the


----------



## cwwozniak

island home of the


----------



## Gr3iz

troglodyte prince with the


----------



## cwwozniak

village where Bertha Butt


----------



## Gr3iz

first plopped her oversized


----------



## cwwozniak

couch in the middle


----------



## Gr3iz

of the playing field


----------



## cwwozniak

during the first period


----------



## Gr3iz

of the International Celebrity


----------



## cwwozniak

Soccer Tournament, sponsored by


----------



## Gr3iz

Dr. Bob's Hair Tonic


----------



## cwwozniak

& Paint Remover, available


----------



## Gr3iz

at your favorite local


----------



## cwwozniak

fast food joints that


----------



## Gr3iz

cater to the masses


----------



## cwwozniak

that think haute cuisine

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

is a town in

Hey Chuck!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Louisiana noted for its


----------



## Gr3iz

crawdads, catfish and Cajun


----------



## cwwozniak

spices your nose will

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

start running as soon

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

as the race begins


----------



## cwwozniak

at Daytona during a

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

pollen warning that rates

Hiya Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

being entered into the


----------



## Gr3iz

Guinness Book of Records


----------



## dotty999

could easily have been


----------



## Gr3iz

mistaken for a common


----------



## cwwozniak

cold, except for the


----------



## Gr3iz

excessive drainage from their


----------



## cwwozniak

sump pump into the


----------



## Gr3iz

swimming pool where several


----------



## dotty999

locals were thought to


----------



## cwwozniak

be skinnydipping while totally 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

inebriated after consuming copious


----------



## cwwozniak

potent potables distilled from


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest ingredients that


----------



## cwwozniak

can be grown under


----------



## Gr3iz

the proper conditions as


----------



## cwwozniak

documented in the official


----------



## Gr3iz

agricultural society's guide to


----------



## cwwozniak

taking selfies while holding


----------



## Gr3iz

onto his very small


----------



## cwwozniak

and wrinkled sack of


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet potatoes that he'd


----------



## cwwozniak

grown in the back


----------



## Gr3iz

of a 1948 Chevy


----------



## RT

only used on Sundays


----------



## cwwozniak

to drag race at

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

the newly constructed public


----------



## cwwozniak

library where the librarians


----------



## Gr3iz

wore leather jackets bearing


----------



## cwwozniak

their motto, "Silence is


----------



## Gr3iz

next to impossible, but


----------



## RT

you'd best keep quiet"


----------



## cwwozniak

and boots with heels


----------



## Gr3iz

so tall that they


----------



## cwwozniak

hit their heads on


----------



## Gr3iz

doorways, even those that


----------



## RT

led to the secret


----------



## Gr3iz

chambers used exclusively by


----------



## cwwozniak

concubines to entertain their


----------



## Gr3iz

seven foot tall master

Happy Hump Day Chuck!


----------



## RT

who wore high heels


----------



## cwwozniak

that looked like purple


----------



## dotty999

stilts that were so


----------



## Gr3iz

shiny that they would


----------



## dotty999

show your reflection if


----------



## cwwozniak

you got down on


----------



## Gr3iz

your belly as if


----------



## cwwozniak

that would show off


----------



## Gr3iz

your best side from


----------



## RT

that particularly peculiar perspective


----------



## dotty999

that leaves one to


----------



## RT

wonder about why one


----------



## cwwozniak

of The Beatles never


----------



## dotty999

tried to follow the


----------



## cwwozniak

mystical teachings of the


----------



## Gr3iz

Kama Sutra into virtual


----------



## cwwozniak

Nirvana and leading to


----------



## Gr3iz

the most stupendous double


----------



## cwwozniak

scoop chocolate sprinkle covered

(must be getting close to lunch time)


----------



## dotty999

in the most delicious



already eaten dinner here!


----------



## cwwozniak

whipped topping made from


----------



## Gr3iz

the milk of a


----------



## RT

how now brown cow


----------



## Gr3iz

that has been fed


----------



## cwwozniak

a steady diet of


----------



## Gr3iz

alfalfa mixed with nice


----------



## cwwozniak

truffles marinated in a


----------



## dotty999

sweet sauce that can


----------



## Gr3iz

be smelled for miles


----------



## cwwozniak

if the wind is


----------



## Gr3iz

blowing in from the


----------



## cwwozniak

direction where the big


----------



## RT

church picture is hanging


----------



## Gr3iz

over the broken window


----------



## cwwozniak

that lets in the


----------



## dotty999

birds where they can


----------



## Gr3iz

nest in the rafters


----------



## cwwozniak

out of reach of


----------



## dotty999

the clergy who were


----------



## cwwozniak

desperate to find someone


----------



## dotty999

who could use the


----------



## cwwozniak

baptismal font without causing


----------



## Gr3iz

holy flooding in the


----------



## RT

basement, where all the


----------



## cwwozniak

bingo games were run


----------



## Gr3iz

by a crooked ex-con


----------



## RT

who made a movie


----------



## cwwozniak

about the biggest con-job 

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

that involved the removal


----------



## cwwozniak

the snow on top


----------



## Gr3iz

of the City Hall

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flagpole that was taller

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

than a ditch digger's


----------



## Cookiegal

shovel and heavier than


----------



## Gr3iz

the anchor on the


----------



## dotty999

old wreck of the


----------



## Gr3iz

ship lying 65 feet


----------



## Cookiegal

north of the western


----------



## Gr3iz

ridge off the reef


----------



## cwwozniak

surrounding the entrance to


----------



## Cookiegal

Mark's house with the


----------



## cwwozniak

swimming pool shaped like


----------



## Cookiegal

an elephant with a


----------



## cwwozniak

diving board attached to


----------



## Cookiegal

the cement that surrounds


----------



## cwwozniak

his scale model of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Apollo Lunar Lander


----------



## cwwozniak

complete with a miniature


----------



## Gr3iz

American flag and several


----------



## cwwozniak

lunar rovers with NASCAR


----------



## Gr3iz

decals strategically located on


----------



## cwwozniak

body parts that shouldn't


----------



## Cookiegal

be exposed to the


----------



## cwwozniak

rain unless you want


----------



## dotty999

to test how the


----------



## cwwozniak

rust forms on top


----------



## Cookiegal

of the little thingy


----------



## cwwozniak

attached to the dohickey


----------



## dotty999

which didn't make sense


----------



## cwwozniak

because the whatchamacallit doesn't


----------



## dotty999

work without the thingymajig


----------



## Cookiegal

installed to the left


----------



## cwwozniak

of the right-handed gizmo


----------



## Gr3iz

with a left-handed monkey


----------



## cwwozniak

trainer who could never


----------



## Gr3iz

raise his leg above


----------



## RT

the map that showed


----------



## Gr3iz

the location of several


----------



## cwwozniak

stores that still rented


----------



## RT

VCRs for one dollar


----------



## Cookiegal

plus a deposit of


----------



## cwwozniak

uranium deep under the


----------



## Cookiegal

sea floor where the


----------



## cwwozniak

wreck of the missing


----------



## Gr3iz

canoe captained by the


----------



## RT

cartographer who's compass was


----------



## Gr3iz

rusted so that the


----------



## Cookiegal

needle pointed to the


----------



## Gr3iz

least likely direction one


----------



## Cookiegal

would think because it


----------



## dotty999

could possibly lead to


----------



## Cookiegal

people getting lost and


----------



## dotty999

ending up in a


----------



## cwwozniak

hotel that caters to


----------



## Cookiegal

dogs and then they


----------



## Gr3iz

would end up gnawing


----------



## dotty999

their way through a


----------



## Gr3iz

mountain of lamb bones


----------



## cwwozniak

piled higher than your


----------



## Gr3iz

funny looking wig that


----------



## cwwozniak

was purchased at the


----------



## Cookiegal

dollar store next to


----------



## cwwozniak

the tattoo parlor above


----------



## Cookiegal

the casino which was


----------



## Gr3iz

burned down last year


----------



## Cookiegal

because a gambler forgot


----------



## Gr3iz

he was carrying a


----------



## cwwozniak

matched pair of loaded


----------



## Gr3iz

pearl-handled Colt pistols that


----------



## cwwozniak

he polished until they


----------



## Gr3iz

almost wore through to


----------



## cwwozniak

the soft underbelly of


----------



## Gr3iz

the handles which left


----------



## cwwozniak

little or no protection


----------



## Gr3iz

when gripped with extra


----------



## HOBOcs

marked cards he was


----------



## Gr3iz

keeping secure up his


----------



## dotty999

sleeve until he could


----------



## Gr3iz

find the proper occasion


----------



## cwwozniak

to throw a giant


----------



## Gr3iz

monkey wrench into the


----------



## cwwozniak

medical device that goes


----------



## Gr3iz

pocketa-pocketa as it churns


----------



## cwwozniak

ice cream flavored with


----------



## Gr3iz

the oddest assortment of


----------



## cwwozniak

fruits and nuts, with

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

just a hint of

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkin pie spice, served


----------



## dotty999

with an unusual type


----------



## cwwozniak

of topping only sold


----------



## Gr3iz

in the seediest shops


----------



## cwwozniak

owned by the notorious


----------



## Gr3iz

Siegfried of KAOS, nemesis


----------



## cwwozniak

of Maxwell Smart, secret


----------



## Gr3iz

agent 86 who was


----------



## cwwozniak

annoying the Chief by


----------



## Gr3iz

just being himself, as


----------



## cwwozniak

well as insisting that


----------



## Gr3iz

the Cone of Silence


----------



## cwwozniak

be used every time


----------



## Gr3iz

a secret message was


----------



## cwwozniak

received from Hymie the


----------



## Gr3iz

robot, who looked like


----------



## cwwozniak

he just stepped off


----------



## Gr3iz

the pages of a


----------



## cwwozniak

1972 Sears catalog that


----------



## Gr3iz

was found in an


----------



## cwwozniak

outhouse that hasn't been


----------



## Gr3iz

fumigated in over twenty


----------



## cwwozniak

years and smelled riper


----------



## Gr3iz

than the hind quarters


----------



## cwwozniak

of a bear in


----------



## Gr3iz

heat that hadn't found


----------



## cwwozniak

satisfaction and was desperately


----------



## Gr3iz

seeking to find her


----------



## RT

'Bears Gone Wild" video


----------



## Gr3iz

which was last seen


----------



## cwwozniak

playing on Yogi Bear's


----------



## Gr3iz

softball team in the


----------



## RT

locker room near the


----------



## cwwozniak

water cooler filled with


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cold Busch beer


----------



## dotty999

that caused some to


----------



## Gr3iz

get in line twice


----------



## RT

with a large cup


----------



## cwwozniak

of steaming hot, black

Hi Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

licorice that was just


----------



## dotty999

so unusual as it


----------



## Gr3iz

is not usually served


----------



## cwwozniak

with a giant frozen


----------



## Gr3iz

waffle covered with maple


----------



## cwwozniak

maple tree leaves that


----------



## Gr3iz

(Must be really maple, being dounled like that!) ;-)

fell from the nearby


----------



## cwwozniak

billboard advertising eyeglasses for

Must have maple on the brain.


----------



## Gr3iz

the needy, provided by

Well, 'twas breakfast time ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

the only optometrist that


----------



## Gr3iz

would cater to the


----------



## cwwozniak

one eyed, one horned


----------



## Gr3iz

flying purple people-eater that


----------



## cwwozniak

sure looks strange to


----------



## Gr3iz

the average Joe from


----------



## cwwozniak

the average family living


----------



## Gr3iz

on an average street


----------



## cwwozniak

with an above average

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

income for such a


----------



## cwwozniak

below average job that


----------



## Gr3iz

most average people would


----------



## cwwozniak

think the average workday


----------



## Gr3iz

was the worst day


----------



## cwwozniak

to keep repeating the


----------



## Gr3iz

same words over and


----------



## cwwozniak

over that averaged about


----------



## Gr3iz

the same as the


----------



## cwwozniak

guy who claimed they


----------



## Gr3iz

met the national everage


----------



## cwwozniak

temperature when averaged over


----------



## Gr3iz

the past one hundred


----------



## cwwozniak

years, excluding the ones


----------



## Gr3iz

where Clinton was in


----------



## RT

office, just smoking cigars


----------



## cwwozniak

while contemplating his next 

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

concubine and how he'll


----------



## RT

be portrayed on SNL

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

during the next ratings


----------



## cwwozniak

week, when all the


----------



## Gr3iz

sleaziest, smuttiest episodes of


----------



## RT

The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Gr3iz

are given top billing


----------



## cwwozniak

when guest stars take

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

their pants off one

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

leg while standing on


----------



## Gr3iz

a pyramid of milk


----------



## dotty999

cartons that were known


----------



## Gr3iz

for their instability under


----------



## cwwozniak

strong winds blowing from


----------



## Gr3iz

the north, through the


----------



## dotty999

legs of my shorts


----------



## cwwozniak

made of the finest

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fishing nets available in

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

fact they could be


----------



## Gr3iz

used to catch a


----------



## cwwozniak

Uber ride to the

Hi, Mark and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Country Joe and the

Good evening my friend! I'm about ready for bed ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Fish tribute show at


----------



## Gr3iz

the truck and tractor


----------



## cwwozniak

pull competition between Democrats


----------



## Gr3iz

and Jehovah's witnesses that


----------



## cwwozniak

will be televised during


----------



## Gr3iz

the holiday season on


----------



## cwwozniak

ESPN with commercials for


----------



## Gr3iz

testosterone enhancing drugs for


----------



## cwwozniak

guys with below average


----------



## Gr3iz

IQs and too much


----------



## cwwozniak

back hair that was


----------



## Gr3iz

clearly colored by a


----------



## mithilaa

specialized hair salon


----------



## Gr3iz

that specialized in treating


----------



## cwwozniak

special customers as if


----------



## Gr3iz

they were infected with


----------



## cwwozniak

rockin' pneumonia and the

Hiya, Mark! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

boogie woogie flu just


----------



## RT

waiting for the CDC


----------



## Gr3iz

to come out with


----------



## cwwozniak

a new way to


----------



## RT

panic the general public


----------



## cwwozniak

with a warning about


----------



## Gr3iz

how living is hazardous


----------



## cwwozniak

to your health, despite

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the fact that the

Mornin' Chuck! Time for breakfast ...


----------



## cwwozniak

polls show most people


----------



## Gr3iz

don't realize that their


----------



## cwwozniak

nose hairs are not


----------



## Gr3iz

put there for decoration


----------



## cwwozniak

because they look like


----------



## Gr3iz

the insides of an


----------



## cwwozniak

abandoned discotheque that still


----------



## Gr3iz

has mostly intact mirrors


----------



## cwwozniak

on their balls that


----------



## Gr3iz

flash with a certain

Mornin' pal! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

beat that makes you

Hi, Mark and a Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## Gr3iz

wanna stomp your feet


----------



## dotty999

and clap your hands


----------



## cwwozniak

while singing about how

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

beautiful British women really


----------



## cwwozniak

get to look so

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

you can remember their


----------



## cwwozniak

mischievous grins while they


----------



## dotty999

give you the eye


----------



## Gr3iz

determine whether or not

Now you are replying to yourself my dear? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Looks like Dotty may have had two continuations to my entry of, "mischievous grins while they".

give you the eye...
or
check you out to ...

Going back to the game
_
determine whether or not ..._

*you would satisfy their*


----------



## Gr3iz

lust for living, or


----------



## cwwozniak

not survive their constant


----------



## Gr3iz

whining drone about the


----------



## cwwozniak

honey do list that


----------



## Gr3iz

has built up into


----------



## dotty999

a constant moan that


----------



## Gr3iz

can be ignored only


----------



## cwwozniak

if you don't value


----------



## Gr3iz

your most delicate organ


----------



## cwwozniak

enough to prevent its


----------



## Gr3iz

removal by non-surgical methods


----------



## cwwozniak

by going out through


----------



## Gr3iz

the in door, or


----------



## cwwozniak

going in through the


----------



## Gr3iz

out door, even though


----------



## RT

it's a revolving door


----------



## cwwozniak

that can rotate faster


----------



## Gr3iz

when there's "more power"


----------



## cwwozniak

by hooking up a

Doesn't everything work better with "more power"?


----------



## Gr3iz

Binford 6100 gas powered 

That's what I had in mind ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

leaf blower to a

Looks like one company tried to make money off the Binford name. Adding a knob that goes to eleven would have been a nice extra touch.
https://pelicannoiseworks.com/products/binford-6100


----------



## Gr3iz

gear and pinion mechanism

It had to happen! ;-) I think it was _Spinal Tap_ that mad the knob that goes to eleven famous.


----------



## cwwozniak

that raised and lowered

Yep, Spinal Tap.


----------



## Gr3iz

the ailerons that directed


----------



## cwwozniak

the airflow over the


----------



## Gr3iz

tops of the outgoing


----------



## cwwozniak

flying toasters protecting the

Man, am I showing my age.


----------



## Gr3iz

universe from the worst

I had forgotten about them. Thanks! Now I need to try to forget them again! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

screen burns since the

And still available through Windows 10. I select them every so often on my desktop.
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/flying_toaster_screensaver.html


----------



## Gr3iz

screen burn scare of


----------



## cwwozniak

the 1980s, which triggered


----------



## Gr3iz

widespread fear and uncertainty 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that the royal family

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

might be invading your


----------



## cwwozniak

house by pretending to


----------



## Gr3iz

be selling Girl Scout


----------



## cwwozniak

cookies to raise money


----------



## Gr3iz

for their pet project,


----------



## cwwozniak

remodeling Buckingham Palace so


----------



## Gr3iz

that it can be


----------



## cwwozniak

listed in the Guinness


----------



## Gr3iz

Book of World Records


----------



## dotty999

although it wasn't considered


----------



## Gr3iz

as a B'n'B entry

Welcome back, sweetheart! We (at least I) missed you!!


----------



## cwwozniak

because the owner was


----------



## Gr3iz

planning to open a


----------



## cwwozniak

cathouse that only hired


----------



## RT

dogs for three nights

Howdy Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

during winter, when the

Hey, Randy!


----------



## RT

_>>Pausing game<<_


dotty999 said:


> although it wasn't considered





Gr3iz said:


> as a B'n'B entry
> 
> Welcome back, sweetheart! We (at least I) missed you!!


Make that me too, or at least two of us 
_>>Resume Game<<_


----------



## Gr3iz

days grow shorter and


----------



## cwwozniak

Leon is getting larger


----------



## Gr3iz

in the rear view


----------



## cwwozniak

mirror from which hung


----------



## Gr3iz

a pair of giant


----------



## cwwozniak

brass balls inside of

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fishnet slings that allowed


----------



## cwwozniak

the balls to hang


----------



## Gr3iz

low and widely separated


----------



## cwwozniak

by a very large


----------



## Gr3iz

Tootsie Roll that looks


----------



## cwwozniak

darker than what you


----------



## Gr3iz

would expect from a


----------



## cwwozniak

TV show about a

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

group of seven people

Hey Chuck! Happy birthday!!


----------



## cwwozniak

on a three hour

Thank you, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

who just happen to


----------



## RT

("on a three hour"
followed by
"who just happen to"
makes the telling of this story challenging...but to go on  )

wonder where on earth

(and a Belated Chuck  )


----------



## cwwozniak

Waldo and Carmen Sandiego


I had to wonder if Mark thought he saw "tour" at the end of my entry.

Thank you for the belated greeting, Randy.


----------



## Gr3iz

I mustard! ;-)

were heading after they'd


----------



## cwwozniak

fooled everybody into believing

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

that the noise they'd

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

heard was not related


----------



## Gr3iz

to the sudden flash


----------



## cwwozniak

of light brighter than

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a Xenon strobe flash

Mornin Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mounted on top of


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti, all covered with


----------



## RT

snow, a picture worth


----------



## cwwozniak

the four hour trip

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

required by the Tardis

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

because the Daleks arehttps://www.google.com/search?newwi...UKEwi2wc2Y48fnAhUIBs0KHbKIAmsQkeECKAB6BAgcECY


----------



## RT

using the sonic srewdriver


----------



## cwwozniak

to change channels on


----------



## Gr3iz

my TV, again, despite


----------



## RT

calling in the cavalry

Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

led by Wilton Permenter

Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

who would rather have


----------



## Gr3iz

stayed back at Fort


----------



## RT

like Marlin Perkins did


----------



## Gr3iz

during the filming of


----------



## RT

the Tonight Show starring

(hey Mark!
are we showing our age 'r whut?


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack Paar, with special

Age is just a state of mind. And my mind is gone! ;-)


----------



## RT

guest host Johnny Carson

(naw, your mind is fine...whatever state your in  )


----------



## cwwozniak

and featuring a performance


----------



## Gr3iz

by the world famous



RT said:


> (naw, your mind is fine...whatever state your in  )


I believe it is the state of confusion ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

watermelon smashing comedian that


----------



## RT

that got poor reviews


Gr3iz said:


> I believe it is the state of confusion ... ;-)


we all try to get out of that state we're in


----------



## cwwozniak

for smashing an entire


----------



## Gr3iz

orchard while the growers


----------



## RT

grinned at the paycheck


----------



## Gr3iz

with the big red


----------



## cwwozniak

logo for the largest


----------



## Gr3iz

whorehouse in the state


----------



## cwwozniak

with more loose women


----------



## Gr3iz

than you can shake


----------



## cwwozniak

down for about fifty


----------



## Gr3iz

wags of a dog's


----------



## dotty999

tail which would seem


----------



## Gr3iz

to be an exorbitant


----------



## cwwozniak

way to air condition


----------



## Gr3iz

the tiny cottage in


----------



## RT

Scotland, near Loch Ness


----------



## Gr3iz

where Nessie likes to


----------



## cwwozniak

only appear when the


----------



## Gr3iz

most unreliable witnesses seem


----------



## cwwozniak

to claim that UFOs


----------



## Gr3iz

have taken them joyriding


----------



## cwwozniak

and mooning anyone that


----------



## Gr3iz

got in the way


----------



## cwwozniak

of the drag race


----------



## Gr3iz

between the '67 Corvette


----------



## cwwozniak

and '67 Shelby Mustang


----------



## Gr3iz

that was won by


----------



## cwwozniak

a RCH lead by


----------



## Gr3iz

cheating and using a


----------



## cwwozniak

1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor


----------



## Gr3iz

when the rules clearly


----------



## cwwozniak

stipulate that the engine


----------



## Gr3iz

must be constructed of


----------



## cwwozniak

the absolute highest grade

Hiya. Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Lego pieces that can

Good evening my friend!


----------



## RT

be glued together by


----------



## Gr3iz

spider silk, a technique


----------



## cwwozniak

perfected by members of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Alchemists League back


----------



## cwwozniak

when turning lead into


----------



## Gr3iz

gold was one of


----------



## cwwozniak

the easiest ways to


----------



## Gr3iz

earn the notice of


----------



## RT

the King's Tax Enforcers


----------



## Gr3iz

who were not known


----------



## cwwozniak

for being subtle when


----------



## RT

confronted with the Scarecrow*

(* you get bonus points if ya watch that link for more than 30 seconds )


----------



## cwwozniak

, Cowardly Lion, and Tin

Hi Randy! I vaguely remember watching that episode of the Wonderful World of Disney in my youth.


----------



## Gr3iz

Man on their way


----------



## RT

to the Emerald City



cwwozniak said:


> Hi Randy! I vaguely remember watching that episode of the Wonderful World of Disney in my youth.


Hiya Chuck - you're half way there to the origins of my TSG avatar


----------



## cwwozniak

pawn shop to hock



RT said:


> Hiya Chuck - you're half way there to the origins of my TSG avatar


----------



## Gr3iz

the oil can that


----------



## cwwozniak

was worth at least


----------



## Gr3iz

as much as the


----------



## cwwozniak

basket that Dorothy used


----------



## Gr3iz

to carry Toto on


----------



## cwwozniak

their reunion tour through


----------



## Gr3iz

the enchanted forest where


----------



## cwwozniak

Rosanna is goin' home


----------



## Gr3iz

where she should stay


----------



## cwwozniak

away from eating anything


----------



## Gr3iz

that might make her


----------



## cwwozniak

want to take off


----------



## Gr3iz

to meet her former


----------



## RT

publicity manager who avoided


----------



## Gr3iz

federal charges for the


----------



## cwwozniak

get rich scheme involving

Hiya, Randy and Mark!


----------



## RT

some dude named Cermak

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

who was mayor of


----------



## Gr3iz

Techville, and the owner

Hope you're safe and enjoying your weekend, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

of the only NASCAR

Hi, Mark! It's at least a five day weekend for me. Friday, the governor of Illinois ordered all non-essential businesses to close as of 5:00 PM today and everyone to shelter-in-place for at least through April 7th. Our company is not a direct essential business but is a supplier to essential manufacturers. We cut back on the number of workdays per person with teams covering different workdays.


----------



## RT

sanctioned vending machine with

(Chuck, we need your essential supplies here too  )


----------



## Gr3iz

Milk Duds as the

I had a gig scheduled for 3-4 days this week, but it has been postponed. I'm off more than working so far this year ...


----------



## cwwozniak

only product that always

My work at home days will have a much shorter commute. About 15 feet from the bed to the bathroom, about 25 feet to the coffeemaker in the kitchen, and about another 25 feet to my computer desk in the office. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

be the primary sponsor

Saves on petrol! ;-) And, you can work in your underwear! ;-)


----------



## RT

as seen on TV



cwwozniak said:


> My work at home days will have a much shorter commute. About 15 feet from the bed to the bathroom, about 25 feet to the coffeemaker in the kitchen, and about another 25 feet to my computer desk in the office. LoL


Chuck, you just described my current universe, upon retirement, without the "work" part, ailments, moans groans and complaints that I would include, but my bathroom sometimes seems like a mile away!


----------



## Gr3iz

ads in the rural


----------



## cwwozniak

sections where people still

Randy, I have a friend saying I should have retired a while ago. Maybe working at home will let me dip my toes into what that would be like and maybe I'll like it.


----------



## Gr3iz

pick their tooth with

It has its ups and downs ... ;-) You're not married any more, so that would eliminate at least one of the downs ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

the sharp end of

Yeah, but after a while, it gets kinda tough to yell at myself during summer to mow the lawn before the city fines me. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

a corn cob that

That's where having a grandson living with us does come in handy! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

will later become a


----------



## Gr3iz

cherished moment in the


----------



## cwwozniak

minds of everyone that


----------



## Gr3iz

has the wherewithal to


----------



## cwwozniak

walk past a tableful


----------



## Gr3iz

of rare delicacies based


----------



## RT

on gluten free wheat


----------



## cwwozniak

blended with lactose free

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

Milky Ways and peanuts

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

to make the world's


----------



## Gr3iz

gooiest and messiest collection


----------



## cwwozniak

of desserts served by


----------



## Gr3iz

specialized robots that have

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cameras that can zoom

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

in on the eyeballs


----------



## cwwozniak

of people standing on


----------



## Gr3iz

top of other people's


----------



## cwwozniak

shoulders while spinning silver


----------



## Gr3iz

plates on long, thin


----------



## RT

spears of dry ice


----------



## Gr3iz

that might have been


----------



## cwwozniak

stored in a deep


----------



## Gr3iz

cave high up in


----------



## dotty999

the hills above the


----------



## Gr3iz

arena where so many


----------



## RT

pizzas are delivered by


----------



## Gr3iz

orangutans with backpacks that


----------



## cwwozniak

have built-in, fully automated


----------



## Gr3iz

communication systems that enable


----------



## cwwozniak

direct links between every


----------



## Gr3iz

living organism within a


----------



## cwwozniak

pair of shoes belonging


----------



## Gr3iz

the troll that lived


----------



## cwwozniak

under the bridge by


----------



## Gr3iz

the brook near the


----------



## cwwozniak

hollow tree, home of


----------



## Gr3iz

the turtle wizard that


----------



## cwwozniak

could turn ordinary horseshoes


----------



## Gr3iz

into garden gnomes by


----------



## RT

beating out a rhythm


----------



## Gr3iz

on the tops of


----------



## cwwozniak

empty coffee cans arranged


----------



## RT

solely by Juan Valdez


----------



## Gr3iz

so that the rich


----------



## cwwozniak

Columbian drug lords never


----------



## Gr3iz

have to leave their


----------



## cwwozniak

limousines that are longer


----------



## Gr3iz

than a school bus


----------



## cwwozniak

carrying students to their


----------



## Gr3iz

field trip to the


----------



## cwwozniak

art museum to see


----------



## Gr3iz

the works of some


----------



## cwwozniak

not so well known


----------



## Gr3iz

artists and sculptors of


----------



## cwwozniak

an era best known


----------



## Gr3iz

for the majestic production


----------



## cwwozniak

numbers in movies like


----------



## Gr3iz

those shown in palaces


----------



## cwwozniak

furnished with solid gold


----------



## Gr3iz

toilet seats and plumbing


----------



## dotty999

so unique it was


----------



## Gr3iz

noted in the latest


----------



## cwwozniak

Guinness book of world

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

records which was a


----------



## cwwozniak

referenced by everyone involved


----------



## Gr3iz

in the processing of

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

applications for the new

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

molecular transporter that they've

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

shrunk to the size


----------



## RT

they considered "best fit"


----------



## Gr3iz

for those who will


----------



## cwwozniak

using it during the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

spring fertility ceremonies that 

Hey Chuck! Hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## cwwozniak

include a parade down


----------



## Gr3iz

the center of the


----------



## cwwozniak

street while the crowd


----------



## Gr3iz

throws all sorts of


----------



## cwwozniak

overripe produce and assorted


----------



## Gr3iz

color water balloons filled


----------



## cwwozniak

with a glowing liquid


----------



## Gr3iz

that causes one's hair


----------



## cwwozniak

to curl tighter than


----------



## Gr3iz

a pot-bellied pig's tail


----------



## cwwozniak

when it is trying


----------



## dotty999

to move closer to


----------



## cwwozniak

the only shaded location


----------



## Gr3iz

in the sty that


----------



## cwwozniak

had a grand view


----------



## Gr3iz

of the local dump's


----------



## cwwozniak

huge pile of steaming


----------



## Gr3iz

new trash that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been collected from the

Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

city sewer systems under

G'night my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

the supervision of the


----------



## Gr3iz

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## RT

who just had pizza


----------



## Gr3iz

delivered by drone from


----------



## cwwozniak

the Italian restaurant next


----------



## Gr3iz

to the pool hall


----------



## cwwozniak

that is notorious for


----------



## Gr3iz

hosting birthday parties for


----------



## cwwozniak

guys who never ever


----------



## Gr3iz

shaved and now have


----------



## cwwozniak

beards bushier than a


----------



## Gr3iz

mop used by many


----------



## RT

to catch soup drippings


----------



## Gr3iz

for a snack later


----------



## RT

when nobody was looking


----------



## cwwozniak

like they could even


----------



## Gr3iz

remember their own names


----------



## cwwozniak

let alone climb up


----------



## Gr3iz

the social ladder to


----------



## cwwozniak

be above anyone that


----------



## Gr3iz

thought they could get


----------



## RT

tickets to "_Hamilton_" before


----------



## Gr3iz

the release to the


----------



## cwwozniak

general public living in


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

the world that is


----------



## dotty999

known to be really


----------



## Gr3iz

callous when it comes


----------



## cwwozniak

to laughing at people


----------



## Gr3iz

who may have been


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

pranked by the person


----------



## Gr3iz

you'd least expect to


----------



## cwwozniak

be elected by the


----------



## Gr3iz

same folks that brought


----------



## cwwozniak

the pogo stick championships


----------



## Gr3iz

from the outskirts of


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

the USA and there


----------



## cwwozniak

are several places that


----------



## Gr3iz

have yet to send


----------



## cwwozniak

a representative to the


----------



## Gr3iz

registration desk to see

Hey Chuck! There's something different. Hmmm, did you get a haircut? Doing something new with the sideburns? New glasses, perhaps? There's something, I just can't put my finger on it ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Chuck's new updated avatar


----------



## Gr3iz

that's on display for


----------



## RT

now, in the archives

>Mark, I _think _Chuck appears a bit more serious... two of his sensors are more than fly swatters...or he's up for ping pong doubles on four tables at once! <


----------



## cwwozniak

located in the sub-basement

My avatar is a failed attempt to check if the revised website supported animated GIF avatars. The site suggests using a 400x400 pixel avatar. I uploaded a 400x400 pixel animated GIF file and the server converted it to smaller JPEG file. Then I decided to I liked the new non-moving Robby better than the original non-moving Robby


----------



## cwwozniak

Let's see if a large animated GIF at least works as a file attachment.


----------



## RT

>>>PAUSE GAME<<<*
It does indeed work Chuck! ... 

but Chuck, let's face it...non-moving avatar is better than moving one for a daily use avatar ...
an animated avatar can quickly become a bit annoying.
Understand you were 'testing.'

Looky, Harry (@hewee) bless him, once animated my avatar... you wouldn't wanna look at the Scarecrow like this every time, eh?
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/rt-master-magician.447609/#lg=post-3413711&slide=0

or the twitchy one...
https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/rt-gif.74975/

Missing at least one variant in brief series there, I think, but don't think his efforts are appreciated more affectionately and greatly by any one but me  
(note: he did include 'master magician' in one of the file names _>sigh<_  😊

OK, ok... I digress...
went off topic, off game, trust slack shall be cut for me until the page 
>>>RESUME GAME<<<*


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> located in the sub-basement


James Bond discovered when


----------



## cwwozniak

laser beams cut into



RT said:


> an animated avatar can quickly become a bit annoying.


Gotcha, but I miss my spinning antennas and moving mouth. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

the cinder block walls


----------



## cwwozniak

turning the cinders into


----------



## Gr3iz

beads of glass that


----------



## cwwozniak

refocused the beam directly


----------



## Gr3iz

onto the alley cat


----------



## cwwozniak

turning it into a


----------



## Gr3iz

sabre-tooth tiger that had


----------



## cwwozniak

not eaten anything for


----------



## Gr3iz

longer than it could


----------



## cwwozniak

remember and was prepared


----------



## Gr3iz

to find the biggest


----------



## RT

discovery in recent history


----------



## dotty999

that was thought to


----------



## Gr3iz

rival the invention of


----------



## cwwozniak

the dohickey that sits


----------



## Gr3iz

astride the thing-a-ma-bob that


----------



## RT

whirly-gigs around the garbalator


----------



## Gr3iz

which had been completely


----------



## dotty999

invented by a local


----------



## Gr3iz

troll so that he


----------



## RT

could charge pricey admission


----------



## cwwozniak

to watch grass growing


----------



## Gr3iz

on the Pope's toes


----------



## cwwozniak

while he reads the


----------



## Gr3iz

latest edition of the


----------



## cwwozniak

magazine that has centerfolds


----------



## Gr3iz

of the most luscious


----------



## cwwozniak

and barely covered, well

Hi, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

built models of the


----------



## cwwozniak

world famous 1970s era


----------



## Gr3iz

muscle car brigade, including


----------



## cwwozniak

a Pontiac "Goat" equipped


----------



## RT

with goat hide seats,


----------



## cwwozniak

solid gold shifter knob,


----------



## RT

goat bladder air freshener,

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

and a horn that

Hi Randy, and Goodnight Randy. It's midnight and radio station I listen to just played the Star Spangled Banner just like stations used to do before going off the air for the night.


----------



## RT

bleeted a human-like srceam

 Chuck, pleasant Zzzz's


----------



## cwwozniak

that could frighten a


----------



## Gr3iz

seven foot tall bullfrog


----------



## cwwozniak

that could jump over


----------



## Gr3iz

the moon with the


----------



## cwwozniak

cat and the fiddle


----------



## Gr3iz

and a dog named


----------



## cwwozniak

Boo, travellin' and livin'

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

like a hillbilly do, 

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

by driving faster than

Happy Friday, to you too, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the speed of sound


----------



## cwwozniak

and only stopping to


----------



## Gr3iz

fill the jug and


----------



## cwwozniak

slap the backside of


----------



## Gr3iz

the mule, who also


----------



## cwwozniak

was carrying two huge


----------



## Gr3iz

barrels of liquid gold


----------



## cwwozniak

shoe polish, enough to

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

cover the entire side

Mornin' pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

of a boot worn


----------



## Gr3iz

originally by Paul Bunyan,


----------



## cwwozniak

for his walk across


----------



## Gr3iz

the midwest, starting with


----------



## cwwozniak

a giant step on


----------



## Gr3iz

a small person who


----------



## cwwozniak

just wanted to watch


----------



## Gr3iz

the parade by climbing


----------



## cwwozniak

the tree growing in


----------



## RT

the Forbidden Zone of


----------



## Gr3iz

Celibacy, know to locals


----------



## RT

by the name of

Hi Mark and Chuck!
We up early or up late?


----------



## cwwozniak

Phineas Harcourt Snodgrass the


----------



## Gr3iz

Dirty Old Man of

Hey guys! Yeah, Randy, I was up a bit late. Everything piled up after the race ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Shady Lane, who liked

Good Morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

little girls who had


----------



## RT

other plans in mind


----------



## Gr3iz

like playing house with


----------



## cwwozniak

little boys that liked

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to tie tin cans


----------



## cwwozniak

full of the stickiest


----------



## Gr3iz

jelly to the tails


----------



## cwwozniak

of racehorses while they


----------



## Gr3iz

were taking a walk


----------



## cwwozniak

to the stables by


----------



## Gr3iz

the edge of the


----------



## cwwozniak

road that runs through


----------



## Gr3iz

the grove of birch


----------



## cwwozniak

trees, whose bark is

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

white as the driven

Mornin' pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Miss Daisy, who never


----------



## dotty999

attempted to go to


----------



## Gr3iz

anywhere but to church


----------



## cwwozniak

on Sunday and then


----------



## Gr3iz

to the casino to


----------



## cwwozniak

play a few hands


----------



## Gr3iz

of Blackjack, which she


----------



## cwwozniak

managed to win enough


----------



## Gr3iz

in just a single


----------



## cwwozniak

hand to afford going


----------



## Gr3iz

on a vacation to


----------



## cwwozniak

the happiest place on


----------



## Gr3iz

the planet of her


----------



## cwwozniak

choice, as long as


----------



## Gr3iz

it is no further

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

than you can throw


----------



## Gr3iz

a drunk skunk after


----------



## cwwozniak

doing an all-nighter of

Hi, Mark! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

tequila sunrises followed by

Mornin' Chuck! The same to you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

a greasy breakfast of


----------



## Gr3iz

sauteed snails salted slugs


----------



## dotty999

which could cause some


----------



## Gr3iz

to toss their cookies


----------



## cwwozniak

into the largest porcelain


----------



## Gr3iz

basin one could find


----------



## cwwozniak

installed in the dingiest

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

gas station men's room

Hi pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

that has never been

Bed time for me. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

on display in Popular

I believe I already had ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Photography and other publications


----------



## Gr3iz

that portray such fascinating


----------



## cwwozniak

moments in the lives


----------



## Gr3iz

of the rich and


----------



## cwwozniak

notorious, who'd rather not


----------



## Gr3iz

be seen in public

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

holding hands with the

Hi Mark! Happy birthday!


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter Bunny, especially when

Hey Chuck! Thank you, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

the paparazzi wanted to


----------



## Gr3iz

photograph the Playboy Bunny


----------



## cwwozniak

who could not stop


----------



## Gr3iz

hopping around on one


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> hopping around on one


of Hugh Heffner's favorite


----------



## Gr3iz

humidors because she thought


----------



## cwwozniak

he would remove one


----------



## Gr3iz

cigar too many and


----------



## cwwozniak

cause her to fall


----------



## Gr3iz

down a flight of


----------



## cwwozniak

stairs and landing on


----------



## Gr3iz

the first floor before


----------



## cwwozniak

an audience of teenage


----------



## Gr3iz

stoners who had been


----------



## RT

distracted by the glow


----------



## cwwozniak

sticks purchased from the


----------



## Gr3iz

head shop down the


----------



## cwwozniak

turnpike, across from the


----------



## RT

bridge, guarded by trolls


----------



## cwwozniak

that charged a toll


----------



## Gr3iz

of a buttered roll


----------



## cwwozniak

served on a porcelain


----------



## Gr3iz

throne that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

polished until it shined


----------



## Gr3iz

like the inside of


----------



## cwwozniak

the device that goes


----------



## Gr3iz

in the cockpit of


----------



## cwwozniak

Air Force One, used


----------



## Gr3iz

to navigate in the


----------



## cwwozniak

dense fog surrounding the


----------



## Gr3iz

regions just south of


----------



## cwwozniak

the wall being built


----------



## Gr3iz

to keep most of


----------



## cwwozniak

the people out of


----------



## Gr3iz

the pot fields that


----------



## cwwozniak

were fertilized with the


----------



## Gr3iz

droppings of assorted zoo


----------



## cwwozniak

staff, who didn't care


----------



## Gr3iz

what time it was


----------



## cwwozniak

when it came to


----------



## Gr3iz

a friendly game of


----------



## cwwozniak

tiddlywinks with discs made


----------



## Gr3iz

from manhole covers that

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

were taken from streets


----------



## Gr3iz

in the Twilight Zone


----------



## cwwozniak

episode about a boy


----------



## Gr3iz

who controls the lives


----------



## cwwozniak

of everyone that doesn't


----------



## Gr3iz

conform to his idea


----------



## dotty999

of using an unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

dolphin to deliver the


----------



## cwwozniak

mail to people living


----------



## Gr3iz

off the coast of


----------



## cwwozniak

Florida, during the hottest


----------



## Gr3iz

wet T-shirt contest you've


----------



## cwwozniak

ever recorded on your


----------



## Gr3iz

old Sony camera that


----------



## cwwozniak

recorded on tape that


----------



## Gr3iz

always seemed to jam


----------



## cwwozniak

the player, requiring that


----------



## Gr3iz

one disassemble several small


----------



## cwwozniak

gear assemblies the size


----------



## Gr3iz

of a dime that


----------



## RT

wasn't worth the dime


----------



## Gr3iz

they resemble, let alone


----------



## RT

advertising I shouldn't post 

(link removed)


----------



## RT

Link removed, Cookiegal's watching


----------



## dotty999

because you need watching


----------



## Gr3iz

after your recent actions


----------



## cwwozniak

that landed you in


----------



## Gr3iz

hot water with the


----------



## cwwozniak

lovely and charming admin

(Just in case Cookiegal is following this thread)


----------



## Gr3iz

who treats her dog

Hey Chuck! Happy 4th! Be safe!


----------



## cwwozniak

to goodies made from

And a Happy 4th, to you, Mark. This social distancing thing is making for a weird 4th by me. The city I live in usually has one big fireworks show in a large park and charges admission. This year, they are doing two smaller shows from parks a few miles apart and not allowing parking in or near the parks. The company running the shows will be launching high altitude fireworks so people can see them from home. I may not see much as a I live in an older subdivision with lots of tall trees. Both parks are about 1-1/3 miles from home/


----------



## Gr3iz

the finest ingredients known

I try my best to avoid most crowds ... Good luck!


----------



## RT

by chefs and scientists

Happy belated Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

at Monsanto who believe



Gr3iz said:


> I try my best to avoid most crowds ... Good luck!


I avoid crowds as well. I am planning to see what I can see from my own backyard or front porch. I was thinking of going to a nearby high school and set up a lawn chair in the parking lot. Then I thought I would not be the only one with that brilliant idea and there may be a bit of a crowd.


----------



## Gr3iz

in better living through

I'm just cowering in the house. I dread taking the dog out. He's gonna want to try to attack the noise!


----------



## RT

chemistry, or adding some


----------



## Gr3iz

TLC to every bite


----------



## cwwozniak

of their GMO corn


----------



## Gr3iz

which, of course, introduces


----------



## cwwozniak

unknown mutations that could


----------



## Gr3iz

alter life as we


----------



## cwwozniak

try to prevent the

Having trouble keeping my eyes open. Good night, Mark!


----------



## RT

spread of 'fake news'


----------



## Gr3iz

in the toxic environment


----------



## RT

that spawns monsters from


----------



## Gr3iz

the AI innards of


----------



## cwwozniak

the software used by

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Facebook and others to

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

detect how often you


----------



## Gr3iz

blow your nose with


----------



## cwwozniak

enough noise to wake


----------



## Gr3iz

the gerbils sleeping in


----------



## dotty999

the back room with


----------



## Gr3iz

the hamsters and large


----------



## cwwozniak

rodents with teeth sharper


----------



## cwwozniak

and capable of chewing


----------



## Gr3iz

through multiple layers of


----------



## cwwozniak

Kevlar® like a hot


----------



## Gr3iz

knife through ice cream


----------



## cwwozniak

sandwiches frozen harder than


----------



## Gr3iz

diamonds created by the


----------



## cwwozniak

extremely high pressure applied

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

by the weight of

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fifty-two thousand, seven hundred


----------



## Gr3iz

acres of prime wilderness


----------



## cwwozniak

campground visited by the


----------



## Gr3iz

caribou every spring during


----------



## RT

picnic season by tourists


----------



## cwwozniak

carrying baskets overflowing with


----------



## Gr3iz

sandwiches like those loved


----------



## RT

by Yogi Bear and


----------



## cwwozniak

his pal Boo-Boo the

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

best sidekick a bear

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

could have to prevent


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr. Ranger from locking


----------



## cwwozniak

the entrance to your


----------



## Gr3iz

cave while you were


----------



## dotty999

visiting with the local


----------



## Gr3iz

picnic basket bearing tourists


----------



## cwwozniak

that travel in groups


----------



## Gr3iz

of twos and threes


----------



## cwwozniak

and wearing brightly colored


----------



## Gr3iz

shorts that look like


----------



## cwwozniak

they are two sizes


----------



## Gr3iz

larger than Santa Claus


----------



## cwwozniak

with a belt made


----------



## Gr3iz

of buffalo hides that


----------



## RT

were tie dyed white


----------



## Gr3iz

in honor of the


----------



## RT

Judo black belt experts


----------



## Gr3iz

who had assisted with


----------



## cwwozniak

decorating a parade float


----------



## Gr3iz

depicting the founding of


----------



## RT

the very place where


----------



## cwwozniak

they baked the first


----------



## RT

cookie in a tree


----------



## cwwozniak

that was home to

Hiya, Randy!


----------



## RT

a family of elves

Howdy Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that unionized and demanded


----------



## Gr3iz

that precious gems be


----------



## cwwozniak

used to make their


----------



## Gr3iz

slippers and some of


----------



## cwwozniak

the masks they now


----------



## dotty999

found to be more


----------



## Gr3iz

annoying than the drone


----------



## RT

of a teacher's voice


----------



## Gr3iz

on the day before


----------



## cwwozniak

the morning before the


----------



## dotty999

news broke that someone


----------



## Gr3iz

had snuck into the


----------



## cwwozniak

secret lair of the


----------



## Gr3iz

tattooed woman and took


----------



## cwwozniak

pictures of her while


----------



## Gr3iz

she was preparing to


----------



## cwwozniak

take a bath in


----------



## RT

the river, known for


----------



## cwwozniak

cutting a canyon through


----------



## dotty999

the dangerous area known


----------



## RT

by sailors and pilots

(Hey Dotty  )


----------



## Gr3iz

alike, as well as


----------



## cwwozniak

bus drivers that only


----------



## RT

followed GPS voices to


----------



## cwwozniak

their doom by ignoring

Hi, Randy and Good Night all.


----------



## RT

the bridge out ahead

(same here Chuck! 'Night all!)


----------



## Gr3iz

sign that was illuminated

Not far behind, guys ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

by 3,142 very tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

lightning bugs that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been placed inside of

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

several dozen Mason jars

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

that once stored grandma's

And a Happy Friday to you, sir!


----------



## RT

buttermilk on the porch


----------



## Gr3iz

near the back door


----------



## cwwozniak

that was covered with


----------



## Gr3iz

ivy that had grown


----------



## cwwozniak

between the cracks in


----------



## dotty999

the old wall which


----------



## Gr3iz

was teetering on the


----------



## cwwozniak

verge of crumbling onto


----------



## Gr3iz

the rose bushes growing


----------



## cwwozniak

wild amongst the other


----------



## Gr3iz

flowers and vines lining


----------



## cwwozniak

the courtyard inside the


----------



## Gr3iz

grain of sand where


----------



## cwwozniak

the inhabitants went about


----------



## Gr3iz

wearing only the shortest


----------



## cwwozniak

daisy dukes that were


----------



## Gr3iz

less than seductive on


----------



## cwwozniak

a scale of one


----------



## Gr3iz

to ten on men


----------



## cwwozniak

who were endowed with


----------



## Gr3iz

an oversized set of


----------



## cwwozniak

solid brass oval shaped


----------



## Gr3iz

fingernails that could literally


----------



## cwwozniak

drive the wearer insanely


----------



## Gr3iz

when tapping on glass


----------



## cwwozniak

tabletops, sounding like a


----------



## Gr3iz

jackhammer on a city


----------



## dotty999

rail line which had


----------



## Gr3iz

fallen into disrepair over


----------



## cwwozniak

the time it takes


----------



## Gr3iz

to bake an apple


----------



## cwwozniak

pie using a recipe


----------



## Gr3iz

from your mother's aunt's


----------



## cwwozniak

sister-in-law's second cousin's step-daughter's

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

neighbor's brother who always


----------



## Cookiegal

sticks his nose in


----------



## dotty999

where it can often


----------



## Gr3iz

pick up the least


----------



## cwwozniak

noticeable scent emanating from


----------



## Gr3iz

the wheel of cheese


----------



## Cookiegal

you forgot to put


----------



## Gr3iz

in the trunk of


----------



## Cookiegal

the new Lamborghini you


----------



## Gr3iz

creatively acquired from the


----------



## Cookiegal

drug dealer down the


----------



## dotty999

street who had a


----------



## Gr3iz

wife who would knit


----------



## dotty999

unusual socks that were


----------



## Cookiegal

worn only when you


----------



## Gr3iz

needed that little something


----------



## Cookiegal

extra to tickle your


----------



## Gr3iz

dog's belly, something he


----------



## dotty999

often enjoyed but not


----------



## cwwozniak

while eating his favorite

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and Karen!


----------



## Cookiegal

food he loved to

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mix with a bit


----------



## Gr3iz

of roadkill he found


----------



## cwwozniak

on the highway between


----------



## Gr3iz

here and the state


----------



## Cookiegal

penitentiary where the guy


----------



## Gr3iz

with the wooden leg


----------



## dotty999

was trying to make


----------



## Gr3iz

a hinge with a


----------



## cwwozniak

spring in it, so

Hi,Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

he could jump up

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

to reach his lovely


----------



## cwwozniak

perch overlooking a grand


----------



## Cookiegal

piano that was in


----------



## cwwozniak

a bar frequented by


----------



## Gr3iz

a biker gang of


----------



## Cookiegal

old geezers who thought


----------



## Gr3iz

Roseanne Barr really could


----------



## cwwozniak

be the wife of


----------



## Gr3iz

a former member of


----------



## cwwozniak

a law firm that


----------



## Cookiegal

scammed everyone who signed


----------



## Gr3iz

the petition to prevent


----------



## cwwozniak

the sale of artificially


----------



## Gr3iz

inseminated mountain goats that


----------



## cwwozniak

that like to sneak


----------



## Cookiegal

up on and scare


----------



## cwwozniak

people taking photos of


----------



## Gr3iz

Sasquatch while he's taking


----------



## Cookiegal

a dump out behind


----------



## Gr3iz

the woodshed, which surprised


----------



## cwwozniak

the naked lady trying


----------



## Gr3iz

dig turnips with a


----------



## dotty999

spoon which caused a


----------



## cwwozniak

flock of swans to


----------



## Gr3iz

make a large deposit


----------



## cwwozniak

of the smelliest and


----------



## Gr3iz

purest poultry poop to


----------



## Cookiegal

be used to cure


----------



## Gr3iz

the gout in the


----------



## cwwozniak

people that always eat


----------



## Gr3iz

the things they shouldn't


----------



## dotty999

simply because they feel


----------



## Cookiegal

the need to satisfy


----------



## Gr3iz

some primal instinct that


----------



## cwwozniak

is so subconscious that


----------



## Gr3iz

they don't even realize


----------



## dotty999

what it could do


----------



## cwwozniak

to their reaction to


----------



## dotty999

something that was known


----------



## cwwozniak

to cause extreme, uncontrollable

Hi, Dotty1


----------



## dotty999

anger that could result

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

in someone being slapped


----------



## cwwozniak

with a lawsuit for


----------



## Gr3iz

the most frivolous charge


----------



## Cookiegal

involving a rubber duck


----------



## Gr3iz

and a turkey baster


----------



## Cookiegal

that has been inserted


----------



## dotty999

in a place that


----------



## Gr3iz

one would normally consider


----------



## dotty999

impossible due to the


----------



## Gr3iz

muscles surrounding the area


----------



## dotty999

and also the unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

quantity of very fine


----------



## cwwozniak

but also very long

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

hairs around the rim


----------



## dotty999

that could easily cause


----------



## cwwozniak

the owner to feel


----------



## Gr3iz

more than a little 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## Cookiegal

itchiness right in the


----------



## Gr3iz

most inaccessible location one


----------



## Cookiegal

one can imagine where


----------



## cwwozniak

not only the sun


----------



## Gr3iz

doesn't shine, but the


----------



## Cookiegal

air can't get inside


----------



## Gr3iz

due to the pressure


----------



## Cookiegal

valve that was installed


----------



## Gr3iz

due to a recall


----------



## cwwozniak

of the inner tubes

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Cookiegal

that were as thin


----------



## Gr3iz

as a promise made

Hey Chuck! Hiya Cookie! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

by the guy selling


----------



## Gr3iz

raffle tickets to senior


----------



## cwwozniak

managers at a factory


----------



## Cookiegal

where they make finely

Hi Mark and Chuck.


----------



## cwwozniak

ground bat guano for

Hi Karen!


----------



## Gr3iz

use in certain recipes


----------



## cwwozniak

that are popular with


----------



## Gr3iz

Haitian doctors who often


----------



## cwwozniak

burned chicken bones to


----------



## Gr3iz

conjure the spirits of


----------



## Cookiegal

their ancestors who roamed


----------



## Gr3iz

the celestial byways searching


----------



## Cookiegal

for the treasure that


----------



## Gr3iz

was supposed to be


----------



## Cookiegal

at the end of


----------



## cwwozniak

the hallway guarded by

Hi, Karen!


----------



## Cookiegal

two angry, snarling Dobermans


----------



## cwwozniak

with frickin' laser beams


----------



## dotty999

that were known to


----------



## Cookiegal

penetrate deep into the


----------



## Gr3iz

soft tissue surrounding one's


----------



## cwwozniak

belly button and extending


----------



## Gr3iz

north from there to


----------



## cwwozniak

a point just below


----------



## Gr3iz

what would normally be


----------



## RT

considered a soft spot


----------



## Gr3iz

that many people like


----------



## cwwozniak

to highlight by applying 

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

light pressure with their


----------



## RT

bonus attachment included with


----------



## Gr3iz

that newest gadget you've


----------



## Cookiegal

just purchased that automatically


----------



## Gr3iz

massages the skin like


----------



## Cookiegal

you wish your spouse


----------



## Gr3iz

would, but without the


----------



## Cookiegal

constant yacking and the


----------



## Gr3iz

irritating cackle that always


----------



## Cookiegal

comes out of her


----------



## Gr3iz

unconscious desire to always


----------



## RT

insist you'll never change


----------



## Cookiegal

your old ways and


----------



## cwwozniak

never take out the


----------



## Gr3iz

sabre-toothed tiger until after


----------



## cwwozniak

they have eaten a


----------



## Gr3iz

few dozen fully plucked


----------



## cwwozniak

, glazed, and fire roasted


----------



## Gr3iz

Cornish game hens that


----------



## cwwozniak

came with a side


----------



## Cookiegal

of octopus from the


----------



## Gr3iz

depths of the South


----------



## cwwozniak

where some residents still


----------



## Gr3iz

recall the terrible ordeal


----------



## cwwozniak

when they ran out


----------



## Gr3iz

of catsup and had


----------



## dotty999

to make do with


----------



## Gr3iz

a poor substitute made


----------



## cwwozniak

with cherry gelatine and


----------



## Gr3iz

flour combined in just


----------



## cwwozniak

about the smallest tin


----------



## RT

cup found when Archaeologists


----------



## Gr3iz

from the National Institute


----------



## RT

of Acronyms decided to


----------



## Gr3iz

try their hand at


----------



## dotty999

working out how to


----------



## Cookiegal

create an abbreviation for


----------



## RT

a four letter phrase


----------



## cwwozniak

describing two consenting adults

Hi, Randy, Karen, and Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

who have just finished

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

having a very enjoyable

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

meal in a slightly


----------



## cwwozniak

unorthodox location, high atop


----------



## Gr3iz

the Statue of Liberty,


----------



## cwwozniak

while singing a rousing


----------



## RT

song with an accent


----------



## Gr3iz

from some Slavic country


----------



## cwwozniak

where vodka is made


----------



## RT

in large quantities for


----------



## Gr3iz

consumption during the rituals


----------



## cwwozniak

where the men danced


----------



## RT

with fancy pants on


----------



## Gr3iz

their partners, female kangaroos


----------



## cwwozniak

that kept tempo by



Gr3iz said:


> from some Slavic country





Gr3iz said:


> their partners, female kangaroos


I didn't know kangaroos were native to Slavic countries. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

thumping their tails on



cwwozniak said:


> I didn't know kangaroos were native to Slavic countries. LoL


Since when did this thread make any sense, Chuck? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

hollow logs tuned to


----------



## Gr3iz

A sharp, but only


----------



## cwwozniak

while the band played


----------



## Gr3iz

the Beer Barrel Polka


----------



## dotty999

and Dotty danced with


----------



## Gr3iz

the wee folk who


----------



## cwwozniak

wanted her to kiss


----------



## Gr3iz

them where the sun


----------



## cwwozniak

leaves tan lines that


----------



## Gr3iz

look like something you'd


----------



## cwwozniak

get grilling a large


----------



## Gr3iz

Porterhouse steak over red


----------



## cwwozniak

, white, and blue painted


----------



## Gr3iz

grates over a superheterodyne


----------



## cwwozniak

all American five radio


----------



## Gr3iz

that had been refurbished


----------



## cwwozniak

by someone who never


----------



## Gr3iz

knew the difference between


----------



## dotty999

getting close to a


----------



## Gr3iz

ticking postal package and


----------



## cwwozniak

living to tell about


----------



## Gr3iz

your vacation pictures from


----------



## cwwozniak

a road trip through


----------



## Gr3iz

the most boring desert


----------



## cwwozniak

city that most residents


----------



## Gr3iz

believe should be left


----------



## cwwozniak

off the itinerary of


----------



## Gr3iz

even the funeral procession


----------



## cwwozniak

that included cars from


----------



## Gr3iz

third world countries that


----------



## cwwozniak

cost less than most


----------



## Gr3iz

four slice toasters at


----------



## cwwozniak

stores best known for


----------



## Gr3iz

selling towels and powders


----------



## cwwozniak

for use in places


----------



## Gr3iz

best left unmentioned due


----------



## cwwozniak

to the pandemic rumors


----------



## Gr3iz

which mention something to


----------



## cwwozniak

do with how doctors


----------



## Gr3iz

might use a particular


----------



## cwwozniak

surgical implement to pry


----------



## Gr3iz

loose the metacarpal tendons


----------



## cwwozniak

in order to release


----------



## Gr3iz

the enzymes required for


----------



## cwwozniak

converting tapioca pudding into


----------



## Gr3iz

gold, something the alchemists


----------



## cwwozniak

could only convert to


----------



## Gr3iz

succotash by including some


----------



## cwwozniak

finely chopped okra and


----------



## Gr3iz

using a secret ingredient


----------



## cwwozniak

that Paula Deen swears


----------



## Gr3iz

has put hair on


----------



## cwwozniak

the palms of guys


----------



## Gr3iz

who would rather not


----------



## cwwozniak

explain why they prefer


----------



## Gr3iz

hand lotion instead of


----------



## cwwozniak

bacon grease when preparing


----------



## Gr3iz

a new batch of


----------



## cwwozniak

Alice B. Toklas' famous


----------



## Gr3iz

brownies using her special


----------



## cwwozniak

secret blend of eleven


----------



## Gr3iz

varieties of herb cultivated


----------



## cwwozniak

to be more potent


----------



## Gr3iz

than the typical stuff


----------



## cwwozniak

found growing alongside the


----------



## Gr3iz

drive-in movie's back fence


----------



## cwwozniak

that was covered with


----------



## Gr3iz

discarded undergarments from years


----------



## cwwozniak

of guys on dates


----------



## Gr3iz

with the town's infamous


----------



## cwwozniak

nightclub showgirls that liked


----------



## Gr3iz

to hang out in


----------



## cwwozniak

the only place that


----------



## Gr3iz

the streetlights never seemed


----------



## cwwozniak

to not have someone

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

standing underneath tying to

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

sell their services to


----------



## Gr3iz

innocent travelers who are


----------



## cwwozniak

only looking for a


----------



## Gr3iz

cheap souvenir to bring


----------



## cwwozniak

their kids to play


----------



## Gr3iz

with for the short


----------



## cwwozniak

time before they finally


----------



## Gr3iz

break it or lose


----------



## cwwozniak

their minds trying to


----------



## Gr3iz

figure out how to


----------



## cwwozniak

find a needle in


----------



## Gr3iz

their butt with both


----------



## cwwozniak

hands covered with brown


----------



## Gr3iz

hair that had sprouted


----------



## cwwozniak

up the first time


----------



## Gr3iz

they tried playing with


----------



## cwwozniak

their own tiny, soft


----------



## Gr3iz

ding-a-ling, popularized by Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

Jones' popular cartoon character


----------



## Gr3iz

Woody Woodpecker who was


----------



## cwwozniak

last seen pecking away


----------



## Gr3iz

on the remains of


----------



## cwwozniak

a coyote that failed


----------



## dotty999

to notice it was


----------



## Gr3iz

crossing the highway at


----------



## cwwozniak

the same time a


----------



## Gr3iz

semi was heading home


----------



## cwwozniak

with a load of


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut butter crackers that


----------



## cwwozniak

were made using generic


----------



## Gr3iz

flour, but the best


----------



## cwwozniak

butter made from the


----------



## Gr3iz

contented cows that ate

Good evening my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

the finest Kentucky bluegrass

Hiya Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

and sipped on the


----------



## cwwozniak

cocktails served by buxom


----------



## Gr3iz

beauties that were rather


----------



## cwwozniak

willing to provide services


----------



## Gr3iz

not listed on the


----------



## cwwozniak

back of a laminated


----------



## Gr3iz

placard that was hung


----------



## cwwozniak

on the back of


----------



## Gr3iz

a camel who was


----------



## cwwozniak

trying to find some


----------



## Gr3iz

way to cross the


----------



## cwwozniak

desert without having to


----------



## Gr3iz

pay the toll in


----------



## cwwozniak

cash, because they didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

have good enough credit


----------



## cwwozniak

to even rent a


----------



## Gr3iz

canoe, which would have


----------



## RT

probably sprung a leak


----------



## Gr3iz

after dragging it over


----------



## cwwozniak

a partially submerged rusting


----------



## Gr3iz

sandbar that used to


----------



## cwwozniak

be the home of


----------



## Gr3iz

Sponge Bob's next door


----------



## cwwozniak

neighbor who always leaves


----------



## Gr3iz

his drapes open exposing


----------



## cwwozniak

his tentacles to everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

who might be trying


----------



## cwwozniak

to cut across his


----------



## Gr3iz

neighbor's front lawn with


----------



## cwwozniak

a 426 hemi equipped


----------



## Gr3iz

black and white cop


----------



## cwwozniak

car with the motto


----------



## Gr3iz

"Live free or die"


----------



## RT

painted on the handcuffs


----------



## Gr3iz

with a bright enamel


----------



## cwwozniak

name tag that read


----------



## Gr3iz

these are the property


----------



## RT

of Cermak Technoligies, Inc.


----------



## Gr3iz

and any use outside


----------



## cwwozniak

is strictly prohibited by


----------



## Gr3iz

local laws written during


----------



## RT

late night bar sessions


----------



## cwwozniak

at the Ye Olde

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

Tavern famous for its

"Allo Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dart players that never


----------



## Gr3iz

manage to hit the


----------



## cwwozniak

restrooms in time to


----------



## Gr3iz

avoid a serious accident


----------



## cwwozniak

at the intersection of


----------



## Gr3iz

WALK and DON'T WALK


----------



## cwwozniak

boulevards, named after the


----------



## Gr3iz

lights that showed when


----------



## cwwozniak

pedestrians pressed the button


----------



## Gr3iz

that normally does nothing


----------



## cwwozniak

unless they pull it


----------



## Gr3iz

back as it gets


----------



## cwwozniak

warmer than the inside

Time to set up coffee, take some Benadryl for my draining sinuses, and call it a night. Good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

of a fire drake's

G'night pal! Heading there myself as soon as I walk the dog ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

nose after blowing flames


----------



## Gr3iz

at the White House


----------



## cwwozniak

security chief, resulting in


----------



## Gr3iz

a ticket to the


----------



## RT

Ice Cascades with Muppets


----------



## Gr3iz

playing the lead roles


----------



## cwwozniak

in "It's a Wonderfull


----------



## Gr3iz

Lie", a parody featuring


----------



## cwwozniak

Bill Murray as a


----------



## Gr3iz

network TV executive who


----------



## cwwozniak

hires Ron Burgundy as


----------



## Gr3iz

a custodial engineer in


----------



## cwwozniak

charge of cleaning up


----------



## Gr3iz

after the camels that


----------



## cwwozniak

pooped after eating some

I think I am ready to pack it in for the night after I set up coffee for the morning. G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

donuts that had been

Mornin' pal! I trust you slept well!


----------



## cwwozniak

glazed with a special

Good morning to you, Mark. I slept well, once I finally got comfy. Hope you slept well.


----------



## Gr3iz

icing made from female

Reasonably well, thank you. About to try it again! <yawn> G'night.


----------



## cwwozniak

cannabis plants, which results


----------



## Gr3iz

in much more potency


----------



## cwwozniak

than usual, according to


----------



## Gr3iz

local legend, and the


----------



## cwwozniak

guy that lives by


----------



## Gr3iz

the dump and grows


----------



## cwwozniak

the biggest and sweetest

Hi, Mark. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

plants that you've ever

Hiya pal! Back atcha!


----------



## cwwozniak

had the pleasure to


----------



## Gr3iz

admire from a distance


----------



## cwwozniak

while sipping a tall


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cold beverage straight


----------



## RT

from the bong of


----------



## Gr3iz

Tommy Chong's massive collection


----------



## cwwozniak

of paraphernalia related to


----------



## Gr3iz

various activities that take


----------



## cwwozniak

place during a full


----------



## Gr3iz

blown orgy involving the


----------



## cwwozniak

entire cast of the


----------



## dotty999

infamous show known to


----------



## Gr3iz

use animals in certain


----------



## cwwozniak

performances where no one


----------



## Gr3iz

would notice the difference


----------



## dotty999

between a cat and


----------



## Gr3iz

the duck next door


----------



## cwwozniak

that liked to fly


----------



## Gr3iz

the coop at the


----------



## cwwozniak

Colonel Sander's farm because


----------



## Gr3iz

the chickens wouldn't let


----------



## cwwozniak

anyone near their private


----------



## Gr3iz

parts with an axe


----------



## cwwozniak

that was shaped like


----------



## Gr3iz

an old traditional ceremonial


----------



## cwwozniak

headdress only worn by

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Chief Sitting Bull during

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the time he sat


----------



## Gr3iz

and watched the running


----------



## dotty999

water which was unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

because it was so


----------



## Gr3iz

cold that most moisture


----------



## cwwozniak

immediately turned into a

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

frozen mass of ice

Good afternoon Chuck!


----------



## RT

that sparkled like diamonds


----------



## Gr3iz

on a wintry eve


----------



## cwwozniak

when all good children


----------



## Gr3iz

brush their teeth and


----------



## cwwozniak

hair using the same


----------



## Gr3iz

bathroom causing a traffic


----------



## cwwozniak

reporter to fly into


----------



## Gr3iz

a holiday rage when


----------



## cwwozniak

they saw Santa Clause

Bedtime for me. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

kissing one of the

Good night pal. I'm right behind you ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

mommies while their kid


----------



## Gr3iz

was sitting right on


----------



## cwwozniak

top of the largest 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

goldmine in the toy

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

factory that makes all


----------



## Gr3iz

the presents for the


----------



## cwwozniak

kids who were sleeping

Merry Christmas, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

in the streets while


----------



## cwwozniak

large dogs kept away


----------



## Gr3iz

the rats and other


----------



## cwwozniak

vermin, otherwise known as


----------



## Gr3iz

lawyers, in some circles


----------



## cwwozniak

LoL

of people that prefer


----------



## Gr3iz

to think of themselves


----------



## cwwozniak

above the law when


----------



## Gr3iz

in fact, they are


----------



## cwwozniak

guilty of the most

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

heinous crimes against humanity, 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

leaving the toilet seat


----------



## Gr3iz

in the vertical position


----------



## cwwozniak

in preparation to land


----------



## Gr3iz

on the carrier that


----------



## RT

carried the one vaccine


----------



## Gr3iz

that will rule all


----------



## cwwozniak

cures for the common


----------



## Gr3iz

hangover that occurs after


----------



## cwwozniak

consuming a half bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

of the finest shampoo


----------



## cwwozniak

that gave them glistening


----------



## Gr3iz

teeth and a smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

shave without nicking their


----------



## Gr3iz

nipples, which would be


----------



## cwwozniak

impossible without the aid


----------



## RT

of ads claiming smoothness


----------



## Gr3iz

in spite of the


----------



## cwwozniak

overwhelming evidence presented by

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

numerous testing facilities that

Good evening Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

all agreed the best


----------



## Gr3iz

cure for the common


----------



## cwwozniak

man who worries about


----------



## Gr3iz

every single infection known


----------



## cwwozniak

to cause fevers higher


----------



## Gr3iz

than the nation debt


----------



## RT

which is lower than


----------



## Gr3iz

than the price on


----------



## RT

the price of admission


----------



## Gr3iz

to the second annual


----------



## dotty999

flower show which had


----------



## cwwozniak

a new flower named

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

for the lovely British


----------



## cwwozniak

actress that starred in

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the comedy series that 

Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

parodied the life of


----------



## Gr3iz

a small, colorful character


----------



## cwwozniak

that would dance whenever


----------



## Gr3iz

she heard the music


----------



## cwwozniak

from her days of


----------



## Gr3iz

dancing with the Radio


----------



## cwwozniak

City Rockettes during the


----------



## Gr3iz

Christmas season when many


----------



## cwwozniak

Red Ryder BB guns


----------



## Gr3iz

were responsible for several


----------



## cwwozniak

foiled robbery attempts by


----------



## Gr3iz

incompetent crooks who had


----------



## dotty999

no idea how to


----------



## Gr3iz

pluck a feather from


----------



## cwwozniak

a roadrunner without using


----------



## RT

a complicated Acme product


----------



## cwwozniak

strapped on top of


----------



## Gr3iz

a rocket without any


----------



## cwwozniak

parachute or other means


----------



## Gr3iz

of navigation or speed


----------



## cwwozniak

reduction once the target


----------



## Gr3iz

is acquired and locked


----------



## cwwozniak

inside a hardened steel


----------



## dotty999

drum that was known


----------



## Gr3iz

to shield one from


----------



## cwwozniak

hecklers that shouted out


----------



## Gr3iz

obscenities that rang true


----------



## dotty999

for some who had


----------



## cwwozniak

a firm belief that

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mother Nature was sweet


----------



## cwwozniak

and gentle without knowing


----------



## Gr3iz

the words to the


----------



## cwwozniak

national anthem for the


----------



## Gr3iz

People's Republic of Texas

I Hope you had a good birthday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

that seceded from the

Thank you, Mark. A friend and I were planning to take me out for a birthday dinner, but we decided to postpone until next weekend because we had non-stop snow starting late Saturday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Union in order to

Ahh, a case of snow-induced delayed gratification. Seems like I've been there ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

avoid getting taxed for

Also, restaurants in our area were permitted to have limited indoor dining starting last Thursday. We figured it would be a zoo the first weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

wearing their pistols with

We've had restaurants open for many months now.


----------



## cwwozniak

carved mother of pearl


----------



## Gr3iz

hand grips to the


----------



## dotty999

surprise of some who


----------



## Gr3iz

thought it might be


----------



## cwwozniak

too pretentious to be


----------



## Gr3iz

displayed in church during


----------



## cwwozniak

the choir's performance of


----------



## Gr3iz

Pistol Packin' Mama, accompanied


----------



## cwwozniak

by a guitar playing


----------



## Gr3iz

pigeon who had inadvertently


----------



## cwwozniak

left droppings on the


----------



## Gr3iz

alter which were thought


----------



## cwwozniak

to be a sign


----------



## Gr3iz

from Our Lady of


----------



## cwwozniak

Perpetual Motion, the patron


----------



## dotty999

saint who was found


----------



## Gr3iz

swinging back and forth


----------



## cwwozniak

would eventually end before


----------



## Gr3iz

the final day of


----------



## cwwozniak

celebration over winning the


----------



## Gr3iz

War of the Hoses


----------



## dotty999

thus claiming to be


----------



## Gr3iz

the first one in


----------



## dotty999

town who was able


----------



## cwwozniak

to get their hair


----------



## Gr3iz

colored to match the


----------



## cwwozniak

fur of the extinct

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dodo bird, with highlights

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

of blue and green


----------



## Gr3iz

crisscrossing the back and


----------



## cwwozniak

looking like a miniature


----------



## Gr3iz

Wheredeheckawee flag, complete with


----------



## cwwozniak

their unique symbol, a


----------



## Gr3iz

confused, bespectacled dodo bird


----------



## cwwozniak

wearing a top hat


----------



## Gr3iz

and a white tuxedo


----------



## cwwozniak

with matching spats and


----------



## Gr3iz

a baton that has


----------



## dotty999

been used previously at


----------



## cwwozniak

a relay race between

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

the haves and the


----------



## cwwozniak

have nots, who could


----------



## Gr3iz

lose the race and


----------



## cwwozniak

still get a trophy


----------



## RT

made of ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

that looked a lot


----------



## cwwozniak

like the lady who


----------



## Gr3iz

is hailing a cab


----------



## dotty999

wearing a most unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

hat that looked like


----------



## cwwozniak

tropical fruits stacked higher


----------



## Gr3iz

than a southern belle's


----------



## cwwozniak

supply of freshly picked


----------



## Gr3iz

cotton from out in


----------



## cwwozniak

the plantation with fences


----------



## Gr3iz

that look like they


----------



## RT

were 29 feet taller


----------



## cwwozniak

than the tree growing


----------



## Gr3iz

out of the rock


----------



## cwwozniak

and roll drummer's large


----------



## Gr3iz

band stand that sat


----------



## cwwozniak

about ten feet (3 meters) behind


----------



## Gr3iz

the lead singer who


----------



## cwwozniak

wrote a song about


----------



## Gr3iz

living under a blanket


----------



## cwwozniak

fort and drinking warm


----------



## Gr3iz

cocoa out of a


----------



## cwwozniak

mug inscribed with the


----------



## Gr3iz

slogan from the former


----------



## cwwozniak

strip club, whose dancers


----------



## Gr3iz

were trained to perform


----------



## cwwozniak

heart surgery while twirling


----------



## Gr3iz

their tassels in opposite


----------



## cwwozniak

directions, that mesmerized the


----------



## Gr3iz

patient and put them


----------



## cwwozniak

in a room with


----------



## Gr3iz

several tanks of nitrous


----------



## cwwozniak

oxide used by drag


----------



## Gr3iz

queens during a ritual


----------



## cwwozniak

shaving of their hairy

Mark, I thought for sure you were going to take a *drag racers* path, NOT!


----------



## Gr3iz

backs and legs prior

Oddly enough, *queen *was my first thought! I thought *racer *after I'd entered my line ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

to putting on their


----------



## Gr3iz

sexiest night wear and


----------



## cwwozniak

makeup thick enough to

Darn sinuses, I went to bed about an hour ago and woke up coughing. Waiting for the Benadryl to kick in.


----------



## Gr3iz

cover up the worst

Hope you feel better!


----------



## cwwozniak

five o'clock shadow that

The generic Benadryl worked. I cleared up the post-nasal drip and made me sleepy. I had a little bit of difficulty waking up at 5:00 this morning.


----------



## RT

only The Shadow knows

( hope you're over those sniffles Chuck! )


----------



## Gr3iz

is there, lurking, waiting


----------



## RT

with nasty sharp teeth


----------



## Gr3iz

that were three shades


----------



## RT

brighter than Tom Cruise's


----------



## Gr3iz

Maserati after he had


----------



## cwwozniak

it polished with a


----------



## Gr3iz

carnauba wax formula that


----------



## RT

was mixed by three


----------



## Gr3iz

astrophysicists who had nothing


----------



## cwwozniak

on the guys that


----------



## Gr3iz

usually play marbles in


----------



## cwwozniak

zero gravity and never


----------



## Gr3iz

watch Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## dotty999

especially the one that


----------



## cwwozniak

features a roadrunner that


----------



## Gr3iz

always seems to get


----------



## cwwozniak

away from the hungry

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jaws of the bungling


----------



## cwwozniak

coyote, who only uses


----------



## Gr3iz

Acme products because they


----------



## cwwozniak

offer a lifetime warranty


----------



## Gr3iz

on a short lifetime


----------



## cwwozniak

of wine, women, and


----------



## Gr3iz

song as played by


----------



## cwwozniak

Guy Lombardo and his


----------



## Gr3iz

orchestra during the late


----------



## cwwozniak

1960s when they performed

Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

New Years eve concerts


----------



## cwwozniak

at New York's Waldorf


----------



## Gr3iz

salad bar on 59th


----------



## cwwozniak

Street, overlooking the beautiful


----------



## Gr3iz

pond in Central Park


----------



## cwwozniak

where mimes pretended to


----------



## Gr3iz

be stuck in large


----------



## cwwozniak

boxes and slowly died


----------



## Gr3iz

an embarrassing death due


----------



## RT

to lack of response


----------



## cwwozniak

from the people seated


----------



## Gr3iz

in the front rows


----------



## RT

of the smoking section

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

before the smashing of


----------



## cwwozniak

pumpkins by the band


----------



## Gr3iz

of gypsies that had


----------



## cwwozniak

a bad case of

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pink eye that they'd

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

passed on to the


----------



## Gr3iz

local townsfolk when they


----------



## cwwozniak

took a swim in

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the reservoir after the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

boat dumped green dye


----------



## Gr3iz

that detected the presence


----------



## cwwozniak

of Michael Phelps, by


----------



## Gr3iz

turning bright orange whenever


----------



## cwwozniak

he dived into the


----------



## Gr3iz

shallow end where the


----------



## cwwozniak

parents normally keep their


----------



## Gr3iz

beer cold without their


----------



## cwwozniak

kids ever finding out


----------



## Gr3iz

where their next party's


----------



## cwwozniak

host will deliver the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

grand prize consisting of

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

a year's supply of


----------



## Gr3iz

Burt's Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## cwwozniak

that's better than using


----------



## Gr3iz

axle grease, which is


----------



## cwwozniak

not to be confused


----------



## Gr3iz

with the stuff they


----------



## cwwozniak

use to make their


----------



## Gr3iz

poodles slide across the


----------



## cwwozniak

linoleum floor at the


----------



## Gr3iz

Town Hall during the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

mayor's speech about the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

latest tax increase he


----------



## cwwozniak

promises will improve everybody's


----------



## Gr3iz

property values, but more


----------



## cwwozniak

importantly, everyone got free


----------



## Gr3iz

rotten tomatoes to throw


----------



## cwwozniak

at the mimes while


----------



## Gr3iz

making fun of the


----------



## cwwozniak

guys on horseback playing


----------



## Gr3iz

poker with a real


----------



## cwwozniak

fireplace pokers and winning


----------



## Gr3iz

the game when the


----------



## RT

horses had enough poking


----------



## Gr3iz

into their business, which


----------



## RT

really annoyed the riders


----------



## Gr3iz

on the storm who


----------



## cwwozniak

were like a dog


----------



## Gr3iz

who'd buried his bone


----------



## cwwozniak

under the old, rusty

Hi, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Dodge pickup that hadn't

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

been used to haul


----------



## Gr3iz

moonshine through the back


----------



## cwwozniak

roads between Bugtussle and


----------



## Gr3iz

Bell Buckle, the kind


----------



## cwwozniak

with ruts deeper than


----------



## Gr3iz

a love-struck teenager who's


----------



## cwwozniak

just found out their

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## RT

seat belts were entwined


----------



## cwwozniak

with the straps holding

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

their overalls in place


----------



## cwwozniak

over their huge beer


----------



## Gr3iz

tab that the bartender


----------



## cwwozniak

demanded they pay before


----------



## Gr3iz

ordering the pizza with


----------



## cwwozniak

pineapple topping, because nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

could believe that the


----------



## cwwozniak

skinny guy could eat


----------



## Gr3iz

six cheeseburgers, then order

G'night pal! <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

a rather large pitcher


----------



## Gr3iz

of the local homemade


----------



## cwwozniak

orange juice spiked with


----------



## Gr3iz

Geritol for the over


----------



## cwwozniak

the hill people driving


----------



## Gr3iz

with their turn signals


----------



## cwwozniak

permanently set to indicate


----------



## Gr3iz

the location of the

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

only store that sells


----------



## Gr3iz

Bambu rolling papers by


----------



## cwwozniak

the gross, along with


----------



## Gr3iz

pipe screens and other


----------



## cwwozniak

paraphernalia needed when partaking


----------



## Gr3iz

of one of Mother


----------



## cwwozniak

Nature's crops known to


----------



## Gr3iz

produce euphoric results when


----------



## cwwozniak

consumed by either smoking


----------



## Gr3iz

or eating, sometimes baked


----------



## cwwozniak

into fudge brownies with

Hiya, Mark! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

tasty nuggets of golden

Hiya pal! Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## cwwozniak

deep fried, 100% pure


----------



## Gr3iz

broccoli bits that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been seasoned with enough


----------



## Gr3iz

garlic to ward off


----------



## cwwozniak

vampires and love interests


----------



## Gr3iz

for the foreseeable future


----------



## cwwozniak

or until the only


----------



## Gr3iz

when masks will be


----------



## cwwozniak

optional for people that


----------



## Gr3iz

want to hide their


----------



## cwwozniak

faces during a bank


----------



## Gr3iz

merger where the fees


----------



## cwwozniak

were increased for transferring


----------



## Gr3iz

funds from your existing


----------



## RT

anonymous Swiss account to


----------



## Gr3iz

offshore banks located in


----------



## cwwozniak

countries whose government doesn't


----------



## Gr3iz

believe in honoring the


----------



## cwwozniak

grocery coupons the expired

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

dates of which would


----------



## cwwozniak

be older than the


----------



## Gr3iz

drinking age in most


----------



## RT

places in the Amazon


----------



## Panzer4

So that they could


----------



## Gr3iz

get by with simply


----------



## cwwozniak

calculating the approximate value


----------



## Gr3iz

of the California condor


----------



## cwwozniak

in protecting the population


----------



## Gr3iz

of prey animals around


----------



## cwwozniak

the stretch of land


----------



## RT

they weren't allowed on


----------



## cwwozniak

due to high levels


----------



## Gr3iz

of mercury tainted fish


----------



## cwwozniak

found swimming near the


----------



## Gr3iz

nuclear power plant that


----------



## cwwozniak

employs Homer Simpson to


----------



## Gr3iz

monitor the levels of


----------



## cwwozniak

the coffee and donuts


----------



## Gr3iz

remaining in the primary


----------



## cwwozniak

breakroom located directly above


----------



## Gr3iz

the bowling alley's electrical


----------



## cwwozniak

junction box, painted a


----------



## Gr3iz

military camouflage scheme with


----------



## cwwozniak

colors best described as


----------



## Gr3iz

not ready for prime


----------



## cwwozniak

accounts, unless you pay


----------



## RT

premium bitcoin for scams


----------



## cwwozniak

emailed by guys living


----------



## Gr3iz

under rocks in the


----------



## cwwozniak

valley of the jolly

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

green giant elephant known

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

to never forget anything


----------



## Gr3iz

that has to do


----------



## cwwozniak

with one-eyed, one-horned flying


----------



## Gr3iz

purple people eaters wearing


----------



## cwwozniak

itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka


----------



## RT

dot bikinis which became


----------



## Gr3iz

transparent when exposed to


----------



## RT

the same disco lights


----------



## Gr3iz

that used to flash


----------



## RT

in secret Russian labs


----------



## Gr3iz

located deep beneath the


----------



## cwwozniak

Kremlin and accessed via

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

rail cars disguised to 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fool anyone trying to


----------



## Gr3iz

hail a cab in


----------



## RT

Rosewell New Mexico because


----------



## cwwozniak

you may end up

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

transported through a wormhole


----------



## cwwozniak

and exit into a


----------



## Gr3iz

different universe in which


----------



## cwwozniak

everyone speaks a language


----------



## Gr3iz

of their own creation


----------



## RT

with verbal punctuation sounds


----------



## Gr3iz

that appear to come


----------



## cwwozniak

from the minds of



RT said:


> with verbal punctuation sounds


Reminded me of this.


----------



## Gr3iz

some of the oldest


----------



## cwwozniak

pole dancers that can


----------



## Gr3iz

still raise a leg


----------



## cwwozniak

high enough to touch


----------



## Gr3iz

the top of a


----------



## cwwozniak

milk can sitting on


----------



## Gr3iz

the stage of a


----------



## cwwozniak

theater that was once


----------



## Gr3iz

used as an Air


----------



## cwwozniak

France training center for

Happy Birthday, pal!


----------



## Gr3iz

showing off the capabilities

Thanks bud!


----------



## cwwozniak

of the latest innovation


----------



## Gr3iz

in Can-can dance techniques


----------



## cwwozniak

that added a touch


----------



## Gr3iz

of risque appreciation to


----------



## cwwozniak

an otherwise very mundane


----------



## Gr3iz

move that produced responses


----------



## cwwozniak

from the Russian judges


----------



## Gr3iz

that are typically reserved


----------



## cwwozniak

for athletes that they


----------



## Gr3iz

normally sponsor during the


----------



## cwwozniak

women's wrestling matches between


----------



## Gr3iz

the various Slavic countries


----------



## cwwozniak

whose leaders all agree


----------



## Gr3iz

that peanut butter smeared


----------



## cwwozniak

on a stalk of


----------



## Gr3iz

sugar cane might possibly


----------



## cwwozniak

attract ants faster than


----------



## Gr3iz

cake at a picnic


----------



## cwwozniak

held on top of


----------



## Gr3iz

the city dump's compost


----------



## cwwozniak

pile of freshly procured


----------



## Gr3iz

leftovers from the local


----------



## cwwozniak

greasy spoon diner that


----------



## Gr3iz

specialized in the type


----------



## cwwozniak

"cuisine" that most people

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

would describe more as

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

scraped from the bottom


----------



## Gr3iz

of a fishing trawler


----------



## cwwozniak

and seasoned with the

I think I am losing my appetite for lunch, LOL.


----------



## Gr3iz

sludge from the Hudson

Just finished breakfast myself ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

River ferry boat's bilge


----------



## Gr3iz

after a particularly nasty


----------



## RT

run of dysentery through



cwwozniak said:


> Reminded me of this.


Yup! Got to meet and greet Mr Borge once


----------



## Gr3iz

the crew and all

You've lived a storied life, Randy ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

passengers that attended the

Good morning, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

pig out BBQ contest

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

with competitors trying to


----------



## Gr3iz

make light of the


----------



## cwwozniak

current champion's failure to


----------



## RT

make the BBQ that



Gr3iz said:


> You've lived a storied life, Randy ... ;-)


A likely story, but true! 
But so have you!
And I'm itching to tell that story, just not sure where to post it 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

summer when he was

As long as the statute of limitations has expired ... ;-)


----------



## RT

looking for the recipe

OK, it was more than 7 years ago... limits expired .
Had tickets to his show, booked a room at the hotel he was performing,
I met Victor Borge as he was exiting his limo, with half a case of Dom Perignon in the trunk and an impossibly gorgeous blonde chauffeur opened the trunk and his door.
Saw both, and Mr Borge was right there, looked rather rough, long flight or long drive. 
I said "Mr Borge I look forward to seeing your show tonight!"
He said "ah" and bowed gracefully in the European manner, I bowed in return and I got tongued tied after that. 
He did not do his verbal punctuation bit that night, but made me realize he could have been a concert pianist!
And that is a long story short.


----------



## Gr3iz

for making the most

;-)


----------



## RT

of what you have


----------



## cwwozniak

and need to feed

Hi Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a crowd the size

Greetings Mr. W.! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

that attended the last

Greetings, Mr. A!


----------



## RT

of a COVID-19 venue 

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

benefit concert that starred


----------



## RT

mimes wearing masks that


----------



## cwwozniak

made them look like


----------



## Gr3iz

some of the characters 

Happy Hump Day guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

hanging around outside the

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

arena when the group


----------



## cwwozniak

leader decided to call

Can't stop yawning this evening. Maybe it's an early bedtime tonight. Good night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a smoke break for

G'night pal!


----------



## RT

an excuse to clear


----------



## cwwozniak

a path through the

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

forest of fig trees

G'day Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

and around a large


----------



## Gr3iz

bonfire that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

fueled with wood from


----------



## Gr3iz

local sources, such as


----------



## cwwozniak

the scrap wood from


----------



## Gr3iz

a certain user's head


----------



## RT

and kindled by straw

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

from an unsuspecting passing


----------



## RT

waft of swamp gas


----------



## cwwozniak

that ignited when the

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

sheriff lit his pipe


----------



## cwwozniak

bomb fuse and threw


----------



## RT

up on the deputy


----------



## cwwozniak

dawg fan club member


----------



## Gr3iz

who was expecting to


----------



## cwwozniak

get an autograph from


----------



## Gr3iz

a cartoon character that


----------



## cwwozniak

has no hands and


----------



## Gr3iz

is only two dimensional


----------



## cwwozniak

until a magical spell


----------



## Gr3iz

cast by a passing


----------



## cwwozniak

witch, while flying on


----------



## Gr3iz

the very latest model


----------



## cwwozniak

natural bristle, hand made


----------



## Gr3iz

straw (sorry Randy) broom


----------



## cwwozniak

equipped with OSHA mandated


----------



## Gr3iz

safety equipment, such as


----------



## cwwozniak

a roll cage and


----------



## Gr3iz

a five point harness


----------



## cwwozniak

as used by most


----------



## RT

robots lost in space


----------



## Gr3iz

with a crazed hitchhiker


----------



## cwwozniak

with a guidebook to


----------



## Gr3iz

the far corners of


----------



## cwwozniak

the galaxy and points


----------



## Gr3iz

west, including an entry


----------



## RT

meant to confuse you


----------



## cwwozniak

and bypass the only


----------



## Gr3iz

security camera that had


----------



## cwwozniak

any chance of capturing

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the approach of most

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

politicians before they can


----------



## Gr3iz

meet with the bosses


----------



## cwwozniak

of the union that


----------



## Gr3iz

made his election possible


----------



## RT

despite the popular opinion


----------



## Gr3iz

that there were underlying


----------



## cwwozniak

bribes being paid to

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

high-ranking members of the

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

secret society of trained


----------



## Gr3iz

morons who were in


----------



## RT

a box with idiots


----------



## Gr3iz

thinking the same way


----------



## RT

as the Three Stooges


----------



## Gr3iz

in their heyday back


----------



## RT

before there was color


----------



## Gr3iz

commentators on sporting event


----------



## cwwozniak

featuring the agony of


----------



## Gr3iz

the feet as they


----------



## cwwozniak

walked barefoot over broken

Good night, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

guitars after the Who


----------



## RT

summoned the Doctor who


----------



## Gr3iz

spent 30 days in


----------



## cwwozniak

the hole, talkin' about

Hi, Mark!


----------



## RT

the humble pie eaten


----------



## cwwozniak

with a big scoop

Hiya, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

of jimmies sprinkled on

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

two all beef patties 

Hi Mark and Chuck!
(that sounds like a slogan in itself )


----------



## Gr3iz

which had been deep

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

fried in 378 degree


----------



## Gr3iz

oil until they are


----------



## cwwozniak

so crunchy that they

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wake the neighbors when

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

stepped on and emitting


----------



## Gr3iz

hot grease onto the


----------



## cwwozniak

naked chef's rather large


----------



## Gr3iz

Mexican hairless cat that


----------



## cwwozniak

hissed at anybody trying

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to sneak into the

Good night Chuck ... <yawn>


----------



## cwwozniak

sorority house without first


----------



## RT

checking the security cams


----------



## Gr3iz

to see which direction


----------



## cwwozniak

they can run and


----------



## Gr3iz

then trying to figure

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

out how to climb

Hey, Mark!

Finishing up a lunch break. Back to putting my butt on a lawn tractor and mowing the lawn. Sill avoiding any deep bending or major exertion.


----------



## Gr3iz

the telephone pole to


----------



## cwwozniak

steal cable TV from


----------



## Gr3iz

the neighbors' account, though

I'm sitting here during a rain delay while they interview all the drivers ... Hopefully the track will be dry enough soon!


----------



## cwwozniak

they only had basic

I went to the local VFW for dinner and to buy some Queen of Hearts drawing tickets around 5:00 CDT yesterday. They had a NASCAR race on one of the big screens. I guess the track dried up enough to continue the race.


----------



## Gr3iz

standard definition service, meaning

Yeah. I think they stopped it for about an hour and a quarter. Ended up calling it due to dark. They don't have lights at that track. Only lost about the last 8-10 laps, I think ...


----------



## cwwozniak

the adult channels didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

come in without a


----------



## cwwozniak

PIN, known only to


----------



## Gr3iz

the children living under


----------



## RT

under the stairs of


----------



## cwwozniak

the only store that


----------



## Gr3iz

sells X-rated movies to


----------



## cwwozniak

guys who can't afford


----------



## Gr3iz

to buy a blowup


----------



## cwwozniak

kiddie pool to fill

Don't know if I would get in trouble if I said girlfriend.


----------



## RT

the high school gymnasium



cwwozniak said:


> Don't know if I would get in trouble if I said girlfriend.


Chuck you're a Moderator now. Part of the job is to prevent trouble?


----------



## Gr3iz

with Jell-O hoping that


----------



## cwwozniak

someone else would bring


----------



## RT

vanilla wafers or Oreos


----------



## cwwozniak

and stack them higher


----------



## Gr3iz

than the basketball nets


----------



## cwwozniak

found in high school


----------



## Gr3iz

gymnasiums in Lilliput during


----------



## cwwozniak

homecoming when everyone wears


----------



## Gr3iz

the colors of their


----------



## cwwozniak

favorite crayons to draw


----------



## Gr3iz

caricatures of some of


----------



## cwwozniak

the America's Got Tallent


----------



## Gr3iz

losers that had fallen


----------



## cwwozniak

into a puddle of


----------



## Gr3iz

elephant dropping and were


----------



## cwwozniak

smelling like an old


----------



## Gr3iz

outhouse that was in


----------



## cwwozniak

disrepair and leaking out


----------



## Gr3iz

noxious odors from every


----------



## cwwozniak

opening larger than a


----------



## Gr3iz

nail hole, especially from


----------



## cwwozniak

the one located behind

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the largest seat where

Hey Chuck! Vacation is over. Heading home tomorrow ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

you could spread out

Mark, hope you had a nice time.


----------



## Gr3iz

and relax for quite

I did! Nice and quiet and cool! Plus, got to meet TechGuy! (And he has a vanity plate that says that, too!)


----------



## cwwozniak

some time if you


----------



## Gr3iz

follow your horoscope very


----------



## RT

cautiously while knowing that


----------



## cwwozniak

it is written by


----------



## Gr3iz

lemmings on their way


----------



## cwwozniak

to the cliff overlooking


----------



## RT

the cold English Channel


----------



## Gr3iz

to take the plunge


----------



## cwwozniak

in using Bitcoin to


----------



## RT

become in virtual debt

Hi Mark and Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

to a not so

Hi Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

honest individual who had

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

taken over the only

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

position remaining on the

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

committee to elect the


----------



## Gr3iz

prom queen from among


----------



## cwwozniak

girls that just wanted


----------



## Gr3iz

to have some fun


----------



## cwwozniak

by dressing up as


----------



## Gr3iz

Barbie doll from the


----------



## cwwozniak

1960s with dresses that


----------



## Gr3iz

reached the upper thighs


----------



## cwwozniak

and shoes with heels


----------



## Gr3iz

that increased her height


----------



## cwwozniak

enough to see over


----------



## Gr3iz

the heads of several


----------



## cwwozniak

people playing a lively


----------



## Gr3iz

tune on their string


----------



## cwwozniak

instruments that resembled large


----------



## Gr3iz

pianos turned on their


----------



## cwwozniak

sides and played by


----------



## Gr3iz

using drumsticks held between


----------



## cwwozniak

their toes while strumming


----------



## Gr3iz

a washtub bass with


----------



## cwwozniak

one hand and holding


----------



## Gr3iz

onto the rope holding


----------



## cwwozniak

a bucket of water


----------



## Gr3iz

poised craftily on top


----------



## cwwozniak

of the door that


----------



## Gr3iz

led to the interior


----------



## cwwozniak

decorator's showroom filled with


----------



## Gr3iz

several caged skunks that


----------



## cwwozniak

are just waiting for


----------



## Gr3iz

an unsuspecting guest to


----------



## RT

say something politely, about


----------



## Gr3iz

the main reason for


----------



## cwwozniak

not keeping your password


----------



## Gr3iz

on a sticky note under


----------



## cwwozniak

your mousepad unless you


----------



## Gr3iz

prefer to write it


----------



## RT

with one eye closed


----------



## cwwozniak

, in Sanskrit, using a


----------



## Gr3iz

sparkler to etch it


----------



## cwwozniak

permanently into the front

Hi, Mark. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Gr3iz

of the monitor so

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

they would always be


----------



## Gr3iz

obliged to use the


----------



## cwwozniak

user name originally assigned


----------



## Gr3iz

to the user that


----------



## cwwozniak

installed the software that


----------



## Gr3iz

tracked his wife as


----------



## cwwozniak

she went shopping at


----------



## Gr3iz

the tender young age


----------



## cwwozniak

where she still looked


----------



## Gr3iz

to be barely out


----------



## RT

of her mind, sometimes


----------



## Gr3iz

even forgetting her own


----------



## cwwozniak

name when applying for

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

food stamps at the

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

only place that also

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sells wine by the


----------



## RT

cupful while others prefer


----------



## Gr3iz

buying the large economy


----------



## cwwozniak

size boxed wines that


----------



## Gr3iz

taste like they were


----------



## cwwozniak

made from grapes stomped


----------



## Gr3iz

between the toes of


----------



## cwwozniak

marathon runners after they


----------



## Gr3iz

concluded the annual Boston

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tea party reenactment sponsored

Good morning Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

by the Maxwell House


----------



## cwwozniak

CEO and the entire


----------



## Gr3iz

working crew of the


----------



## cwwozniak

reality TV show about


----------



## Gr3iz

the rodeo clowns that


----------



## cwwozniak

are wanting to marry


----------



## Gr3iz

real life princesses from


----------



## cwwozniak

a country best known


----------



## Gr3iz

for their large yellow


----------



## cwwozniak

sunflowers that grow taller


----------



## Gr3iz

than the majority of


----------



## RT

those sitting on toilets


----------



## cwwozniak

while checking for tweets


----------



## Gr3iz

from the canary locked


----------



## cwwozniak

in the same room


----------



## Gr3iz

as the moldy old


----------



## RT

former TSG member who


----------



## Gr3iz

still hangs around, posting


----------



## cwwozniak

Window 98 questions and


----------



## Gr3iz

wondering why his bank


----------



## RT

was robbed of bitcoin


----------



## Gr3iz

information that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

kept in a mayonnaise


----------



## RT

jar on the porch


----------



## Gr3iz

guarded by a very


----------



## cwwozniak

mean looking pitbull that


----------



## Gr3iz

hasn't been fed for


----------



## RT

reasons only known by


----------



## Gr3iz

the girl next door


----------



## cwwozniak

who sold seashells by


----------



## Gr3iz

the seashore in her


----------



## RT

shady shack made of


----------



## cwwozniak

palm leaves woven into


----------



## RT

a Rube Goldberg contraption

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that included a bright

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

assistant she'd picked up


----------



## cwwozniak

hitchhiking on the road


----------



## Gr3iz

out of town last


----------



## cwwozniak

month during the hottest


----------



## Gr3iz

concert of the year


----------



## cwwozniak

held at the coldest


----------



## Gr3iz

spot in town, right

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

next door, under the

Howdy Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

cover of darkness during

Mornin' Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

the only time that

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

the guard was not

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

patrolling the alley behind


----------



## RT

the blinking neon lights


----------



## cwwozniak

that spelled out the


----------



## RT

the Vegas casinos you'll


----------



## cwwozniak

need to avoid, because


----------



## Gr3iz

the cameras are aimed


----------



## RT

at your magic tricks


----------



## Gr3iz

which are geared for


----------



## cwwozniak

mature audiences because most


----------



## Gr3iz

juveniles cannot even get


----------



## cwwozniak

tickets to the biggest


----------



## Gr3iz

show since the demise


----------



## cwwozniak

of the Ringling brothers


----------



## RT

and the greatest show


----------



## Gr3iz

this side of the


----------



## cwwozniak

galaxy where Luke Skywalker


----------



## Gr3iz

ran for supreme ruler

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

of Oz and lost

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to the pompous goober


----------



## cwwozniak

that believes everyone should


----------



## Gr3iz

bow down before his


----------



## RT

robe falls off revealing


----------



## Gr3iz

the indisputable fact that


----------



## cwwozniak

his shortcomings were much


----------



## Gr3iz

worse than had been


----------



## cwwozniak

predicted by the national


----------



## Gr3iz

teachers association during their


----------



## RT

first "annual" meeting during


----------



## Gr3iz

the trip to the


----------



## cwwozniak

sunny beaches along the


----------



## Gr3iz

shores of the Hawaiian


----------



## cwwozniak

volcano that was about


----------



## Gr3iz

to upchuck its contents


----------



## cwwozniak

all over the clean


----------



## Gr3iz

white sand where all


----------



## RT

tourists seemed to gather


----------



## Gr3iz

around the bars and


----------



## RT

huge tracts of land


----------



## cwwozniak

that grew the finest

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bananas and cannabis plants

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that when harvested and


----------



## Gr3iz

would yield enough cash


----------



## cwwozniak

to purchase everyone a


----------



## Gr3iz

snowmobile and a pair


----------



## cwwozniak

of fuzzy dice tied


----------



## Gr3iz

the handlebars such that


----------



## cwwozniak

every time you went

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

off to the left-hand

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

shoulder, they would start


----------



## Gr3iz

to roll snake eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

every time they threw


----------



## RT

up outside the bathroom


----------



## Gr3iz

window where the cat


----------



## cwwozniak

watches you while you

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

stealthily bury your stash

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

of candy laced with


----------



## Gr3iz

just the slightest hint


----------



## cwwozniak

of THC and shaped


----------



## Gr3iz

like a pacifier with


----------



## cwwozniak

a ribbon for attaching


----------



## Gr3iz

your keys, just in


----------



## cwwozniak

case you ever misplace


----------



## Gr3iz

your phone, which is


----------



## cwwozniak

about every other week


----------



## Gr3iz

, about as often as


----------



## cwwozniak

a single guy changes


----------



## Gr3iz

the sheets on his


----------



## cwwozniak

bachelor pad bed that


----------



## Gr3iz

is used frequently to


----------



## cwwozniak

shoot photos of scantily

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

clad beauties that had

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## RT

the same number of


----------



## Gr3iz

external parts as most


----------



## cwwozniak

gas furnaces installed in


----------



## Gr3iz

the early to mid


----------



## cwwozniak

1960s when efficiency was


----------



## Gr3iz

still a future buzzword


----------



## cwwozniak

to be used only


----------



## Gr3iz

in conjunction with small


----------



## cwwozniak

paradigm shifts in deliverable


----------



## RT

Amazon drones fueled by


----------



## Gr3iz

the imaginations of several


----------



## cwwozniak

people whose only job

Good night, Mark!


----------



## RT

was not cleary described


----------



## Gr3iz

in the Human Resources

Mornin' guys!


----------



## dotty999

department where they could


----------



## cwwozniak

snitch on coworkers that


----------



## dotty999

were known to try


----------



## Gr3iz

to run a scam


----------



## dotty999

that involved a particular


----------



## Gr3iz

pyramid scheme that would


----------



## dotty999

appear to have some


----------



## Gr3iz

potential for financial growth

Mornin' Sweetie!


----------



## cwwozniak

, but only for those


----------



## dotty999

who were able to


----------



## cwwozniak

join early enough to

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

con the rest into


----------



## dotty999

believing they were going


----------



## Gr3iz

to get rich quick


----------



## dotty999

although actually they were


----------



## Gr3iz

about to lose their


----------



## RT

hair from worrying about


----------



## Gr3iz

the price of tea


----------



## RT

in Antarctica where warm


----------



## cwwozniak

hats are made from


----------



## Gr3iz

walrus hides, but even


----------



## RT

if you hide behind


----------



## dotty999

them you will still


----------



## Gr3iz

wish you had gotten


----------



## cwwozniak

in line for the


----------



## dotty999

slim chance of becoming


----------



## cwwozniak

a contestant on television's

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

new programme about some

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

amateur chefs that compete


----------



## dotty999

against the most famous


----------



## Gr3iz

British TSG poster who


----------



## dotty999

has lovely online friends


----------



## Gr3iz

who care greatly about


----------



## cwwozniak

them and get concerned


----------



## Gr3iz

when she disappears without


----------



## dotty999

thinking of telling her


----------



## Gr3iz

how to repair her


----------



## cwwozniak

pennyfarthing bicycle, that she


----------



## Gr3iz

rides to the park


----------



## dotty999

but only when her


----------



## Gr3iz

legs are feeling up


----------



## dotty999

to it and then


----------



## Gr3iz

she'll give her wheels


----------



## dotty999

a break and go


----------



## Gr3iz

haul butt down the


----------



## cwwozniak

main aisle at the


----------



## Gr3iz

local supermarket heading toward


----------



## cwwozniak

the lady handing out


----------



## dotty999

vouchers for a special


----------



## cwwozniak

cruise on board the


----------



## dotty999

luxury liner heading towards


----------



## Gr3iz

Iceland to see the


----------



## cwwozniak

fjords and sample the

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

local hospitality which is

Hey Pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

considered some of the

Bedtime for me soon. G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

warmest in the northern

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

hemisphere, second only to


----------



## Gr3iz

northern England, home of


----------



## cwwozniak

some of the prettiest


----------



## dotty999

girls and some boys


----------



## cwwozniak

that are as handsome


----------



## Gr3iz

as the day is


----------



## dotty999

long and can be


----------



## Gr3iz

rather frisky when they


----------



## RT

drink more than two


----------



## dotty999

glasses of the popular


----------



## Gr3iz

love potion made by


----------



## RT

the Keebler Tree Elves


----------



## Gr3iz

out of the special


----------



## dotty999

leaves thought to contain


----------



## Gr3iz

the essence of a


----------



## RT

distilled sap known as


----------



## Gr3iz

creme de maple by


----------



## dotty999

those who were known


----------



## Gr3iz

to try to find


----------



## RT

a solution on TSG


----------



## dotty999

regarding the delicate subject


----------



## Gr3iz

of how to clean


----------



## dotty999

and repair the damage


----------



## Gr3iz

caused by using Facebook


----------



## dotty999

in such a fashion


----------



## Gr3iz

as to rely on


----------



## dotty999

certain information that could


----------



## Gr3iz

be detrimental to one's


----------



## dotty999

mental health causing a


----------



## Gr3iz

possible lapse in coherence


----------



## cwwozniak

of the light emitted


----------



## Gr3iz

from the laser-like eyes


----------



## cwwozniak

of the monster from


----------



## Gr3iz

Planet X, or one


----------



## cwwozniak

of the lesser known

Good evening, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

planetoids in the outer


----------



## cwwozniak

edge of the known


----------



## Gr3iz

universe, out where the


----------



## cwwozniak

only light comes from


----------



## Gr3iz

lightning bugs that had


----------



## cwwozniak

been exposed to high

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

doses of radiation and

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fed a diet of


----------



## Gr3iz

gamma ray infused nectar


----------



## cwwozniak

gathered by vestal virgins


----------



## Gr3iz

on the eve of


----------



## cwwozniak

the annual coronation of


----------



## Gr3iz

the galaxial emperor who


----------



## dotty999

had decided to try


----------



## Gr3iz

to count jellybeans instead


----------



## cwwozniak

of blackbirds baked in


----------



## Gr3iz

honor of the Princess


----------



## cwwozniak

announcing that she was


----------



## Gr3iz

going to try out


----------



## cwwozniak

the new BBQ restaurant


----------



## dotty999

which served an unusual


----------



## cwwozniak

pork dish consisting of


----------



## dotty999

this and that which


----------



## cwwozniak

is then stuffed into


----------



## Gr3iz

the large jalapeno peppers


----------



## cwwozniak

and then dipped in


----------



## Gr3iz

a large vat of


----------



## cwwozniak

pancake batter before dropping


----------



## Gr3iz

them into hot vegetable


----------



## cwwozniak

soup and served with


----------



## Gr3iz

hot buttered rolls that


----------



## cwwozniak

are softer than a


----------



## Gr3iz

baby's bottom after being


----------



## cwwozniak

washed using the finest


----------



## Gr3iz

quality lubricant that money


----------



## cwwozniak

can buy if you


----------



## Gr3iz

know the right dealer


----------



## cwwozniak

in the casino and


----------



## Gr3iz

can afford to split


----------



## cwwozniak

the dinner check between

Getting sleepy here much earlier than usual. Time to set up coffee for tomorrow and go to bed. G'night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

breakfast and lunch and

Not far behind, pal! G'night!


----------



## cwwozniak

a snack before they


----------



## Gr3iz

wander off in separate


----------



## cwwozniak

groups to explore the


----------



## Gr3iz

depths of the canyon


----------



## dotty999

situated close to some


----------



## Gr3iz

pine woods that were


----------



## cwwozniak

home to the yellow


----------



## dotty999

submarine on loan from


----------



## cwwozniak

Richard Starkey, better known

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

for his bit part


----------



## cwwozniak

in the movie about

Hi, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

an english girl who


----------



## Gr3iz

bats her baby blues

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

when in the company


----------



## Gr3iz

of Dirty Old Men


----------



## cwwozniak

wants to hire a


----------



## Gr3iz

hansom cab for a


----------



## cwwozniak

slow ride around the


----------



## Gr3iz

parking lot of the


----------



## dotty999

local shopping centre close


----------



## Gr3iz

to downtown during the


----------



## cwwozniak

tourist season, where everyone

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

has extra cash to

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

purchase souvenirs handmade by


----------



## Gr3iz

local craftspeople who don't


----------



## cwwozniak

consider it unusual to


----------



## Gr3iz

create knickknacks made from


----------



## cwwozniak

glass beads wired together


----------



## Gr3iz

and soldered at the


----------



## dotty999

base to enable it


----------



## Gr3iz

to free stand while


----------



## cwwozniak

attached to a rapidly


----------



## Gr3iz

growing base composed of


----------



## cwwozniak

disillusioned voters who didn't

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

quite comprehend the significance 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

of their candidate never


----------



## Gr3iz

taking the newly composed


----------



## cwwozniak

song and recording it


----------



## Gr3iz

with a rockabilly background


----------



## cwwozniak

reminiscent of Elvis's song


----------



## Gr3iz

that got him banned


----------



## cwwozniak

for gyrating like a


----------



## Gr3iz

wobbly top on a


----------



## cwwozniak

bowling ball suspended between


----------



## Gr3iz

two pine saplings in


----------



## cwwozniak

a national park known


----------



## Gr3iz

for extreme wind velocities


----------



## cwwozniak

strong enough to knock


----------



## Gr3iz

down the Jolly Green


----------



## cwwozniak

Leprechaun into a pot


----------



## Gr3iz

of Johnny Walker Red


----------



## cwwozniak

causing the contents to


----------



## Gr3iz

overflow, causing flash flooding


----------



## cwwozniak

in the town that


----------



## Gr3iz

Dennis the Menace used


----------



## cwwozniak

to ride his bicycle


----------



## Gr3iz

past Mr. Wilson's gate


----------



## cwwozniak

on his merry way


----------



## Gr3iz

to find the Beaver


----------



## dotty999

who was known to


----------



## cwwozniak

say things such as

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

"Hey Wally! Whatcha doin'?"


----------



## cwwozniak

and "Gee, Wally" whenever


----------



## Gr3iz

he was curious about


----------



## cwwozniak

the eternal question, "Where


----------



## Gr3iz

and Eddie Haskell going


----------



## cwwozniak

ask Mrs. Cleaver if


----------



## dotty999

she was willing to


----------



## cwwozniak

bake cookies for the


----------



## Gr3iz

basketball team after they


----------



## cwwozniak

won their game against


----------



## Gr3iz

the Bad News Bears


----------



## dotty999

which was a surprise


----------



## Gr3iz

party for the captain


----------



## dotty999

who had struggled to


----------



## cwwozniak

keep his ship from


----------



## Gr3iz

being hung up on


----------



## cwwozniak

the wall in a


----------



## Gr3iz

bottle next to the


----------



## cwwozniak

cigar box that held


----------



## Gr3iz

the keys to the


----------



## cwwozniak

chastity belt worn by


----------



## Gr3iz

the queen of the


----------



## dotty999

internet site known as


----------



## Gr3iz

the model for modern


----------



## cwwozniak

search engines specializing in


----------



## Gr3iz

trickery and treachery as


----------



## cwwozniak

outlined in the book


----------



## Gr3iz

written by the founder


----------



## cwwozniak

of the highly prestigious


----------



## Gr3iz

firm of lawyers and


----------



## cwwozniak

accountants that only worked


----------



## RT

under cover of darkness


----------



## Gr3iz

during the time of


----------



## cwwozniak

the great migration of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Monarch butterfly over


----------



## cwwozniak

never ending fields of


----------



## Gr3iz

marigolds that cover the


----------



## cwwozniak

entrances to secret underground


----------



## Gr3iz

lairs where one can


----------



## cwwozniak

Arlo Guthrie singing about


----------



## Gr3iz

(not sure I get the segue, but ...)

a restaurant run by

I'll be watching that movie in a little while. A tradition for me ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Alice, who doesn't live



> (not sure I get the segue, but ...)


Whoops! I had "hear Arlo Guthrie singing" on my mind


----------



## Gr3iz

here any more, but

I hear voices in my head all the time. I get it ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

still sells her famous


----------



## Gr3iz

spinach stuffed clams covered


----------



## cwwozniak

with a spicy hot

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sauce in stands along 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the street where you


----------



## dotty999

tend to meet a


----------



## cwwozniak

a few residents who

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

like nothing more than


----------



## Gr3iz

a nice long chat


----------



## cwwozniak

about the weather and


----------



## Gr3iz

who's been doing what


----------



## cwwozniak

to whom, while denying


----------



## Gr3iz

any degree of intoxication


----------



## cwwozniak

despite their breath reeking 

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

from the intake of

Good evening, my friend!


----------



## dotty999

alcohol which caused some 

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

burping that was louder

Hi Dotty. I deleted my previous entry when I noticed it did not follow the flow of that Mark had.


----------



## Gr3iz

than the traffic out


----------



## cwwozniak

on the bridge over

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the creek that runs


----------



## cwwozniak

into the lake that's


----------



## Gr3iz

owned by the crotchety


----------



## cwwozniak

rich guy who never

Happy Humpd Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

did like the children

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day yourself!


----------



## cwwozniak

that believed Santa Claus


----------



## Gr3iz

because he felt that


----------



## cwwozniak

you can never have

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

enough eggnog on hand

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

during Christmastime, when everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

seems to be more

G'night pal. I gotta get up early tomorrow morning ... <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

concerned about how other


----------



## Gr3iz

people can afford to


----------



## cwwozniak

give brand new cars


----------



## Gr3iz

to homeless people who


----------



## cwwozniak

have no way to


----------



## Gr3iz

power up their various

Mornin' Chuck! You were up early, or late ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

airconditioners during the hottest

Does it count as staying up late if I fell asleep in front of the computer about 90 minutes before waking up and making that entry?


----------



## Gr3iz

movie they'd seen since

;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

the one about Debbie


----------



## Gr3iz

doing something in Dallas


----------



## cwwozniak

to earn enough money

G'night Mark. Hopefully, I won't be waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to go back to sleep, like a few nights ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

to paint her door

G'night pal. Sleep well!


----------



## cwwozniak

the exact same color


----------



## Gr3iz

the Joker selected when


----------



## cwwozniak

he when shopping for

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a new car to

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

replace the one stolen


----------



## Gr3iz

when he had been


----------



## cwwozniak

vacationing in the south


----------



## Gr3iz

end of the city


----------



## cwwozniak

where all the houses

Just started some non-stop yawning. Good night Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

are just about sitting

Mornin' Chuck! Hope you slept well!


----------



## cwwozniak

on top of a

I woke up to use the bathroom about an hour before the alarm goes off and could not fall back to sleep after that. I was fine until after lunch when I felt like I could have used a nap.


----------



## Gr3iz

nuclear waste site that

I've done that more often than I care to recall! If I'm gonna wake up to pee, I'd rather it be at 2am, or so ...


----------



## cwwozniak

contains enough radioactive material


----------



## Gr3iz

to provide power to


----------



## cwwozniak

at least a medium


----------



## Gr3iz

sized chihuahua's treadmill, along


----------



## cwwozniak

with lighting up a


----------



## Gr3iz

chicken coop with a


----------



## cwwozniak

night light that resembled


----------



## Gr3iz

the Kentucky colonel when


----------



## cwwozniak

you pressed on the


----------



## Gr3iz

beak and it would


----------



## cwwozniak

lay a shiny golden


----------



## Gr3iz

jellybean filled with creamy


----------



## cwwozniak

mashed potatoes made with


----------



## Gr3iz

real Idaho potatoes from


----------



## cwwozniak

Wyoming, because everyone knows


----------



## Gr3iz

that Mother Goose never


----------



## cwwozniak

goes anywhere without her

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

little lost sheep named

Hey Chuck! Back atcha pal!


----------



## dotty999

after the unfortunate local


----------



## Gr3iz

county official who had


----------



## cwwozniak

been caught accepting a


----------



## Gr3iz

bribe which consisted of


----------



## cwwozniak

a large sack of


----------



## Gr3iz

reindeer droppings sprinkled with


----------



## cwwozniak

a dash of hot


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate with miniature marshmallows


----------



## cwwozniak

in the shape of

I took two benadryl tablets about a half-hour ago and they are making me super sleepy. Bed time for me. G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Poppin' Fresh, the Pillsbury

Hope you're doing better this morning, pal! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

Doughboy, who doesn't like

Woke up feeling OK and then went downhill over about half an hour of getting ready for work. Decided to take a sick day. Benadryl and Immodium are helping.


----------



## Gr3iz

being soaked in liquid

I'm sorry, my friend! Get some rest and get yourself healthy for the holidays!


----------



## RT

that's made from the

Well wishes Chuck...always keep Immodium on hand - never know when you might need it urgently.


----------



## Gr3iz

crushed grapes of last


----------



## cwwozniak

year's bacchanal that ended



RT said:


> never know when you might need it urgently.


No kidding (Not my first choice of word ). I keep some at home, work, and car. I am just annoyed that the dad gummed US guvment made it much more difficult to purchase it in quantities of more than 12 tablets per package that are expensive.


----------



## RT

up in the glass



cwwozniak said:


> Benadryl and Immodium are helping.





cwwozniak said:


> No kidding (Not my first choice of word ). I keep some at home, work, and car. I am just annoyed that the dad gummed US guvment made it much more difficult to purchase it in quantities of more than 12 tablets per package that are expensive.


Chuck, that's just your way of telling us you're F.O.S. 
Just like all of us human beans ...


----------



## cwwozniak

walled house where everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

was throwing stones at


----------



## cwwozniak

anyone that tried to

I napped too many times today and am wide awake now.


----------



## Gr3iz

jump over the moon


----------



## cwwozniak

while juggling three small


----------



## Gr3iz

green Mexican jumping jellybeans


----------



## cwwozniak

that jumped higher than


----------



## Gr3iz

any of the red ones


----------



## cwwozniak

because the green ones


----------



## dotty999

had such a rare


----------



## cwwozniak

ingredient, that only millionaires


----------



## Gr3iz

could afford them in


----------



## cwwozniak

the days when you


----------



## Gr3iz

couldn't buy a loaf


----------



## cwwozniak

of bread that didn't


----------



## Gr3iz

have any mold on


----------



## cwwozniak

the outside or insects


----------



## dotty999

that could possibly cause


----------



## Gr3iz

one to pee blue


----------



## cwwozniak

kidney stones, causing them


----------



## Gr3iz

excruciating pain where nobody


----------



## cwwozniak

will hear you scream


----------



## Gr3iz

and nobody smells your

Hope you had a good Hump Day my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

breath after eating twenty

My Wednesday was very nice except for the last part of the drive home. I thought that EVERYONE knew, "Slow Traffic Keep Right."


----------



## Gr3iz

garlic flavored pickles that

Not everyone should be members of the Left Lane Club! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

were kept in a

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

large pickle barrel made

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

to resemble a large


----------



## Gr3iz

jukebox that also played


----------



## cwwozniak

solitaire using a deck


----------



## Gr3iz

of marked cards that


----------



## cwwozniak

let you cheat on


----------



## Gr3iz

yourself while maintaining a


----------



## dotty999

clear head in order


----------



## Gr3iz

to convince another person


----------



## dotty999

they could try again


----------



## Gr3iz

while in a state


----------



## cwwozniak

where it's legal to


----------



## Gr3iz

encourage wild animals to


----------



## cwwozniak

enter grocery stores and


----------



## Gr3iz

help themselves to whatever


----------



## cwwozniak

is on display inside

Hey Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the front window while

Hey pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

the customers run towards


----------



## RT

the ice cream cooler


----------



## cwwozniak

to get a free


----------



## Gr3iz

peek at the hardened


----------



## cwwozniak

bunker that was hiding


----------



## Gr3iz

deep withing the chilly


----------



## cwwozniak

Willy cartoon that was


----------



## Gr3iz

airing on the same


----------



## RT

bleeping channel that shows


----------



## Gr3iz

old black and white


----------



## cwwozniak

silent movies from the


----------



## Gr3iz

so-called golden age of


----------



## cwwozniak

Hollywood, where the biggest


----------



## Gr3iz

budget films starred women


----------



## cwwozniak

endowed with rather large


----------



## Gr3iz

alimony payments that enabled


----------



## cwwozniak

them to finance many


----------



## Gr3iz

otherwise non-profitable enterprises that


----------



## RT

didn't end up well


----------



## Gr3iz

but were a lot


----------



## cwwozniak

like your father's bowling

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

ball with five holes

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

instead of the usual


----------



## Gr3iz

number that most people


----------



## cwwozniak

say when asked how


----------



## RT

many times they farted

Hey Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

and blamed the person

Hey, Randy. It's after 11:00 PM and bedtime for me. Good night.


----------



## RT

whose bedtime was ~11pm

G'night Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

and had departed for


----------



## RT

the sleep without dreams


----------



## Gr3iz

due to the heavy


----------



## cwwozniak

fog that was thicker


----------



## RT

than the maple syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

on top of your


----------



## Gr3iz

spaghetti and meatballs, as


----------



## RT

the house always wins


----------



## Gr3iz

more than the average


----------



## RT

bear at Jellystone Park


----------



## cwwozniak

where Ranger Smith was

Hi Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

baiting a trap with


----------



## cwwozniak

a pic-i-nic basket filled


----------



## RT

with sammiches and other


Hi Chuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

delectable bear food for

Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

a price that's lower


----------



## Gr3iz

than a worm's belly


----------



## cwwozniak

at the bottom of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Grand Canyon during


----------



## cwwozniak

the filming of a


----------



## Gr3iz

B-grade horror movie featuring


----------



## cwwozniak

a guest appearance by


----------



## Gr3iz

none other than the


----------



## cwwozniak

one and only actress


----------



## Gr3iz

of the best-selling hit


----------



## cwwozniak

video game based on


----------



## RT

allegedly true events involving


----------



## cwwozniak

a gerbil and a

Hi, Randy


----------



## RT

treasure map which led

Hi, Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

to a labyrinth of


----------



## RT

with booby traps and


----------



## Gr3iz

hidden staircases that led


----------



## cwwozniak

to the secret lair


----------



## Gr3iz

of the Snuffleupagus, a


----------



## cwwozniak

distant relative of the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

great-grandmother of Nessie, the

Hey Chuck! I think my day's about done, pal. Good night!


----------



## cwwozniak

Scottish creature that never


----------



## Gr3iz

liked to have her


----------



## cwwozniak

parking space taken by


----------



## Gr3iz

lobsters acting like mobsters


----------



## cwwozniak

and da shrimp acting


----------



## Gr3iz

like da godfather of

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

love who likes to


----------



## Gr3iz

kiss his way up


----------



## cwwozniak

the leg of a


----------



## Gr3iz

mannequin in the middle


----------



## cwwozniak

of traffic during a


----------



## Gr3iz

parade being held in


----------



## cwwozniak

the city where everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

wears outfits that resemble


----------



## cwwozniak

a body part found

Hi, Mark, and Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

in an alternate universe

Mornin' pal! Happy Friday to you!


----------



## cwwozniak

similar to ours except


----------



## Gr3iz

for the fact that


----------



## cwwozniak

all stars glowed like


----------



## Gr3iz

tie-dyed T-shirts at a


----------



## cwwozniak

Grateful Dead concert featuring


----------



## Gr3iz

Pigpen on keyboard and


----------



## dotty999

though the focus was


----------



## Gr3iz

on Jerry Garcia, the


----------



## cwwozniak

audience was all looking


----------



## Gr3iz

at the naked girl


----------



## cwwozniak

dancing atop the rotating


----------



## Gr3iz

speaker stand that stood


----------



## RT

too close to electriacl


----------



## Gr3iz

(Assuming you meant electrical) - 

wires as thick as


----------



## cwwozniak

the thumb of a


----------



## RT

blacksmith, who just hammered


----------



## Gr3iz

the wrong nail with


----------



## cwwozniak

enough force to literally

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

straighten the leaning tower


----------



## cwwozniak

of dirty dishes stacked


----------



## Gr3iz

nearly to the ceiling


----------



## cwwozniak

and smelling like the


----------



## Gr3iz

south end of a


----------



## cwwozniak

horse running north through

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the garbage dump near

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the pig farm owned


----------



## dotty999

by a stranger who


----------



## Gr3iz

just loves to show


----------



## RT

just enough pigskin to


----------



## Gr3iz

avoid repercussions from the


----------



## cwwozniak

Society for the Preservation


----------



## Gr3iz

of Ancient Philosophers' Manuscripts

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

written in a language

Good afternoon, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

that has not been


----------



## cwwozniak

in common use since


----------



## Gr3iz

life began in the


----------



## RT

Campell's primordial soup mix


----------



## cwwozniak

that was typically prepared


----------



## Gr3iz

by Chef Boyardee for


----------



## RT

San Diego zoo tenants


----------



## dotty999

and others who needed


----------



## Gr3iz

sustenance in these trying


----------



## RT

days of modern times


----------



## Gr3iz

and changing weather conditions


----------



## RT

which portend changing seasons


----------



## Gr3iz

and lengthening days causing


----------



## cwwozniak

sales to plummet at

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## RT

high prices raised by


----------



## Gr3iz

greedy corporate investors who

Hey Chuck! Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

wanted to fire the


----------



## Gr3iz

overpaid orangutans and hire


----------



## cwwozniak

elephants that would work


----------



## Gr3iz

for peanuts, but not


----------



## cwwozniak

the kind that come


----------



## Gr3iz

in the plastic tubes


----------



## cwwozniak

you typically find sold


----------



## Gr3iz

at the last chance


----------



## cwwozniak

before you exit off


----------



## Gr3iz

the turnpike heading toward


----------



## cwwozniak

the heart of the


----------



## Gr3iz

wilderness where they claim

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

Sasquatch roams, looking for

Happy Thursday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the lost days that

Ooops! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

occur when you drink

I have been known to wish a Happy Hump Day on Tuesdays.


----------



## Gr3iz

from the Kool-Aid ewer 

Well, Happy Friday now, pal! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

that had previously contained

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

the ashes of the


----------



## cwwozniak

deceased mobster that ran


----------



## Gr3iz

away from the law


----------



## RT

🎵and the law won🎵


----------



## Gr3iz

that round, but the


----------



## RT

woman in the red


----------



## Gr3iz

Ferrari who was seen


----------



## RT

on that TV show


----------



## Gr3iz

that took place in


----------



## cwwozniak

the 1990s, when everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

forgot what good music


----------



## RT

sounded like some crickets


----------



## Gr3iz

that had accidentally inhaled


----------



## cwwozniak

helium, and then started


----------



## Gr3iz

singing Beatles tunes into


----------



## HOBOcs

a very large megaphone


----------



## Gr3iz

powered by chipmunks running


----------



## RT

circles around Alvin, Theodore


----------



## Gr3iz

and, of course, their


----------



## cwwozniak

brother, who prefers to

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

go by Darryl, for

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

reasons only known by

And a Happy Hump Day to you, sir.


----------



## Gr3iz

his brother Darryl and

I got it right this week! ;-)


----------



## RT

his other brother... Darryl


----------



## cwwozniak

who only spoke when


----------



## Gr3iz

the moon was in


----------



## RT

the seventh house of


----------



## cwwozniak

seventh son of the

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Duke of Earl's closest 

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

friend, the count of

I need more coffee this morning, Mark. I first read the last word of your entry as "closet".


----------



## Gr3iz

Monte Cristo who was


----------



## cwwozniak

making a sandwich containing


----------



## Gr3iz

liverwurst, onions and creamy


----------



## cwwozniak

caramel, battered and fried


----------



## Gr3iz

in a thick oil


----------



## cwwozniak

heated to a temperature


----------



## Gr3iz

approaching that which would


----------



## cwwozniak

barely be felt by


----------



## Gr3iz

dipping one's elbow into


----------



## cwwozniak

the aquarium tank containing


----------



## Gr3iz

solidifying lava that came


----------



## cwwozniak

from the bowels of


----------



## Gr3iz

the bottomless pit in


----------



## cwwozniak

the Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## Gr3iz

grease pit underneath the


----------



## cwwozniak

ball bit nobody ever


----------



## Gr3iz

ventured into, not even


----------



## cwwozniak

the runny nosed kid


----------



## Gr3iz

down the street that


----------



## cwwozniak

liked to brag about


----------



## Gr3iz

having a snack with


----------



## cwwozniak

zero carbs that tasted


----------



## Gr3iz

like it was drenched


----------



## dotty999

in oil which was


----------



## cwwozniak

infused with freshly picked

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

milkweed and just a


----------



## cwwozniak

pinch of garlic and


----------



## Gr3iz

a small dollop of


----------



## cwwozniak

sour cream, served in


----------



## Gr3iz

hot dog buns that


----------



## cwwozniak

were baked by the


----------



## Gr3iz

desert sun during a


----------



## cwwozniak

solar eclipse that lasted


----------



## Gr3iz

just long enough that


----------



## cwwozniak

people thought an evil

Good morning, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

magician had created a

Hey Chuck! Happy Sunday!


----------



## RT

celestial birthday card for


----------



## Gr3iz

the sleeping beauty who


----------



## cwwozniak

snored louder than a

Hi, Mark and Randy


----------



## Gr3iz

truck driver's air horn


----------



## cwwozniak

that was shinier than


----------



## Gr3iz

the halo on Dotty's


----------



## cwwozniak

painting of the holy


----------



## Gr3iz

socks that Randy left


----------



## RT

high on the flagpole


----------



## cwwozniak

that everyone saluted when


----------



## Gr3iz

the parade passed by


----------



## cwwozniak

the group of retired


----------



## Gr3iz

Marines that always sat


----------



## cwwozniak

upright, with their heads


----------



## Gr3iz

at a 45 degree


----------



## dotty999

angle so they could


----------



## Gr3iz

appear to be watching

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## cwwozniak

a ping-pong match between


----------



## Gr3iz

two short people on


----------



## cwwozniak

trampolines, and wearing brightly


----------



## Gr3iz

colored bandanas over their


----------



## cwwozniak

faces, so that nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

could see that they'd


----------



## cwwozniak

grown mustaches thicker than


----------



## RT

Sam Elliot's impressive versions


----------



## Gr3iz

as demonstrated in the


----------



## cwwozniak

cult classic movie, "The


----------



## Gr3iz

Big Lebowski" where he


----------



## cwwozniak

tells "The Dude" to

That is an impressive moustache.


----------



## RT

stop using so many


----------



## Gr3iz

four letter words when


----------



## cwwozniak

trying to convince the


----------



## Gr3iz

barflies that he's got


----------



## RT

$1000 in the ATM


----------



## Gr3iz

that just won't seem


----------



## RT

budget friendly right now


----------



## Gr3iz

during the darkest hour


----------



## cwwozniak

of the night, when

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

the dark creatures that


----------



## cwwozniak

lurk in the corners


----------



## Gr3iz

of the shadows tend


----------



## dotty999

to surface to find


----------



## Gr3iz

something to snack on,


----------



## cwwozniak

that both tastes good


----------



## Gr3iz

and is good for


----------



## cwwozniak

you by building strong


----------



## Gr3iz

walls all the way


----------



## dotty999

up to the nearest


----------



## cwwozniak

balcony that overlooks a


----------



## Gr3iz

valley inhabited by very


----------



## cwwozniak

green giants with their


----------



## Gr3iz

large cans of fresh


----------



## RT

Popeye's spinach packed with


----------



## Gr3iz

all sorts of vitamins


----------



## RT

according to the label


----------



## cwwozniak

with a date code


----------



## Gr3iz

posted in a prominent


----------



## cwwozniak

location in front of


----------



## Gr3iz

a beautiful scene depicting


----------



## cwwozniak

sunrise over the sparkling


----------



## Gr3iz

waters of the great
Hey Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

sewage retention pond adjacent

And a Happy Friday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to the nuclear reactor


----------



## cwwozniak

used to power the


----------



## Gr3iz

water pumps supplying the


----------



## cwwozniak

huge fountain in front


----------



## Gr3iz

of the casino where


----------



## cwwozniak

Frank Sinatra was known

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

to have lost his

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

temper after someone asked


----------



## RT

for Dean Martin's autograph


----------



## Gr3iz

and accused him of


----------



## cwwozniak

lip-synching for many of


----------



## Gr3iz

the movies that he'd


----------



## cwwozniak

starred in, including the


----------



## Gr3iz

one in which he


----------



## cwwozniak

and Jerry Lewis played


----------



## Gr3iz

soldiers who were always


----------



## cwwozniak

at war with the


----------



## Gr3iz

brass who insisted that


----------



## cwwozniak

the latrines are dug


----------



## Gr3iz

to regulation depth, not


----------



## cwwozniak

deep enough to bury


----------



## Gr3iz

a kimchi pot full


----------



## dotty999

to the brim with


----------



## Gr3iz

the smelliest ingredients you've


----------



## cwwozniak

ever pulled out of


----------



## Gr3iz

a compost heap and


----------



## cwwozniak

chopped into pieces smaller


----------



## Gr3iz

than most people's fingernails


----------



## cwwozniak

but larger than most


----------



## Gr3iz

house flies, which might


----------



## cwwozniak

explain why you never


----------



## Gr3iz

want to sip your


----------



## RT

uncovered lemonade in summer


----------



## Gr3iz

near the town dump


----------



## dotty999

used by some who


----------



## Gr3iz

love shooting rats and

Hiya Doll!!


----------



## dotty999

other vermin that are

Hi


----------



## Gr3iz

considered a delicacy by


----------



## RT

certain tribes who know


----------



## Gr3iz

the value of a


----------



## RT

properly seasoned roasted rodent


----------



## Gr3iz

with a nice side


----------



## RT

of fermented, heavly salted


----------



## Gr3iz

dandelion and milkweed salad


----------



## cwwozniak

and for dessert, a

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

mostly intact, slightly expired, 

Hey Chuck!
Since you're off tomorrow, you can join us in the Chat @ 2 ET. If you really want to go crazy, stick around for the Zoom afterward! Meet Allan, Mike and myself! Usually Tim (valis) comes in, but does not use a camera. knuck (222) has been there for the Chat a few times. We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## RT

half melted ice cream


----------



## Gr3iz

cone which had been


----------



## cwwozniak

attracting swarms of buzzing

Hi, Mark and Randy!

I was off today but still in honeymoon mode. I am back at my house now and will be back at work Wednesday morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

kids who had lost

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the keys to their


----------



## Gr3iz

girlfriends' chastity belts in


----------



## cwwozniak

the middle of a


----------



## Gr3iz

serious poker game that


----------



## cwwozniak

suddenly ended when the


----------



## Gr3iz

youngest boy's father found


----------



## cwwozniak

an Ace tucked into

Bedtime for me. G'night Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

his cigarette pack which

G'night pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

also contained a small


----------



## Gr3iz

roach clip that smelled


----------



## cwwozniak

like it once held


----------



## Gr3iz

the stub of a


----------



## cwwozniak

pencil used to write

Happy Friday, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

poetry to his little

Happy Friday to you, too, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

girlfriend that he met


----------



## Gr3iz

while peddling his bike


----------



## dotty999

on the way to


----------



## Gr3iz

the mall to try


----------



## dotty999

out the new innovative


----------



## Gr3iz

pinball machine that uses


----------



## cwwozniak

steel balls the size


----------



## Gr3iz

of your average golf


----------



## RT

caddy's claim hat he's


----------



## Gr3iz

been sporting the past


----------



## cwwozniak

fortnight, that annoyed the

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

snot outta the other

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday eve! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

golfers that hit their


----------



## Gr3iz

own caddies with the


----------



## cwwozniak

golf carts powered by


----------



## Gr3iz

methane obtained from the


----------



## dotty999

local store who had


----------



## Gr3iz

paid the local farmers


----------



## RT

to save the methane


----------



## Gr3iz

in milk jugs that


----------



## RT

had flimsy plastic tops


----------



## cwwozniak

that were impossible to


----------



## Gr3iz

seal properly and, of


----------



## dotty999

such poor quality that


----------



## Gr3iz

by the time they


----------



## cwwozniak

needed to be opened


----------



## Gr3iz

the containers no longer


----------



## cwwozniak

contained the remains of


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday's lunch which consisted


----------



## cwwozniak

of tuna salad on


----------



## Gr3iz

banana bread, slathered with


----------



## dotty999

chilli sauce and some


----------



## Gr3iz

pickled chicken feet for


----------



## cwwozniak

texture, with your choice


----------



## dotty999

of condiments including some


----------



## RT

kinds known only to


----------



## Gr3iz

the pygmies deep in


----------



## cwwozniak

the jungle that was


----------



## Gr3iz

on the other side


----------



## cwwozniak

of the island that


----------



## dotty999

was known to be


----------



## RT

inhabited by seven castaways


----------



## Gr3iz

who had been on


----------



## RT

a three hour tour


----------



## dotty999

to finally reach the


----------



## Gr3iz

dark side of the


----------



## dotty999

moon which would finally


----------



## Gr3iz

see the light of


----------



## dotty999

the day which was


----------



## Gr3iz

one to be celebrated


----------



## cwwozniak

far and wide by


----------



## dotty999

many who believed some


----------



## Gr3iz

guy walked on water


----------



## cwwozniak

without revealing how he


----------



## Gr3iz

really put some stones


----------



## cwwozniak

just below the surface


----------



## Gr3iz

of the water so


----------



## cwwozniak

that nobody was surprised


----------



## Gr3iz

when another person followed


----------



## dotty999

and the outcome was


----------



## Gr3iz

witnessed by many who


----------



## RT

also filed reports to


----------



## Gr3iz

affirm that they had


----------



## cwwozniak

witnessed what could only


----------



## dotty999

be described as a


----------



## Gr3iz

miraculous event performed by


----------



## RT

the one and only


----------



## cwwozniak

Whizzo the Clown, known


----------



## Gr3iz

to local children as


----------



## cwwozniak

the guy who likes


----------



## Gr3iz

drive around in his


----------



## RT

musical ice cream truck


----------



## Gr3iz

and sell goodies that


----------



## RT

contain far too many


----------



## Gr3iz

ingredients that might concern


----------



## cwwozniak

the DEA and other


----------



## RT

agencies that really want


----------



## Gr3iz

to make their quota


----------



## cwwozniak

of hassling taxpayers that


----------



## Gr3iz

pay their salary, even


----------



## RT

if your wallet's empty


----------



## dotty999

which could cause a


----------



## cwwozniak

commotion during your yearly


----------



## Gr3iz

physical exam, which included


----------



## cwwozniak

your doctor inserting their


----------



## dotty999

finger into a tight


----------



## Gr3iz

orifice that rarely sees


----------



## dotty999

daylight which can be


----------



## Gr3iz

most uncomfortable unless one


----------



## cwwozniak

prepared for it by


----------



## Gr3iz

going on TV to


----------



## cwwozniak

convince people to buy


----------



## Gr3iz

the very thing they


----------



## cwwozniak

just sold to the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

small children in the

Mornin' pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

playground next to the


----------



## Gr3iz

house of ill repute


----------



## cwwozniak

often frequented by the


----------



## Gr3iz

local political party members


----------



## cwwozniak

whose motto was, "Vote


----------



## Gr3iz

with your other head!",


----------



## cwwozniak

and has been used


----------



## Gr3iz

by more politicians that


----------



## dotty999

you could imagine would


----------



## Gr3iz

be able to think


----------



## cwwozniak

before acting like some


----------



## dotty999

know it all who


----------



## Gr3iz

that would love to


----------



## cwwozniak

appear on Jeopardy and


----------



## Gr3iz

take home the winner's


----------



## cwwozniak

prize, totaling over fifty


----------



## Gr3iz

pounds of freshly cut


----------



## RT

fingers from the Cartel's


----------



## Gr3iz

Central American headquarters which


----------



## cwwozniak

was located inside of


----------



## Gr3iz

the confines of the


----------



## cwwozniak

abandoned campus of the


----------



## Gr3iz

sanitarium used for the


----------



## cwwozniak

interior scenes shot for


----------



## Gr3iz

the latest horror film


----------



## dotty999

thought to scare some


----------



## Gr3iz

of the younger viewers


----------



## cwwozniak

so bad, they had


----------



## Gr3iz

special rooms set up


----------



## cwwozniak

by highly trained professional


----------



## Gr3iz

acid trip advisors who


----------



## RT

employed others to escape


----------



## Gr3iz

the confines of their


----------



## RT

cubicles and proceed to


----------



## Gr3iz

march down the halls


----------



## RT

towards the smoking area


----------



## dotty999

though they were really


----------



## cwwozniak

were going to drink


----------



## Gr3iz

from the fountain of


----------



## RT

the everlasting coffee pot


----------



## Gr3iz

where anyone bearing a


----------



## cwwozniak

resemblance to Mrs. Olson


----------



## RT

my third grade teacher,


----------



## Gr3iz

would get a serious


----------



## cwwozniak

case of rockin' pneumonia


----------



## RT

then I'd phone ya


----------



## cwwozniak

about the party next

Hi Randy!


----------



## RT

Friday when the chat

Howdy Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

will be lively, as


----------



## cwwozniak

everybody will want to


----------



## RT

hope to be there


----------



## Gr3iz

to welcome our fearless


----------



## cwwozniak

leader, known to all

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

as Techguy, father of

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

the year, and your


----------



## Gr3iz

host of the weekly


----------



## cwwozniak

local talk show that


----------



## Gr3iz

brings several members of


----------



## cwwozniak

different rock bands to


----------



## Gr3iz

discuss the serious situation


----------



## cwwozniak

of musicians not getting


----------



## Gr3iz

to tour and losing


----------



## dotty999

interest which could cause


----------



## cwwozniak

groupies to look for


----------



## dotty999

other ways to try


----------



## Gr3iz

to get the underwear


----------



## cwwozniak

worn by the lead


----------



## dotty999

singer who had a


----------



## Gr3iz

glass eye due to


----------



## cwwozniak

an accident when they


----------



## Gr3iz

turned north on a


----------



## cwwozniak

dirt road that was


----------



## Gr3iz

crowded with heavy equipment


----------



## dotty999

normally used to try


----------



## Gr3iz

to dig up some


----------



## cwwozniak

facts about what really


----------



## Gr3iz

happened during the recent

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## cwwozniak

unionization vote at the

Happy Friday to you too, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Amazon warehouse out on


----------



## cwwozniak

the main highway between


----------



## Gr3iz

the old cemetery and


----------



## cwwozniak

the weed covered abandoned


----------



## Gr3iz

airport that used to


----------



## cwwozniak

be home base for


----------



## Gr3iz

smugglers who liked to


----------



## RT

try and duplicate recipes


----------



## Gr3iz

that they'd come across


----------



## dotty999

from their visit to


----------



## Gr3iz

a small Mexican village


----------



## dotty999

which was renowned for


----------



## Gr3iz

rather unusual recipes using


----------



## cwwozniak

peppers that are so


----------



## Gr3iz

hot that they can


----------



## cwwozniak

make a grown man


----------



## Gr3iz

cry for his mommy


----------



## dotty999

even though it could


----------



## Gr3iz

close off his throat


----------



## cwwozniak

long enough to where

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

he turned redder than

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## RT

the prize winning beet


----------



## Gr3iz

at the County Fair


----------



## cwwozniak

exhibit of locally grown

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## RT

pumpkins the size of

Howdy Chuck and Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

a 1968 Volkswagen Beetle


----------



## RT

lemon yellow in color


----------



## cwwozniak

and a license frame


----------



## Gr3iz

proclaiming the name of

Hey Chuck! Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

the dealer that sold


----------



## Gr3iz

paraphernalia to the old


----------



## cwwozniak

timers that liked to


----------



## Gr3iz

roll their own, rather


----------



## cwwozniak

than pay for the


----------



## Gr3iz

pre-rolled, or deal with


----------



## bobc

the consequences of being


----------



## Gr3iz

asked to empty their


----------



## dotty999

mind and try to


----------



## Gr3iz

imagine a tub filled


----------



## cwwozniak

with Playboy Bunnies wearing


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing but their furry


----------



## cwwozniak

tails held on by


----------



## Gr3iz

suction cups that stick


----------



## cwwozniak

and leave red marks


----------



## Gr3iz

when not so carefully


----------



## cwwozniak

removed by someone that


----------



## Gr3iz

was overly curious to


----------



## cwwozniak

find out if the


----------



## Gr3iz

rumors were true about


----------



## cwwozniak

what really went on


----------



## Gr3iz

inside the infamous home


----------



## cwwozniak

of the Brady Bunch


----------



## Gr3iz

when the parents weren't


----------



## cwwozniak

able to find the


----------



## Gr3iz

remote control that operates


----------



## RT

everything in the house


----------



## Gr3iz

including the "toys" that


----------



## cwwozniak

Mrs. Brady used when


----------



## RT

the power was off


----------



## Gr3iz

and the mister was


----------



## cwwozniak

out of town for


----------



## Gr3iz

a symposium on the


----------



## cwwozniak

growing popularity of online


----------



## RT

scams using various browsers


----------



## Gr3iz

which can be manipulated


----------



## cwwozniak

to look like legitimate


----------



## Gr3iz

pictures of your recent


----------



## cwwozniak

pool party that turned


----------



## Gr3iz

into a drunken orgy

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

complete with the obligatory

Hry, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

keys in the fishbowl


----------



## cwwozniak

that also contains some


----------



## Gr3iz

gifts to help with


----------



## RT

next week's fish fry


----------



## cwwozniak

at the local Veterans


----------



## Gr3iz

Hall where several of


----------



## cwwozniak

the members saw combat


----------



## RT

and are thankful for


----------



## Gr3iz

the quantity of raisins


----------



## RT

in one single cookie


----------



## Gr3iz

and wanted to send


----------



## cwwozniak

the baker about twenty


----------



## Gr3iz

assorted fig trees so


----------



## cwwozniak

they could give a


----------



## Gr3iz

flying fig whenever the


----------



## RT

Girl Scout sale happens


----------



## Gr3iz

to land during the


----------



## RT

time when your wallet


----------



## cwwozniak

is thin due to


----------



## Gr3iz

the recent casino trip


----------



## cwwozniak

where you bet on


----------



## Gr3iz

anything and everything that


----------



## dotty999

could be considered as


----------



## Gr3iz

controversial as anyone can


----------



## cwwozniak

make based on the


----------



## Gr3iz

prevailing winds of the


----------



## cwwozniak

Jetstream over the tall


----------



## Gr3iz

peaks of the southern


----------



## cwwozniak

Rockies, extending to the


----------



## Gr3iz

desert around Roswell, NM,


----------



## cwwozniak

where it suddenly changed


----------



## Gr3iz

direction and velocity causing


----------



## cwwozniak

a rift in the


----------



## Gr3iz

time/space continuum that


----------



## cwwozniak

transported our hero into


----------



## Gr3iz

the midst of the


----------



## cwwozniak

historical battle between the


----------



## Gr3iz

haves and the have


----------



## cwwozniak

nots, both wanting the


----------



## Gr3iz

rights to build their


----------



## cwwozniak

treehouse in the tree


----------



## Gr3iz

that was reserved for


----------



## dotty999

a special person known


----------



## cwwozniak

for their rather large

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

dog that they'd walk


----------



## cwwozniak

through the park at


----------



## Gr3iz

sunset each evening, carefully


----------



## dotty999

trying to ignore many


----------



## Gr3iz

of the snowmen that


----------



## cwwozniak

were made to look


----------



## Gr3iz

like Hula dancers with


----------



## cwwozniak

leis made out of


----------



## Gr3iz

crepe paper left over


----------



## dotty999

from a recent party


----------



## Gr3iz

where the small children

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

had dressed up like


----------



## Gr3iz

chipmunks and started singing


----------



## dotty999

to the tune of


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Birthday, but the


----------



## RT

band thought it was


----------



## Gr3iz

supposed to be an


----------



## cwwozniak

Irish drinking song about


----------



## RT

a lad who thought


----------



## cwwozniak

"Erin go Bragh" meant

Hiya, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

the girls were all


----------



## RT

keen on burning bras


----------



## Gr3iz

which made an awful


----------



## cwwozniak

way to start off


----------



## Gr3iz

"Free the Girls" week


----------



## cwwozniak

that brought smiles to


----------



## Gr3iz

hordes of Dirty Old


----------



## cwwozniak

Maids who took off


----------



## RT

into the sunset on


----------



## Gr3iz

the Greyhound bus which


----------



## cwwozniak

stopped at every single


----------



## Gr3iz

Indian casino along the


----------



## cwwozniak

old Route 66, known


----------



## Gr3iz

for the numerous tourist


----------



## cwwozniak

traps and sleazy rundown


----------



## Gr3iz

cafe's run by three


----------



## RT

stooges that didn't know


----------



## Gr3iz

how to make anything


----------



## cwwozniak

except mistakes that observers


----------



## Gr3iz

often mistook for such


----------



## cwwozniak

pieces of art that


----------



## dotty999

were thought to be


----------



## Gr3iz

lost during the previous


----------



## RT

pages of this thread


----------



## dotty999

which was difficult to


----------



## Gr3iz

make any sense of


----------



## RT

due to those participating


----------



## Gr3iz

being of questionable mental


----------



## cwwozniak

acuity after smoking some


----------



## Gr3iz

funny looking cigarettes during

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

a love-in held at


----------



## Gr3iz

the park near the


----------



## RT

pond where frog licking


----------



## Gr3iz

girls expected to find


----------



## cwwozniak

future husbands, but instead


----------



## Gr3iz

only found warts on


----------



## cwwozniak

their tongues and other


----------



## Gr3iz

body parts that had


----------



## cwwozniak

nothing to do with


----------



## Gr3iz

one's ability to walk


----------



## RT

like an Egyptian prince


----------



## cwwozniak

through the middle of

Hi, Randy!


----------



## RT

a puddle of asps

Hey Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

and not notice that


----------



## cwwozniak

they forgot to put


----------



## RT

Cleopatra's snake guard on


----------



## Gr3iz

her chariot and now


----------



## RT

bitten on the breast


----------



## Gr3iz

by the very largest


----------



## dotty999

species of an unusual


----------



## Gr3iz

aardvark that may have


----------



## cwwozniak

been discovered by explorers


----------



## Gr3iz

as they traversed the


----------



## cwwozniak

the green plains of


----------



## Gr3iz

the mysterious plateau rising


----------



## RT

above the rain forest


----------



## Gr3iz

at the southern tip


----------



## RT

of northern South America


----------



## Gr3iz

just east of western


----------



## RT

Nevada where strange things


----------



## Gr3iz

have been known to


----------



## RT

startle the people living


----------



## Gr3iz

under their rocks along


----------



## Cookiegal

the street where I


----------



## Gr3iz

take my dog for


----------



## cwwozniak

their semi-annual bath and

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

flea check where they'd

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

get pampered by the


----------



## Gr3iz

sweetest little angel with


----------



## cwwozniak

a voice that could


----------



## Gr3iz

talk the spots off


----------



## Cookiegal

a Dalmatian and even


----------



## Gr3iz

stop a pit bull


----------



## Cookiegal

when it tries to


----------



## Gr3iz

pee on the policeman's


----------



## Cookiegal

badge which is way


----------



## Gr3iz

beyond the capabilities of


----------



## Cookiegal

any dog that has


----------



## Gr3iz

not been practicing for


----------



## Cookiegal

a long time and


----------



## Gr3iz

knows how to use


----------



## RT

the doorknob, to escape


(Hi Karen, good to see you gaming! 
You're up late , or up early  )


----------



## Gr3iz

captivity when given half


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> good to see you gaming!


Thanks.


RT said:


> You're up late , or up early


Couldn't sleep.


----------



## Cookiegal

an hour to do


----------



## RT

a three hour job


----------



## Gr3iz

without getting lost in


----------



## RT

punching the time card


----------



## Gr3iz

at the precise moment


----------



## Cookiegal

while the boss was


----------



## Gr3iz

on the phone with


----------



## cwwozniak

a customer that demanded

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

immediate satisfaction, or else

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

they would take their


----------



## Gr3iz

oxen to another firm


----------



## Cookiegal

that has the time


----------



## Gr3iz

to train their pigeons


----------



## Cookiegal

to attack on sight


----------



## cwwozniak

anyone who dared to


----------



## Gr3iz

wear a red tie


----------



## RT

on the very day


----------



## Cookiegal

when red ties were


----------



## cwwozniak

on sale at the

Hi, Karen!


----------



## Gr3iz

flea market down by


----------



## cwwozniak

the bus station under


----------



## Gr3iz

construction by a crew

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

that drank enough coffee

Good Mornin', Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

support the economy of


----------



## cwwozniak

the South American country


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi back at ya Chuck.

that used to do


----------



## Gr3iz

the bulk of their


----------



## Cookiegal

business over at the


----------



## Gr3iz

laundromat on the other

Mornin' Cookie!


----------



## cwwozniak

side of the highway


----------



## Gr3iz

where the trash pickup


----------



## cwwozniak

is done every other


----------



## Cookiegal

Good morning Mark.

Tuesday if you're lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

and the creeks haven't


----------



## cwwozniak

overflowed into the surrounding


----------



## Cookiegal

farmlands where they grow


----------



## Gr3iz

their famous cash crop,


----------



## cwwozniak

that connoisseurs will pay


----------



## RT

outrageous amounts to sustain


----------



## Gr3iz

the local grower's economy


----------



## cwwozniak

that caught the attention


----------



## Gr3iz

of the seven Druids


----------



## cwwozniak

that were not related


----------



## Gr3iz

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## cwwozniak

or Snow White, but


----------



## Gr3iz

could possibly be the


----------



## cwwozniak

reincarnation of the most


----------



## Gr3iz

voluptuous frog ever to


----------



## RT

tip a poisoned arrow


----------



## Gr3iz

back in the days


----------



## cwwozniak

poisoned arrows were made


----------



## Gr3iz

using a substance found


----------



## cwwozniak

only in the venom


----------



## Gr3iz

obtained by milking a


----------



## RT

specific eel found only


----------



## Gr3iz

in caves along the


----------



## RT

Whatchamacallit River, during the


----------



## Gr3iz

last few days before


----------



## cwwozniak

mating season starts for


----------



## RT

Alvin, Simon and Theodore


----------



## Gr3iz

who have just hit


----------



## cwwozniak

puberty, and their minds


----------



## Gr3iz

are turning toward the


----------



## cwwozniak

magazines, their fathers keep


----------



## Gr3iz

hidden away in their


----------



## RT

place in plain sight


----------



## Gr3iz

of the little people


----------



## RT

living under the stairs


----------



## Gr3iz

who had been eating


----------



## cwwozniak

all of the expensive


----------



## Gr3iz

dishes, which had been


----------



## cwwozniak

prepared for the upcoming


----------



## Gr3iz

rituals celebrating the coming


----------



## cwwozniak

fall equinox by feasting


----------



## Gr3iz

and committing several acts


----------



## cwwozniak

that are banned in


----------



## Gr3iz

the Mormon communities where


----------



## cwwozniak

punishment consisted of making


----------



## Gr3iz

one pay for their


----------



## cwwozniak

misdeeds by walking on


----------



## RT

very thin egg shells


----------



## Gr3iz

in bare feet with


----------



## RT

bells on their toes


----------



## Gr3iz

and rings in their


----------



## RT

ears, now called tinnitus...


----------



## Gr3iz

but formerly known as


----------



## cwwozniak

that noise inside your


----------



## Gr3iz

head that other people


----------



## cwwozniak

can't hear, because they


----------



## Gr3iz

seem to be emanating


----------



## RT

mass quantities of mana


----------



## cwwozniak

that overpowered even the


----------



## Gr3iz

crudest senses employed by


----------



## cwwozniak

sea slugs and other


----------



## Gr3iz

assorted delicacies enjoyed by


----------



## cwwozniak

people with a desire


----------



## Gr3iz

to appear to be


----------



## cwwozniak

next in line for

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

a free meal at


----------



## cwwozniak

the diner with the


----------



## Gr3iz

red checkered table cloths


----------



## cwwozniak

and waitresses that wore


----------



## Gr3iz

micro-mini skirts that showed


----------



## cwwozniak

off their long and


----------



## Gr3iz

extremely shapely and fishnet-stockinged


----------



## cwwozniak

table lamp that was


----------



## Gr3iz

a major prize won


----------



## cwwozniak

for correctly guessing the


----------



## Gr3iz

weight of the tattooed


----------



## cwwozniak

biker chick that rode


----------



## RT

on the back of


----------



## cwwozniak

a Harley Cruiser and


----------



## Gr3iz

provided services for all


----------



## cwwozniak

military branches except for


----------



## Gr3iz

the Green Berets who


----------



## cwwozniak

decided to start a


----------



## Gr3iz

special program designed to


----------



## cwwozniak

weed out the people


----------



## Gr3iz

who did not conform


----------



## cwwozniak

and chose to wear


----------



## Gr3iz

rainbow colored berets while


----------



## cwwozniak

walking around inside the


----------



## Gr3iz

Mess Hall where everyone


----------



## dotty999

had noticed a certain


----------



## Gr3iz

odor emanating from the


----------



## cwwozniak

locker belonging to the


----------



## Gr3iz

big guy with the


----------



## cwwozniak

baseball cap that says


----------



## Gr3iz

Herb's Septic System Cleaning


----------



## cwwozniak

and Swimming Pool Filling


----------



## Gr3iz

and sitting next to


----------



## RT

the Fountain of Youth


----------



## Gr3iz

which charges an entry


----------



## cwwozniak

fee, except on certain


----------



## Gr3iz

days when the sun


----------



## cwwozniak

is eclipsed by the

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

space junk floating around

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

after the collision of


----------



## Gr3iz

the Death Star with


----------



## cwwozniak

the starship Enterprise during


----------



## Gr3iz

the war that would


----------



## cwwozniak

determine which movie franchise


----------



## Gr3iz

would finally get to


----------



## cwwozniak

claim it was the


----------



## Gr3iz

end-all and be-all of


----------



## cwwozniak

every movie made about


----------



## Gr3iz

outer space during the


----------



## RT

War of the Worlds


----------



## Gr3iz

phase of human interest


----------



## RT

which goes back to


----------



## Gr3iz

the time before there


----------



## cwwozniak

were people watching their


----------



## Gr3iz

screens instead of paying


----------



## RT

top dollar for old


----------



## Gr3iz

baseball cards at the


----------



## cwwozniak

place that also buys


----------



## Gr3iz

second-hand underwear at prices


----------



## cwwozniak

higher than you find


----------



## RT

while searching for deals


----------



## cwwozniak

on Black Friday when

Hiya, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

you'd expect to find


----------



## RT

everything is sold out

Hey Chuck and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

except for the extra

Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

large Christmas sweaters sold


----------



## Gr3iz

for use at those


----------



## cwwozniak

family gatherings where everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

drinks to excess and


----------



## RT

rewrites their wills accordingly


----------



## Gr3iz

as the children talk


----------



## dotty999

about what they can


----------



## cwwozniak

sing to entertain the


----------



## Gr3iz

children who are patients


----------



## cwwozniak

of the therapist known


----------



## Gr3iz

to treat the disease


----------



## RT

known on TV as


----------



## Gr3iz

couch potatoitis, caused by


----------



## cwwozniak

having your butt planted


----------



## Gr3iz

firmly in the cushions


----------



## RT

that made a groove


----------



## Gr3iz

seem more like a


----------



## cwwozniak

deep crack in the

Hey, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

sands of time where

Hiya pal!


----------



## RT

the couch potato sat

Hey Mark and Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

next to their favorite


----------



## Gr3iz

dog who was sleeping

Hey Randy! Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

on top of a

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

pile of dirty laundry


----------



## dotty999

to be quirky because


----------



## Gr3iz

everybody knows that certain


----------



## dotty999

to be involved in


----------



## Gr3iz

politics, or other nefarious


----------



## RT

and infamous deeds done


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt cheap while still


----------



## cwwozniak

maintaining a high quality


----------



## Gr3iz

audio stream that will


----------



## cwwozniak

make you drowsy and


----------



## Gr3iz

allow you to drift


----------



## cwwozniak

down the river flowing


----------



## Gr3iz

swiftly through the morning


----------



## cwwozniak

mist and emptying into


----------



## Gr3iz

a reservoir that provided


----------



## RT

a near by McDonald's


----------



## Gr3iz

with the greasy water


----------



## cwwozniak

that smelled like someone


----------



## Gr3iz

ate some of the


----------



## cwwozniak

extra spicy chili served


----------



## Gr3iz

alongside of a half


----------



## cwwozniak

order of extra greasy


----------



## Gr3iz

gopher gizzards smothered in


----------



## cwwozniak

the sweat collected from


----------



## Gr3iz

the union workers that


----------



## RT

worked on the railroad


----------



## Gr3iz

that would eventually connect


----------



## cwwozniak

every city west of


----------



## Gr3iz

East Jabib with the


----------



## RT

compass pointing due South


----------



## Gr3iz

toward the volcano that


----------



## RT

grows moss only on


----------



## Gr3iz

the exposed surface above


----------



## RT

the north side of


----------



## Gr3iz

the railroad tracks that


----------



## cwwozniak

went to the only


----------



## Gr3iz

topless saloon in the


----------



## RT

Yukon, where Garrison Keillor


----------



## Gr3iz

and his Prairie Home


----------



## RT

Companions along Lake Wobegon


----------



## Gr3iz

were extolling the virtues


----------



## RT

of the men, women,


----------



## Gr3iz

and exceptional children that


----------



## cwwozniak

like to tell their


----------



## Gr3iz

tales to the listening


----------



## RT

of Saturday night radio


----------



## Gr3iz

featuring the likes of


----------



## cwwozniak

Wolfman Jack playing songs

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

from your misguided youth

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

spent at the local


----------



## Gr3iz

pool hall while practicing


----------



## cwwozniak

three cushion shots and


----------



## Gr3iz

drinking some really tasty


----------



## RT

apricot nectar mixed with


----------



## Gr3iz

just a touch of


----------



## RT

_je ne sais quoi 
_


----------



## Gr3iz

, or at least that's


----------



## RT

what you thought was


----------



## Gr3iz

in the jar labeled


----------



## RT

as Batch number 21


----------



## Gr3iz

which, when opened, smelled


----------



## cwwozniak

of turpentine mixed with


----------



## Gr3iz

a distillate of sulfuric

Hey Chuck! Hope you had a good Thanksgiving and things are going well with everything!


----------



## cwwozniak

acid boiled in a

Hiya Mark! We had a very nice early Thanksgiving Day dinner at my wife's daughter's home. Then a nice quiet evening for the two of us in front of the fireplace. Hope you had a nice T-Day as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

glass beaker over a

I made a nice dinner, expecting a houseful, and ended up feeding just the old lady and two youngest grandkids ...


----------



## cwwozniak

flame from a Zippo


----------



## Gr3iz

lighter that had been


----------



## cwwozniak

engraved with an inscription


----------



## Gr3iz

which led one to


----------



## cwwozniak

believe the lighter belonged


----------



## Gr3iz

to one of Santa's


----------



## cwwozniak

helpers known to partake


----------



## Gr3iz

of the enhanced wacky


----------



## RT

shenanigans of the Three


----------



## Gr3iz

wise guys that had


----------



## cwwozniak

brought gifts of frankincense

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

(whatever that may be)

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

and myrhh (both of


----------



## Gr3iz

which are known to


----------



## cwwozniak

be perfect gifts) to


----------



## Gr3iz

try to bribe the


----------



## cwwozniak

shopping mall Santa to


----------



## Gr3iz

open the gates to


----------



## cwwozniak

the secret entrance leading


----------



## Gr3iz

to the reindeer stalls


----------



## cwwozniak

and Santa's stash of


----------



## Gr3iz

magic dust, made from


----------



## cwwozniak

the dried tears of


----------



## Gr3iz

the female elves who


----------



## cwwozniak

did not like how


----------



## Gr3iz

the new management team


----------



## cwwozniak

cancelled their annual Christmas

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Jell-o wrestling match that

Happy Sunday pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

was sponsored by the

And a happy Sunday to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fine folks that brought


----------



## cwwozniak

us midget bowling and


----------



## Gr3iz

elven eight ball, normally


----------



## cwwozniak

on a table made


----------



## Gr3iz

with the slate from


----------



## cwwozniak

a quarry and transported


----------



## Gr3iz

over hill and dale


----------



## cwwozniak

to grandmother's house we


----------



## Gr3iz

traveled in a one


----------



## RT

direction, but the compass


----------



## Gr3iz

always seemed to point


----------



## cwwozniak

to the statue of


----------



## Gr3iz

the unknown cat burglar


----------



## cwwozniak

that always wore a


----------



## Gr3iz

pair of patent leather


----------



## RT

pink gloves on the


----------



## Gr3iz

in the drawing room


----------

